# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Помогалочка (спрашивайте, с удовольствием отвечу и переведу, напишу текст)

## Elen2

*Добрый день!Девочки -новички!Я очень Вас прошу высказывать свои пожелания и эмоции в темке,а не в личку.Не нужно стесняться.Очень приятно читать  хорошие слова и пожелания.За последние дни в  у меня в гостях были не менее 50 человек в теме,копировали материал.Это все видно по спасибками в профиле и на народе,но ни одного слова не написано.заранее Вам благодарна.*Может быть кто-то желает увидеть у меня в  теме что-то, лично для себя.Не стесняйтесь ,задавайте свои вопросы.Я постараюсь ответить на все вопросы.
[IMG]http://s11.******info/f09568d7faa6858d797a7f8fabd3e04e.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s12.******info/b8f3eaa37a6cd492f5785b20f4164c84.gif[/IMG]
*Осенние материалы в Помогалочке:*
*Прошлогодние материалы к осенним  праздникам*

*Оркестр*
1.* Муз. инструменты своими руками* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4491201
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4491378
2. *мНОГО ОРКЕСТРОВ С ПОГРЕМУШКАМИ 
мАСЛЕНИЧНЫЙ ОРКЕСТР* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4507206
*Осенние оркестры* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5396604
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5396608
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5396618
*Осенние оркестры  * 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5559936
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5559937
Хрустальный оркестр  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580972
Оркестр "Хрустальный вальс" муз. руководитель Смирнова Е.Ю https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580983
ОРКЕСТР ШТРАУС РЮМКИ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580985
Хрустальный оркестр Вальс Шутка Шостакович https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580989
  оркестр Вальс "Берегись автомобиля" Алевтина Иванова https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580992
Оркестр Полька Радостный привет https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580992
Оркестр ПРЯНИЧКИ + шумовой оркестр Наташи -Сентябринки https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580994


*Сказки -шумелки*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5396617

*Осенние сценки*2012г
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4494582



*Сценарии на День дошкольника*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5398708

*Напоминаю,где находится позапрошлогодний осенний материал:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5398856
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5398858

*Осенний бал, Утренник в детском саду №182 Воронеж*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5403336
*
Оркестр ложкарей
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5430931
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5430933

Песни,игры,сценки про грибы2012 год
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4444694






 Сообщение от Elen2


Перевод песни "Дождик" по просьбе Людмилы MLV.


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4460971

самодельные муз.инструменты
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4491201
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4491378




Моя осенняя песня 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4650692



ВСЕ ПРО ВАРЕННИКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4696718
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4697163

ОСЕННИЕ ЧАСТУШКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4697632
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4699019

Материал к конкурсу между мужской и женской логикой на корпоративе:
Устами младенцев.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4813526


оСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА  "КАК ИВАНУШКА ОСЕНЬ ИСКАЛ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4888375

кАК СДЕЛАТЬ ОСЕННИЕ ЛИСТИКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4910191

ШУМОВОЙ ОРКЕСТР ОСЕНЬ НАСТУПИЛА
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4915826

КУКОЛЬНЫЕ ТЕАТРЫ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4916695

фИЗКУЛЬТМИНУТКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4916914
ВНИЗ 6 ПОСТОВ

СЦЕНКА БЕЛКИН  ДОМ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4935043

Еще по оркестрам
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4965568
ПЕСЕНКИ - ИГРЫ
"ДЕТИ ИГРАЮТ В ОРКЕСТРЕ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4966427

вСЕ О МЫШКАХ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5004474
ДЛЯ ХОРОВИКОВ И УЧИТЕЛЕЙ МУЗЫКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5010492**
КАК СДЕЛАТЬ ЛАПТИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5048878

ОСЕННИЕ ПЕСНИ "Листья парашюты","Ласковая осень"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5051386
Перевод от Лены Таушан
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5053830
песню Михаила Лазарева по сказке `Репка`
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5051386

Кукольные театры
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5052994
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5052999
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5053001






песни  о школе
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5064245

Песенки - коротышки для малышек ( + ) и ( - ) и трек-лист ,24 штуки
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067085

песня Лапочка и песня-игра КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067089
Понравилась песня на школьный выпускной
Надежда Тананко ‒ Что же значит для нас учитель
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5053016
Анатолий Салогуб- Я Українець (комплект)
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5053018



сЦЕНАРИЙ "Осенние приключения дошколят"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5068200


ПЕРЕВОД ОТ ЛЕНОЧКИ ТАУШАН НА УКР.ЯЗЫК

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5069013

2 моих сценария на день пожилого человека
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5070250

Сценарий осеннего праздника 2013г. для детей
«Здравствуй,осень золотая»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072533

Осенины
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072576

МОИ СЦЕНАРИИ НА ДЕНЬ РАБОТНИКОВ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5074740

Стихи и проза на День работников образования
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5074749

МОИ ОСЕННИЕ СЦЕНАРИИ: "Осенние приключения дошколят И волшебная кисточка"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5068200
Сценарий "Краски осени"

Сценарий фольклорного праздника «Осенний переполох»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5071903

 День воспитателя.увидела несколько интересных моментов
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072000

Монолог воспитателя  Детский сад
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072002


моментальный спектакль.«Бременские музыканты»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072008

Шуточный номер для учителей "Научная лекция о подвиде педагог"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072514

Украиночки,кто-то у меня просил материал по Дню учителя на украинском языке.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5073366

Сценарій та презентація свята до Дня працівників освіти “Музична перерва”

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5074762

Сценки на День дошкольного работника: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5075000

Разные сценарии
1.Сценарии на "День музыки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5079230
2.Несколько хороших сценариев на День знаний.https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4697165
3.МЮЗІКЛ «ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ»
(за мотивами твору М.В.Гоголя «Вечора на хуторі поблизу Диканьки») (укр.яз)https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4708660
4.Новогодняя сказка "Мороз Іванович" на укр. язіке из "Дошкільного виховання" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4708662
5.Сценарий" Пригода в Країні Казок, або Кулька гарного настрою." https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4708664
6.Сценарий "Подарунок Дідові Морозу(для дітей 3-5 років)"https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137059&p=4708666&viewfull=1#post4708666
7.сценарий для старших "Волшебный компьютер"https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137059&p=4818245&viewfull=1#post4818245
8. сценарий и музыку к дню города Ульяновск 2015г :
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072214[/COLOR]
9.открытие детской спортивной площадки
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5199842

10.спортивный праздник `В поход к сладкому дереву` для подготовительной группы
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5199842



Песни:
1.Песня «Мамин день» автор Сенькив Оксана.  Перевод Кислициной Е.В. РУССК ЯЗ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5084883

Мамин день`, автор Оксана Сенькив УКР ЯЗ*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5081746
2.Перевод песни муз. Лысенко русский текст  Кислицина Е.В. *Песня "Дедуля и бабуля"*
3.*Песня "Топ-шлеп"  перевод Кислициной Е.В.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4419202
4. *Песня «Будет каравай»*  Перевод Кислициной Е.В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4419383
5.Песня-представление на конкурс для мальчика https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4437745
6.песни про грибы (11 песен) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4444694
7.Мастер-класс "Мухомор" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4444694
8.*песня ДОЖДИК МУЗ. Н. МАЙ рус.текст Кислицина Е.В* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4460971
9*.песни про овощи и огород *  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4494582
10.Приветствие Арсеньевой  ДОБРОЕ УТРО 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5061756
11. *33 КОРОВЫ НА УКР.ЯЗ.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5062609
МОЙ ПЕРЕВОД ПЕСНИ НА РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК* 33 КОРОВЫ
*
12. *песнюТекст «Песня о таланте» ,`Одаренные дети России` Непоседы ,Марк Тишман и Виктория Дайнэко* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5063894
13. ПОДБОРКА песен из школьных подборок на 1 сентября.[/U][/B]
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5064245
14.*Веселый огород  диск + танец*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5086071
15.[COLOR="#800080"]Диски с песнями и танцами для самых маленьких:[/U][/B]
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5061761
16.*Диск  с песнями А Ярановой*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5061763
17*. Песенки -коротышки* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067085
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067089
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067090
18. *Осенняя песня (авторская) "Якщо сонечка нема, якщо дощик ллє з відра"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4650692
19.Песня "Я рисую солнце, я рисую речку" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4674604
20.ГИМН МБДОУ №1 «КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК» музыка, слова и исполнение Людмилы Горцуевой https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4888385
21.*песенку-танцевалочку "Мышка -Хохошка* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5569852
22.


*[U]Сценки и физкультминутки:[/U]*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5560627
[B][U]


* сказкИ*
1.Музыкальная сказка `ЛЕСНЫЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ` (Диск `Музыкальные сказки о животных`).
[B][U]
2.сКАЗКА ЗОЛУШКА https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4513375
3.*Музыкальная сказка Лесные звезды*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5063899
4.ОСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА И ИГРА -ПОЕЗД  НА УКР.ЯЗ
*. Осіння казка И Гра з Матроскіним*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5069013
5. *Терапевтические сказки. 50 исцеляющих сказок от 33 капризов.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4552556
6.сказка "Как медведь трубку искал"https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137059&p=4888384&viewfull=1#post4888384


♣  *Игры на разную тематику:*
*Игра  ТУЧКА ПО НЕБУ ХОДИЛА*   русск и укр вариант
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5064247
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5064611
*
Игра разные походки* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067084
*Игры на праздник ВЗРОСЛЫЕ*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072006
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5072007
ПОЕЗД
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5068201
*Осенние  игры* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5398655
*Игра ПИЦЦА*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4674634
Игра САЧОК сНЕГОВИКА https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4674634
ИГРА МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ШЛЯПА ()много) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4535723
*игра «Ленивые танцы»(прототип свадебной игры)
игра -танцевалка  Собрались на праздник* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4670097
Игра "Девчонки-мальчишки" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4670217
Игра "Попади конфеткой в ведерко"https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137059&p=4670225&viewfull=1#post4670225
_Материал к конкурсу между мужской и женской логикой на корпоративе:_
*Устами младенцев.*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4813526
*игры - соревнования на 8 марта.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5166416
Игра ЭТО МОЖНО ИЛИ НЕТ?
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142714
речевые игры https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580964
*Игры 8 марта*
Кто скорее нам поможет? +ИГРА с МАМАМИ "Собери Цветочек" 8 МАРТА +
Игра ЗАПЛЕТИ КОСИЧКУ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583357
Игра "Домик для мамы"+иГРА КТО БЫСТРЕЕ РАЗВЕШАЕТ ПЛАТОЧКИ?+8 Марта Игра "Путешествие в детство" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583359
игра ИГРА ЧЕЙ ПОДАРОК? +Игра с папами КТО БЫСТРЕЕ ЗАВЯЖЕТ БАНТИКИ?+иГРА ПОСЕТИМ ФОТОСАЛОН  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583361
иГРА цВЕТЫ И БАБОЧКИ,НО ДРУГАЯ+иГРА НАЙДИ МАМУ  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583363
ИГРА КТО БЫСТРЕЕ НАРЯДИТ МАМУ?+иГРА ТАНИ ШЕВЕЛЕВОЙ БАБУШКИН СУНДУК  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583366
игра КТО БЫСТРЕЕ?+игра НАЙДИ МАМУ+игра "ТЫ МОЯ РОДНАЯ" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583457
ИГРА БУДЕМ МАМЕ ПОМОГАТЬ (новая)+игра ЛЕТИ -ЛЕПЕСТОК или ЦВЕТОК ЖЕЛАНИЙ+ИГРА КОМПЛИМЕНТ ДЛЯ МАМЫ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583459
ИГРА ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ ДЛЯ МАМЫ+ИГРА УЗНАЙ СВОЕГО РЕБЕНКА+ИГРА С БАБУШКАМИ РАЗБЕРИ ВАРЕЖКИ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5583460



*Масленица и блины * 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5088747


*на юбилей* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5089992
*это стихи на 55 лет.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5079450
*

,на юбилей сада.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5091391


Зима

 ЕЛОЧКИ ИЗ СНЕЖИИНОК https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4522982
все по "Снежным пирожкам"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5102148
Сценарии разные варианты НОВЫЙ ГОД В АЭРОПОРТУ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4494598
НОВОГОДНИЕ СТИХИ  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4534987

Новогодние игры 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5102185
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111594

Возле елки в Новый год... https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4505971
- сборник песен-игр со словами и минусовками
Формат: мр3. Количество треков: 37. Размер: 102 мб.

Подборка музыкальных песен-игр, которые помогут в проведении
новогоднего утренника для детей в детском саду и школе.

Треклист:
1.Волшебный посох -/слова
2. Если весело -/слова
3/4. Как на горке +/-
5. Колпачок -/слова
6/7. Танцующий зоопарк +/- слова
8/9. Мы повесим шарики +/ - описание
10/11. Мы пойдем сейчас налево +/-
12. Снова с нами Дед Мороз -/слова
13/14. У тебя, Дед Мороз +/-
14. Шел король по лесу -/слова
15. А на улице мороз+
16. А-у +
17. Вот и Дедушки Мороза +
18. Вот так холод, вот мороз+
19. Делай так+
20. Дракончик-рок +
21. Зимняя считалочка +
22. Мы веселые мартышки +
23. Новогодняя зарядка +
24. Пенечки –елочки +
25. Привет, мальчишки, привет, девчонки +
26. Пришли на праздник к нам +
27. Пяточка-носочек +
28. Раз, два, руки выше +
29. Ручками похлопали +
30. Танец вправо +
31. Три хлопка +
32. У оленя дом большой +
33.Учитель танцев +
34. Хоропрыг +
35. Четыре шага +
36. Шапочку передавайте +
37. Я мороза не боюсь +
Архив -

Белые снежинки на лице Маринки.  Муз. и сл. К.Костина
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5106537
Песня "Школа юных Дед Морозов",автор Егор Шабатовский дописан 3-й куплет
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5108845
Новогодняя песня и танец БАБЫ ЯГИ  И нОВОГОДИЙ ПАРОВОЗИК https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4505972

на мотив `гамна стайл
вход на Новый год https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5109598
поздравление ообезьянок   https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5110481 
Зима:
Игра  в снежки перевод
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5229152
Подводки к танцам  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111204
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111589
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111609
Новогодние загадки  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111595

Танец Снегурочек  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5111640

Песня Телефонный разговор  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5114394

Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив) диск  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5114699

Все про обезьянок https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5116892
танцы  обезьянок https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5121526
Танцы елочек https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5117294
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5117296
Подборка  на Рождество укр и русск яз  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5119282
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5119286
Пляски Деда Мороза  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5124364
Для новогоднего корпоративаhttps://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132298 
ТАНЦЫ ПЧЕЛОК
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4933430
ТАНЦЫ БЕЛОЧЕК
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4935039
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4935040
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4935042
[/SIZE]


Танцы:
[SIZE=2]Танец снегирей 
Танцевальный сборник "Птички
Сборник "Танцы петушков"
Сборник "Танцы ежиков"
Сборник "Танцы лягушат"
Сборник "Танцы мышек"
Сборник "Танцы кошек и котят"
Сборник "Танцы медвежат"
Музыка для танцев тараканов
Танцы цыплят, петухов, курочек
Музыка для танца птиц
Содержание:

1 .Птички
2. Ласточки
3. Журавлиный клин
4. Китайская песня птиц
5. Все птички прилетели к нам
6. Музыка под пение птиц
7. Танец снегирей
8. Песня - это птица
9. Танец птиц
10. Птицы
Сборник "В лесу"
одержание:
1. В лесу
2. Волк идет
3. Едем в зоопарк
4. Ежик и барабан
5. Жил в лесу колючий ежик
6. Загадки о животных
7. Зайка серенький
8. Зайка
9. Зайки и лиса
10. Зайки побегайки
11. Зайки
12. Заинька попляши
13. Заинька
14. Зайцы и лиса
15. Звериная зарядка
16. Звериный разговор
17. Зверобика
18. Игра мартышки
19. Игра пчелки и цветочки
20. Игра с медведем
21. Игра с мишкой
22. Игра три кита
23. Играет ежик
24. Комары и медведь
 Ссылочка  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Танцы про каблучки*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5427683
*Музыка к танцу УБОРКА*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067110
*пОЛЬКА ДЛЯ СТ.ГР*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067124
ПОЛЬКИ ДЛЯ СТАРШЕЙ ГРУППЫ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5067124
*ТАНЦУЕМ СИДЯ` .
Физминутка на песенку `Танцуем сидя` в исполнении В. Винокура*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4889327
 физкультминутку или танец-аннимацию.https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4887906
танец- подтекстовку "Стирка" МНОГО
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5144983



*тАНЦЫ С ЛИСТОЧКАМИ 2014*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4908199

ФИКСИКИ ПОМОГАТОР
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4872724
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5002848

*Танцы с клубочками*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4557011

*Танцы  с погремушками,шишками,колокольчиками* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4507206
*Танцы на лето*
Танец  У-ха-ха
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5216492
Банс Украина едина
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5216494
Банс Fly Аніматори MoKaDo м.Жовква
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5216496
Танец  Соки-Бачи
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5216497
Еще танчики для малышек на лето
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5216542
Танец -анимация на 1 июня  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4649520



Танец Яблочко
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132340
подводка к танцу моряков
Мужск. ансамбль «Оденем безкозырку»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142707
Танец  ЗЕРКАЛЬНЫЙ ВАЛЬС
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5135214
Танец ЛАДУШКИ-ЛАДОШКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5136374
Танец Ангелов
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5138308
Танец клубчков
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142709
Танец Полька для малышей с ютуба
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142712
игротанец "Бразильская бабушка" еще один игротанец "Чи-ва-у-ва"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143107
Вход на 8 марта
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143596
2 ТАНЦА С МАМАМИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143986
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143994
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143996
автор Алена Горбань
Песенка-танец с игрушкой и с мамой (первая младшая группа)
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143999
.Муз. рук. Авдеева О. А.- это же наша Олечка   Сообразила ,когда Наташа подсказала. Вход в детском саду Разноцветные ладошки
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5144060
Танец Рины -Ирины танец "Місяць" Н.Могилевськой
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5144217
Танец с дугами "Весеннее настроение". для ср. гр,мне понравился.
 Ниже пост
танцуют взрослые
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5158534
танец "Дети войны"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5164695
танцы воспитателей
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5164697
*Осень*
танец с тканью "Разноцветная осень"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5237719
танец с зонтиками
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5237723
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5237724
 танец с тканью ,я бы его на зиму взяла.понравился.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5237738
*рАЗНЫЕ ТАНЦЫ КОНФЕТОК *  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4501391




*8 марта  и День матери*
1.Начало праздника https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132311
2.финальный танец  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132331
3.танец "Мамины глаза" хореограф Ольга Лукашенко https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132334
4.Танец с сердечками для мамы,супер  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132336
5.вход  на 8 марта  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5132337
6.Сценка на 8 марта
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5136196
7.Сценка  УШКИ –НЕСЛУШКИ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5136370
8.Сказка  ИСПЕЧеМ ПИРОГ ДЛЯ МАМЫ
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142689
9.«ТЕПЛЫЕ СЛОВА О МАМЕ». Нужно будет по буквам алфавита называть теплые и ласковые слова о своей мамочке, взрослые тоже участвуют, ведь мамы есть не только у детей. Итак, начинаем!
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5142706
10.*Танец с тканью Самая лучшая мама земли* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580869
11.ХОР РУК  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143986
12.Сценарий 8 марта с Феей https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5144036
13.Выходят два ребенка «Сценка Рисунок» https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5145325
14.СТИШОК я влюбился https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5147570
15.Корпоратив 8 марта "МЕДКОМИССИЯ"(шуточное поздравление мужчин в коллективе)
Шуточное поздравление с Днем защитника Отечества в коллективе.
МУЖЧИНА ( перестраивалка)
С праздником, защитники...На мелодию песни "У солдата выходной"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5167551
12. утренник "Весняний квартал" 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5236971


продолжение на 23 февраля
заказ Сбербанка, утром поздравляют мужчин, на всё про всё 1-2 часа
Сценка-игра на 23 февраля "Шесть стульев".
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5167553

*тАНЕЦ МАЛЫШЕЙ*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4501043
*Выпускной*
Танцы вход на выпускной
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5176211
Танго Ларисы Костин
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181622
Музыка к танго
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181623
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181627
танго
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181632
Вальс Ларисы Костин
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181636
И еще танец этого же автора на 9 мая
"За четыре дня до войны"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5190825

Танец с тросточками с курсов Суворовой
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5190894
Подводка к танцу  роккен-ролл
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5194050

Танец "Стиляги" с ютуба
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181645
Танец А РУЧКИ ХЛОП-ХЛОП
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181646
Выпуск Стиляги
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181651
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5181655
ПОПУРРИ «До свидания детский сад» -
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5183144
Клятва родителей
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2318456
поздравление воспитателям от родителей
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2512716
Стихи благодарности 
 Путешествие по сказкам  
Арифметические задачи  
Песня -подтекстовка 
игры  
частушки  
прикольная игра "Ромашка" для родителей  
песни-переделки  
монтаж
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5183144
к выпускному
веселую сценку для выпуска. Исполняют трое детей.
«КАК КИРИЛЛ ЗАГОВОРИЛ»
Школьная сценка
Сценка на выпускной" Три подружки "
СЦЕНКА "СЛУЧАЙ В ЛЕСНОЙ ШКОЛЕ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5183367
Еще сценки:
Про королеву Дошкильбрульду и министра Воспитоль.
"Серьезный недостаток"
Первобытный детский сад
Кого принимают в школу? А.Усачев
на песню Пугачёвой "Не было печали, просто уходило лето". Автора слов не знаю,
Уходило детство
Инсценировка сказки «Емеля и царская дочь»
инсценировка «Петя идет в школу».
Сценка « Пирожки»
Стихотворение «Перемена»
Мамы (по очереди):
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5183374
Сценарии "Первоклассные стиляги" , "Путешествие во времени" и сценка "Двойка"
сценарий `Первоклассные стиляги 2015` музыка с форума
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5194050
Вход на выпуск
Альбинас Ципляускас песня Солнечные зайчики
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5200072

Выпускной "фильм" из инета
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5200084
танец с игрушками
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5201320




Театр рук". Эту идею давала Т.Боровик.
Сценка «Важная причина»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5183377


*ОБЖД*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5179495
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5179497
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5180057

*
КНИГИ,ДОКУМЕНТЫ,КОНСУЛЬТАЦИИ* 
1.*КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ ДЛЯ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕЙ
«РОЛЬ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ НА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ЗАНЯТИЯХ И ПРАЗДНИКАХ»* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4500666
2. кОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ *ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ В МИР КРАСОТЫ ПРИРОДЫ, ПОЭЗИИ И МУЗЫКИ*,
пРИРОДА В МУЗЫКЕ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4504163
3. кНИГИ  КАРТУШИНОЙ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4507200
4.Из книги `Музыкальные игры для дошкольников` Петровой И. А.  Развитие певческого дыхания.https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4889271
5.

Программа музыкального развития детей раннего возраста `Топ-хлоп, малыши!` (содержание+аудио приложение)
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5136384
игровой массаж "Снеговичок"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5143107

ЯСЛИ
Ирина Каплунова
Ирина Новоскольцева
Музыка для малышей
В.Steinburg - An eternal flame
ЯСЛИ и ВЕСНА
загрузила сценарий для младшей группы, ясли с Петрушкой

Е. В. Горшкова
ОТ ЖЕСТА К ТАНЦУ
СЛОВАРЬ ПАНТОМИМИЧЕСКИХ
И ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ ДВИЖЕНИЙ
ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ 5—7 ЛЕТ

ЗВУКОВОЙ УЧЕБНИК ТАНЦА
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5184076
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5184082

Занятие "Ложки-матрешки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5188201

материалы к конкурсу Воспитатель года
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5191247
«Діти і яблунька» муз.і сл.М. Лисенко
Перевод 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5229706
музыкально-дидактические игры:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5231249








Сценка -экспромт для родителей "Цветы с характером"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5215914

----------

asiarsad (09.03.2020), larisakoly (17.09.2016), mria67mria67 (21.01.2020), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), s.oksana (20.09.2021), sogali (27.01.2022), Долира (28.02.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (20.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Музаири (03.02.2020), Шевячок (22.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Пісня 

Дідусь мій і бабуся.*

_Є у мене  гарні друзі,це дідусь мій і бабуся,
Як що довго їх не бачу,то сумую я и плачу.
Пр-в:
Дідусь мій і бабуся - два сірих голубочка.
Дідусь мій і бабуся -дві зірочки ясні.
Дідусь мій і бабуся - як квіти у віночку,
Дідусь мій і бабуся - ріднесеньки мої.

Є у мене  гарні друзі,це дідусь мій і бабуся,
Менє радо зустрічають,все цілують,обнімають
_

*Перевод песни.  Кислицина Е.В.*
*Песня "Дедуля и бабуля"*
_Кто же больше всех нас любит?
Кто нас больше всех голубит?
 По кому весь день  грущу я,
 По  дедуле и бабуле.

Дедуля и  и бабуля – два сивых голубочка,
Дедуля и бабуля – две звездочки мои.
Дедуля и бабуля –как цветики в веночке,
Дедуля и  бабуля- любимые мои
Дедуля и бабуля- любимые мои.

Кто же больше всех нас любит?
Кто нас больше всех голубит?
Меня радостно встречают.
И целуют -  обнимают._

Плюс и минус  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





не помню ,кто просил сделать русский перевод песенки,по-моему кто-то с сорта.
*Песня "Топ-шлеп"*
_перевод Кислициной Е.В._
_Жил дедуля в белой хате,
Детям дудки вырезал.
А чтоб нам играть хотелось,
Он нам песню написал.
Пр-в:
Топ-шлеп по лужам,
Топ- шлеп,дружно.
Топ-шлеп смелее,
Все по лужицам быстрее.
Топ-шлеп по лужам,
Топ- шлеп,дружно.
Топ-шлеп ,вот так дудка,
Шлеп  по лужам..
Вот так шутка.

Деда мы любили очень,
Дождик-дождик поспеши,
Вместе прыгаем по лужам, 
Веселимся от души.

Не скучайте ,не печальтесь,
Улыбайтесь  веселей  ,
Прыгать будем мы ,как дети,
Начинаем  поскорей.
_

----------

dzvinochok (01.09.2017), kri (25.07.2019), larisakoly (01.09.2017), linker_59 (12.10.2020), nastiabar (27.10.2018), nataliua.sm (02.09.2017), sa-sha76 (03.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Алена43 (29.09.2021), буссоница (09.09.2018), ВалерияВ (04.09.2017), велюни (13.01.2018), ВесСнушка (09.09.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (01.09.2017), Елена_дор75 (09.09.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.09.2018), макаровагалина (24.06.2016), МарСух (27.05.2018), Ната25 (09.09.2018), Ната_ли (11.06.2019), Нина28М (16.09.2019), о-ля-ля (01.09.2017), опал1 (09.09.2018), Парина (09.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (02.09.2017), Татьяна муза (06.09.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (11.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

песня В.Лысенка (на украинском языке) - `Буде коровай`. Она здесь  http://yadi.sk/d/MTI_OcpVrwSWy +
минус песни Н. Лысенко `Будет каравай` - Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/9KsL/1EfjcruNc

*Песня «Будет каравай»*[img]http://*********ru/10384620m.jpg[/img]
_ Перевод Кислициной Е.В._
_Ярко солнышко искрилось, 
С тучи льет водичка 
Выростала , наливалась 
Золотом пшеничка 
Словно волны колосочки 
Ветер закачает. 
И пшениченька- сестричка 
В поле дозревает.

Золотые колосочки,
я серпом скошу.
И в снопы я их красиво
Ровно уложу.
Испеку я каравай,
На столе поставлю.
Добрый , славный урожай
На весь мир прославлю.

2-й вариант.
Будет каравай.
В небе солнышко сияет,
С тучи льет водичка.
В поле чистом созревает
Желтая пшеничка.
Колоски пригладил нежно 
Ветерок проказник.
Пусть пшеничка дозревает
Будет людям праздник.

Колосочки золотые
я серпом срезаю.
Всех поздравить я хочу 
С добрым урожаем.
Испеку я каравай
Пышный ,золотистый.
На здоровье всем вокруг 
И родным , и близким._

*Минус и плюс* https://yadi.sk/d/z9C-Tq1I3AGJHv

----------

kri (01.08.2019), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), Rita03 (04.05.2017), tanjika (20.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), буссоница (16.04.2016), Варшава (31.07.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), МУРЁНКА (12.01.2017), Пономарёва Александра (02.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, по просьбе Леночки- Уралочки  написала  слова к песенке  для представления мальчика Глеба - 6 лет на конкурсе Саткинский Княжен. вторая часть каждого куплета читается Рэп*
*Мои слова*
_Как на этот конкурс  к вам  пришел друзья  я
Вам я представляюсь: Глеб зовут меня-а,
Нрав веселый у меня
Я открыт для вас ,друзья,
Как на этот конкурс к вам пришел  я….
Я на этой сцене  песню вам пою
И меня сегодня поддержать прошу.

Если проиграю,не заплачу я,
Но поверьте, трудно одолеть меня.

Выступать готов  я, нет пути назад,
По натуре  Глеб-  ведь это же солдат..
Верю я в удачу, в счастье не иначе,
Выступать готов я ,нет пути назад.

Верю в удачу, в счастье не иначе,
Пусть сохранит меня   счастья(самая счастливая?) звезда.
Вы мне пожелайте счастья и везенья,
Зал меня встречает  с хорошим настроеньем,
Пусть сохранит меня самая счастливая звезда._

*2-й куплет от Тани -Талант*
_Я умею петь и реп могу читать
Тренируюсь чтоб девченок защищать
 Я хип-хоп танцую, и коньки люблю я
И в компьютер тоже поиграть

     Плаваю в бассейне как дельфин
   И люблю ходить на выставки картин
С братом и сестричкой дружим мы отлично
 Это счастье что в семье я не один!
_
Вот сама песня.

*Волшебники двора "Иван да Марья"*

----------

Алусик (13.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Это  просьбы ,поступившие за последнее время.Переношу из лички.



> Лен, привет. Нужна твоя помощь. Не могу сочинить четворостишье.
> Ритм такой:
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ТА ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> Начало есть:
>  Мишка по лесу идёт
> Много ягод он несёт (или И корзиночку несёт)
> ...





> Лен, привет. Нужна твоя помощь. Не могу сочинить четворостишье.
> Ритм такой:
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ТА ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> Начало есть:
>  Мишка по лесу идёт
> Много ягод он несёт (или И корзиночку несёт)
> ...


Ответ:
QUOTE=Elen2]


> Лен, привет. Нужна твоя помощь. Не могу сочинить четворостишье.
> Ритм такой:
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ТА ти-ти ТА
> ти-ти ти-ти ти-ти ТА
> Начало есть:
>  Мишка по лесу идёт
> Много ягод он несёт (или И корзиночку несёт)
> ...


Гуляла с Никой.У меня 4 сстрочки не получается.Вот почитай.

Мишка по лесу идет,
И корзиночку несет,
Он идет и поет,
Сколько ягод наберет.

По  лесочку пройдет,
землянику найдет,
и орех,и грибок…
Будет полный кузовок.[/QUOTE]




> У меня 4 строчки не получается.Вот почитай.
> 
> Мишка по лесу идет,
> И корзиночку несет,
> Он идет и поет,
> Сколько ягод наберет.
> 
> По  лесочку пройдет,
> землянику найдет,
> ...


Дания:



> Обещанный видеопроект "Ребятам о зверятах"


*Извините, видео проэкт выставить не могу,это не мой материал.Но он просто отличный.*
Очень рада была помочь.

----------


## Elen2

> ЛЕНОЧКА , привет!!!!
>  ПОМОГИ! Нужна убойная сценка или басня или что нибудь яркое про грибы... Диалог или рассказ от имени Грибов,,,. 4 сутки сижу - пусто, нашла только "как президента выбирали" и "На войну шли, я ууж тексты песен все перелапатила .. в основном там концовки нет....а мне  история нужна.
>  Это для городского фестиваля 28 сентября, мать его.....
>  может что есть?!!!!
>  Да, можно ещё с привлечением каких нибудь зверят или лесника, Вообщем что-то такое...
>  Горю!!!!! Ярким пламенем!!!






> ЛЕНОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!
> СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ!!!!!!!!!
> ГОСПОДИ, СТОЛЬКО ВСЕГО!!!!!!
> СПАСИБО! СЕЙЧАС БУДУ ВЧИТЫВАТЬСЯ!!!!!
> 
> Это мне на городской фестиваль к 28 сентября, скоро уже репетиции в филармонии........


`Паучок` - Спиридонова Марина 
Слова и музыка: Обухова Елена 

Мама мне печет лепешки, 
И с грибами пирожки. 
Ох устали ее ножки, 
Когда собирала их. 
Я взяла с собой корзинку, 
В лес пошла грибы искать. 
Испугалась паутинки, 
Стала плакать и кричать... 
http://chudesenka.ru/mp3-4/Pauchok.mp3 
Плюс [320 kbs], Минус-ориг. [256 kbs], Текст, Ноты - https://yadi.sk/d/Yg6ZJsZf33Qo4j 



 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 2. Гордый муxомор -СР.mp3

 МУХОМОРЫ (плюс, минус, слова)
http://narod.ru/disk/29021824001.b37...D1%8B.rar.html
-------------------------------------------------------------

 Погулять в лесочке`-мл.гр. 
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/25860460 
 1к.: Погулять в лесочке и сорвать грибы 
 Дождик,не мешай нам,ты нам помоги. 
 Пр.:Капельки,капельки,капельки косые. 
 Зонтики,зонтики,зонтики смешные. 
 2к.: Дождик снова льется,не дает пройти, 
 Покажись же,солнце,помоги в пути.
 -----------------------------------------------------------
По грибы 
Игра-кричалка 

Ведущий(мультяшные герои) называют то, что можно взять в лес, а дети, если согласны, кричат `да`, если не согласны — `нет`. 
Любим мы в лесу гулять 
И грибочки собирать, 
Да и ягоды в лукошко 
Собираем понемножку. 
Дружно в лес, друзья, пойдем 
И с собою мы возьмем 
Берестяную корзинку… 
Жевательную резинку… 
Сапоги блестящие… 
Бусы настоящие… 
Хлеба возьмем мы с маслом… 
Спичек, костер чтоб не гас… 
Побольше вилок и ложек… 
Ну и, конечно, ножик… 
Термос еще и чашку… 
Серую кошку Машку… 
Компас в карман положим… 
И зонт с собою взять можем… 
Прихватим мы и подушку… 
И булочку, и ватрушку… 
В рюкзак положим везение 
И радужное настроение! 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J14B/1dqzneMCe

----------------------------------------------------
Потанцуем !!! 
Грибы- грибята 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AbCW/rrGrf92tP
=============================
Нашла в интернете песенку про грибы. Она на украинском  https://yadi.sk/d/9r3xl3rDvvoCX
===============================

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA8BVPzL56s 

Мухоморчики-грибы Г. Вихаревой ПЛЮС.mp3 
Вот вам музыка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Uqo/gu5ohJZho

=======================================

`Зонтики-грибы`.
Слова - Ольги Александровой, музыка - Людмилы Быкадоровой, аранжировка - Екатерины Маканиной. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за новый танец!!! Пою опять я - Юля Селиверстова) 

ТАНЕЦ `ЗОНТИКИ - ГРИБЫ` - С ГОЛОСОМ! 
https://yadi.sk/d/NdvFt4biv8sn5 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zEVV/Ctb8eSXcy
=======================
`Грибочки` 
музыка и слова Н.Куликовой 
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/4753/ExNncC.gif 
В архиве - ноты, текст, плюс, три разных минуса! 
СКАЧАТЬ 
=======================================

Экологический осенний праздник 
(по сценарию Н.Н.Топтыгиной). 
Герои: Волк и Лиса. https://yadi.sk/d/1k_ntr9huezNc 
Инсценировку про грибы можно взять эту: https://yadi.sk/i/mfK3ULTeuezYC `Как в лесу грибном за кочкой` или 
`Как грибы президента выбирали` 
Сценка на осенний утренник `Как грибы президента выбирали` 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EyN2/PA79CDx2w
===============================
По грибы в лесок пойдем 

муз. С. Гертрудовича, слова Г. Гильмхановой 

https://yadi.sk/d/QNSfSSI2uTQ2V 

1 
По грибы в лесок пойдем - 
В сосны и осинки. 
Припев: 2 раза 
Все грибочки соберем 
Мы в свои корзинки. 

2 
Ну-ка, гриб–боровичок, 
Толстенькая ножка! 
Припев: 2 раза 
Ты не прячься за сучок - 
Полезай в лукошко! 

3 
Притаились, тихо ждут 
Хитрые опята… 
Припев: 2 раза 
Все равно вас всех найдут 
Шустрые ребята! 

4 
Мухоморчики стоят - 
Шляпки на макушке… 
Припев: 2 раза 
Их обходят стороной 
Дети и зверушки! 

5 
Под листочком, под кустом 
Спрятались лисички, 
Припев: 2 раза 
Мы вернемся к вам потом 
Рыжие сестрички. 

6 
По грибы в лесок пойдем - 
В сосны и осинки. 
Припев: 2 раза 
И грибочков принесем 
Полные корзинки! 

=============================
2 песенки (ноты) Ирины Меньших может быть использована на летних и осенних развлечениях. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5dkU/1zSiWYfuj 
ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ГРИБНИКИ 
1. Все зверушки на опушке 
Ищут грузди и волнушки, 
Белочки скакали, рыжики искали, 
Лисички бежали, лисички собирали. 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
ПО ГРИБЫ 
2. Солнышко нам светит, 
Дует ветерок, 
На лесной опушке 
Мы найдем грибок 

двигательная разминка.   Все зверушки на опушке
*микс для двигательной разминки Н,НИЩЕВОЙ* 

_Дети выполняют движения соответственно тексту._ 
Все зверюшки на опушке Дети идут друг за другом. 
Ищут грузди и волнушки. 
Белочки скакали, Скачут поскоками, в конце 

Рыжики срывали. приседают («срывают 
грибок») 
Лисичка бежала, Легкий бег, в конце срывают 
Лисички собирала. воображаемый гриб. 
Скакали зайчатки, Прыгают на обеих ногах, в 
Искали опятки. конце останавливаются и 
оглядываются по сторонам. 
Медведь проходил – Ходят на внешнем своде 
Мухомор раздавил. стопы, в конце топают 
ногой   
Микс ВСЕ ЗВЕРЮШКИ НА ОПУШКЕ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7EBP/rSrp1cYaY
========================================
Г Р И Б Ы (177 Мб.) 

1 ПАПКА - ПЕСНИ (разные) О ГРИБАХ 
2. ПАПКА - ГРИБЫ ОТ А до Я ( мухомор, опята, рыжик, поганка) 

https://yadi.sk/d/6N6c7pDHqL6sn 
==============================

`Мы грибы искали` без проигрышей с окончанием https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zw7/6RUHKTAPr
==============================
`Грибы и грибники` и получилось замечательно! (подойдет любым неопределенным грибам) 
https://yadi.sk/d/DOiki_apjZhj5

=====================

По грибы А. Самонов И. Черницкая 
https://yadi.sk/d/ekBvkSQ5jP7nL 
Есть ноты... 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4PR8/deZr1DV1p 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EJoM/f3Eo8T7LE
========================
`Грибы` Т.Попатенко ( +,-) 
https://yadi.sk/d/IPgMdNUpj3JvP 
====================
`Гордый мухомор` В. Шаинский 
Красавец первый я в лесу, 
Без лишней скромности скажу, 
Как добрый доктор Айболит, 
Я в целом мире знаменит! 
Вот мух совсем я не люблю, 
И потому-то и морю! 
Они под шляпою летают ,меня тем самым обижают! 

Пусть кричат мне Мухомор! 
Это вовсе не позор! 
Именем своим горжусь! 
Но в супы я не,не гожусь!! 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ES56/Z2ueSCHzw плюс 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KW4L/JLWeSE8q6 минусовка (бэк)

----------

lencom2007 (08.09.2017), mochalova19 (27.08.2016), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), oksi7771 (07.09.2016), strelka_64 (20.07.2017), SvetaH (18.09.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ната_ли (11.06.2019), Пономарёва Александра (02.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, все личные просьбы,связанные с написанием песен или стихов,  я так же постараюсь выполнить.Обращайтесь.*
[IMG]http://s9.******info/1792335166508789486096ffdec0b7a3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## талант

В нашем саду нет физрука, но есть плаврук. Все свята и в бассейне и олимпиады и спортивные  - главная она, но мы все помогаем и вместе проводим. Все эти свята вносятся в план наш. Фольклорные делаем Миколая. Ляльковый и подарки детям. Вконце лета делаем прощание с летом и проводим велыку подорож по святам.  По принципу станций, только на каждой детям в общих чертах рассказывают про Купала, Спаса . А Купала вообще класно проводить летом по станциях. Дети просто тащатся. Они и через костер прыгают, и веночки делают. и на воду их пускают - мы бассейны им надували, наполняли водой, и  дерево бантиками украшали, ну естесственно хороводы водили. Оййй. Опять понесло.

----------


## Elen2

> Оййй. Опять понесло.


Танюшка, спасибо.Уточняю Танюшка из Винницы .Не понесло тебя. Просто в каждом регионе и даже области свои устои.И розваги у тебя совершенно по-иному построены .Но это только от тебя зависит,это ты у нас уникум.Пишешь песни и стихи сама, сочиняешь сценарии  сама :Ok: .И не смотря на программу ,которая вроде бы едина для всей Украины,у всех все по разному .
И законы наше начальство трактует ,как посчитает нужным.
Никто не отменял методики, пусть их и написали  советские авторы, их просто переводят, пытаются усовершенствовать..Хотя ничего нового я не узнала  в плане методик  в университете им. Ушинского  г. Одесса и учились мы по старым, советским учебникам.Новое было только по психологии,я услышала много интересного
Девочки, кто  и где учился? У вас были новые книги с новыми авторами ?Расскажите , пожалуйста.

----------


## Elen2

> По принципу станций, только на каждой детям в общих чертах рассказывают про Купала, Спаса


Купала - это языческий праздник.
А Спаса - церковный.
Я  уже объяснила ,что не могу их проводить.И эту проблему мы обсуждали с руководством неоднократно. Есть столько хороших праздников.Только что заведующая показывала рекомендованные на сентябрь праздники,напечатаные  в журнале "Методист дитсадка" за  последний месяц.
Вот только что(на этой неделе) подписывали заявления на новый учебный год ,  обсудили нагрузку.Заведующая  предложила  много  интересных праздников ,которые мы не проводим. Решили ,что и Пасху  воспитатели будут проводить ,как тематическое занятие, а мы  разучим одну песню и подберем слушанье и презентацию.И проведем что-то свое новое. *Время не стоит на месте и то ,что было когда-то рекомендовано  теряет свой смысл.Не бойтесь менять  что-то в своей работе. Именно по-этому, в  сегодняшней программе нет  конкретных указаний по праздникам и развлечениям.*

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> сценка под грибком.rar
> сказка Гриб боровик и Леший.rar
> осенняя сказка моя.rar
> лесная сказка.rar
> гриб боровик ясли2008.rar
> cказка Лесной зонтик.rar
> Сказка.rar


Лена! Ну просто убойный материал по грибам!!  За одну только усидчивость и скрупулёзность в собирании материала большой тебе респект, не говоря уже и о твоих личных творческих находках.  Все твои грибочки сложу в папочку и обязательно использую на осеннем празднике. У меня даже и костюмы к ним есть.

----------


## Elen2

> Все твои работы- лично у меня в ходу.Детворе очень нравится. СПАСИБО


Я рада,спасибо ,Анжела.
[IMG]http://s8.******info/d3d2d65518e1b244659502bdcf4bed01.gif[/IMG]



> Это как раз для меня плюсики.


[IMG]http://s12.******info/01c31b6f91b905bc001ca8d2ed13d6ff.gif[/IMG]




> .  Все твои грибочки сложу в папочку и обязательно использую на осеннем празднике


[IMG]http://s20.******info/c99f3d93a626cae3419c5fee806f231b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, у кого есть фонограмма этой песенки с прописанной мелодией. выложите пожалуйста.
> А девочек украиночек прошу перевести слова на русский язык. Заранее спасибо!


Люда, вот   что у меня получилось.
*Слова Кислициной Е.В.
исполняет Селиверстова Юлия
Видео Евтодьевой А.*


*Перевод  песни "Дождик" по просьбе Людмилы MLV.*

_Снова  к нам в окошко дождь стучится,
Почему –то стало грустно всем….
Будем  мы все вместе веселиться,
Может перестанет дождь совсем.
Пр.-в:
Я свои ладошки  протянула  к небу,
Попросила дождик я : Не лей….
Пусть смеется солнце,пусть играют дети,
Пусть гуляют в парке целый день.

Под дождем ребята подрастают,
Мама говорит всегда: нельзя.
Под дождем гулять не разрешает,
Очень скучно дома мне ,друзья.


_

----------

vetlost (05.02.2020)

----------


## MLV

> Перевод песни "Дождик" по просьбе Людмилы MLV.


Лена, спасибо! Ты настоящий друг, всегда выручищь, всегда поможешь!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталья0405

Леночка! Какой же ты трудоголик и творческий человек!!! Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## Лильчик

Мне очень понравилось про шум инструменты выставленное тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130033&page=4 пост 51, 52,(48)

----------


## Anathema

Леночка, начала делать инструменты и не знаю куда выставить. Выставлю у тебя вместе с теми, что ты показала.
*Вот грибочки*
[IMG][/IMG]
*Это ритмические тарелочки.*
[IMG][/IMG]
*Это музыкальная груша.*
[IMG][/IMG]
*Это шейкеры*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (15.01.2020), Janna156 (30.01.2017), mara400 (08.01.2016), опал1 (07.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Выставлю у тебя вместе с теми, что ты показала.
> Вот грибочки


Света,как  красиво. :Ok: 




> Это музыкальная груша.


Не поняла ,как делаются эти груши.Расскажи , пожалуйста.

----------


## Anathema

Шейкеры сделаны из плотной картонной трубы, на нее наматывают рулоны клеенки. В интернете увидела как сделать, что бы крупа пересыпалась медленно.
Вот посмотрите. По спирали пробивала дырочки и запихивала зубочистки, а в маленькие шейкеры просто по спирали забивала гвоздики.

Потом засыпала крупу и заклеивала  . 
[IMG][/IMG]
Украшала самоклейкой.
[IMG][/IMG]

Груши сделаны из лампочек. Разрезала цоколь( он ножом оказывается очень даже не плохо режется), засыпала мелкие бусинки, обматывала, намазав клеем.
Грибочки, из бутылок из-под йогурта. Шапочки из материала, что под ламинат кладут( не помню как называется). Сверху на него очень хорошо ложится самоклейка, горошинки  - из упаковочного материала.

----------

Elen2 (04.05.2017), tvsokol (08.01.2016), zwetlana (22.07.2017), зулико (07.01.2016), опал1 (07.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Шейкеры сделаны из плотной картонной трубы, на нее наматывают рулоны клеенки. В интернете увидела как сделать, что бы крупа пересыпалась медленно.
> Вот посмотрите. По спирали пробивала дырочки и запихивала зубочистки, а в маленькие шейкеры просто по спирали забивала гвоздики.


*Светочка, какая  ты умничка,трудяжка, работяжка.Рученьки просто из золота.Горжусь ,что знакома с такими талантливыми девчонками.Спасибо тебе, что поделилась с нами такими необычными инструментами.Низкий поклон.*

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, здравствуй,знаю, что у тебя много чего есть ), поэтому  обращаюсь к тебе за помощью. Может быть у тебя есть озвучка : "Спор овощей" с такими словами:
> Нас сложили очень густо,
> Не дави же так, капуста,
> Ты толста и так кругла,
> Ты на спинку мне легла.
> Не толкайся ты, картошка,	
> Вправо откатись немножко.
>          Я - малышка чесночек,
>          Не давите мне бочок.
> Я ещё не провела осень из-за больничного, и совсем забыла про эти строчки. Помню, что где-то давно встречала их, но найти не могу. Леночка, помоги, пожалуйста, если есть.





> "Спор овощей" с такими словами:
> Нас сложили очень густо,
> Не дави же так, капуста,
> Ты толста и так кругла,
> Ты на спинку мне легла.
> Не толкайся ты, картошка,	
> Вправо откатись немножко.
>          Я - малышка чесночек,
>          Не давите мне бочок.


*Добрый день. Боюсь, что у меня нет такой озвучки.
Вот ,что быстро нашла.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ОВОЩИ ЗАРЯДКА + http://mp3sort.biz/viewtp.php?p=1075462#1075462 
 В огород сейчас пойдем 
 Овощей там соберем 
 (шагаем на месте) 
 Раз, два, три, четыре, пять 
 (хлопаем в ладоши) 
 Что мы будем собирать? 
 видео с показом и минус  http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/33131253 

В огород сейчас пойдем 
Овощей там соберем 
(шагаем на месте) 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять 
(хлопаем в ладоши) 
Что мы будем собирать? 
Картошку, морковку 
(Загибаем пальцы на правой, а потом на левой руке) 
Репу и свеклу, 
Помидоры, огурец, 
И капусту, наконец! 
В огороде мы старались – 
Низко к грядке нагибались 
(наклоняемся) 
Весь собрали урожай 
(выпрямляемся и, показывая перед собой, разводим руки в стороны) 
Вот он, видишь? Получай! 
(протягиваем руки вперед ладонями вверх)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
`Овощи` исполняет Юлия Пинус

ОВОЩИ 
ПЕСНЯ-ИГРА 

Вступление: все танцуют ковырялочку вместе с Осенью. 

1. К нам пришла на огород осень золотая \хоровод, в центре Осень\ 
И веселый хоровод с нами начинает. – 2 р. 

Проигрыш: все танцуют ковырялочку вместе с Осенью. 

2. А зеленая капуста листья распустила \хоровод, в центре Осень\ 
И с фасолью хоровод до утра водила. – 2 р. \выходят капуста и фасоль\ 

Проигрыш: капуста и фасоль водят хоровод вместе с Осенью, остальные дети хлопают. 

3. Покраснели помидоры и танцуют ловко \хоровод, в центре Осень\ 
Относите нас скорей в ящичках в кладовку – 2 р. \выходят помидоры\ 

Проигрыш: помидоры танцуют присядку, Осень пружинку, остальные дети хлопают. 

4. Огуречки как солдаты маршем все шагают \хоровод, в центре Осень\ 
И все вместе овощи осень приглашают – 2 р. \выходят огурцы\ 

Проигрыш: огурцы маршируют вместе с Осенью, остальные дети хлопают. 

Последний проигрыш: Осень танцует в кругу, дети водят хоровод. 
Все танцуют ковырялочку вместе с Осенью. 
http://narod.ru/disk/61201445001.43b...B0(-).mp3.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
` ГОСТИ ХОДЯТ В ОГОРОД  `

 1.Нынче Ваня очень занят, ( Ваня ходит возле овощей, поливает) 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 Грядки полет нынче Ваня, 
 Поливает огород! 
ВАНЯ: Ох, трудна моя работа, 
 ой , болит спина и бок! 
 Ох , устал я от чего-то, 
 эх, пойду вздремну часок! 

 2. Нынче Ваня очень занят, ( взрослый поет , а петуок выходит, 
 У него не счесть забот. ходит по огороду выбирает овощ) 
 На лежанке дремлет Ваня, 
 Гости ходят в огород! 
Петух:Вот и я Петух Петрович! 
 КО-КО-КО , хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 Для тебя готов обед! 

 3. Нынче Ваня очень занят, 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 На лежанке дремлет Ваня, 
 Гости ходят в огород! 
ГУСЬ: Вот и я Гусак Данилыч! 
 Га-га-га, хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 Для тебя готов обед! 

 4. Нынче Ваня очень занят, 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 На лежанке дремлет Ваня, 
 Гости ходят в огород! 
КОЗА:Это я Коза Петровна 
 МЕ-МЕ-МЕ, хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 Для тебя готов обед! 

 5. Нынче Ваня очень занят, 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 На лежанке дремлет Ваня, 
 Гости ходят в огород! 
БАРАН:это я Баран Бараныч, 
 БЕ-БЕ-БЕ, хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 Для тебя готов обед! 
 6. Нынче Ваня очень занят, 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 На лежанке дремлет Ваня, 
 Гости ходят в огород! 
БЫЧОК:Это я Бычок Богданыч, 
 МУ-МУ-МУ, хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 Для тебя готов обед! 
 (если девочка) 
Буренка: Вот и я, Буренка Маша! 
 Му-му-му! Хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 для тебя готов обед. 

Заяц: Повезло и мне зайчишке! 
 Ай, ай, ай! Хозяев нет! 
 Хорошо, когда на грядке 
 для тебя готов обед. 

 7. Нынче Ваня очень занят, 
 У него не счесть забот. 
 Только встал с лежанки Ваня. 
 Гости мигом из ворот! 
ВАНЯ: Где морковка, где капуста, 
 лук исчез, пропал томат! 
 Ох, беда на грядке пусто! 
 Я один лишь виноват! 

 ВСЕ: Если взялся охранять, 
 так не надо засыпать!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

kapuchinca (24.10.2016), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), strelka_64 (20.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! Привет! Как дела? Я отработала первую неделю после больничного. Ничего вроде. Только на группы дёргают. Девочек много на сессии. Я как всегда с просьбой. Ты в этом году какой сценарий взяла со старшими. Я хотела с волшебным зеркалом, вроде написала. А потом. Не нравится и всё тут. Сейчас думаю про Аэропорт, но найти не могу у себя. Если у тебя есть, пришли, пожалуйста.


Сам сценарий  есть,несколько вариантов.Тоже решила его взять.А вот потеряла озвучку.Нужно искать ....или не скачала.если сама не научусь(мне Лара-Галатея обещала пару уроков дать),или ее и буду просить озвучить Одесский аэропорт :Taunt: 
*Новогодний сценарий "Новый год в аэропорту" (разные варианты)*
НОВЫЙ ГОД В АЭРОПОРТУ. 
1. `Внимание! Ковер самолет выполнил вынужденную посадку.` 
2. `Внимание ! Внимание! Неопознанный шаролет идет на вынужденную посадку.` 
3. «В Барабинске ожидаются осадки хорошего настроения, снежный ветер переменчивый, температура радости достигает высшей отметки.»



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



===============================
Вот ОЗВУЧКА, которую просили девочки в л/с: 

1. уважаемые пассажиры взявшие билет на рейс 2017, просьба пройти на регистрацию. 
2. внимание! пассажиры, взявшие билет на рейс 2017 ! ввиду не летной погоды рейс задерживается. Просим вас пройти в зал ожидания. авиакомпания приносит свои извинения и предлагаем встретить Новый год в аэропорту. 
3.уважаемые пассажиры, только что совершил посадку самолет Дед мороза. 
4.уважаемый дед мороз! вы забыли свой багаж в салоне авиалайнера. 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


================================
«Новый год в Аэропорту + Цирк» (сценарий + МУЗЫКА ) 

https://yadi.sk/d/k8u-A3k7yc47v 
=================================
Новый год в АЭРОПОРТУ в прошлом году. 
https://yadi.sk/d/jyaddciexQoJs 
===========================
Музыка к танцу Стюардесс. (мои девочки танцуют с чемоданами на колесиках) 
Танечка (niktanechka)! В 1-й части звучит отрывок «От винта!» из Вашего микса. Я перерыла весь интернет в поисках этой песни, но инет выдает только песню из м/ф «Смешарики». От злости чуть не укусила свой ноутбук! Пришлось воспользоваться Вашим отрывочком…Спасибо огромное! 
2-я часть - песня в исп. гр. «Непоседы» (cover-версия песни «Нэй-на-на-на» в исп. Vaya_con_dios_ ) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=============================
сценарий `Новый год в Аэропорту`! 
Сделала объявление об отмене рейса № 2016: 

(отрывок из вальса М.Таривердиева + звук самолета + объявл-е + вальс для фона) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=============================
 для подготовительной группы `Новый год в аэропорту`. Придумала интересные фишки, вдруг пригодятся. 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Музыка к сценарию `Новый год в аэропорту`.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==============================
Новогодний сценарий для подготовительной группы. `Новый год в аэропорту` Переработанный. Здесь и Дед Мороз, собравшийся по путевке в Африку, и Баба-Яга, и цирковое парад-алле. В прошлом году прошел очень весело. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



А это танец стюардесс. Мучилась выбором в прошлом году, кроме `Стюардессы Жанны` вариантов мало. Танец не идеален, девочки болели, ходили плохо, но может кому идея пригодится. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WM21U4bf1TA&feature=youtu.be

----------

зулико (07.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Пономарёва Александра (02.09.2017)

----------


## МОРЕ

Леночка! Посмотрела сценарии и знаешь чего придумала. Это идеальный вариант проведения "Прощание с ёлочкой" после нового года. Там как раз чередуются номера и можно их здорово обыграть! Оставлю про запас. Ещё раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## катя 98

Леночка,ты просто фонтан идей!!!!!!! Удачи тебе !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## котстудент

Ленчик, дякую за безцінну допомогу в наші нелегкій роботі  :Animals 011:

----------


## катя 98

Вот так богатство!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Леночка,ты как наша палочка-выручалочка,огромное спасибо!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Рема555

> Очень приятно читать хорошие слова и пожелания.


Особенно, когда они заслуженны!  :Yes4: 
Леночка, не перестаю удивляться: ну как тебя на всё хватает?! Случайно попала в темку, даже не знала о её существовании и столько для себя полезного увидела! Кажется, у тебя на все вопросы есть ответы! Спасибо, дорогая! От тебя идёт колоссальная помощь! Тема для новичков, но я её добавила в свои подписки.

----------


## solnet

*Лена, только сегодня увидела эти странички!!!! Вот что значит невнимательная!!!! Спасибки тебе, дорогая! Стихи про Глеба просто суперрррр! Возьму для своего Глебчика с твоего одобрения!!!!*

----------


## Elen2

_КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ ДЛЯ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕЙ_ 
* «РОЛЬ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ НА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ЗАНЯТИЯХ И ПРАЗДНИКАХ»* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (03.01.2020), Алусик (13.02.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), макаровагалина (24.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Гномы лилипуты"





-Волшебный микрофон - Гномы-лилипутики (Instrumental)минус -замедлил 
https://yadi.sk/d/tUHfITzfqbu57 
ГНОМЫ - ЛИЛИПУТИКИ Д.М.ЦВолшебный микрофон (плюс) https://yadi.sk/d/H6yQTWrUqbuj6 
https://yadi.sk/d/1f1rM-NQqbuo8 текст 

Саша Лазин и Лиза Дрозд - «Гномы-лилипутики». Видеоклип. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCS5UqMihnk

(муз. и сл. Е. Ильичева) 
исп. Лиза Дрозд и Саша Лазин

----------

Алусик (13.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Увидела твое сообщение о танцах, сейчас посмотрю... надо бы ещё конфеток поискать для старших... нашла у себя твоих конфеток, но они для средней скорее всего. хотя если бы там был в песне 2 куплет, можно и для старших было пустить... а то слишком маловат танец, увы!


Наташа, нашла у себя в музыке 2 разных песенки конфеток.
Смотри у меня в помогалочке.
* 3 песенки для танца конфет.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Светлана Сампалова – `Конфетки`* https://yadi.sk/d/sdo3jsyepCdff 

https://yadi.sk/d/C11iftHKcpKAE *танец мы девочки конфетки
*
песни `мы конфетки мы подружки сладкоежки` гр.Саманта 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==========================
*Песня-танец `Шоколадные конфетки` З.Роот, ноты:* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



======================

Мы - конфетки (+) 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



====================================
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nob3UHjR9AQ 

Детская группа ТОДИ (сл.В.Полев и И.Черепица, муз.И.Черепица) - Девочки Конфетки


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


===========================================
«Конфетки для мамы» 
(Мамы сидят на стульчиках с корзинкой на коленях. 
Ведущий рассыпает по залу бутафорские конфеты. 
Дети должны принести своей маме по одной конфете, за каждую конфетку 
ребенок целует маму в щечку. Кто быстрее и больше принесет, тот и победил!) 

Вед:Еще цветочки я возьму. 
Чьи цветочки посмотрю. 
Есть в саду у нас в саду девчушки 
Озорные хохотушки 
Все похожи друг на дружку. 
Ну,девчонки-хохотушки, 
Поскорее выходите 
И с платочками спляшите! 

1. Полюбуйтесь, мамочки,мы ваши дочки, 
А в руках у нас яркие платочки. 
2.Мы веселые сестрицы 
Мы матрешки-озорницы. 
=================

----------

kri (01.08.2019), mria67mria67 (21.01.2020), Алусик (13.02.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Ритуля 666

У Вас всегда есть чему научиться![IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://s20.******info/b1faac35c4d5ec784479710f63ea1d83.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Добрий день,натрапила на вашу тему,потрібна розвага "Природа в музиці"для молодшої групи,можливо допоможете.Дякую.


Посмотрите здесь.

http://music-education.ru/muzykalnye...sskazom-o-nej/

http://kladraz.ru/blogs/svetlana-ale...v-prirode.html
Пейзаж в музыке
https://infourok.ru/statya-na-temu-p...e-1091430.html

ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ В МИР КРАСОТЫ ПРИРОДЫ, ПОЭЗИИ И МУЗЫКИ
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...post317121189/

----------

mria67mria67 (21.01.2020)

----------


## катя 98

Обалденный сайты!!!!!!!  :Ok: Леночка, ты у  нас "волшебная палочка-выручалочка"!!!!!!!!!! Супер,спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

> материал на украинском языке.


Лена, слов не хватает что бы выразить признательность за помощь  которую ты оказала. такой кладезь информации.Скажу пока просто

----------


## Izmail96

Леночка,  спасибо  за  ссылки!!!  И  когда  ты  только  всё    только  успеваешь:  и  творить, и  нас  просвещать.  У  тебя  одна  тема другой краше!!! 
[img]http://s20.******info/e8a79d72f2d67da04ae11fd931d59caa.gif[/img]

----------


## Lapsik 061

> Весь материал на укр. языке.


Лоброе утро!
Материал просто БОМБА! Спасибо, Лена, ты как всегда лучше всех знаешь где и что искать!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки на новый год часто использую эту подборку игр.Пользуйтесь.*
*Возле елки в Новый год... 
- сборник песен-игр со словами и минусовками* 
 Формат: мр3. Количество треков: 37. Размер: 102 мб. 

 Подборка музыкальных песен-игр, которые помогут в проведении 
новогоднего утренника для детей в детском саду и школе. 

 Треклист: 
1.Волшебный посох -/слова 
2. Если весело -/слова 
3/4. Как на горке +/- 
5. Колпачок -/слова 
6/7. Танцующий зоопарк +/- слова 
8/9. Мы повесим шарики +/ - описание 
10/11. Мы пойдем сейчас налево +/- 
12. Снова с нами Дед Мороз -/слова 
13/14. У тебя, Дед Мороз +/- 
14. Шел король по лесу -/слова 
15. А на улице мороз+ 
16. А-у + 
17. Вот и Дедушки Мороза + 
18. Вот так холод, вот мороз+ 
19. Делай так+ 
20. Дракончик-рок + 
21. Зимняя считалочка + 
22. Мы веселые мартышки + 
23. Новогодняя зарядка + 
24. Пенечки –елочки + 
25. Привет, мальчишки, привет, девчонки + 
26. Пришли на праздник к нам + 
27. Пяточка-носочек + 
28. Раз, два, руки выше + 
29. Ручками похлопали + 
30. Танец вправо + 
31. Три хлопка + 
32. У оленя дом большой + 
33.Учитель танцев + 
34. Хоропрыг + 
35. Четыре шага + 
36. Шапочку передавайте + 
37. Я мороза не боюсь + 
Архив - 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

jkmuif (28.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И еще...
Новогодняя песня и танец БАБЫ ЯГИ 

на мотив `гамна стайл` http://mp3sort.narod.ru/1/zz82.gif 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Паровозик Новый Год! 
фонограмма sergo61 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Irina61

Еленушка!
Наконец-то посмотрела все твои темки, даже увидела Дашины стихи  - открылись вдруг картинки!
 Скачала  твои последние песенки про Елочку, Деда Мороза, Снежинок, прослушала, очень понравилось, возьмем на утренник. Молодец, спасибо! Творческих успехов, неиссякаемой энергии!

----------


## Дивинская Мила

> на новый год часто использую эту подборку игр.Пользуйтесь.


Ну, молодец! Когда ты только успеваешь?  И посортировала и нам выставила. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Elen2

> здравствуйте Елена. обращаюсь к вам с просьбой -у вас есть в записи Танец с погремушками Картушиной? я смотрела у вас огромное количество песен -игр, может и эта есть, для 2 мл.гр. Я уже отчаялась ее найти.


Это все , что у меня есть по малышкам  Картушиной.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
* Здесь 2 книги Картушиной со сценариями и нотами.* Чудесные песенки, не пожалеете 
• картушина ст.возр.rar 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


• КАРТУШИНА мл возраст.rar

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


-------------------------------------------------------------------
ще Картушина... 'Логоритмические занятия с детьми 2-3 лет'. 

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4384/1000881674.jpg 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


--------------------------------------------------------

----------

ivano (22.06.2017), larisakoly (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Венерочка (22.06.2017), Екатерина Шваб (30.10.2022), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Танцев с погремушками  множество,не пойму, почему именно Картушина?
танец с погремушками: 

 Погремушки вышли на парад. Песенка-оркестр Арины Чугайкиной 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


===========================
Танец лисичек с погремушками 
музыка Николая Моткова 
слова мои - Ирина Семенчук 
(движения по тексту) 
1. Вот лисички вышли к елке 
Все носочек тянут – посмотри, 
Друг за другом все шагают 
Хвостиком виляют раз, два, три, 
Закружились возле елки 
Лапочками вертят, посмотри, 
Взяли лиски погремушки 
И для нас играют раз, два, три! 

Припев: (дети поют и показывают движения по тексту) 
Весело играем, песню напеваем 
Хвостиком виляем тра-ля-ля! 
Весело играем, ножкой ударяем 
Танец наш веселый тра-ля-ля! 

2. Вот лисички разыгрались 
Спрятались за елку, посмотри. 
Глазками они стреляют 
Спрятали игрушки – раз, два, три. 
Покажите, лиски, хвостик, 
Ах, ваш хвостик так хорош! 
Покажите, погремушки, 
Красивее не найдешь! 

припев: повтор 

Танец Хоп-хоп (плюс, минус и слова) 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


====================================
«БУБЕН И ПОГРЕМУШКИ» 
Сл.и М. Картушиной 
Ударяй ладошкой 
В бубен посмелей. 
Станет всем ребятам 
Сразу веселей. 
Погремушкам тоже 
Хочется играть. 
Мы друзей позвали 
И давай плясать. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


========================
Погремушки` для малышек - напевочка. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=====================
МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ИГРА НА МАСЛЕНИЦУ: `МАСЛЕНИЧНЫЙ ОРКЕСТР`. ДЕТИ БЕРУТ В РУКИ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ (ПОГРЕМУШКИ, ЛОЖКИ, ТРЕЩОТКИ, БУБНЫ) ОТГАДЫВАЮТ ЗАГАДКУ ПРО СВОЙ ИНСТРУМЕНТ, ЗАТЕМ НА НЕМ ИГРАЮТ. ЗАГАДКИ И МУЗЫКА ОЗВУЧЕНЫ. НАЧАЛЬНЫЕ СЛОВА: 
КАК МНОГО РАДОСТНЫХ МОМЕНТОВ 
ДАРИТ МАСЛЕНИЦА НАМ, 
НА НАРОДНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ, 
ПОИГРАТЬ ПОРА БЫ ВАМ. 
А НА ЧЕМ БУДЕМ ИГРАТЬ, 
НАДО ДЕТИ ОТГАДАТЬ. 
ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==========================
`Петрушка и погремушки` 
- текст М. Картушиной, музыка `Улыбчивая песенка` - игровой креатив Ю. Степановой-Пинус (то бишь, мой))) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=================================
Оркестр для детей. барабаны 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Оркестр для детей .бубен 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



игра с колокольчиками 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



колок ложки маракасы бубен барабан.mp3


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



погремушки 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



танец малышей с шишками 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

kri (01.08.2019), larisakoly (07.08.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), strelka_64 (20.07.2017), SvetaH (18.09.2019), Екатерина Шваб (30.10.2022), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Наташа5374 (07.07.2017), окси 777 (26.01.2020)

----------


## leonora_

> ГНОМЫ ЛИЛИПУТИКИ`


Вчера искала везде. А сегодня захожу, а они тут лежат "на тарелочке"
[IMG]http://s18.******info/2e0cc373de25b2524a2cd39ba44d9a59.gif[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/2900715m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Вчера искала везде. А сегодня захожу, а они тут лежат "на тарелочке"





> Елена, спасибо вам)))))))))


*На здоровье ,девочки. Рада ,что помогла.*




> Лена, привет! я с личной просьбой хочу обратиться. думаю, что ты мне точно поможешь. редко на форуме бываю из-за зрения. 
> 
> проблема в том, что моя музрук решила поставить на новый год сказку "ЗОЛУШКА". она опытная, замечательная, но немножко суетливая. от этого и вся беда. во всех сценариях есть эпизоды, где нет конца. заставлять ее переделывать смысла нет. лучше самой немножко помочь. 
> 
> перерыла весь новый год, а ЗОЛУШКИ и нет... может пропустила что. Леночка, просьба к тебе - ПОМОГИ!


*Инна,надеюсь ,что ты найдешь  здесь то , что ищешь.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## МОРЕ

Леночка! Спасибо за деревья! Я в этом году хочу на своём прошлогоднем синем фоне сделать ёлочки из снежинок (по подобию оленей), а под них посадить семейки снеговиков. Я их купила разных размеров. Снизу снежок, сбоку снежинки!
*Вот здесь ёлочки из снежинок*
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...BD%D0%BE%D0%BA

----------

Elen2 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Саби

> Розочка, какая у тебя ава. Просто супер.


Спасибо, Леночка, это все Ларочка...умница....я только на готовом....даже неудобно, но беру с удовольствием!
А мне твоя подпись очень нравится! Даже поразмышляла немного, мозгами пошевелила... :Grin:

----------


## Anisoara

Леночка, приветик!!!! И когда ты только всё успеваешь :Meeting:  [IMG]http://s20.******info/8b1f6ce1217fc3721d428185e5b67f22.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

[IMG]http://*********ru/3418698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ludmila_zub

Хозяюшка Леночка, здравствовать тебе долго и твоим гостям!!!! Только сегодня попала в твою темку и нашла то, что дааааааавно ищу, на первой твоей странице. Теперь я твой постоянный посетитель!!! Не равнодушна к украинской культуре, веду детский фольклорный ансамбль. Для себя нашла актуальный репертуар. Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки на понедельник срочно нужно 4 стишка про новый год интересненьких,вышли детки хорошие после болезни,жаль оставлять их! Помогите кто чем сможет!


*Вы не указали  на каком языке стихи нужны?*

*ЕЖИК.* 
 Смотрит ежик в небеса: «Это что за чудеса? 
 В небе ежики летают, а возьмешь в ладошки - тают. 
 Ежики - ежинки, белые снежинки. 

* ПЕРВЫЙ СНЕГ* 
_ Галина Новицкая_ 
 В лес примчался первый снег. 
 Попросился на ночлег... 
 Перепуганный не в шутку, 
 Примерять стал зайчик шубку! 
 Без иголки, без портного 
 Шубка новая готова!

Белый снег лежит ковром,
 Всё вокруг белым-бело.
 Посмотрите-ка ребята,
 Всё вокруг покрыла вата.
 А в ответ раздался смех:
 «Это выпал первый снег».
 Не согласна только Люба:
 - Это вовсе не снежок.
 Дед Мороз почистил зубы
 И рассыпал порошок

 Любит елочку народ,
 Наряжать под Новый год,
 В каждом доме елка есть, 
 Но такая, только здесь!

Дети. 
1. Ёлочка большая 
 В гости к нам пришла
 Много нам веселья 
 Ёлка принесла.

 2. Встанем мы под ёлкой,
 будем все плясать,
 Маленькими ножками
 Весело стучать.

 3.Огоньки сверкают,
 Весело горят,
 Кружится под ёлкой 
 Хоровод ребят.

----------


## NilaI

Ленок, спасибо за изящных балеринок. Но к тебе не пробиться.  :No2:  Ты такая недоступная всем или только мне? Не могла в личку написать тебе письмо ответ, все попадаю на список людей, что с тобой переписываются, поэтому благодарю здесь. :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, у кого есть нарезка для взрослых со шляпой "мысли", поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


*автор слов Кириллова Л.В*
Есть у нас такая шляпа! 
Волшебство! Не «абы-кабы»! 
Шляпа мысли все читает, 
Все про всех ребяток знает, 
Вот таким движеньем славным 
Тайное все станет явным! 

Тихо! Музыку включаем… 
Шляпу слушать начинаем…

`Шляпа` для взрослых: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



 `Музыкальная шляпа` на выпуск из начальной школы (от Татоши)
1 и 2 часть на 23 ребенка 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


 мысли и детей и взрослых.

 микс к игре `Шляпа` . Спасибо огромное автору мыслей Оле Сивухиной. Озвучка, очевидно, тоже ее. Если ошибаюсь, пожалуйста, поправьте. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



мысли об отпуске. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Музыкальная шляпа (выпуск), автор Чемрукова В.М.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ВОЛШЕБНАЯ ШЛЯПА, автор Муренка
 предлагаю игру с `волшебной` шляпой, которая может отгадать и озвучить само ваше сокровенное желание,о ко тором вы мечтаете, но отчего то стесняетесь высказать. А моя волшебная шляпа вам поможет и поверьте, это будет очень неожиданно но тем не менее очень интересно. И так я начинаю...сейчас подхожу вот к этому замечательному (умному, сильному и т.д.) мальчику. Интересно, о чем он мечтает? (шляпу держит над головой включается муз.) Потом над дево 
чкой...Интересно, а о чем сейчас мечтает вот эта мамочка (папочка, а бабушка и т.д.) дети хотите узнать? К сожалению я не знаю авторов этой интересной игры, но большое им спасибо.Все проходит очень весело. 
Может быть пригодится Вам. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anna57 (05.03.2020), elsor (01.03.2019), laratet (04.05.2017), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), SvetaH (21.01.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (04.05.2017), о-ля-ля (18.05.2021)

----------


## Elen2

> Я тоже хочу вносить свой вклад в эту копилочку, подскажите пожалуйста, как заливать музыку, фото? Или хотябы подскажите, где прочитать инструкцию? Заранее благодарю!!! Я с вами !!!


Извините,  не сразу увидела Ваше сообщение.
*Заходишь на любой из этих файлообменников:*
http://narod.yandex.ru/
http://files.mail.ru/

Загружаешь туда свой файл, подтверждаешь загрузку, получаешь ссылку на файл и вставляешь эту ссылку в сообщение.
Всё!!!!

Я всегда загружаю через народ,считаю ,что у него есть преимущества.
1.Самый большой срок хранения- 3 месяца
2.Всегда можно посмотреть сколько человек скачало твой материал,поверь тебя это будет интересовать
3.Самый чистый , без вирусов.
Только не забудь зарегистрироваться.
Потом "Обзор","Загрузить" и  ждешь 100%.Скачиваешь ссылку для форумов.
Перед  тем ,как закачать диск или даже 1 песню,нужно заархивировать:
1.Вставить свой материал в папку и называть  папку.
2. Нажимаешь на свою папку пр.кнопкой мышки и ищешь  "Добавить а архив  (и папку со своим названием)"
3. Заархивированный(сжатый) материал уже загружаешь в "обзор"
фотки и картинки у меня в "Моих документах" на рабочем столе .Выставляются они одинаково, через нашу волшебную дискетку в окне сообщений:(подробнее)

*Как скопировать картинку  или фото:*
1. Нажать на ссылочку http://*********ru/,
2.Нажимаешь на «Имя файла» и вставляешь нужную картинку.
3.Внизу «Отправить»
4.Ждешь ,когда выйдет следующее окно «Сведения об изображении»
5.Копируешь 2 ссылку (будет уменьшенное изображение)

3 ссылка (блестяшки и большие картинки) но их можно только в поздравления, из беседки удалят модераторы
6.Копируешь ссылку в свое сообщение и отправляешь.
http://gifr.ru/ сделать блестящую надпись. 
Копируете адрес:http://gifr.ru/ 
1.Окошко "Текст" - пишешь небольшой текст1-2-3 слова.
2.Шрифт - выбрать
3.Размер- выбрать
4.Граница и тень - выбрать
5.Блестки - выбрать
6.Просмотр и Сохранить
7.Копировать код для форума.

----------

Rita03 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2    50 сказок по музтерапии[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> ОБНОВИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , ССЫЛКУ!


*Терапевтические сказки. 50 исцеляющих сказок от 33 капризов.*

http://community.cafemam.ru/show/106/7230
*Сказки озвученные*
http://muzofon.tv/search/сказки%20от%20капризов

http://online-knigi.com/page/153933

50 ИСЦЕЛЯЮЩИХ СКАЗОК ОТ 33 КАПРИЗОВ
Автор: Маниченко Ирина Владимировна  Жанр: Сказки  Детские  2010 год
http://detectivebooks.ru/book/28382984/?page=1
http://litbook.net/book/1601/50-isce...aprizov/page-1

----------

elen82 (22.01.2017), ivano (22.01.2017), leonora_ (22.01.2017), strelka_64 (22.01.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2017), катя 98 (22.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, большое спасибо за подборку песенок к 8 марта!
> У меня к Вам просьба. Нет ли у Вас озвученного танца с клубочками для 2 младшей группы? то есть дети только выполняют движения, а муз. центр воспроизводит песенку. Если есть, может быть, поделитесь, пожалуйста?


*Танец с клубочками*
Пляска `Клубочки` 
Автор музыки и слов - Н.Голубева 
(ноты) 
Автору-спасибо! 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


============================
кадриль `Клубочки` 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



=======================================
`Пляска с клубочками` Т.В. Бокач ноты 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


1. Будем мы веселый танец вместе дружно танцевать 
А вы хлопайте в ладоши, помогайте подпевать. 
Припев: Ах, как хороши яркие клубочки! 
С ними весело попляшут ваши сыновья и дочки. 
=================================
*Танец с клубочка (комочками) на русскую народную песню `Ах вы, сени`, слова Бикбовой А.В.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



=========================
*ВОЛШЕБНЫЕ КЛУБОЧКИ (1 мл.гр.) + музыкальное приложение* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



=================================
«Разноцветные клубочки» 

автор Арина  Чугайкина

Разноцветные клубочки пляшут с нами, 
Будто бабочки порхают на поляне, 
Будто яркие качаются цветочки, 
До чего же хороши у нас клубочки! 

Ноты, текст, напевка -

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=======================
танцевальную нарезку к игре. Извините, что не сразу это сделала - плохо себя чувствую..... 
*Игра `Клубочки` с танцевальными вставками* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elena1602 (22.01.2021), irinalove71 (15.04.2022), kri (01.08.2019), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), tvelen (06.10.2016), Инна Корепанова (22.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Лидушка (06.01.2020), мсррррh (22.09.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (10.02.2019), Перлина (01.05.2022), татуся (22.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, увидела и отложила в свою копилочку танец аннимашку на 1 июня.Делюсь и песенка прикольная.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ptm (01.03.2020), Вера Чурикова (05.05.2017), Галин04ка (22.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (04.05.2017), Лидушка (06.01.2020), эллона (13.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> твоей осенней песни "Якщо сонечка нема, якщо дощик ллє з відра" ?


*Укр. вариант*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4490606
*Русский вариант слова  и ноты*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4450113
*Вот перезагрузила еще раз (ноты ,текст ,минус)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

tatjan60 (27.01.2022), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Татьяна муза (16.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла несколько летних игр,делюсь с вами.
*«Ленивые танцы»(прототип свадебной игры)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Игра "Собрались на праздник" (музыкальная)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elena1602 (23.01.2021), Lina_21 (23.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ирина махно (23.02.2017), Ладога (18.05.2017), Лидушка (06.01.2020)

----------


## Оксана Васильевна



----------


## Elen2

*Игра "Девчонки-мальчишки"*
 Правильно закончить фразу:



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Лидушка (06.01.2020), ЭМПАТИЯ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

и еще свадебная ,командная  игра,только с детками возьмите  конфету в бумажке или все ,что угодно  ,только не крупного размера.
[IMG]http://*********org/3796309m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3800405m.jpg[/IMG]
*Игра "Попади конфеткой в ведерко"*
2 команды детей ,2 ведерка, раздать каждому по конфетке.
Конфетку зажать между коленями,донести до ведра и попасть в ведерочко.

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

Спасибо большое за новые интересные игры!

----------


## Лильчик

Елена Владимировна принимайте и мою благодарность

----------


## Рыбка

> на здоровье ,девочки.


Леночка, ты как всегда - *ПОМОГАЛОЧКА*! Спасибо тебе!!!
Впервые в этой темке. Завислаааа  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Базилевс

> Для Людочки-Шевячок.
> Это Репка с Вованом


Леночка, и я воспользуюсь, спасибки :Yes4:

----------


## НСА

Леночка, СПАСИБО большущее!!! 

[IMG]http://*********org/3823991.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Впервые в этой темке. Завислаааа


Рыбусик,рада, что ты забежала.




> спасибо за сказочки


Оля, на здоровье.




> Леночка, и я воспользуюсь, спасибки


Яночка, пользуйся.




> Леночка, СПАСИБО большущее!!!


Забегайте.

----------


## Шевячок

СПАСИБО,ТЫ НАСТОЯЩИЙ ПОМОГАТОР!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> СПАСИБО,ТЫ НАСТОЯЩИЙ ПОМОГАТОР!!!!


Людочка, надеюсь, что помогла тебе. Удачно провести юбилей.

----------


## Kolpachiha

Ленусь , спасибо!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, ты СУПЕР!!!





> Ленусь , спасибо!!!





> Лена спасибо!!!

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

> Это Репка с Вованом





> Теремок-небоскреб


 Лена,

----------


## Nata S

> и еще свадебная ,командная игра,только с детками возьмите конфету в бумажке или все ,что угодно ,только не крупного размера.


Мы эту игру проводили у себя на корпоративе, обхохотались...  А я уже и забыла о ней. Спасибо, что напомнили.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо, что напомнили.


Наташа,я многие игры адаптировала в свое время для деток.Проходят отлично.




> большое спасибо за подборку песен про грибы. Уже собираю "Осеннюю копилочку", а у вас такой богатый материал....


На здоровье.

----------


## tigricadn

И я забрела Ленуся к тебе в темку по твоей ссылочке! Кроме беседки, уж извини, нигде не бываю! А не мешало бы и походить по таким темам! Желаю тебе всего самого отличного во всех делах и спасибо за то, что делишься материалом, мир становится краше!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, отличная,несложная ,летняя аннимашка для деток.*
Песня "Я рисую солнце, я рисую речку"


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

lenik (26.06.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), ИяНаталия (13.05.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (10.02.2019), эллона (13.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравились игры.Первую можно использовать хоть зимой ,хоть летом.

*Пицца* 

Девочки,все из фетра или плотного материала и на липучках.

вот попроще




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*`Сачок Снеговика`* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

dididi (21.02.2021), elen82 (22.01.2017), Janna156 (22.01.2018), lenok66 (19.09.2019), mochalova19 (22.01.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), SNAR (23.01.2017), Ssveta (31.01.2022), sunia67 (11.01.2019), ttanya (22.01.2017), Valesy (17.02.2018), Бароблюшок (26.01.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (22.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Марина ан (27.02.2017), МУЗОК (22.01.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.01.2020), Ната25 (22.01.2017), Наталія Скріпкіна (26.01.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (10.02.2019), окси 777 (22.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Ленусь, здесь я у тебя первый раз! Очень интересно! Спасибо тебе!

----------


## solnet

Лена, спасибо за шапочки, прелесть! А корзинки просто замечательные, надо взять на заметку.... 
[IMG]http://s20.******info/5cd8ffda2e5b029aaccd612432a826ed.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irina61

*Леночка! 
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Здоровья тебе и твоей семье, пусть все твои мечты и планы сбываются! Творческих успехов!!!*

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! 
> Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения! Здоровья тебе и твоей семье, пусть все твои мечты и планы сбываются! Творческих успехов!!!


Спасибо ,Иришик!

----------


## Elen2

> Уважаемая Елена Владимировна! Осмелюсь обратиться к Вам с просьбой. Нет ли у Вас  танца про вареники на украинскую песню ?


Посмотрите здесь
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...c.1.11.youtube.

----------


## Tatyanushka

> Посмотрите здесь
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...c.1.11.youtube.


Большое спасибо! Я уже нашла нужный танец у девочек в украинском разделе. Но у меня к Вам еще просьба. Переведите,пожалуйста,если можно вот эти  четверостишия.  ...Що у світі найсмачніше?
Може, краби чи ікра?
Може, ще щось, найдивніше?
Є багато різних страв.


Тільки в хаті українській
Покуштуєш диво з див:
Ось півмісяці у мисці, 
А над ними в'ється дим,
Бо гарячі - масло тане...
Чи ж ви знаєте, що це?

Це - вареники в сметані, 
Найсмачніші над усе!


ТАНЕЦ – « ВАРЕНИЧКИ «


ВЕДУЩАЯ -  
Є вареники у хаті - 
В Україні все гаразд:
Всі - щасливі і багаті,
Щедре сонце світить в нас!
Слава хаті українській,
Слава нашій всій землі,
І вареникам у мисці,
Що на нашому столі!

----------

Світланочка (17.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, кто что готовит ко дню Знаний. У меня чёт тормоз в мозгах. Не знаю, что придумать. Какой сценарий взять


Данюша, сама знаешь,я уже ничего не готовлю,но вот небольшая подборочка и герои мне кажется интересные.Честное словло не знаю чьи сценарии ,так что извините.Просто собирала,а теперь делюсь.

Несколько хороших сценариев на День знаний.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

*Осенние частушки*[IMG]http://s5.******info/174382d45c67ca8e5e986061328ee00f.gif[/IMG]
Частушки не мои ,а из сборника "Праздничные утренники в детском саду",а вот автора не помню.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

larisakoly (16.09.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*И еще одни частушки об осени из моей копилочки:*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (13.09.2018), larisakoly (16.09.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Озма (16.09.2019), Туся (03.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Выставляю новогодние сценарии на украинском языке ,которые нашла у себя в папке.К сожалению, ни одного автора сценариев нет*.Для старшей группы.
*МЮЗІКЛ «ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ»
(за мотивами твору М.В.Гоголя «Вечора на хуторі поблизу Диканьки») (укр.яз)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодняя сказка "Мороз Іванович" на* укр. язіке из "Дошкільного виховання"


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий"  Пригода в Країні Казок, або Кулька гарного настрою."*
http://teacher.at.ua/publ/prigodi_u_...ju/45-1-0-3535
http://veselun.info/prazdnik/charivna_kulka.html

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий "Як новий рік ледве не загубився у темряві" (сер.гр.)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

[/HIDE-REPLY]

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий "Подарунок Дідові Морозу(для дітей 3-5 років)"*
https://doshkilniatko.net/podarunok-didovi-morozu/

----------


## катя 98

Ну вот и Новый год,блоагодаря тебе,Ленуся,не страшен!!!!! Спасибо!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> МЮЗІКЛ «ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ»
> (за мотивами твору М.В.Гоголя «Вечора на хуторі поблизу Диканьки») (укр.яз)


УРАААААА! ЛЕНУСИК -ТЫ ЭКСТРАСЕНС!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Ну вот и Новый год,блоагодаря тебе,Ленуся,не страшен!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!





> Леночка, спасибо большое! я как раз и ищу стенды!!!





> Лена, за подборку сценариев





> Величезне вам СПАСИБІ!!!





> Спасибо, а говорила что у тебя все на русском!!!





> УРАААААА! ЛЕНУСИК -ТЫ ЭКСТРАСЕНС!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!


Оксаночка,для тебя .хоть звездочку с неба. 



> Елена Владимировна, спасибо!!!!!!





> Спасибо за всё.


Девочки, рада  ,что материал нужен и используется в работе. Опять очень загружена работой,но если вопросы  по работе  будут  заданы,увижу  и обязательно всем отвечу.Забегайте.

----------


## Elen2

> мне нужно описания танцев для матрёшки танцуют 4 девочки в платочках,


Танец "Матрешек",посмотрите по этой ссылочке.
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...+саду&sm=1

----------


## Elen2

> В феврале в нашем саду семинар заведующих.Наша заведующая хочет,чтобы была презентация детсада в шуточном стиле Как она выразилась,чтобы они смеялись,да еще на украинском языке.Д


Извините, слишком я далеко отошла  от  детского сада.На украинском никогда не работала.Зайдите  в беседку и спросите у девочек. Думаю, смогут помочь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4791970

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо, красиво... ноя воспринимаю их - как облака!!!!!!!!!!





> Спасибо за идею! Нам тоже нужно (дешево и сердит





> Леночка, спасибо за мастер-классы с цветами.......красота легко и просто





> Класс! Не первый раз вижу, все никак руки не доходят ( или средств вечно не хватает)





> Леночка, спасибо большое за ролики. Я сидела искала, как, из чего сделать цветы девчонкам, а тут такая красота

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, когда-то искала такой материал ,не смогла найти
Делюсь:
Материал к конкурсу между мужской и женской логикой на корпоративе:
 Устами младенцев.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, по-ходу пока оформление искала увидела сценарий для старших "Волшебный компьютер"*Автор в сценарии- разработан музыкальным руководителем Поповой Галиной Леонидовной, МБДОУ г. Кургана «Центр развития ребенка — детский сад № 45″, ДЕЛЬФИН. 
выставляю для тех,кто любит  концертную форму.Все легко ,не сложно.Главное  несколько ведущих и хорошие номера.
http://yadi.sk/d/KNB_nWzFJGdiD

----------

Shusteer (25.02.2017), tvelen (06.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Коллеги подскажите пожалуйста где то я видела танец помогатор винтилятор не могу найти


Этот?
*Фиксики `Помогатор`*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (03.09.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## muson521

http://youtu.be/Cn9OlZXWpoc  А вот Одесса-306.

----------

Elen2 (22.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Лена! У меня просьба: нашему саду зимой исполняется 30 лет. будем готовиться к юбилею. недавно наш коллектив участвовал в местной "Битве хоров" и заняли 1 место с песней "Гадалка" ( Ежедневно меняется мода...). Мы тогда создали музыкально-хореографическую постановку. Вот подумали- а нельзя как-то слова переделать про юбилей сада? Сад называется "Родничок". Пожалуйста, если возможно... будем очень благодарны! Заранее спасибо!


http://forums.vkmonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=456
Гульниза , побродите  на этом форуме. Найдете много полезного.

----------

Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,посмотрите какая прелесть.Можно использовать,как физкультминутку или танец-аннимацию.

----------


## Elen2

> Сколько нового, интересного!Спасибочки огромное!!!





> такой  нужный материал





> !   такая  прелесть!





> Дякую! Яскраві та чудові добірочки!


Девочки, на здоровье.Работайте  в удовольствие.Пусть  вам работа будет в радость.

----------


## Elen2

> Проект о хлебе.


Еще песня в тему о хлебе
Эдуард Хиль - В поле шепчутся колоски 

https://yadi.sk/d/5P_0m9uvWmAvo

Расти ,колосок

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,очень понравился праздник "Как Иванушка осень искал"
смутило название,когда-то я писала авторский сценарий про Иванушку "Как Иван-царевич с Бабой Ягой воевал"

Осенний праздник
Автор  Ермолина Елена Александровна
*«Как иванушка осень искал»*

5-7 лет


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

korolenok (04.09.2018), verazalit (19.09.2019), Ира (07.08.2019), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), Ната25 (06.09.2017), Стеша (04.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,понравилась сказка "Как медведь трубку искал"*.она ,о вреде курения. для взрослых или для подростков.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Лена! У меня просьба: нашему саду зимой исполняется 30 лет. будем готовиться к юбилею. недавно наш коллектив участвовал в местной "Битве хоров" и заняли 1 место с песней "Гадалка" ( Ежедневно меняется мода...). Мы тогда создали музыкально-хореографическую постановку. Вот подумали- а нельзя как-то слова переделать про юбилей сада? Сад называется "Родничок". Пожалуйста, если возможно... будем очень благодарны! Заранее спасибо!


это не совсем  то,что Вам нужно.Но как пример и очень классный Песня Людмилы Горцуевой
*ГИМН 

МБДОУ №1 «КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК» 
музыка, слова и исполнение Людмилы Горцуевой* 

 1. Мы хотим, чтоб знал весь мир, а мир большой, 
 Чем живет в Новоалтайске сад родной: 
 Как цветочки дети в садике растут 
 Край Алтайский родиной зовут. 

 Припев: 
 Здесь дети учатся дружить, 
 Читать, играть, беречь, любить. 
 А символ сада – голубой цветочек. 
 Здесь подрастают малыши, 
 Не чают в садике души. 
 И называют нежно Колокольчик. 

 2. Мы хотим, чтоб знал о нас весь мир большой, 
 И звучит над всей планетой гимн такой: 
 Чтобы мог услышать каждый человек, 
 Чем живет наш садик в 21-й век. 

 Припев: 
 Здесь дети учатся дружить, 
 Читать, играть, беречь, любить. 
 А символ сада – голубой цветочек. 
 Здесь подрастают малыши, 
 Не чают в садике души. 
 И называют нежно Колокольчик. 

 3. 
 Гимн звучит, и слушает вселенная 
 Эту песню необыкновенную. 
 И пусть нам еще совсем не много лет, 
 Много позади свершений и побед!!! 

 Припев: 
 У нас в саду царит добро, 
 Светло, уютно и тепло. 
 Цветет на радость голубой цветочек. 
 Мы знаем - наши малыши: 
 Достигнут творческих вершин, 
 И вспомнят детский садик «Колокольчик», 
 И вспомнят первый садик «Колокольчик», 
 И вспомнят, как звенит наш колокольчик! 

минус: http://yadi.sk/d/hcxvq453Jedzf 
плюс: http://yadi.sk/d/EbZJglKvKNwQN

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо за подборку о хлебе...





> .Фиксики замечательные...Спасибо ещё раз





> Спасибо большое!!!





> Леночка, СПАСИБО!!!!


На здоровье ,девочки,пользуйтесь.

----------


## Elen2

> Глаза разбежались от такого кладезя !!!Молодец!!!1000 СПАСИБОК и низкий до земли поклон!





> действительно хорошая подборка!





> Все супер!





> щедрая на очень хороший материал, огромное спасибо! Я думаю он всем поможет в работе!!!


Очень рада ,что материал нужен и радует вас.Спасибо авторам.

----------


## Elen2

*Из книги `Музыкальные игры для дошкольников` Петровой И. А. 

 Развитие певческого дыхания.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


И опять материал для вокалистов.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016), Стеша (04.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*`ТАНЦУЕМ СИДЯ` . 
Физминутка на песенку `Танцуем сидя` в исполнении В. Винокура* 

*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*

 минусовка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/65ed64a0bd2d/898227.mp3

----------

natali64 (19.08.2017), tvelen (06.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> спасибо за столько находок!





> Лена, у тебя тут столько интересного!!





> Cпасибо,материал такой нужный!!!!!.





> Леночка спасибо за ваш труд!!!





> столько нужного, интересного материала, ты наша помогалочка добрая

----------


## окси 777

Леночка, спасибо огромное! Так много интересного материала. Какие же ваши детки счастливые , что у них такой творческий педагог
[IMG]http://*********ru/5486912m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Так много интересного материала.





> Велика подяка за новинки.


На здоровье ,девочки.
*
Девочки,набрела на ссылочку ,там море мюзиклов -сказок.Качайте*
http://music-fantasy.ru/myuzikly-i-spektakli

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Цветная консультация для родителей*
Информация для родителей и педагогов детского сада

1-ая - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CBhU/rYWgbRQdR 
2-ая - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4WQ3/mRb5ydqgy 
буклет 1 - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lr27/pT3Ef1gAd 
буклет 2 - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CfaN/VyXwmiYNk


Буклет `Музыкальное здоровье детей` (2 фона) 
в формате PDF и WORD - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4zuT/j8TfHnpNp

Игровая песенка `Лето` https://yadi.sk/d/0qdYcztXsSuny 
Текст и движения из картотеки `Консультации для родителей` (с форума, спасибо автору, который не был указан!) 

Буклет для родителей `Как музыка может помочь в будущей учебе` 
https://yadi.sk/i/Gsz9zNIejsdZy

КОНСУЛЬТАЦИИ ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ 

Список https://yadi.sk/i/e47utTQzbxAQo 

01 Музыка на кухне https://yadi.sk/i/TA1OS454bxAXp 
02 Ритмы и звуки, как лекарство https://yadi.sk/i/pmBiZSyabxAZj 
03 Музицирование - это возможно! https://yadi.sk/i/M1Exy5gpbxAb2 


КОНСУЛЬТАЦИИ ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ 

10 Овладеть своим настроением https://yadi.sk/i/xnZbrVh9bqFVH 
11 И смех, и слезы, и любовь https://yadi.sk/i/7wnoay6_buhF5 
12 Новогодние чудеса, или как укрепить веру в Деда Мороза https://yadi.sk/i/5zZ0ZIsnbuhGu 

 КОНСУЛЬТАЦИИ ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ 

07 Рисуем музыку https://yadi.sk/i/BNM_wuYmbofyA 
08 В сказочной стране Ми-фа-солии https://yadi.sk/i/7F2dGYlObqFSM 
09 Общение ребенка с музыкой https://yadi.sk/i/taV5x3FcbqFTx 

Вот список https://yadi.sk/i/Uxk56QIgbeStw 

01 Домашние праздники для детей https://yadi.sk/i/CpiqcTgDbeSwz 
02 Музыка для всей семьи https://yadi.sk/i/UcjzBZuWbofqn 
03 Шумовой эффект https://yadi.sk/i/JS3Wt8fmbofsx 
04 Волшебные вибрации https://yadi.sk/i/rtgkjkvhboftc 
05 Зачем ребенку кукольный театр https://yadi.sk/i/jlI8VzTcbofvo 
06 Музыка и подготовка ко сну https://yadi.sk/i/GskNsAwLbofxT 

папочку с консультациями для родителей: 
https://yadi.sk/d/Kgv1zfc1bVFKk - Музыкально-психологические консультации для родителей

Консультации для родителей: https://yadi.sk/d/X9KHMNPw7vMTo

----------

linker_59 (20.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (18.06.2017)

----------


## лида-1410

Очень интересные консультации, большое спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

*Для Зулечки, разные танцы с листочками на осень.Авторов старалась подписать, там где они были написаны.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (20.07.2019), KobaN (05.09.2022), larisakoly (16.09.2019), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), mar62 (01.09.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), SvetaH (07.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Валиулина Ирина (09.09.2018), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ната25 (06.09.2017), нинчик (18.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017), Стеша (04.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки-вокалистки,Ритуся, Амброчка и все-все,не поленитесь ,загляните на этот сайт.Там море распевок классных,музыкальных сказок и то ,что я искала сказки и мультики про музыку и композиторов,а как замечательно про каждую нотку написано и показано.....Спасибо моей Лолочке за такой подарок.Делюсь.*

http://www.muz-urok.ru/o_velikih_s_yumorom.htm

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Ната25 (22.08.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,Осенние листики разные- разные*
[IMG]http://*********net/6096240.jpg[/IMG]
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/107198
Вот твой листик
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/657594
еще вариант
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/426866
букет кусудам
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/443235
вот другие листики
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/643159
Шикарные осенние бабочки
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/275891
А вот твои листики с мордашками
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/444890
И еще
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/488438

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## SvetaH

> *Девочки,Осенние листики разные- разные*
> [IMG]http://*********net/6096240.jpg[/IMG]
> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/107198
> Вот твой листик
> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/657594
> еще вариант
> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/426866
> букет кусудам
> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/443235
> ...



Леночка, спасибо огромное, тоже эти листики понравились.

----------

na4a (10.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла шумовой оркестр на осенний праздник.
*Шумовой оркестр "Наступила осень"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (20.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Валиулина Ирина (09.09.2018), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), мсррррh (22.09.2019), Оперетта (20.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*




 Сообщение от окси 777


девочки у кого под рукой есть материал про Божью коровку для малышей?


Вот то,что нашла.*
Божья коровка - Рождественская 

https://yadi.sk/d/gHdkIVJZ37XdZK 
=========================

-------------------------------------
Милая, веселая песенка `Божья коровка`. 
Просто и легко учится, мелодия несложная. 
Здесь плюс, минус и видео выступление детей -

ВИДЕО выступления - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DMeY/RkdgsZaUu

Здесь музыка 
Плюс - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F4TP/XmcuW54qC 
Минус - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/65Sk/xwkeMKbHY
==================================

----------


## Elen2

> - объявления "Кукольный театр", под


*Девочки,те,кто интересуется кукольными театрами.Не поленитесь,загляните по ссылочкам.*
http://goroshenka.ru/razvivayushchie...y-dlya-pechati
http://tildas.ru/kukolnyy-teatr/
http://www.rukukla.ru/article/play/puppetshow
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/414...ubric/3117311/
http://olgagre.ru/index.php/dlya-det...snya-shapochka
http://www.olesya-emelyanova.ru/dom_...perchatki.html
http://prezentacii.com/mhk/6973-kukolnyy-teatr.html
http://dabber.ru/deti/332-teatr2.html
http://natalytkachenko.ru/domashnij-...-doshkolnikov/
http://www.babylessons.ru/kukolnyj-t...svoimi-rukami/
http://pokrowbm.prihod.ru/__kukly_dl...tolnogo_teatra
http://vk.com/topic-37865086_26684230

----------

Иника (25.09.2022), Людмила Найда (26.04.2020)

----------


## окси 777

Лена, что ты со мной сегодня сделала??? Пол дня сижу читаю материал и как Кощей в свою копилку: это для одного сада, это для другого, это для инвалидов и ... Ох и набалась  :062:  [IMG]http://*********ru/5982912m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо большое, здесь просто клондайк ''про всяких букашек''!





> І знову тисячу разІв дякую за цікавий матеріал !





> Пол дня сижу читаю материал и как Кощей в свою копилку





> Леночка, спасибо!





> спасибо огромное!!!





> спасибо огромное за такой материал ( по театру)!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки.Подбираю материал для вокальной студии своей.внимательно смотрю .как это делают другие специалисты.
Очень понравился мастер -класс Наумовой ,все понятно,компактно,зрелищно

----------

1 Kvitochka (13.05.2017), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), Людмила Найда (26.04.2020)

----------


## Elen2

А здесь понравилась сказка для дошкольников

----------

mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Музыкальное занятие "Характер музыки"

----------


## Elen2

музыкальное занятие "Нотный стан".Очень удобно все расположил  и объяснил деткам

----------

mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

"Музыкальная грамматика"

----------


## Elen2

Музыкальная математика

----------


## Elen2

Физкультминутки

----------

Rita03 (15.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Физкультминутка "Маша и медведь"

----------


## Elen2

физкультминутка "Украина"

----------


## Elen2

физкульт минутка "Радуга"

----------


## Elen2

физкультминутка со Смешариками

----------


## Elen2

18 физкультминуток

----------


## Elen2

пальчиковая гимнастика

----------


## Elen2

А здесь можно посмотреть пальчиковую гимнастику
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, спасибо за чудесные изюминки!

----------


## катя 98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Девочи,со мной поделились этой замечательной идеей,я не могу не поделиться с вами.*



> Кто-то из девочек (если автор увидит, пусть откликнется) очень давно выкладывал идею, которую она показывала на МО для взрослых. Можно как игру на празднике провести:
> Игры с музыкальными инструментами.
> 
> Музицирование «Чудеса в лесу». 
> Задачи: 
> • учить детей самостоятельно действовать с музыкальным инструментом;
> • учить использовать в игре различные способы получения звука;
> • реагировать на движение «ветра – дирижера» изменением динамики исполнения;
> • учить различать звучание одного инструмента и звучание всего оркестра;
> ...

----------

mswetlana23 (18.07.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021)

----------


## ambra

Ленусик, спасибо тебе и автору!наварное,nin!

----------

Elen2 (22.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Очень интересно , спасибо !





> Ленусик, спасибо тебе и автору!наварное,nin!


Она тоже не автор,нашла в инете.




> Елена, огромное спасибо за интересный материал!





> Большое спасибо за ваш интереснейший материал!!!





> У тебя темка и "помогалочка", и "палочка-выручалочка"





> Спасибо за Ваши помогалочки!!


Девочки, на здоровье,чем могу, тем помогу.

----------


## Elen2

> лена Владимировна, спасибо за помогалочки! Очень интересный материал!





> Лена, спасибки, шапочки очень интересные! С бейсболками очень даже просо и красиво.





> Дякую за нові ідеї !





> Класні шапочки,просто і гарно. Спасибі за таку чудову ідею


Девочки,  рада вам всегда помочь .

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Оперетта (20.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

увидела кричалку ,чуток подредактировалаВедущий: Добрый праздник Новый год 
Отмечает наш народ. 
Можно громко прокричать… 
Дети: Будем Год козы встречать!(`Будем мы козу встречать`) 

Ведущий: Год лошадки *завершился,(Лошади год завершился) 
С нами тихо он простился. 
Новый год мы будем звать… 
Дети: Будем *год козы встречать! (`Будем мы козу встречать`) 

Ведущий: Дед Мороз для всех для нас 
Давно подарочки припас. 
Их готовы принимать… 
дети: Будем год козы встречать!(`Будем мы козу встречать`) 

Ведущий: Коллектив наш мировой — 
Друг за друга мы горой! 
Будем петь и танцевать! 
Дети: Будем год козы *встречать!(`Будем мы козу встречать`)

----------


## катя 98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Треба придумати танок ведмедиків і бджілок - бджілка Гросу вже трохи надоїла в Avdeev 2000 - є танок але пісенька про ведмедиків. то я думаю взяти щось без слів-згадала за цей танок




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> допоможіть підібрати музику до таночку білочок,


Тань, все,что нашла быстро  по белочкам здесь.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Оперетта (20.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Еще  материал по белочкам
)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

Продолжение по белочкам
============================


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

еще белочки
[HIDE-REPLY]Белочка http://yadi.sk/d/7VRedSoiAcrbH
=========================
Белочки и ежики 
http://yadi.sk/d/xqvp3kk3AcrNG
==============================
Сценку `Белкин домик` нашла в сети! Делюсь: 

`Белкин домик` 
Действующие лица: Ведущий, Белка, Бельчата, Еж, Коза, Дятел, Петух, Цыплята. 
Звучит фоновая музыка. 
Вед.: Белка шишки собирает 
И на зиму запасает, 
Чтоб кормить своих ребят, 
Славных маленьких бельчат. 

Песня Белки: Осень наступила, 
Холоднее стало, 
Солнышко за тучи 
Быстро убежало. 
Улетели птички, 
Высохли цветы, 
Желтые листочки 
Сели на кусты. 

Вед.: А бельчата тут как тут, 
Ищут, где грибы растут. 
Смотрят под кусточки, 
Видят там грибочки 
Исполняется тема бельчат. 
Белка: Эй, бельчата, подойдите! 
Что в корзинках? Покажите! 
1-й бельчонок: Вот краснушки… 
2-й бельчонок: Вот волнушки… 
1-й бельчонок: Рыжики, опята. 
2-й бельчонок: А поганок мы не брали. 
Белка: Правильно, бельчата. 
В дом грибы несите, 
Хорошо сушите. 
Натыкайте их на ветки, 
Ну, бегите, детки. 
Бельчата под музыку убегают. 
Вед.: Вышел добрый дядя Еж. 
Еж: Здравствуй, белка! 
Как живешь?. 
Белка: Хорошо, спасибо, Ежик, 
Не житье – одно веселье. 
Мы теперь ведь в новом доме, 
Приходи на новоселье, 
Приводи своих ежат. 
Еж: Буду очень, очень рад, 
Обязательно придем. 
Белка: Приходите, мы вас ждем. 
Звучит фоновая музыка. 
Вед.: Ежик в дальний путь пустился 
И в лесу дремучем скрылся. 
Стала белочка опять 
Шишки спелые сбирать 
А бельчата успевают, 
Овощи снимают, 
Трудятся на грядке 
Малые ребятки. 
Белка: Эй, бельчата, подойдите! 
Что в корзинках, покажите? 
1-й бельчонок: Есть капуста… 
2-й бельчонок: Огурцы… 
Белка: Урожай вы сняли ловко, 
Ай да детки, молодцы! 
В дом скорей бегите, 
Овощи несите, 
А теперь мы отдохнем – 
Прогуляться в лес пойдем. 
Под музыку уходят. 
Песня Козы: Я иду, я иду по дорожке, 
У меня есть красивые рожки. 
Иногда я немного сержусь, 
Кто подразнит, за тем погонюсь. 
Вед.: Шла Коза с душистым сеном, 
Песню напевала. 
Вдруг она красивый, новый 
Домик увидала. 
Коза: Бе-бе-бе, 
Прелестный домик, 
Не такой, как моя стайка. 
Постучу. Пусть дверь откроет 
В новый домик мне хозяйка. 
Тук-тук-тук, 
Откройте дверь, 
Вы не бойтесь – 
Я не зверь. 
Вед.: Из дупла в нарядной шапке 
Дятел появился. 
Длинный нос потер он лапкой 
И распорядился: 
Дятел: В этот дом нельзя стучать, 
Надо кнопку нажимать. 
Коза: Бе-бе-бе, какую кнопку? 
Я, Коза, не знаю, 
Я рогами, я рогами 
Эту дверь сломаю. 
Звучит тема Козы. 
Вед.: Сторож-Дятел стал кричать 
И на помощь призывать. 
Дятел: Бом-бом-бом-бом 
Караул, ломают дом. 
Звучит тема тревоги. 
Вед.: Бежит Белочка в тревоге, 
А за нею по дороге 
Малые ребята – 
Славные бельчата. 
Еж торопится, бежит, 
А за ним ежата, 
А за ними Петушок 
И его цыплята. 
Все: Бом-бом-бом-бом, 
Кто ломает Белкин дом? 
Белка: Здравствуй, Козочка- Коза! 
Что нахмурила глаза? 
Разве можно так стучать? 
Ты наш дом могла сломать. 
Видишь кнопку? Нажимай, 
Дверь свободно открывай. 
Коза: Нет! Я не желаю! 
Всех вас забодаю! 
Еж: У меня свои иголки, 
Не показывай рога. 
У меня иголки колки, 
Проколю твои бока. 
Петух: Я – отважный Петушок, 
Золотистый гребешок, 
В драке всех я побеждаю. 
Не уйдешь, так испугаю. 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
Белка (Козе): Нет, друзья, не надо спорить 
И упрямиться не надо. 
Проходите лучше в домик, 
Я вам буду очень рада, 
Малышей своих ведите. 
Проходите, проходите! 
Все заходят в домик. Белка с Козой остаются. 
Белка: Как ваш Козлик. Подрастает? 
Молока ему хватает? 
Вед.: Речь о Козлике зашла. 
Тут и злость Козы прошла. 
Коза: Ах, мой Козлик, он здоров, 
Бегает, резвится, 
У него на ножках 
Крепкие копытца. 
Белка: Завтра ты опять придешь 
И Козленка приведешь. 
Угости его капустой 
Очень сочной, очень вкусной. 
А сейчас у нас веселье, 
Проходи на новоселье. 
Звучит музыка 
Белка (всем): Вот, друзья, здесь мы живем 
Все: Ах, какой красивый дом! 
Маленький еж: Много здесь игрушек… 
Цыпленок: Шишек, погремушек… 
Еж: Комнаты все светлые, 
Стены разноцветные… 
Петух: Стульчики дубовые… 
Занавески новые.. 

Коза: Я скажу, чтоб Козел 
Мне такой же сделал пол, 
Хоть копытами пройдешь, 
Не проломишь, не пробьешь. 
Белка: А теперь вставайте в круг, 
За руки возьмитесь. 
В новом доме у меня 
Пойте, веселитесь. 
Коза: Жаль, что нету здесь Козленка! 
Он поет протяжно, тонко. 
Белка: Ничего, еще придет, 
Обязательно споет. 
Хоровод: Как у белочки веселье, 
В новом доме новоселье, 
В хороводе весь народ 
И танцует, и поет. 
Петушок идет вприсядку, 
А за ним его цыплятки 
Завертелись кувырком, 
Вот какой веселый дом. 
Белка пляшет, Белка пляшет, 
А Коза рогам машет. 
Новоселье идет, 
Веселится весь народ! 
===========================
2 белочки 

ССЫЛКА: http://yadi.sk/d/OF3aOpO-8rwCB

`Белки` - http://yadi.sk/d/IFMsVHlK8eMTw 
========================
Малыш и природа ''На лугу'' '2010 
Жанр: Relax, Classic, Instrumental 
Год выпуска: 2010 
Формат: MP3 
Битрейт аудио: 320 kbps 
Продолжительность: 00:47:16 
Размер: 104,9 mb 
Треклист: 
01.На лугу 
02.Цветы 
03.Птички 
04.Забавные утята 
05.Утром 
06.На отдыхе 
07.Лошадка 
08.Светлячок 
09.Веселый турист 
10.Раннее солнышко 
11.Белочки 
12.Росинка 
13.Напев 
14.Пробуждение 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/37602213===========
===================================
` БЕЛОЧКИ ` 

13 КОМПОЗИЦИЙ 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/37385865 
============================
Мы хвостиком покрутим, покрутим раз, два, три. 
Танцуем мы, как белочки, как белочки смотри 

Круть, круть, круть, круть, круть, круть. 
Танцуем мы, как белочки смотри 

Мы ножками потопаем, потопаем смотри. 
Танцуем мы, как мишки, как мишки 123. 

Топ, топ, топ, топ, топ, топ. 
Танцуем мы, как мишки 123. 

Мы весело попрыгаем, попрыгаем, смотри. 
Танцуем мы, как зайчики, как зайцы 123 

Прыг, прыг, прыг, прыг, прыг, прыг. 
Танцуем мы, как зайцы 123 

анец `Круть-верть` (+) 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/33573881

=======================
НЕБОЛЬШАЯ ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА (если не все дети охвачены ролями). Инсценировку можно делать и без песен основных ее участников. 

Слышен звонок телефона. 

Ведущая: Кто это нам на праздник звонит? 

Голос из трубки: Это говорит сорока! Там, в лесу, в лесу далеком 
Шапка на пеньке сидит! Заблудилась, говорит! 

Ведущая: Шапка? На пеньке? Какая? 

Голос: Да пока еще живая! Шапка Красная, из сказки! 
Заблудилась! Теперь ясно? 
Ты заканчивай болтать! Шапку надобно спасать! 

Ведущая: Ой, Дед Мороз! Надо в лес кого-нибудь послать! 

Дед Мороз: Не волнуйтесь! Сейчас посмотрим, что там в лесу делается! 
Мой посох волшебный, ударь, повернись! 
Лесная полянка, нам покажись! 

Выходит Красная Шапочка. Песня Красной Шапочки 

Красная Ша-ка: Ой, а где же тут дорожка? Заблудились мои ножки! (садится на пенек, плачет) 
Песня белочки 

Белка: Красная Шапочка? Ты что тут, в самой глуши делаешь? 
Красная Ш-ка: Шла я, шла на Новый год, только, заблудилась вот! 
Белка: Беги за мной! Я как раз туда бегу! (убегает) 
Красная Ш-ка: Ой! Как быстро убежала! Не успела я, пропала! (садится, плачет) 

Песня Кота в сапогах 

Кот в сапогах: Красная Шапочка? Ты что тут, в самой глуши делаешь? 
Красная Ш-ка: Шла я, шла на Новый год, только, заблудилась вот! 
Кот в сапогах: Это горе – не беда! Проведу тебя туда! 
Не волнуйся, не грусти! Нам с тобою по пути! (обходят елку и выходят к детям) 
Белка: Здравствуйте! В нарядном зале Шапочку здесь не видали? 
Уж очень быстро я бежала! Наверное, она отстала... 
И плачет там в лесу одна... 

Кот в сапогах (выходят с Кр.Шапочкой): Нет, я веду ее сюда! 

Дед Мороз: Вот они, герои наши! Теперь вместе все попляшем! 
Колокольчики берите и – скорее в хоровод! 
Пусть на вас, таких красивых полюбуется народ! 

Хоровод «Новогодний»
===============================
НОВОГОДНЯЯ СЦЕНКА ДЛЯ СРЕДНЕЙ ГРУППЫ 
`КАК ПЕТУШОК ЗВЕРЕЙ СОБИРАЛ` 

Наши звери крепко спят, только носики сопят. 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Просыпайтесь!Ку-ка-ре-ку! Собирайтесь! 
Нынче елка у ребят, приглашают в детский сад! 

`

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Как быстро и легко сделать шапочки зверей.

Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО  за  идеи   с  шапочками !!!

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, віставила просьбу в скорой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...56#post4945256 Может кто делал сюрпризній момент с бегающим мешком?


вот все что нашла для Иришки и для всех интересующихся сюрпризными моментами с мешком.
Цитата:  [солнышко60] здравствуйте, можно попросить озвучить слова `Мешка` ну ооооооооооочень нужно, в мешок залезает студентка, она сильно волнуется, боюсь что будет тихо
*Ириш,то что быстро нашла*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

*И еще про мешок Деда мороза*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо вам за такой большой материал про Снеговиков и Снежной Бабы.Вы как волшебница-дарите и дарите!!





> Елена ! Спасибо за такую красоту!





> Спасибо большое за такую кричалку про козу! Очень своевременно для нашего сценария. СПАСИБО!





> Большое спасибо за такой интересный материал!!!!!





> Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО за идеи с шапочками !!!





> спасибо за новые идеи!!!





> белочки класс





> Елена Владимировна, спасибо за "белочек"! Очень нужный материал





> Еленочка Владимировна, спасибо большое!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,Олечка просила материал по зайкам,скидывала все в скайп,выборку делать не буду.*
смотрите сами.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## berryX

> вот все что нашла для Иришки


Леночка, ты - волшебница!!!!Столько материала.....Сейчас всё перечитывать буду !!![IMG][/IMG] СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, ты - волшебница!!!!Столько материала.....Сейчас всё перечитывать буду !





> Леночка спасибо за время ,что уделила нам в создании такого материала.С уваж. Оля





> Дякую за Снігурі, гарна пісенька...





> Зайки, просто прелесть!!!!!!Леночка, спасибо





> Спасибо большое !





> пасибо большое-зайки супер!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> большое спасибо!!!





> Елена, большое спасибо за такую шикарную помогалочку! От изобилия материала просто глаза разбегаются!


На здоровье,Танечка.



> Elen2, так долго искала мюзикл на украинском на этот год, но , к сожалению, ничего не попалось. И Ваш не скачивается... Нельзя ли обновить ссылку? Или я что-то не понимаю? Извините...


Юля, пока я увидела Вашу просьбу,боюсь,что уже не актуальна.....






> Какой разнообразный и полезный материал Спасибо за Ваше творчество, за то, что делитесь с нами сокровенным!!!!!!





> Спасибо большое за такой интересный материал!!!!!





> Леночка, спасибо за сборник и подборку такого разного и полезного материала в темке. Взяла себе на будущее.


Светик, рада тебя видеть у себя в гостях.




> Лена!!! Спасибо за ваш труд !!!!!
> [IMG][





> пусть в вашем доме будет все прекрасно!!!"

----------


## Elen2

http://www.al24.ru/pdf_kniga_1921.html
Винни и его друзья. Веселый оркестр. Лиза Марсоли
 Модифицированная (адаптированная) программа дополнительного образования "Весёлый оркестр"
http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/muzyk...naya-programma

http://knigi.b111.org/detyam/?book=MTc1NTU_
Звуковой плакат "Веселый оркестр"
http://www.znatok.ru/plakat_orkestr.html

----------

mswetlana23 (18.07.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Еще по оркестрам
Диск "Наш веселый оркестр" Каплунова 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


"У всіх мами є"


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Песенки-игры с оркестром 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (03.08.2017), Tania-112a (04.11.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019)

----------


## Anisoara

*Леночка, приветик!!!  Рада, что ты нас не бросаешь!!!  За Каплунову с классикой спасибочки большое* :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## SNAR

Спасибо, Лена, за интересные идеи, которые увидела в вашей теме!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Где я раньше была??? Пойду дальше пройдусь по страничкам...

----------


## Elen2

> СПАСИБО !
> Материал бесценный !
> СПАСИБО !





> Спасибо за оркестрики! В репутацию не пускает)


Викусь,на здоровье.про репутацию знаю...не тебя одну не пускает.





> Большое спасибо за материал по Каплуновой





> Ленок, спасибо, что не бросаешь нас! За Каплунову - отдельное гран мерси.


Светуль,рада помочь.





> Леночка, сколько всего интересного, глаза разбегаются....И все такое нужное, спасибо огромное за такой ценный материал!!!!!!!!!!





> Дорогая Леночка! Хочу сказать Вам большое спасибо за Ваш труд, за помощь нам и за вашу отзывчивость.





> Леночка, приветик!!! Рада, что ты нас не бросаешь!!! За Каплунову с классикой спасибочки большое





> Леночка, также как и девочки хочу выразить признательность и огромное спасибо за материалы по оркестру!





> Спасибо, Лена, за интересные идеи, которые увидела в вашей теме!  Где я раньше была??? Пойду дальше пройдусь по страничкам...





> Леночка, если можно, обнови пожалуйста!Ссылка нерабочая





> Леночка, вот Спасибо огромное, столько много всего, аж разбежались глаза   
> Всего тебе самого хорошего в новом году!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Девочки,для вас хоть звездочку с неба.

----------


## Elen2

> Песенки-игры с оркестром


Сейчас постараюсь найти
Пока нашла вот это.слушаю
*«Сказки С Оркестром» 9 600 песен
слушать онлайн или скачать mp3*
http://ololo.fm/search/Сказки+С+Оркестром

вот ,что нашла
*ПЕСЕНКИ - ИГРЫ 

"ДЕТИ ИГРАЮТ В ОРКЕСТРЕ"


СОДЕРЖАНИЕ

1. Оркестр
2. Ложки - бубны
3. Колокольчики
4. Пляска с колокольчиками
5. Все ребята собрались*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> спасибо большое!оркестр моё слабое звено....


Людочка,какие твои годы...Рада помочь.




> кладезь информации, что глаза разбегаються





> И от меня!





> Очень интересный материал

----------


## Elen2

оформление портфолио и папку по самообразованию (от Светланы -слоним)
http://narod.ru/disk/29309514001/%D0...D0%BE.rar.html


 красиво оформленное портфолио музыкального руководителя https://yadi.sk/d/w0tC67Ss0ZMF3

----------

linker_59 (03.08.2017), Tania-112a (04.11.2018), tvelen (06.10.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), zwetlana (27.08.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## SNAR

Леночка, спасибо огромное за такое полезно-интересное изобилие материала!!! Ты - настоящий ПОМОГАТОР!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, СПАСИБО  за "Дразнилку!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Нужно вставить маленькую репризу двух скоморохов на кукольный театр. Что-нибудь весёлое, типа пикировки.


Ольчик,я делала на масленицу.5-летние мальчишки свободно справились.Если подредактировать,то....короче почитай.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


https://yadi.sk/i/bPkC8ufuexvtX  Здесь тоже есть Скоморохи.Это -Проводы зимы.
ВИДЕО СКОМОРОХИ, Суворова https://yadi.sk/d/gR7KSz5PccVvp
----------------------------------
Песня Скоморохов` 
Для весенних массовых гуляний и праздников! 

Расступись честной народ, 
Мы выходим из ворот, 
С песнями да с плясками, 
С шутками, побасками. 

Скоморохи в бубны бьют, 
Рукавами снег метут, 
Созывают ко двору, 
На веселую игру. 

Руки в боки, ноги в пляс, 
Нет ребят дружнее нас, 
Руки в боки, ноги в пляс, 
Нет ребят дружнее нас. 

Плюс - http://vbutorin63.ucoz.ru/pesnja_skomorokhov.mp3 
Плюс, Минус, Текст - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/13f07cc...0%BE%D0%B2.rar 
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2...f88228c8cc.gif 
----------------------------------------------
`Все мы нынче скоморохи` 

сценарий Масленицы в зале для детей старшего возраста 

http://yadi.sk/d/j39dwkiBHwaCz 

http://*********net/4635563.jpg 
----------------------------------------
Подбор песен и музыкального материала на тему 

` СКОМОРОХИ` - 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/37164208 

ПАПКА 1 - Скоморошьи наигрыши, зазывалки, пляски. 21 композиция. 

ПАПКА 2. - ПЕСНИ о скоморохах.13 композиций. 
--------------------------------------------------------
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/33654116 

Девочки здесь музыка из мюзикла `Потому что зима - это здорово!`. 

Камаринская ( для скоморохов самое то!! !) 

Песни русскиу слушать, что мед ложкой кушать, 
Эй, скоморохи, выбегайте, да пляску русскую начинайте !!!
----------------------------------------------------------------
`Скоморохи` - комплект (веселая песенка для праздника) 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/34528972
-----------------------------------------------------------
СЦЕНАРИЙ МАСЛЕННИЦЫ В МУЗ. ЗАЛЕ 
(КОСТЮМИРОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ С ЭЛЕМЕНТАМИ КУКОЛЬНОГО ТЕАТРА) 

КУКОЛ ВВЕЛА СПЕЦИАЛЬНО, ЧТО БЫ РАЗГРУЗИТЬ ВЕДУЩУЮ. 
ЗА КУКОЛ - НАГОВОРИЛА. 

ПОЛНОЕ МУЗ. СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЕ - 27 ТРЕКОВ 

МНОГО МАТЕРИАЛА С НАШЕГО ФОРУМА. 
КТО УЗНАЕТ СВОИ НАРАБОТКИ - ОГРОМЕННОЕ СПАСИБО! 

ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ПЕРСОНАЖИ: 
ЗИМА, ВЕСНА, СКОМОРОХ, БАБА ЯГА С ПАЧПОРТОМ И СВОИМ МЕНЮ, 
ВЫДАЮЩАЯ СЕБЯ ЗА МАСЛЕННИЦУ, 
ЛИСИЧКА - ДЕВОЧКА. 
КУКЛЫ - СКОМОРОХИ 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/28517989
--------------------------------------------
*Кукольный спектакль со скоморохами*
Театр Петрушки на масленицу, озвучила для завтрашнего гулянья. 



http://yadi.sk/d/KqivWCA1Jfbby 

Матрена: Здорово, Ерема! 
Ерема: Здорово, Матрена! 
Матрена: Что матушка прислала? 
Ерема: Матушка прислала блинов. 
Матрена: А где же они? 
Ерема: Я их под лавку положил. 
Матрена: Экий ты, Ерема, чудак! 
Ерема: А ты бы, Матрена, как? 
Матрена: А я бы их в печку положила. Ты пришел бы и поел. 
(расходятся, затем снова сходятся) 
Матрена: Здорово, Ерема! 
Ерема: Здорово, Матрена! 
Матрена: Что матушка прислала? 
Ерема: Матушка прислала сарафан. 
Матрена: А где же он? 
Ерема: А я его в печку положил. 
.Матрена: Экий ты, Ерема, чудак! 
Ерема: А ты бы Матрена как? 
Матрена: А я бы его в шкаф повесила. 
( расходятся, затем снова сходятся) 
Матрена: Здорово, Ерема! 
Ерема: Здорово, Матрена! 
Матрена: Что матушка прислала? 
Ерема: Матушка прислала барана. 
Матрена: А где же он? 
Ерема: А я его в шкаф повесил! 
Матрена: Экий ты, Ерема, чудак! 
Ерема: А ты бы, Матрена, как? 
Матрена: А я бы его в хлев завела, водой напоила, сеном накормила. 
(Расходятся, сходятся) 
Матрена: Здорово, Ерема! 
Ерема: Здорово, Матрена! 
Матрена: Что матушка принесла? 
Ерема: Матушка прислала свинью. 
Матрена: А где же она? 
Ерема: А я ее за стол посадил, чаем напоил. 
Матрена: Ах ты, Ерема – простофиля! Вот я тебе! 
(Бегает за Еремой, замечают зрителей) 
Вместе: Ой, народу – то привалило! 
Здравствуйте, честной народ, Мы пришли к вам оба… 
Матрена: Скоморошина Матрена… 
Ерема: Да скоморох Ерема! 
Матрена: Людей посмотреть! 
Ерема: Себя показать! 
Матрена: Ты постой, мой друг – проказник, а какой сегодня праздник? 
Ерема: Про то публика все знает, пусть она и отвечает! 
Дети: Масленица! 
Матрена: Верно, Масленица! 
Не английский, не французский Масленица – праздник русский! 
Будем петь мы и плясать, в игры русские играть! 
Ерема: Внимание, внимание! Слушайте все! 
Масленицу широкую открываем, веселье начинаем! 
Заводи, честной народ, развеселый хоровод!

----------

mswetlana23 (18.07.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Ольчик,я делала на масленицу.5-летние мальчишки свободно справились.Если подредактировать,то....короче почитай.


Спасибо, Леночка, за скорую помощь!  :Tender:

----------


## лядова

[IMG]*Открытки » Анимашки* »
Леночка, спасибо за помощь!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,небольшая подборка  оформлений на День смеха.*[IMG]http://*********su/5394051m.jpg[/IMG]
http://yadi.sk/d/7c5-hRx7fK4D4

* И сказка "Курочка ряба" на День смеха*
https://yadi.sk/i/A_xcuLumfK53N

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), tvelen (06.10.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), ландыш64 (29.12.2015), Оперетта (20.08.2017), светуша (02.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Леночка, спасибо за подборку, щедрая душа ты наша :Tender:

----------


## талант

СПАСИБОООО! Как всегда!

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Девочки,небольшая подборка  оформлений на День смеха.


Леночка, спасибо большое за подборочку оформления  и сказку "Курочка Ряба". Всё пригодится!

----------


## Oksyyy

* И сказка "Курочка ряба" на День смеха*
https://yadi.sk/i/A_xcuLumfK53N[/QUOTE]

Спасибо большое, мы давно так не смеялись с моим сынулей. Просил раз 5 перечитать.

----------

mswetlana23 (18.07.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, ура, ура! Ваш "Сундучок" открылся, большое спасибо!





> Леночка, присоединяюсь к любопытным! Очень хочется посмотреть "Сундучок"))) Спасибо!


ВИОЛА ОЗ






> Леночка, благодарю за СУПЕР-ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ!!!! За гостеприимный домик!!! Всех гостей встречаешь и помогаешь!!!





> Леночка, спасибо за твою "Помогалочку".





> Лена, большое спасибо за "бабушкин сундучок





> еночка, и я от всего сердца





> Леночка,здорово!!!!Идея просто супер!!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!





> Лена, спасибо за сценарий "Бабушкин сундук" ! очень интересно и поучительно!





> Леночка, спасибо большое за "Бабушкин сундук"! Искала что-то интересное и нашла у тебя!


Девочки,очень рада, что вам сценарий понравился. Жалко ,что авторы таких интересных сценариев,стесняются  подписывать свои имена.
*Рада вам помочь.Забегайте.*




> еночка, столько всего интересного, спасибо большое!!! Здорово!!!


катя 98



> Elen2, Леночка, спасибо за подборку, щедрая душа ты наша





> СПАСИБОООО! Как всегда!





> Лен, посмеялась от души над мышкой, прям захотелось со своими сделать, но не успеваю ничего...





> Спасибочки за сказочку!!! Очень интересная!





> Леночка, спасибо большое за подборочку оформления и сказку "Курочка Ряба". Всё пригодится!





> Какая прелесть!!! Это же готовое развлечение и голову ломать не надо! Вот бери и проводи! Елена Владимировна, спасибо вам огромное за находку!





> Спасибо большое, мы давно так не смеялись с моим сынулей. Просил раз 5 перечитать.





> Лена, просто чудесный нам всем подарок преподнесла! утащила себе, хотя в этом году точно не смогу использовать. но ведь всё равно НАДА-АААА!





> Леночка, спасибо за сказку! Здорово!





> Леночка,спасибо за подборку,тут не успеешь подумать,сразу идейка и подарок.





> Леночка большое спасибо!





> Дякую, Оленка!

----------


## Danon

Можно Вас попросить о помощи ? помогите, пожалуйста перевести на укр. язык эту песенку)

«Прощай, детский сад!» (И.Осокина) 

Помнишь, было дело, мы пришли в детский сад?
Помнишь, как ревела хором группа ребят?
Помнишь, как делили мы игрушки с тобой?
Помнишь, как любили с горки вниз головой?
Припев.	Пять лет пролетели легко, унеслись далеко, их теперь не догнать…
Прощай, детский сад, не скучай!.. А мы, наверно, будем скучать!

Видишь, как на фото все смеемся опять?
Это мы в походе! Было классно играть!
Мамы, папы – с нами, бегать, прыгать не лень! 
Словно дети сами – вот бы так каждый день! 
Припев.	Пять лет пролетели легко, унеслись далеко, их теперь не догнать…
Прощай, детский сад, не скучай!.. А мы, наверно, будем скучать!

Можно вас попросить о помощи перевести на укр. эту песенку?

Помнишь, было дело, - каждый, словно юла!
Что нам с ними делать? Им же группа мала…
Больше нет заботы, отгремела гроза…
Только отчего-то защипало глаза!
Припев.	Пять лет пролетели легко, унеслись далеко, их теперь не догнать…
Прощай, детский сад, не скучай!.. А мы, наверно, будем скучать!

----------


## Elen2

> «Прощай, детский сад!» (И.Осокина) 
> 
> Помнишь, было дело, мы пришли в детский сад?
> Помнишь, как ревела хором группа ребят?
> Помнишь, как делили мы игрушки с тобой?
> Помнишь, как любили с горки вниз головой?
> Припев.	Пять лет пролетели легко, унеслись далеко, их теперь не догнать…
> Прощай, детский сад, не скучай!.. А мы, наверно, будем скучать!
> 
> ...


*Нашла только ноты*
https://yadi.sk/d/5C_bz_R5fXray

песня `Прощай, детский сад` Осокиной! 

`Помнишь, было дело..` 

Совместное пение воспитателей и детей.. 

Вариант фонограммы 1: 

http://yadi.sk/d/8v8Atdew3kAbS 

Вариант фонограммы 2 + ноты: 

http://yadi.sk/d/OBqdcQ253kAdy 

Видео исполнения ( со слезами на глазах../ 

http://mp3sort.biz/t.php?p=1007325#1007325

----------

vetlost (11.09.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*понравилась игра "Чика -рика"*



https://yadi.sk/d/6f9uQmBkfXtau

----------

natali64 (19.08.2017), ry-bka (20.06.2016), Гриценко (03.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра "Дрыц-тыц помагатор"*

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> понравилась игра "Чика -рика"


Спасибо,мне тоже понравилась "Чика-рика" :Ok:

----------


## катя 98

:061: Вот спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! Класс!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## талант

> игра "Чика -рика"


от спасибо! так искала долго такое видео, наскачивала всякую ерунду.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> понравилась игра "Чика -рика"


Ленчик,спасибо супер!



> Игра "Дрыц-тыц помагатор"


Девочки, рекомендую! Я прошлым летом со своими проводила - так так понравилась, что даже в Новогодний утренник вставила...

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуй, Лена! В очередной раз обращаюсь с просьбой Хочу почитать и послушать твою "Сказку о глупом мышонке", но  к сожалению не могу скачать. Не могла бы ты выслать мне прямую ссылку? Заранее спасибо, Наташа.


Наташа, здравствуй, сказки не мои. Скачала  где-то.Нашла у себя 2 варианта.
*"Сказка о глупом мышонке на новый лад"*
музыкальные сказки с элементами экономического воспитания.
`Колосок на новый лад`

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


`Про девочку Калинку, которая овощи с фруктами помирила` (авторская) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gfk9/xhW9vBMba 
`Сказка о глупом мышонке`

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



По просьбе новая ссылка: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

Сказка о глупом мышонке на новый лад (сценарий с муз. приложением) 
ЗАГАДКИ-ОБМАНКИ. 

Кукарекает спросонок 
Милый, добрый ...поросенок петух 

Кто грызет на ветке шишку? 
Ну, конечно, это ... мишка белка 

Кто взлетит с цветка вот-вот? 
Разноцветный ... бегемот бабочка 

Кто с утра в хлеву мычит? 
Я так думаю, что ... кит корова 

Кружевную паутину 
Сплел искусно ... Буратино паук 

В курятнике большая драка! 
Кто зачинщики? Два ... рака петуха 

Очень медленно и тихо 
По листу ползет ... зайчиха улитка 

Стучу – голова болит, 
А не стучу – голодный. 
(Дятел) 

Идет, а ног нет, 
Лежит, а постели нет, 
Легкий, а крыши ломит. 
(Снег) 

Какая одежда без рукавов? 
(Одеяло) 

Кверху дном – полная, 
Книзу дном – пустая. 
(Шапка) 

Когда видишь, то не видишь, 
А когда не видишь, то ее видишь. 
(Темнота) 

К реке идут – поют, 
Назад идут – плачут. 
(Ведра) 

Все ест – не наедается, 
А попьет – умирает. 
(Огонь) 

У матери тысяча сыновей, 
Каждому она мисочку дала, 
А себе не взяла. 
(Желуди) 

Кого бьют по голове, 
Чтобы ровно шел? 
(Гвоздь) 

Хвост веером, на голове корона 
Нет краше птицы, чем..... ВОРОНА!!! (павлин) 

Кто любит по ветвям носиться? 
Конечно рыжая..... ЛИСИЦА (белочка на самом деле!) 

Над лесом солнца луч потух 
Крадется царь зверей..... ПЕТУХ!!! (лев,конечно же) 

В грязной лужице своей 
Громко квакал ..... ВОРОБЕЙ..или СОЛОВЕЙ кричат...(на самом деле лягушонок).... 

В чаще голову задрав 
Воет с голоду... УДАВ.... (волк) 

Дочерей и сыновей 
Учит хрюкать......СОЛОВЕЙ ВОРОБЕЙ... (хрюшка, поросенок) 
Он пиявок добывал, 
Карабасу продавал, 
Весь пропах болотной тиной, 
Его звали... (Буратино — Дуремар). 

Бедных кукол бьет и мучит, 
Ищет он волшебный ключик. 
У него ужасный вид, 
Это доктор... (Айболит — Карабас). 

В Простоквашино он жил 
И с Матроскиным дружил. 
Простоват он был немножко, 
Звали песика... (Тотошка — Шарик). 

Много дней он был в пути, 
Чтоб жену свою найти, 
А помог ему клубок, 
Его звали... (Колобок — Иван-Царевич). 

Он гулял по лесу смело, 
Но лиса героя съела. 
На прощанье спел бедняжка. 
Его звали... (Чебурашка — Колобок). 

Все узнает, подглядит, 
Всем мешает и вредит. 
Ей лишь крыска дорога, 
А зовут ее... (Яга — Шапокляк). 

В чаще, голову задрав, 
Воет с голоду ... жираф. (Волк) 

Кто в малине знает толк? 
Косолапый, бурый ... волк. (Медведь) 

Дочерей и сыновей 
Учит хрюкать ... муравей. (Свинья) 

В теплой лужице своей 
Громко квакал ... Бармалей. (Лягушонок) 

С пальмы вниз, на пальму снова 
Ловко прыгает ... корова. (Обезьяна) 

Для всех вас маленькая физкультминутка. Просим всех встать и точно следовать моим движениям , подбадривая себя хоровым возгласом `Мы тоже можем так!`. 

Чтоб стать похожим на орла и напугать собак, 
Петух расправил два крыла… 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Взмахи руками.) 
Смотри, скорей, который час. Тик-так, тик-так, тик-так! 
Налево - раз, направо - раз… 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Подъемы руки с часами к глазам) 
Пастух в лесу трубит рожок - пугается русак. 
Сейчас он делает прыжок… 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Прыжки.) 
Идет медведь, шумит в кустах, спускается в овраг. 
На двух руках, на двух ногах… 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Переваливание с ноги на ногу.) 
Иван Кузьмич сказал: `Пора!` - И снял с гвоздя пиджак. 
`Я уезжаю со двора…` 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Перекинули пиджак на правое плечо) 
Иван Кузьмич принес хомут и `Ласточку` запряг, 
И вожжи взял, и новый кнут… 
Все. Мы тоже можем так! (Ударили кнутом по земле) 
Сначала рысью, а потом помчался кое-как. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Игра `Мышиное братство` 
В какой сказке, мультфильме встречаются... 
- Самая гостеприимная мышь? (`Теремок`) 
- Самая сильная Мышь? (`Репка`) 
- Самая практичная мышь? (`Дюймовочка`) 
- Самая головастая мышь? (`Щелкунчик`) 
- Самая неуклюжая мышь? (`Курочка Ряба`) 
- Самые проказливые мыши? (`Кот леопольд и мыши`) 
- Самая смешная мышь? (`Том и Джерри`) 
- Самая заботливая мама- мышь? (`сказка о глупом мышонке`) 
- Самые резвые мышки? (`Золушка`) 
- Самая американская мышь? (`Микки-Маус) 

Игра `Будь внимателен!` 
В норке темной живет и вокруг грызет все...(Мышь) 

Обитетель острых крыш зовется просто - это...(кот) 

Возмущается народ: писк издает ночами...(Мышь) 

Коль в доме лад и тишь, калачиком свернется...(Кот) 

С едою нет совсем забот, Виновник дырок в сыре...(Мышь) 

Ты с клубком зачем шалишь, наш любимчик серый ....(Кот) 

то не суслик, не енот. 
В подполе живет кто?...(Мышь) 

Играем в сказку 
Приготовьте заранее листья ватмана, карандаши и ластики. Пусть каждый гость нарисует себе маску, конечно при помощи взрослых. Кто-то захочет быть собачкой, кто-то телепузиком или пикачупом. Каждый ребенок это решит сам, а когда работа будет закончена и маска готова, можно устроить конкурс `Угадай, кто я`. 

Шоколадные истории 
Помните маленькие шоколадки, на фантиках которых нарисованы эпизоды русских сказок? Купите несколько таких сладостей с разными рисунками, пусть каждый ребенок выберет себе шоколадку и по рисунку угадает, что это за сказка, а если сможет, то и расскажет сюжет. За правильный ответ можно ребенка вознаградить, подарив ему какой-нибудь сувенир - коробку карандашей, красивый ластик. 

Найди меня 
Взрослые заранее в комнате прячут разные сувениры-безделушки. Задают гостям загадку, тот, кто правильно ответил, может приступать к поиску приза под наводящее `тепло` или `холодно`.

----------

lenik (10.10.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, посмотрела по количеству  спасибок  и  комментариям скольких людей заинтересовал материал.Решила выставить в "Помогалочку"
*



> Девочки, кто теоретики у нас??? Ищу очень нужен учебник Островского 1 часть по сольфеджио! Везде находила 2 часть а нужна 1-я....ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , ПОМОГИТЕЕЕ!!!! Куплю!!!


Островского не вижу,зато увидела такое:

Хоровое сольфеджио (начальные классы) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AqiYDdzi7-8

Хоровое сольфеджио в детском саду (видеоклип) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AqiYDdzi7-8

Осколова Е.Л. Сольфеджио 1 часть Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/87fdf836...%201%D1%87.rar

[U]Посмотри первую ссылочку там есть Островский

Очень много учебников,пособий по сольфеджио 
http://yadi.sk/d/C5mYXs59WjMPo 

http://yadi.sk/d/A3ESehJ6WhfmF
ПРОГРАММА ПО СОЛЬФЕДЖИО (2012г., украинский язык) http://yadi.sk/i/HWoggVxqbbwb7

Пособие `Веселые нотки` (развивающие задания для детей 5-7 лет) 
http://yadi.sk/i/d7W88lTVbWurJ 

Музыкальные игры (Огороднова-Духанина) 
http://yadi.sk/i/R3os_OFmbWv9x 

Музыкальный букварь. Ирина Кошмина 
http://yadi.sk/i/gFNU2satbWvEs 

Здесь собраны фильмы - презентации `Сольфеджио для малышей` (все скачано с интернета) 
http://yadi.sk/d/4xJOYH3VbWvLT
Дарья Романец - Нотная грамота http://444.mp3sort.biz/t.php?p=1143316#1143316 

ПУТИШЕСТВИЕ В СТРАНУ МУЗЫКИ (раскраска) http://yadi.sk/d/V47WsiP5bPzkY 

Г. Ф. Калинина - Музыкальные прописи 
http://yadi.sk/d/-ErtNTkBbQ23i 

Раннее музыкальное развитие ребенка (песенки-попевки (плюс, минус, сольфеджирование) + упражнения для развития слуха) http://yadi.sk/d/OT3bIOOMbQ2ma
Макеева Л.В. Сольфеджио. Книга-тетрадь для детей (первый год обучения). 

http://yadi.sk/d/J76WsfQoazB6F
Струве `Хоровое сольфеджио` 1 часть для дошкольного и школьного возраста с музыкальными произведениями 
http://files.mail.ru/697AAB94197D454CB7545437B2AFD69E
Открытый урок « Развитие ритмического и мелодического слуха на уроке сольфеджио в первом классе с применением инновационных форм работы ». 
АВТОР: Шумакова Вера Вячеславовна 

Разработка урока по сольфеджио в 1 классе фортепианного отделения. Урок проведен в игровой форме, использованы песенки про ритм, остинато, метроном. 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/34416387 

Непоседы - открытый урок по Сольфеджио ( видеоклип ) 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gLNqvKnyzsk

Сольфеджио для детей `Киса` - http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/32894479 
Большое спасибо автору Марине Толмачевой. Дети в восторге!

Пособие по Сольфеджио для начинающих. 
Татьяна Боровик. `Звуки, ритмы и слова`. 
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/25944079

Посмотрите `ХОРОВОЕ СОЛЬФЕДЖИО` Г. СТРУВЕ, очень полезный материал! 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23927227 

Нотное приложение к ` ХОРОВОМУ СОЛЬФЕДЖИО` 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23927389 

И этот материал: 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23927614 

Волкова Т.С. 

Начало двухголосного пения в школьном хоре 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23927664 
========================
Т.А.Боровик 

ИЗУЧЕНИЕ ИНТЕРВАЛОВ НА УРОКАХ СОЛЬФЕДЖИО 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23792460 



=========================
Интересный материал педагога-практика по сольфеджио для подготовительных групп и первых классов. 

ЦЕЙТЛИН Б.Л. 

ПО СТУПЕНЬКАМ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ЗНАНИЙ 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23496682 
=======================
ТАТЬЯНА БОРОВИК 

ЗВУКИ, РИТМЫ И СЛОВА 

Замечательная `книжка-развивалочка` 

Ритмические упражнения, игры, нотное приложение и практические советы позволяют использовать данный материал как в ДОУ, так и в ДМШ на уроках сольфеджио 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/23487723 


----------------------------
еще одну очень старую, но очень хорошую книгу. Ветлугина 'Музыкальный букварь' http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/19016582 
И еще хорошая книжечка со стишками про ноты, нотный стан, скрипичный ключ и т.п.: 
Н. Кончаловская 'Нотная азбука' http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/19016680
=============================
Детская аудиокнига 

Автор: С. Железнов 

Название: Гав, гав, мяу. Песенки для развития речи и абсолютного слуха. 

Год: 2005 
Формат: MP3 
Размер: 71,82 МБ 

ГАВ, ГАВ, МЯУ: http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/18938831 
Песенки записаны в трех варианта=================================
х (для прослушиания, сольфеджио, караоке).

----------

karap8 (21.11.2017), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

ЛЕНЧИК,СПАСИБО! ЧУДЕСНІЙ МАТЕРИА! ЖАЛКО,ЧТО В ОСНОВНОМ, НА РУССКОМ... Я КОЕ-ЧТО ДЛЯ СВОИХ ПРИСПОСАБЛИВАЛА, НО ВОТ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ- ВРЕМЕНИ КАТАСТРОФИЧЕСКИ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ...

----------


## Elen2

> ЛЕНЧИК,СПАСИБО! ЧУДЕСНІЙ МАТЕРИА! ЖАЛКО,ЧТО В ОСНОВНОМ, НА РУССКОМ... Я КОЕ-ЧТО ДЛЯ СВОИХ ПРИСПОСАБЛИВАЛА, НО ВОТ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ- ВРЕМЕНИ КАТАСТРОФИЧЕСКИ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ...


Оксаночка,тоже самое. Если и беру в работу детское сольфеджио ,то только видео.Редко времени хватает на что-то другое. Вечно что-то учим-учим.

----------


## Ketvik

*Елена - прекрасная,  С  ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!* 
[img]http://*********net/6684700.gif[/img]

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Елена, поздравляю с праздником Светлой Пасхой!*

----------


## лида-1410

Леночка, с праздником, Светлой Пасхой!

----------


## Elen2

> Елена - прекрасная, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!





> Елена, поздравляю с праздником Светлой Пасхой!





> Леночка, с праздником, Светлой Пасхой!


*Девочки.большое спасибо за поздравления.Взаимно.*
[img]http://*********net/6714452.gif[/img]

----------


## Elen2

> Ой какая красота!!!! Спасибо, Леночка!!!


Мы на последний звонок с Дашей сделали подарок для ее учительницы Ирины Ивановны.А сейчас у Дашиной учительницы по танцам юбилей 30 лет. Вот сижу и что-то меня на картину с вытынанкой все больше тянет.
То что я выставила ,на мой взгляд лучшие,еще понравилась пара танцующая,короче буду думать.Лиля Олеговна у нас - красавица.
[img]http://*********ru/7129137m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7113777m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7115825m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Elen2

Удивительно,но оказывается не все видели *Бумажный оркестр*.Выставляю. Музыку со вступлением смиксовала Наташенька-Сентябринка.
Мы (я и мои воспитанники) показали на Отчетном концерте в Доме культуре. Минимум подготовки(2 занятия), детям нравится, во время номера стояла гробовая тишина и потом море аппладисментов получили.Дети довольны и я ,естественно.Спасибо автору.Видео и музыка в папке.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.12.2015), Black Princess (13.05.2021), dzvinochok (26.07.2017), katerina33 (19.03.2019), nastiabar (31.07.2017), Natalia08 (14.03.2016), ry-bka (26.05.2017), Tatti (11.04.2017), ttanya (22.01.2017), viculy (20.09.2019), Дзюбкина (26.01.2016), Наташа5374 (07.07.2017), Оперетта (20.08.2017), пиракоша (23.05.2017), Пономарёва Александра (02.09.2017), света73 (10.06.2019), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Татиана 65 (18.05.2017)

----------


## E-lena

> Бумажный оркестр.


Как здорово! Просто СУПЕР!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,мы все давно знаем про маски из поролона,но не все решаются их делать. Мы с детским театром будем ставить сказку "Пан Коцкий" .Костюмы есть,а вот с масками проблема....Нашла мастер классы,все очень просто,понятно.


http://stavsneg.ru/category/maski-iz-porolona/

----------

ry-bka (26.05.2017), tvelen (06.10.2016), мира (01.11.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Ух ты, здорово! Нужно попробовать сделать такие шапочки. Спасибо за оркестр, на следующий год обязательно сделаю, в этом уже не получилось.

----------


## elen82

> Нашла мастер классы,все очень просто,понятно.


Ленусенька, какая же ты большущая умница, маски просто прелесть!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Katrina Kim

> Удивительно,но оказывается не все видели *Бумажный оркестр*.Выставляю. Музыку со вступлением смиксовала Наташенька-Сентябринка.
> Мы (я и мои воспитанники) показали на Отчетном концерте в Доме культуре. Минимум подготовки(2 занятия), детям нравится, во время номера стояла гробовая тишина и потом море аппладисментов получили.Дети довольны и я ,естественно.Спасибо автору.Видео и музыка в папке.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Хочу-хочу-хочу посмотреть! Название ну ооочень заинтриговало, даже не представляю, ЧТО это может быть!!! Сезам, откройся))))

Посмотрела, ловлю челюсть на полу - это же надо такое придумать! Восхищена фантазией и изобретательностью авторов! Просто, эффектно, музыкально, необычно - в общем, восторг!
Ну и тут же вопрос: а что за бумага? Плотная или обычная цветная? И не очень разглядела - они кулачками по ней бьют и как-то комбинируют удары?

----------


## опал1

Леночка, спасибо за маски! Теперь пробовать надо :-) И оркестр замечательный!!! Мы уже испробовали. Показывала совместно с логопедом НОД на городском семинаре, ребята старшей группы справились. Получилось легко и непринуждённо (в нашем маленьком северном городке такого ещё не видели), даже аплодисменты заслужили. Спасибо, идея - супер!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Игры на летний праздник* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), kuzia5252 (09.06.2019), laratet (14.06.2016), Liilit (01.04.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), nastiabar (31.07.2017), senchyaok (29.05.2018), strelka_64 (22.07.2017), verazalit (23.06.2019), велюни (17.05.2017), Ладога (18.05.2017), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Наташа5374 (07.07.2017), Стеша (13.06.2018), Черёмушка (04.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> а что за бумага? Плотная или обычная цветная?


Обычная цветная бумага для печати А-4. Как хотели  так и били,звук достаточно громкий ,у меня зал 500кв2,всем было слышно.




> классные маски какие.спасибо за идею !!!!





> маски просто прелесть





> Нужно попробовать сделать такие шапочки.


У нас поролон подорожал,но все равно нужно делать.

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Игры на летний праздник


Леночка, спасибо за игры, танцы, всё очень пригодится!

----------


## Цветик

*ЛЕНОЧЕК! В репутацию не пробиться!!! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!*

----------


## окси 777

> Девочки,мы все давно знаем про маски из поролона,но не все решаются их делать. Мы с детским театром будем ставить сказку "Пан Коцкий" .Костюмы есть,а вот с масками проблема....Нашла мастер классы,все очень просто,понятно.http://stavsneg.ru/category/maski-iz-porolona/


Лена, я давно вынашиваю эту идею, даже поролон купила, но так и не начала творить. Вычитала в одной книге что поролон должен быть 2 см, а когда стала просматривать мастер класс, то там озвучили, что поролон нужен 1-15 см, а 2 см не подходит. Так и лежит у меня этот поролон до вдохновения.

Лена и за игры огромное спасибо, жаль что не все можно скачать. mp.3 форум не пускает, пишет что там вирусы.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка большое спасибо!!





> Леночка, спасибо за игры, танцы, всё очень пригодится!





> Лена,спасибо большое за подборку летних игр!





> Огромное спасибо!!!!!





> Цікавий Бумажний оркестр. Не зустрічала такого. Дуже, дуже Вам дякую.





> ЛЕНОЧЕК! В репутацию не пробиться!!! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!





> даже поролон купила, но так и не начала творить.





> Лена и за игры огромное спасибо, жаль что не все можно скачать. mp.3 форум не пускает, пишет что там вирусы





> Давно мечтаю! Леночка, спасибо за ссылку!


Девочки,  всегда рада  быть вам полезной.

----------


## ELinel

какие классные маски! Спасибо Леночка! :Ok:

----------


## Валя Муза

Лєночка, дякую за сценарії! За оркестр - окремо! Я обожнюю такі цікавинки!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7165155.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Леночка, ничего себе подарочек!!!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное  :Tender:   :flower:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Игры на летний праздник


Ленусь,спасибо огромное!!!!!!! Так вовремя!

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за развлечения с шарами.


*Нашла у себя пару -игро-танцев с шарами , выставила здесь*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5031279

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, добрый день!
> Решил поднять тебе настроение,- летний дождь:


Спасибо,не слышала песню "Летний дождь".Отличная. :Ok: Смотрю на невесту,ей весело,а у меня эта песня вызвала совсем другие чувста...В любом случае,песня мне понравилась и исполнительница замечательно поет.

----------


## mishel61

Лена с днем рождения Дашеньки!

Пусть твоя принцесса будет самой счастливой на свете!
Не знать ни горестей — преград,
Забот, беды, ненастья.
Пусть внучка дарит, вся в цветах,
Тепло и много счастья.

это внучке:

----------


## Elen2

> у кого в заначке есть мастер-класс , как плести детские лапти"


Ларочка, я сделала по-простому. Взяла чешки,наплела косичек из желтого трикотажа и по кругу пришила.Получилось супер.
И вот хороший совет ,из веревки,а потом покрасить.Только лучше пришить,чем наклеять.
http://zabavyotnatali.ru/kak-sdelat-lapti/
Это  из газетных трубочек
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/pawy/post264707783/
Тряпичные лапти своими руками. Мастер-класс
http://ped-kopilka.ru/detskoe-tvorch...ster-klas.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, не могла пройти мимо,скопировала.Не все на сорт заходят.
*Летние развлечения без подготовки!!!*  *автор -Люсенька*
`День дружбы` http://yadi.sk/d/_prU5wZWhwBCQ 
` 
*Нескучная газета или путешествие в газетное царство`* http://yadi.sk/d/R1b4L6clhvXox 
Сценарий обновленный с Газетной царицей. 
Условие праздника-все участники,включая воспитателей и родителей одеты в наряды из газеты.

*Автор -Куки* .
*`Летний Лототрон`* Минимум подготовки. 
http://yadi.sk/d/-yTTV5lchzs7J

 Автор -Люсенька .
*Летнее развлечение на улице `Мама, папа, я -дружная семья!!!* 

http://yadi.sk/d/EJVc5i7Ki3WLF

----------

mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), senchyaok (29.05.2018), strelka_64 (22.07.2017), Гриценко (03.05.2017), Гумочка (16.05.2021), Ладога (27.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2, Леночка, спасибо тебе огромное, я на сорт не захожу, для меня это очень актуально!





> Леночка, огромное спасибо! Замечательно, что поделилась!





> Так же утащил в норку.





> Вот так подарок!!! Леночка, спасибо огромное!!!





> Леночка,кидаю себе в копилочку,интересные есть вещи.Спасибо


Девочки и мальчики,на здоровье, пользуйтесь.спасибо авторам программ :Куки и Люсеньке.

----------


## Сентябринка

*Леночка, и от меня - спасибо за сценарии - меня тоже не пускают на сорт!*

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравилась песенка "Листя -парашюты" .для тех ,кто не бывает на сорте
*Листья - парашюты. Слова и муз. Н.Тананко.*
http://yadi.sk/d/1qlpI7Iii4a8j (-) 
http://yadi.sk/d/pNKVfgW_i4a9C (+)
*Ноты песни `Листья - парашюты` Н.Тананко* 
http://yadi.sk/i/9OECCyNti5kAU

Песня `Ласковая осень` 
Автор музыки-Анна Олейникова, автор текста-Лариса Ратич, аранжировщик-Сергей Бойченко. 
Исполнитель - Ирина Мураха 

(В папке плюс, минус, текст) 
http://yadi.sk/d/XMEc2SQPhokSB


Предлагаю вашему вниманию *песню Михаила Лазарева по сказке `Репка`*. 



http://yadi.sk/d/e6MMzap6i9TWw `Репка` Михаил Лазарев

----------

larisakoly (16.09.2019), mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Для тех ,кто не бывает на сорте. 
*Кукольные театры.*
http://yadi.sk/d/rarjtUfxi2tCo `Репка` 27 минут  http://yadi.sk/i/Sr1RQfkfiFi42 `Репка` сценарий. 
Озвученный кукольный `Кошкин дом` на 30 минут. Чистая классика.
http://yadi.sk/d/-o1fa3Bnh3Yxa      Любимый спектакль `Гусенок` 
http://yadi.sk/d/5WAZ6Gur98UwD `Гусенок` 
http://yadi.sk/d/8ejWmlk998V52 Сценарий
`Пожер в лесу` (автор неизвестен) - http://yadi.sk/d/n1hRt5HNhv7wF https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c6dfcfd...азка).mp3 - Пожар в лесу   Кукольник для деток 1-4г `Снегурочка и медведь` http://yadi.sk/d/vKQseGzCdPBMb 
Кукольник для детей 4-7 лет `Сказка современная :))` http://yadi.sk/d/oLUGwYB_dPBMd 

Выше выложено видео  спектакля по ЗОЖ. Вот ссылка на аудио формат http://yadi.sk/d/QqAMoUWEdPBqZ
Дублирую сказку `Кот, Петух и Лиса` (с бонусом - зарядкой). Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/d65235b0...0%BA%D0%B0.mp3        Озвученный кукольный спектакль `Белкин День рождения` 
http://yadi.sk/d/3nnWEU1LiFWkJ 
Озвучка и текст. 
И еще один кукольный спектакль озвученный `ИСТОРИЯ КОЛОБКА` 
http://yadi.sk/d/ClfBmza2iFWkN 
озвучка и текст     Озвученный кукольный спектакль `Крошечка-Хаврошечка`. 

http://yadi.sk/d/zi7qeq_0hZR42

----------

lenok66 (19.09.2019), senchyaok (29.05.2018), tvelen (06.10.2016), zwetlana (21.08.2017), Лидушка (06.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Выше выложено видео  спектакля по ЗОЖ. Вот ссылка на аудио формат http://yadi.sk/d/QqAMoUWEdPBqZ
Дублирую сказку `Кот, Петух и Лиса`  (с бонусом - зарядкой). Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/d65235b0...0%BA%D0%B0.mp3        Озвученный кукольный спектакль `Белкин День рождения` 
http://yadi.sk/d/3nnWEU1LiFWkJ 
Озвучка и текст. 
И еще один кукольный спектакль озвученный `ИСТОРИЯ КОЛОБКА` 
http://yadi.sk/d/ClfBmza2iFWkN 
озвучка и текст     Озвученный кукольный спектакль `Крошечка-Хаврошечка`. 

http://yadi.sk/d/zi7qeq_0hZR42

----------


## Elen2

`Снегурочка и медведь` http://yadi.sk/d/vKQseGzCdPBMb 
Кукольник для детей 4-7 лет `Сказка современная :))` http://yadi.sk/d/oLUGwYB_dPBMd

----------


## Elen2

Понравилаь песня на школьный выпускной
Надежда Тананко ‒ Что же значит для нас учитель 

Плюс: http://yadi.sk/d/9OrOUwViiAabe 
Минус: http://yadi.sk/d/4TWxXFjKiAaeX 
Текст: http://yadi.sk/i/oZjg75x6iAaha 

Что же значит для нас учитель? 
Может, нам не понятно пока. 
Вы с ответом, друзья, не спешите, 
Все увидите издалека. 
Вот закончим учиться когда-то, 
С головой в море жизни нырнем. 
На этот вопрос незаметно, ребята, 
Ответит нам жизнь потом...

----------

mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), SvetaH (18.09.2019), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Анатолий Салогуб- Я Українець (комплект) 

Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/HE3U/QZxi9Qu2w

----------


## Elen2

*Алена Стихарева ` До свидания ,школа `*  (аж мурашки по коже)

Плюс http://yadi.sk/d/qHvbrqYPhpnq3 

Минус http://yadi.sk/d/6ZraBVKAhpnpN 

Текст http://yadi.sk/i/Zj5pd6inhpnpa

----------

mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), tvelen (06.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## myzic

Леночка, огромное спасибо за озвученные сказки, так необходимые в работе!

----------


## окси 777

Лена, спасибо огромное за сказки. Последнее время люблю кукольники , да и воспитатели бонусы зарабатывают играя.

----------


## ivano

Леночка,спасибо большое за кукольные спектакли!!!!
Они очень облегчают работу,спасибо!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Сентябринка

Леночка, спасибо за ссылочки на кукольные спектакли, всегда могут  выручить на развлечении. *СПАСИБО!!!!!!!*

----------


## маина ивановна

> Кукольные театры.


Чудові казки, жаль що на рос .мові. нам не дозволяють. Спасибі вам за ваш труд.

----------


## E-lena

> Чудові казки, жаль що на рос .мові. нам не дозволяють.


І я дякую!!! Пожежу можна перекласти і озвучувати самим. А от від сучасної про бабу Ягу і новорічні подарунки - взяла! Шедевр! Люблю таке!  Сподіваюсь, дітки зрозуміють. Наші хмельничани майже не спілкуються українською.

----------


## E-lena

> Листья - парашюты. Слова и муз. Н.Тананко.


 А я сделала перевод. Заходите!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...27#post5053827

----------

Elen2 (16.09.2019)

----------


## Ketvik

*Леночка, поздравляю с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, а всё остальное приложиться само сабой!!!! И ВЕЗЕНИЯ ПО ЖИЗНИ!!!!!* *Оставайся такой какая ты есть - ты всегда всем только помогаешь! Название твоей  творческой мастерской-это оправдывает!!!!!!!!!!*
[img]http://*********net/7121700.gif[/img]

----------


## mishel61

[img]http://gs107.******info/50c79c78ab3d0a2bd2c2f5862f2544e9.png[/img] 
_(признаюсь честно слямзил строки, но очень понравились)_
 А ведь музыка не прозвучала, _люблю орган_, для тебя:


и еще



в эту музыку влюблен, от меня подарок:




Леночка, с днем рождения тебя!

----------


## вистушка

Спасибо Леночка!!! Ты такая молодец!!!

Леночка большое спасибо за оркестр, ты супер!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,попала на сайт  ,где  много сценариев  разных по формам и жанрам  "День знаний" * 
http://ped-kopilka.ru/vospitateljam/...u-scenari.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки и мальчики,небольшая * подборка сценариев  для дошкольников из инета по Дню города*
*В архиве,кроме сценариев  и песни о разных городах
2 песни о городах*
https://yadi.sk/d/CG25nhU3qtq66
https://yadi.sk/d/Kr2jv2Knqtq7h



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (11.04.2016), lenok66 (19.09.2019)

----------


## mishel61

> небольшая подборка сценариев из инета по Дню города


Лена, большущее спасибо за подборку сценариев!
[img]http://*********su/6045011.jpg[/img]

----------


## Elen2

> какую финальную песню можно взять на День пожилого человека.


Маинька,когда-то я написала подтекстовку,может быть подойдет.Прозвучала очень душевно.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Irina_Irina (21.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Ну очень мне нравятся программы,которые выставляет  автор под ником Театрал*. 

Знаю,что не все бывают на сорте,посмотрите.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (01.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Еще осенние игровые программы от ник  Театрал*
Увидела, *эти сценарии подготовлены Творческой группой город Волжский*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Маинька

> Маинька,когда-то я написала подтекстовку,


Елена, вы  просто волшебница, палочка- выручалочка.
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## spart_anka.

Почастіше потрібно сюди заглядати. Багато цікавенького мабуть знайдеться))))

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, пожалуйста, скиньте минус или хотя бы нотки этой Песенки-распевки
> "Доброе утро" (сл.О Арсеневской) 
> 1. Доброе утро! разводят руки в стороны и 
> Улыбнись скорее! слегка кланяются друг другу 
> И сегодня весь день "пружинка" 
> Будет веселее. поднимают ручки вверх 
> 2. Мы погладим лобик, выполняют движения по тексту 
> Носик 
> И щечки. 
> ...


http://yadi.sk/d/L6JBJCA14DKVJ ` Доброе утро` ноты 

http://yadi.sk/d/60qkU3Ms9ySNg `Доброе утро` ( минус)

----------

marina111 (22.06.2017), marine86mm (15.01.2017), mpal74 (29.06.2020), mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), oksi7771 (22.01.2016), strelka_64 (22.07.2017), tvelen (06.10.2016), zwetlana (21.08.2017), аLisa (07.01.2016), Женива (20.01.2016), Ладога (28.06.2016), Лёка61 (03.10.2016), нутя (04.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> музыкальный материал по яселькам, песенки, попевочки (про мяч, собачку, кошечку, белочку, лисичку, зайчиков, рыбок, осень, капельки, листочки, курочку, цыпляток, петушка, зимушку, снежок, и т.д. и пр. во общем всё по календарю и программе))))))) поделитесь пожалуйст




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

livni (25.10.2016), mochalova19 (28.07.2016), Галин04ка (16.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (12.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

продолжение для малышей


================================
У Анны Ярановой есть чудесные песенки для малышей от года до шести лет. 

Здесь в архиве эта книжица, а также диск с песенками Анны Ярановой в мп3. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



=========================================[/HIDE-REPLY]

----------

linker_59 (21.09.2019), strelka_64 (22.07.2017), vetlost (05.02.2020), Галин04ка (16.11.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Наталия Харченко (30.09.2019), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022)

----------


## ivano

Ох,сколько суперовского материала у Леночки-спасибо !!!!!
 :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :061:  :061:  :061:  :071:

----------


## Рыбка

Леночка, замечательная у тебя "помогалочка"! А какая Помогалочка ты сама?!  :Tender: Ты даже и представить не можешь! Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## СЛАВУНЧИК 76

> Девочки, не могла пройти мимо,скопировала.Не все на сорт заходят.
> *Летние развлечения без подготовки!!!*  *автор -Люсенька*
> `День дружбы` http://yadi.sk/d/_prU5wZWhwBCQ 
> ` 
> *Нескучная газета или путешествие в газетное царство`* http://yadi.sk/d/R1b4L6clhvXox 
> Сценарий обновленный с Газетной царицей. 
> Условие праздника-все участники,включая воспитателей и родителей одеты в наряды из газеты.
> 
> *Автор -Куки* .
> ...


ЕЛЕНА! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ТАКОЙ БЕСЦЕННЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ! ЛЕТО ЕЩЁ НЕ ЗАКОНЧИЛОСЬ, А МНЕ ТАК И ХОЧЕТСЯ ПРОВЕСТИ С РЕБЯТАМИ РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЕ "ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ В ГАЗЕТНОЕ ЦАРСТВО"!!!

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019), tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## СЛАВУНЧИК 76

> Девочки и мальчики,небольшая * подборка сценариев из инета по Дню города*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


ЕЛЕНА! ЧУДЕСНАЯ ПОДБОРКА СЦЕНАРИЕВ КО "ДНЮ ГОРОДА!" СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019), Ригина (12.11.2016)

----------


## SNAR

> для малышей


Вау!!! Богатство! И самое главное все в одном месте, у Леночки! Низкий поклон Хозяюшке за изобилие интересного материала и щедрость! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Лена! Как из рога изобилия!
Я еще день города не осилил, - а тут вновь такая масса интересного материала.
Леночка спасибо!
[img]http://*********net/7185928.jpg[/img]

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## marina111

> http://yadi.sk/d/L6JBJCA14DKVJ ` Доброе утро` ноты 
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/60qkU3Ms9ySNg `Доброе утро` ( минус)


Спасибо огромное за распевку, давно искала. Девочки поделитесь пожалуйста еще распевками для 2мл., средней старшей групп по здоровьюсбережению пишу проект на год.Буду очень благодарна.

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## moderm

Елена Владимировна! Спасибо Вам за Вашу ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ, за Ваше творчество, которым Вы делитесь с нами, за Ваш труд.  :Ok:  (жаль никак не могу научиться вставлять картинку)

У меня просьба перевести на русский язык песню про буквы на мотив песни "33 коровы". Слова нашла в интернете. Может быть еще кому - то пригодится. Пожалуйста!

Минус песни "33 коровы"  https://yadi.sk/d/FDY_1OU9ifTzo

Дім, де букви проживають,
здавна азбукою звуть,
поодинці там гуляють,
потім у складах живуть...
---------------------------------------------
Як почнеш слова читати,
розпочнуться вмить дива,
все зумієш прочитати,
що читають мама з татом.
Все відкриють вам слова!
------------Приспів:-------------------------
33 подружки, букви-говорушки,
33 подружки вивчили вже ми,
Вміємо читати, грамотно писати,
вчили ми Букварик залюбки!
---------------------------------------------
Все зумієш прочитати:
назви вулиць та казки,
навіть дідову газету,
вірші та товсті книжки.
---------------------------------------------
Тож ні маму, ані тата,
ні сестру ти не благай,
вчись відмінно і завзято!
Щоби знать всього багато -
просто сядь та прочитай!

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо Вам за Вашу ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ, за Ваше творчество, которым Вы делитесь с нами, за Ваш труд. (жаль никак не могу научиться вставлять картинку)





> ЕЛЕНА! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ТАКОЙ БЕСЦЕННЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ! ЛЕТО ЕЩЁ НЕ ЗАКОНЧИЛОСЬ, А МНЕ ТАК И ХОЧЕТСЯ ПРОВЕСТИ С РЕБЯТАМИ РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЕ "ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ В ГАЗЕТНОЕ ЦАРСТВО"!!!





> ЕЛЕНА! ЧУДЕСНАЯ ПОДБОРКА СЦЕНАРИЕВ КО "ДНЮ ГОРОДА!" СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!





> Вау!!! Богатство! И самое главное все в одном месте, у Леночки! Низкий поклон Хозяюшке за изобилие интересного материала и щедрость! СПАСИБО!!!





> Леночка, спасибо за материал. Обязательно найдем новенькое для себя.





> Я еще день города не осилил, - а тут вновь такая масса интересного материала.
> Леночка спасибо!





> Спасибо огромное Елена !!! Творческих Вам успехов !!!





> Леночка-Помогалочка, спасибо!





> Лена, огромное спасибо!





> Спасибо огромное за распевку, давно искала





> Лена, спасибо за предоставленный материал.





> Леночка, бесценный материал, ваши помогалочки очень выручают!





> Огромное спасибо за Ваш бесценный труд!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Уважаемая Еленочка! Огромное СПАСИБО за помощь, прекраснейший материал!!!

----------


## Elen2

> У меня просьба перевести на русский язык песню про буквы на мотив песни "33 коровы". Слова нашла в интернете. Может быть еще кому - то пригодится. Пожалуйста!


* Получился такой вариант. Пыталась сначала  переводить по тексту,но кроме 2-х строчек не получилось.*
*33 подружки.* 
(на День Знаний)
 Автор русского текста : Кислицина Е.В.
 Одесская обл.,г. Теплодар



Дом ,где буквы проживают,
Люди «Азбукой»  зовут.
Друг за дружкой там гуляют
В предложениях  живут .
......................................
......................................
Пр-в:
33 подружки, буквы –говорушки,
33 подружки – целая  семья.
Научимся писать мы, научимся читать мы,
И  Букварик  выучим ,друзья.

Русский текст 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Саби

Леночка, феюшка! Благодарю небеса за то, что послал мне тебя с твоей ПОМОГАЛОЧКОЙ!!!!!!!!!! Здоровья тебе! Спокойствия в душе. И ВЕСЕЛОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО Вам за Вашу  ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ, за  бесценный материал!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Получился такой вариант. Пыталась сначала переводить по тексту,но кроме 2-х строчек не получилось.


Лена, хороший перевод получился, молодец! :Ok: 




> Научимся писать мы, научимся читать мы,
> И Букварик выучим ,друзья.


Леночка, можно внесу своё предложение? :Blush2: 

На мой взгляд, лучше так:

*Мы читать все будем, мы писать все будем,
И Букварик выучим, друзья.*

Дело в том, что там первый слог ударный и протяжный, и по количеству слогов тоже не совпадало с оригиналом. А так поётся нормально. :Yes4: 
Если согласишься с таким вариантом, могу отредактировать твой пост и внести изменение. :Smile3: 




> Людмила Владимировна!


Только... Елена Владимировна, а не Людмила... :Meeting:

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за перевод песни "33 подружки", за оперативность и чудесное оформление.


На здоровье.




> Леночка, можно внесу своё предложение?


Мне все равно.




> Если согласишься с таким вариантом, могу отредактировать твой пост и внести изменение.


Не нужно, мой вариант будет таким.как я его написала. А как петь будут,дело людей.




> Лена, спасибо за подборку сценариев ко Дню города!


Людочка, рада тебе помочь всегда.




> Леночка, волшебница, 1000 спасибок и





> СПАСИБО Вам за Вашу ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ,





> Благодарю небеса за то, что послал мне тебя с твоей ПОМОГАЛОЧКОЙ!!!





> Лена, спасибо за песенки и не только!

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки у кого есть песенка для детей старшей группы на тему "Я талантлив". Поделитесь пожалуйста - очень нужно.


 нашла такую песню_Текст «Песня о таланте»_  ,`*Одаренные дети России` Непоседы ,Марк Тишман и Виктория Дайнэко — Минута Славы* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Лидушка (06.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Нашла  в тему  о таланте сказку*

*Музыкальная сказка `ЛЕСНЫЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ` (Диск `Музыкальные сказки о животных`).* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (01.03.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Милые девочки-сочиняшки! Срочно нужна ваша помощь. Сочините, пожалуйста, четверастишия для награждения ребёнка медалью "С днём рождения!". Ну очень надо. Спасибо.


Поискала, не вижу таких поздравлений.Если подойдет, то вот  написала для тебя.
*В добрый праздник –день рожденья,
Получай ты, поощрения.
Мы тебе медаль вручаем 
и здоровья все желаем…
Маму слушайся и папу,
Получай скорей награду.*
* Увидела в инете*
[img]http://*********su/6065689m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6063641m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6039065m.jpg[/img]
А эта просто понравилась
[img]http://*********su/6059545m.png[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6053401m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6040089m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6045209m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6032921m.png[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6035993m.jpg[/img]

 В канун дня Знаний
[img]http://*********su/6031897m.jpg[/img]


Танюша, здесь просто медали.
http://prazdnik-i-ko.ru/den-rozdenia/medal-den-rozdenia
*Тань, нашла  для спортсменов, но посмотрела, что переделать не проблема.*
Всем спортсменам ты спортсмен,
Сильный, будто Супермен!
Долгожданный миг настал,
Ты взошел на пьедестал,
Торжеством твой взгляд горит,
На груди медаль блестит!
Принимай же поздравленья
С этим славным достиженьем! ©

С вручением медали в спорте

Еще одна медаль в твоей копилке 
Твой украшает список послужной! 
Соперник твой в завистливой ухмылке
Такой наивный и такой смешной;
А ты, свою команду прославляя,
Добился выдающихся побед!
И я тебя всем сердцем поздравляю
И знаю, что тебе преграды нет! ©

С золотой медалью

Ты получил медаль, кайфово!
Секрет успеха расскажи.
Да золотая, стопудово!
Ты ей наверно дорожишь?
Небось и в рамочку повесил?
Или же носишь на груди?
Мы полюбуемся из кресла,
Красиво же она висит! ©

Вновь покоряются вершины,
И вновь ты занял пьедестал:
С медалью лучшею на шее
Спортсменом самым лучшим стал.
Так пусть же в честь твою фанфары
Почаще радостно звучат.
И лучший приз, хоть на Канарах,
Тебе торжественно вручат! ©
http://www.supertosty.ru/pozdravleni...yu_sportsmenu/
посмотри по ссылочке , там еще есть.
-========================
http://www.supertosty.ru/pozdravleni...eniem_nagrady/

----------

tvelen (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки!с началом учебного года!у меня просьба-может у кого-нибудь есть подборка песен,которые можно включить в садике на 1 сентября?


*Просто нужно сделать выборку песен из  школьных подборок на 1 сентября.*
`Самое первое сентября` - группа `Happy Sovok` и Александр Кирсанов, Олеся Ананьева 
Музыка: Я. Кирсанов, Д. Годицкий, Слова: Я. Кирсанов 
Дополняю комплект Минусом-мастер! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bC8hahdUgWA 

Минус-мастер (320кб.) (Василий Воронов) - http://yadi.sk/d/ql6bMjpKijEka 
========================
ОСЕННЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ 
Автор и исполнитель Татьяна Бокова 
Сегодня все не так на свете, 
На небе солнце плохо светит, 
На юг лететь собрались птицы, 
Куда такой денек годится? 
Безжалостно кусалось мыло 
И каша в миг один остыла, 
А чай никак не кипятится, 
Ну, как не злиться, не сердиться! 

плюс, минус, текст: http://yadi.sk/d/_EwOk92eijBJ9
=========================
Сентябрь, школа и учителя` (Первое сентября) - Алина Дронова и Алина Кирпичникова 
Сл. и муз. Коркишко Игорь 

Школа – как много в этом слове, 
Первый учитель и звонок, 
Буква простая в первом слоге, 
Первый у всех урок... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5dYyZRpxyo 

Плюс [224 kbs], Минус [320 kbs], Текст - http://yadi.sk/d/jtf7I9DpiZ6v4 
========================
ПЕРВОЕ СЕНТЯБРЯ - 3 
Комплекты 
1.	В школу (муз. А.Комарова,сл.М.Ивенсон,исп.Л.Самсонова) (Не елки зажигаются…) 
2.	Гимназисты (Осенний солнечный денек…) 
3.	Детство (Вот опять лето встретилось с осенью…) 
4.	Здравствуй, школа, здравствуй! (Приветливо снова и снова...) 
5.	Наступил учебный год (В школе музыка играет…) 
6.	Наша школа (Челноковы) (В вальсе осеннем кружится природа…) 
7.	Не печалься (м.Д.Окунева,сл.М.Кожуха,Г.Изотовой) (Желтая осень лист хороводит…) 
8.	Незабываемый сентябрь (В.Редкозубов, С.Ранда) (Сорван лист календаря…) 
9.	Первое сентября (Первый лист сентября, перевернутая страница…) 
10.	Песня об учителе (Снова дверь откроет наша школа...) 
11.	Школа, здравствуй! (Вновь школа со мной…) 
12.	Школа (Е.Лучников,Т.Графчиков,исп.М.Федорва) (Золотые листья под ноги ложатся…) 
13.	Школа, школа (Лето пронеслось как стрела…) 
14.	Школьный марш (В.Алексеев,М. Фролова) (Солнце радостно смеется…) 
Плюсы. 
15.	Первое сентября (Не спится девчонке, не спится мальчишке...) (+) 
16.	Первый раз в первый класс (сл.Татьяна Ворона) (+) 

http://bezmou.ucoz.ru/_si/0/95127472.gif http://s44.radikal.ru/i106/0810/e1/402c26ce2932.gif 

http://yadi.sk/d/OxYQyBw47hWpW
========================
ПЕРВОЕ СЕНТЯБРЯ - 2 
Комплекты. 
1.	Здравствуй, учитель (Вновь золотая осень…) 
2.	Здравствуй, школа (Листья яркие рассыпав…) 
3.	Снова в школу (Корни) (Снова в школу, словно в первый раз…) 
4.	Снова сентябрь (Ю.Верижников) (Ветер уносит за месяцем…) 
5.	Учителя (Ю.Русских) (За окном листает осень…) 
6.	Школа (Вот и пролетело веселое лето…) 
Плюсы. 
7.	Нам сегодня в класс пора (Листья кружатся над школой…) 
8.	Праздник сентября (Вставай, вставай, не медли зря…) 
9.	Здравствуй, школа (Приветливо снова и снова…) 
10.	Первое сентября (В.Туков, Е.Яблокова) (Наступил вновь сентябрь…) 

http://stranamasterov.ru/files/u27755/fotografiruet.jpg http://f4.foto.rambler.ru/preview/c/...0%BB%D0%B0.gif 
http://yadi.sk/d/pBRnxDw-6l0CK
==========================
ПЕРВОЕ СЕНТЯБРЯ 
Комплекты 
1.	Детство (Первый осенний месяц…) 
2.	Звенит звонок (Солнце сентября утро озарил…) 
3.	Здравствуй, школа (Л.Мельникова) (Ах, какое небо сегодня…) 
4.	Здравствуй, школа (Осень рано утром в окна…) 
5.	Здравствуй, школа (Ранним утром, осенней порой…) 
6.	Здравствуй, школа (Май) (Лето быстро пролетело…) 
7.	Здравствуй, школа (муз.С.Степанов) (Здравствуй, школа, здравствуй, школа…) 
8.	На урок (Витуська) (Каждый год нам осень…) 
9.	Первое сентября (Витуська) (Вот и закончились летние деньки…) 
10.	Первое сентября(И.Коркишко) Школа, как много в этом слове…) 
11.	Первое сентября (Снова вальс закружил школьный двор…) 
12.	Первое сентября (Зайцева) (Пролетели летние каникулы…) 
13.	Первый звонок (Витуська) (Вот и первый звонок…) 
14.	Песня второклассников (Вновь учеба нас зовет…) (-,ноты) 
15.	Сентябрь (Мазур) (От школьного порога…) 
16.	Сентябрь (Цыбров) (Снова теплый сентябрь…) 
17.	Снова в школу (Новые тетрадки дневничок, карандаши…) 
18.	Школа нас встречает (Вот и лето пролетело…) 
19.	Школа, здравствуй! (Первый день сентября закружил…) 
20.	Школа, здравствуй! (Нам с малых лет…) 
http://s44.radikal.ru/i106/0810/e1/402c26ce2932.gif http://poetry.ucoz.ru/_ph/11/2/905359256.gif http://megstamiausias.ucoz.com/_tbkp...c6f20702e5.gif 
http://yadi.sk/d/u9oCLtFN6kYIM

===========================
Комплекты песен к 1 сентября 

Ах, школа, школа - Юля Началова (+,-) 
Здравствуй, школа - студия Аленушка (+,-) 
Из года в год (+,-) 
Классная компания (+,-) 
Марш первоклассников - студия Аленушка (+,-) 
Островок надежды - Улыбка (+,-) 
Первое сентября - (Первый лист сентября) (+,-) 
Первое сентября - (Школьный вальс закружил) (+,-) 
Первоклассникам (+,-) 
Первый раз в первый класс - (Первый раз в первый класс детвора шагает) (+,-) 
Первый раз в первый класс - (Позади осталось лето) (+,-) 
Песня первоклассницы - Ирина Метелкина (+,-) 
Снова теплый сентябрь (+,-) 
Сорван лист календаря (+,-) 
Школа - (Вот и пролетело веселое лето) (+,-) 

 СКАЧАТЬ  
===============================
 Песни к 1 сентября  

Ступеньки сентябрей (+) (2).mp3 
Ступеньки сентябрей (+).mp3 
Утро школьное здравствуй Чичков Ю Ибряев (2).mp3 
Утро школьное здравствуй Чичков Ю Ибряев.mp3 
8 чудо света Евг.Валерия Шмаковы.mp3 
Аз буки веди.mp3 
Если_Б_Не_Было_Школ.mp3 
Звенит звонок+.mp3 
Здравствуй, 1 класс.MP3 
Здравствуй_школа+Студия Аленушка.mp3 
Надежда_есть+комп.Ж.Колмагорова.mp3 
Наташка - первоклашка.mp3 
Наша школа +Анастасия Мельничук.mp3 
Не крутите пестрый глобус.mp3 
Первая_учительница+.mp3 
Первое сентября Н. Мотков.mp3 
Первый раз в первый класс Олеся Бобырь.mp3 
Песенка первоклашки (+).mp3 
Песня 1сентября+.mp3 
Песня первоклассника.mp3 
Страна_знаний+.mp3 
Утро школьное здравствуй.mp3 
Учиться нодо весело.mp3 
Чему учат в школе.mp3 
Школа здравствуй Шмаковы.mp3 
Школа Корни.mp3 
Школа,_моя_милая_школа_+(mp3).mp3 
Школа_это_мир_(+).mp3 
Школьный_рэп_(+).mp3 

 http://s7.******info/ee633cfd93192367...c1570eba4c.gif 
=========================
http://i061.radikal.ru/1108/ce/135415ba0ad5.jpg 
Подборка №1: 
[04:46] 01. Островок надежды (плюс) - Улыбка 
[04:46] 02. Островок надежды (минус) - Аранж.: А. Варламов 
[04:11] 03. Первый звонок (плюс) (Витуська & DJ Slavco) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[04:14] 04. Первый звонок (минус) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[03:13] 05. Снова теплый сентябрь (плюс) - 
[03:37] 06. Снова теплый сентябрь (минус) - 
[03:00] 07. Марш первоклассников (плюс) - Подростковая студия `Аленушка` 
[03:24] 08. Марш первоклассников (минус) - Аранж.: Виталий Алексеев 
[03:24] 09. Марш первоклассников (минус с мелодией) - Аранж.: Виталий Алексеев 
[04:07] 10. Ах, школа, школа (плюс) (Юля Началова) - Юля Началова 
[03:49] 11. Ах, школа, школа (минус) - Аранж.: mistereo 
[03:47] 12. Здравствуй, школа наша (плюс) - 
[03:51] 13. Здравствуй, школа наша (минус) - 
[03:35] 14. Первое сентября (плюс) - 
[03:26] 15. Первое сентября (минус) - 
[02:26] 16. Первый раз в первый класс (плюс) - 
[02:36] 17. Первый раз в первый класс (минус) - 
[02:07] 18. Первоклассникам (плюс) - 
[02:07] 19. Первоклассникам (минус с бэк-вкалом) - 
[03:24] 20. Сорван лист календаря (плюс) - 
[03:25] 21. Сорван лист календаря (минус) - 
[03:34] 22. Из года в год (плюс) - 
[03:30] 23. Из года в год (минус) - 

Подборка №2: 
[ 03:49] 24. На урок (плюс) (Витуська & DJ Slavco) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[03:53] 25. На урок (минус) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[03:36] 26. Первое сентября (плюс) - 
[03:28] 27. Первое сентября (минус) - 
[03:16] 28. Классная компания (плюс) - 
[03:16] 29. Классная компания (минус) - 
[02:07] 30. Первый раз в первый класс (плюс) - 
[02:20] 31. Первый раз в первый класс (минус) - 
[03:50] 32. Вальс первоклассников (плюс) - 
[03:50] 33. Вальс первоклассников (минус) - Аранж.: Ольга Безымянная 
[02:38] 34. Ступеньки сентябрей (плюс) - Леонид Шумский, Марина Самышкина 
[02:36] 35. Ступеньки сентябрей (минус) - Аранж.: С. Соснин 
[04:00] 36. Первое сентября (плюс) (Витуська & DJ Slavco) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[03:58] 37. Первое сентября (минус) - Витуська & DJ Slavco 
[03:36] 38. Здравствуй, школа (плюс) - Подростковая студия `Аленушка` 
[04:01] 39. Здравствуй, школа (минус) - Аранж.: В. Алексеев 
[04:01] 40. Здравствуй, школа (минус вар. 2) - Аранж.: В. Алексеев 
[02:11] 41. Песня первоклассницы (плюс) - Ирина Метелкина 
[02:11] 42. Песня первоклассницы (минус) - Аранж.: Игорь Коркишко 
[02:56] 43. Школа (Вот и пролетело веселое лето) (плюс) - 
[02:56] 44. Школа (Вот и пролетело веселое лето) (минус) - 
http://narod.ru/disk/22360013001/%D0...D0%AF.rar.html 
=========================================
Это песня 'Первое сентября'из репертуара Натальи Зайцевой. 
ПЛЮС 
http://narod.ru/disk/23183338000/%D0...B0%2B.mp3.html
Есть вот такой минус. Он не очень удачный, но петь можно... 
МИНУС 
http://narod.ru/disk/23183368000/%D0...0-%20.mp3.html
===================================

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_71

Девочки, может кто-то поможет и переведен на укр мову. Будь ласка.

1. Тучка по небу ходила, тучка солнышко закрыла.
Надо солнышко спасать, будем тучку выжимать.
2. Мы руками мяли, мяли, сильно тучку выжимали.
Тучка меньше становилась и в водичку превратилась.
3. Поглядите-ка в окошко:дождик скачет по дорожкам
Кап-кап-кап, кап-кап-кап.дождик скачет по дорожкам
4. Тучка скачет. Ой-ой-ой. нам пора бежать домой
Топ-топ-топ. топ-топ-топ, нам пора бежать домой.
поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Маинька

Леночка, спасибо огромное  за подборку  к  1  сентября. :Ok: 
Чудесная Помогалочка, пойду погуляю.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не нужно, мой вариант будет таким.как я его написала. А как петь будут,дело людей.


Всё правильно, Лен. Согласна. Хозяин - барин. :Grin: 




> Большое спасибо , что ответили. А то я уже начала думать , что меня игнорируют.


Леночка, ну что Вы, никто Вас не игнорирует! У нас очень дружная большая Ин-Ку семья, все друг другу стараются помочь, по мере сил и времени. :Yes4: 
На Вашу просьбу о переводе песни ответила *мальвина19* в Срочной помощи, ещё вчера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5064611

----------

ЕЛЕНА_71 (19.09.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Большое спасибо , что ответили. А то я уже начала думать , что меня игнорируют.


Не нужно так думать. У каждого из нас есть свои проблемы,дом. работа.
Леночка, обратитесь к Талант-Танюшке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138612
Елене http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137404
Валюшке http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=419
Они вам быстро помогут

----------


## Anisoara

*Леночка, спасибо за песенки для малышей......удачи тебе и благополучия* :Derisive:

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за песенки для малышек!





> Спасибо за бескорыстную помощь, какая МОЛОДЕЦ! Спасибо много-много раз!!

----------


## Elen2

> ЕЩЕ ПЕСЕНКИ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК


выставляю на замену
*
Игра `Походки`* 
Ходят кони вот так 
Ходят кошки вот так 
Ходит бабушка вот так 
Я хочу ходить вот так 

Ходят мышки вот так 
Ходят лисы вот так 
Ходят мишки вот так 
Я хочу ходить вот так 

Ходят аисты вот так 
Ходит слон вот так 
Ходит хомячок вот так 
Я хочу ходить вот так 

Ходят зайцы вот так 
Ходят грузчики вот так 
Ходят часики вот так 
Я хочу ходить вот так 

дети стоят в кругу и по очереди показывают походки - все повторяют за тем кто показывает...., кому попадает `Я хочу ходить вот так`- придумывает свою походку. Буду рада если кто-нибудь эту игру запишет по-свему..я не очень владею умением записывать накладывать голос... 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Юдахина - ГНОМИК - для малышки 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Лидушка (06.01.2020), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*Песенки - коротышки для малышек* ( + ) и ( - ) и трек-лист ,24 штуки 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



(25 - ) День рождения

( 26 -) Каша

(27 - ) Зайка-баянист

( 28 - ) Цветные медведи

( 29 - ) Собака,которая не любит котов

(30 - ) Соседка-белочка

(31 - ) Колючий ёжик

(32 - ) Мыши на крыше

(33 - ) Кот рыбак

(34- ) Слон-тромбон

(35 -) Сто коров и сто быков

(36-) Колыбельная

(37-)Розовый слон

(38-)Волк

(39-) Трудолюбивый зайчик

(40-)Романтичная лисичка

(41-)Кукла

(42-)Белка

(43-)Кто съел сыр ?

(44-)Ласковая кошка

(45-)Зоопарк

(46-)Собака спортивная

(47-)Бурый медведь

(48-)Бычок в пальто

----------


## Elen2

Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/ca59e2e7...0%B8%D0%BA.rar
*Песенка-игра `Колокольчик` - ноты.* 
Музыка И.Арсеева 

==================================
Замечательная песенка для малышки!

*`Лапочка`, муз. С. Можаровского, сл. Е. Олейник* 

У меня в семье четыре братика, 
Мама, папа, бабушка и я. 
Девочкой быть очень увлекательно: 
Любят больше всех одну меня. 

Припев: 
Бабушка завязывает бантики, 
Вкусные конфеты носят братики, 
Балуют и мамочка и папочка, 
Я у них единственная Лапочка! 

Мне братишки делают подарочки, 
Как любимой маленькой сестре, 
Даже кот Василий носит тапочки, 
И мурлычет песни в тишине. 

Очень хорошо быть самой маленькой, 
Милые подружки и друзья, 
Даже в нашей группе в детском садике, 
Называют Лапочкой меня. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Лидушка (06.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Песня для малышки `Пчелка`* 
Видео в исполнении 4х-летней Насти Сидоровой 


+/-



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




=================================

*
`Булочка с творогом`* 



+/-



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, ищу танец "Уборка". Может кто-нибудь ставил?


*Есть музыка к танцу "Уборка"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

======
*игра `Уборка`с убыстрением*. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=======================================
*Стираем, полощем, вешаем, гладим, чистим обувь, расчесываемся.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


================================
`*Когда же жизнь я смогу начать` - Виктория Дайнеко* 
(OST Рапунцель Запутанная история) 
Все как обычно... новый рассвет встречаю. 
Пол подмету пока он не станет чист. 
Стирка, уборка, пусть все вокруг сверкает. 
Пыль смахну... На часах семь пятнадцать почти. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7YTL_Q5LF50 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


============================

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Ищу не сложную польку для старшей групп


Мне очень нравится полька "Хлопушки" автор Мариночка-ya-more.у Мариши замечательные танцы.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4224199
вот музыка к ней
https://yadi.sk/d/sM9OX4zIitPSz

=======================================
В 6-м номере журнала `Музыкальный руководитель` 
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img673/8343/w6d2Er.jpg 
опубликована 
ПОЛЬКА-МИРИЛКА  автор Елена Плахова с Людой Кирилловой 
В архиве текст, минусовка, ноты 
и плюс, записанный нашей голосистой Анечкой Горской. 

ПОЛЬКА-МИРИЛКА http://yadi.sk/d/kWpkwDxyiTxii
===================================
Танец - Детская полька! 

Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hgt3/ng22Bt4Cc 

Образцовый хореографический ансамбль `Надежда` г Москва. 
Отчетный концерт в ДК `ЗИЛ` 


============================
`ВЕСЕННЯЯ ПОЛЬКА` З. РООТ ноты+ движения 
http://yadi.sk/i/Fw8QXS-qeqih3

=======================================
`Полька-хлопушки`и `Где девочки-где мальчики`

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/42358828 
: http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/42358829
======================================

Озорная полька `Ежики и яблочки` 

http://yadi.sk/d/2mOc3eFObpDs3

----------

mswetlana23 (19.07.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Если вас не слишком затруднит, буду очень благодарна!!


Я видела Вашу просьбу. Не прощЕ взять  сценарий ,где дети краски для осени искали?
*вот нашла у себя в сценариях "Осенние приключения дошколят"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



А здесь *сценарий "волшебная кисточка"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4173586


Девочки,пока искала сценарии про разноцветную осень.нашла  у себя речевую игру.Все новое- хорошо забытое старое.
*Осенняя сказка* 
_(речевая игра с музыкальными инструментами)_



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Karamel (20.09.2019), мсррррh (22.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И еще одна двигательно-речевая игра для малышек
*Поезд* [img]http://*********su/6156388m.jpg[/img]
*Дети встают кучкой за Матроскиным*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

lenok66 (19.09.2019), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Уважаемая Елена Владимировна! У вас замечательно получаются переводы песенок . Может вы откликнитесь на мою просьбу перевести кусок сценария ??! Если вас не слишком затруднит, буду очень благодарна!! 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139406&page=67. Сообщение 995


Я не сравнивала весь текст,но начало точно из этого сценария
* Сценарий "Краски осени"*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2799080

----------


## E-lena

> Осенняя сказка 
> (речевая игра с музыкальными инструментами)


Классная сказочка! Спасибо!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> двигательно-речевая игра





> "Осенние приключения дошколят"





> Осенняя сказка


Спасибо,вот бы на украинском :Blush2:

----------


## ivano

Лена ,понравился сценарий про дошколят,и очень интересные речевые игры - обязательно возьму для логопедов !
Спасибо большое !!!!!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Elen2

> Классная сказочка! Спасибо!


Леночка, переведи ее ,пожалуйста.Народ просит.





> Лена, спасибо за сценарий. Интересный и минимум подготовки. всё по ФГОСу


Данюша, на здоровье.




> Елена, спасибо за сценарии и интересные игры. Каждый раз у вас в темке новинки.


Рада всегда помочь коллегам.




> Спасибо,вот бы на украинском


Попросила Лену перевести сказку.





> Лена ,понравился сценарий про дошколят,и очень интересные речевые игры - обязательно возьму для логопедов !
> Спасибо большое !!!!!


Пользуйтесь,рада ,что в работе пригодится.




> Спасибо! Увидела! 
> Будем играть


Играйте ,рада помочь.




> Елена, спасибо за интересные игры.


Радуйте деток.

----------


## E-lena

Есть! Держите! Для логоритмики - замнчательно подходит! А Осеннюю сказку  с малышами на утреннике можно использовать!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019), laratet (26.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Есть! Держите! Для логоритмики - замнчательно подходит! А Осеннюю сказку с малышами на утреннике можно использовать!


Спасибо,огромное.

----------


## Nata S

> Держите! Для логоритмики - замнчательно подходит!


Дв, сестрёнка, таланта у тебя не отнять, спасибо!!!




> нашла у себя речевую игру.Все новое- хорошо забытое старое.


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте, милые девочки! Помогите пожалуйста с сценарием к дню пожилого человека! Никогда не проводила! На новом месте требуют!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5070250

2 моих  сценария на день пожилого человека

----------

Любовь Анатольевна (12.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Для украиночек *"Козацьки розваги"* подборка из инета




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

diak (16.09.2019), ina (16.09.2019), viculy (20.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2019)

----------


## berryX

> Для украиночек "Козацьки розваги" подборка из инета


Леночка, спасибо! Вовремя  - только искать собралась!!! :Ok:

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

> Для украиночек "Козацьки розваги"

----------


## Олена911

> Для украиночек "Козацьки розваги" подборка из инета


Дякую! кинула в  копілочку - можливо колись і знадобляться!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, показался   интересным этот сценарий из инета,автора ,к сожалению не указали:
*Сценарий фольклорного праздника «Осенний переполох»*
[img]http://*********ru/7763897m.jpg[/img]
_Фольклорный праздник для детей 5—7 лет_
Действующие лица
Дед > взрослые
Бабка
Для сказки «Репка»
Дед, тот же артист
Бабка
Настя 1 .
> дети
Жучка {
Мурка .
Мышки
Царь
Царевна ^
Иван-царевич ( дети
Петр )
Павел
Егор
Скоморох взрослый
Петрушка I 1 „ , •» *
Петрушка II / КУКЯЫ за ширмой-платком (дети)
_Реквизит — муляж репки крупного размера, можно использовать большую тыкву.
Сцена украшена как русская изба._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Олена Олександрівна (18.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*на День воспитателя.*_увидела несколько интересных моментов,делюсь с вами. Переделать на воспитателей не проблема..._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Liliana220669 (26.03.2021), margo57 (20.09.2021), SvetaH (18.09.2019), Ирина-23 (25.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

еще 
*Монолог воспитателя*
Детский сад


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Liliana220669 (26.03.2021), SvetaH (18.09.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (12.09.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина-23 (25.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Игры на праздник*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (20.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*еще развлекалочки*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

SvetaH (18.09.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина-23 (25.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

_моментальный спектакль._
*
«Бременские музыканты»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

SvetaH (18.09.2019), taso (26.03.2021), Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## Цветик

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ЕЛЕНА_71 (19.09.2020)

----------


## yu-k-a

Леночка, как тут у вас уютно) спасибо за творчество и помощь!

Я от БУМАЖНОГО ОРКЕСТРА просто в шоке - подбираю челюсть со стола!! :Vah:  :Laie 41:  ГЕНИАЛЬНО!!! можно стащу к себе??? как раз думала, чем бы средних мне занять - НАШЛА!!! БРАВО! БРАВИССИМО!!

----------


## ivano

Леночка,материал превосходный и новенький !!!!
Классно так !И главное очень вовремя !
Спасибо большущее !!!
 :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## mishel61

> Девочки и мальчики,небольшая подборка сценариев из инета по Дню города


Леночка, спасибо за подборку к дню города!
Провели на ура, - 12 номеров за час,- это круто.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[img]http://*********ru/7746317.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019), Grosmat (11.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Шуточный номер для учителей "Научная лекция о подвиде педагог"*

(автор Вальченко Д.Н.).



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> Палочка-выручалочка ты наша!





> Я от БУМАЖНОГО ОРКЕСТРА просто в шоке - подбираю челюсть со стола!! ГЕНИАЛЬНО!!!


Не мой.Не я придумала,но уже ставила  со своии детьми,смотрится здорово.




> материал превосходный и новенький !!!!
> Классно так !И главное очень вовремя !





> за подборку к дню города!


[IMG]http://f9.********info/org/11f92c0669d1a95a872b66bd758176bcb246aa107035017.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Украиночки,кто-то у меня просил материал по Дню учителя на украинском языке.*
Это материал Мальвины19- Катюши.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ANTONEC (22.09.2020), Anytka-80 (25.09.2019), nasoloda (17.09.2020), t.chernetskaia (12.09.2016), Борковская Н (01.10.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (23.09.2016), ирина махно (01.11.2017), мира (06.09.2018), Оленка ххх (21.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Уважаемая Елена!Будьте добры,скиньте ,пожалуйста,материал ко дню учителя на укр.языке.буду вам очень благодарна.


*Украиночки, еще материал по Дню учителя на украинском языке, в архиве 3 сценария.*
*День працівника освіти -День дошкільного працівника*

"Шана, вдячність лише Вам"  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сценарій та презентація свята до Дня працівників освіти “Музична перерва”*


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




День працівника освіти  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сценарій свята до Дня працівника освіти* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*мНОГО Сценарії до Дня вчителя* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





*Пока искала сценарии на украинском языке,попались и русские сценарии.*
*День дошкольного работника*
[img]http://*********ru/7839072m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Alena11 (03.10.2019), anna2280 (09.09.2019), Anytka-80 (25.09.2019), fotinia s (24.09.2019), Lysienzhitko (13.09.2019), maksun79 (27.04.2018), Malushka53 (26.09.2016), oltischencko (29.09.2019), t.chernetskaia (12.09.2016), Ірина Дзвіночок (12.09.2019), Борковская Н (01.10.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (19.09.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), лида-1410 (26.09.2021), Нина28М (20.02.2020), Оlga@ (17.09.2020), ОЙКОВ (08.01.2020), Оленка ххх (21.09.2018)

----------


## LAKATA

*Ой, сколько всего!!!!! Не заглядывала  несколько дней!!! Леночка, спасибо большое, Вы настоящая помогалочка!!*  :Yahoo:

----------

Борковская Н (01.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценки на День дошкольного работника:*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

anna2280 (09.09.2019), maksun79 (27.04.2018), nasoloda (17.09.2020), oltischencko (29.09.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), Борковская Н (01.10.2019)

----------


## Валя Муза

Лєночка, дякую за матеріали!

[img]http://*********ru/7838919.gif[/img]

----------

Борковская Н (01.10.2019)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Вы настоящая помогалочка!!


Леночка,согласна на все 100!!!!кидаю,надо перечитать,мои захотели праздника.

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо огромное !





> Получилось, спасибо за роботу!





> Спасибо, всё увидела!





> пасибо большое, очень нужный материал





> Лєночка, дякую за матеріали!





> согласна на все 100!!





> материал очень помогает.





> Огромное СПАСИБО, Елена. Очень пригодится!





> Леночка, спасибо большое

----------


## НАТА ЛИВ

> Сообщение от Elen2  
> Сценки на День дошкольного работника:

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, спасибо тебе за выставленный материал!Особенно за сценарии ко дню дошк. работника, и козацкие розваги. А какие чудесные идею по оформлению праздника!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка  я все  поняла,  еще  раз  бооооооооооооооольшое  вам  спасибо !!! может  у  вас  случайно  есть сценарий  "Посвята  у  дошкыльнята",  поделитесь  или  подскажите  где  можно  увидеть  1.





> есть сценарий "Посвята у дошкыльнята"


Одесса -русский регион и я больше работала на русском языке.Материалов на украинском языке у меня мало.
Посмотрите здесь
*посвята  в дошкільнята*
http://kovtuny.net.ua/doschkillja/me...v-u-shkolyari/
http://vihovatelrog.ucoz.net/publ/po...lnjata/1-1-0-1

*Посвята в козачата*
http://te.zavantag.com/docs/9779/index-51154.html
https://docviewer.yandex.ua/?url=ya-...c=5601b4e8cbfe
Сценарий мероприятия, посвященного Дню Дошкольного работника
http://s20004.edu35.ru/2011-11-10-07...nogo-rabotnika

----------

Ириришка (25.04.2016)

----------


## irysia

> посвята в дошкільнята
> http://kovtuny.net.ua/doschkillja/me...v-u-shkolyari/
> http://vihovatelrog.ucoz.net/publ/po...lnjata/1-1-0-1
> 
> Посвята в козачата
> http://te.zavantag.com/docs/9779/index-51154.html
> https://docviewer.yandex.ua/?url=ya-...c=5601b4e8cbfe
> Сценарий мероприятия, посвященного Дню Дошкольного работника
> http://s20004.edu35.ru/2011-11-10-07...nogo-rabotnika


СПАСИБО,  ВЫ  КАК  ДОБРАЯ  ФЕЯ - ВОЛШЕБНИЦА,  ИСПОЛНЯЕТЕ  ВСЕ  ЖЕЛАНИЯ
За труд прекрасный и уменье,
Хотим спасибо вам сказать
За то, что вам — в обыкновенье,
Поклон вам низкий передать

За то, что вы свою работу
Чудесно выполнить смогли,
Что делали её в охоту
И до конца все довели!

За качество «спасибо» скажем,
За четкость с ясностью во всем,
О вас мы всем друзьям расскажем,
Чтоб шли заказы день за днем!
И всё, за что вы ни возьметесь,
Выходит качественно, в срок,

СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, еще одна сценка - сказка `Муха- педагуха`.* По просьбе Наташеньки- Grosmat
[img]http://*********ru/7829410m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Alena11 (03.10.2019), Lysienzhitko (13.09.2019), maksun79 (27.04.2018), oltischencko (29.09.2019), SANOCHKA (22.09.2021), tigricadn (16.09.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), Борковская Н (01.10.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Оленка ххх (21.09.2018)

----------


## опал1

> * Получился такой вариант. Пыталась сначала  переводить по тексту,но кроме 2-х строчек не получилось.*
> *33 подружки.* 
> (на День Знаний)
>  Автор русского текста : Кислицина Е.В.
>  Одесская обл.,г. Теплодар
> 
> 
> 
> Дом ,где буквы проживают,
> ...


Класс! К выпуску новенькое! Только бы не потерять... Леночка, СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## LAKATA

*Лена!!! С праздником!!!

День дошкольника – праздник чудесный,
Яркий, насыщенный и интересный!
Нынче все тосты, стихи, поздравленья,
В честь самых лучших людей, без сомненья!
Детям вы дарите море вниманья,
Много заботы, тепла, пониманья!
В Ваш главный праздник мы вас поздравляем –
Счастья безмерного вам пожелаем!*

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019), Борковская Н (01.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Не устаю восхищаться вашей щедростью!!!! Спасибо за ВСЁ!!!





> Класс! К выпуску новенькое! Только бы не потерять... Леночка, СПАСИБО!!!





> СПАСИБО! Муха - классная!!!





> Спасибо, открылось. А "Муха"-это "веселуха"!





> Спасибо за муху. Не могла её найти, а у Вас нашла да ещё и с музыкальным оформлением. СПАСИБОЧКИ !!!





> Леночка, спасибо большущее





> еночка! сказка `Муха- педагуха прелесть!  спасибо! Так держать!!!!!





> Лена!!! С праздником!!!





> спасибо за чудесную подборочку!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Лена!!! С праздником!!!


*Ларочка,спасибо за поздравление.Творчества ,удачи и  счастья.*

----------


## Ванчаева Юлия

*Леночка, и все дошкольники !!!С праздником,самое главное не исчерпать вдохновения!!!!*

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> С наступающим днём Музыки!!!
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь сценарий мероприятия к этому дню


может быть кусочками из разных сценариев
*Сценарии на "День музыки"*
http://as-sol.net/publ/scenarii/den_...chas/4-1-0-240
http://www.zatebya.ru/scenarii/scena...ya-muzyki.html
Стихи http://pozdravok.ru/pozdravleniya/prazdniki/den-muzyki/
http://pozdravitel.ru/prazdniki/megd...yj-deny-muzyki
http://nsportal.ru/npo-spo/kultura-i...a-den-muzyki-0
Здесь  сценарий для дошкольников
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/scenar...i-6-7-let.html
http://nsportal.ru/shkola/muzyka/lib...nyy-den-muzyki
https://sites.google.com/site/tvoren...pyt/literatura
Музыкальная сказка про ноты
http://sc-pr.ru/music/633-music_3.html

----------


## Elen2

*Дания, это стихи на 55 лет.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Алусик (22.01.2020)

----------


## pet30

Лена, спасибо большое за материал, помощь огромная!

----------


## маина ивановна



----------


## Маинька

Леночка, стучусь  к  тебе  с просьбой.
Переведи пожалуйста  песенку  на русский. Думаю  многим пригодиться на День Матери.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, стучусь к тебе с просьбой.
> Переведи пожалуйста песенку на русский. Думаю многим пригодиться на День Матери.


Маинька, с удовольствием.

[img]http://*********ru/7967534m.jpg[/img]

*  Песня  «Мамин день»*
*автор Сенькив Оксана.
Перевод  Кислициной Е.В.*
_ (для России)_
1.К нам в ноябре приходит ,чудесный мамин день,
   И песенки про маму нам хором петь не лень.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

barbara11 (20.01.2016), elena.nk (03.09.2016), elis673 (27.12.2019), katerina33 (17.10.2019), larisakoly (18.08.2017), mochalova19 (07.08.2016), natalia1508 (10.01.2016), sa-sha76 (03.09.2017), tvelen (01.02.2016), Vassa (31.08.2016), verazalit (09.07.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Алусик (05.09.2016), Анна1981 (04.08.2020), бабалена (02.12.2016), Валентина М (30.09.2019), Варшава (26.08.2017), Елена_дор75 (23.08.2018), Лана З. (15.09.2021), Лилия Разаковна (05.11.2017), любовь77 (14.11.2016), марина гайворонская (07.01.2016), мурзик (30.09.2022), на.та.ли. (10.07.2016), Отрадная (08.11.2016), Свето44ка (02.08.2016), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022)

----------


## Маинька

> Песня «Мамин день»
> автор Сенькив Оксана.
> Перевод Кислициной Е.В.


Леночка,  ты  волшебница!!!!
Огромнадное  человеческое  спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо большое!!! Очень вовремя





> Леночка, ты волшебница!!!!
> Огромнадное человеческое спасибо!!!!!





> Elen2, Леночка, спасибо!!!


Рада, что вам материал оказался полезным, девочки.

----------


## Elen2

============================
играми на Осень: 


------------------------------------------
хоровод `ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ОГОРОД`. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

larisakoly (18.08.2017), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), linker_59 (12.10.2020), oksana888 (17.09.2019), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), Ира (07.08.2019), Олег Лекарь (28.08.2017), Олексеенко Анастасия (16.09.2019), Туся (03.09.2018)

----------


## юлисанна

Помогите пожалуйста  :Tender:  Какая музыка звучит на вход деток в зал? https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=40&v=SAwQ_fyMNqg Извините что побеспокоила. Просто очень нужна эта мелодия.

----------

gggggggggggg (26.08.2021)

----------


## Elen2

*МАСЛЕНИЦА И БЛИНЫ*




> Может другая какая есть для Масленицы?


Оксанчик,искать некогда.выставляю все подряд.что вижу


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (01.03.2019), Дадуся (24.01.2019), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## окси 777

СПАСИБО, палочка-выручалочка. Только спросишь, наша Лена тут как тут.  [img]http://*********ru/8016655m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Elen2

*Для Наташеньки-Сентябринки ,на юбилей сватьи .*

*«Да здравствует дама прекрасная эта!»*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=============================
*Золотое поздравление.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=====================

Хрюшки,поздравление брала,толи здесь,толи в "одноклассниках"?Но пригодилось-СПАСИБО!
*3 ПОРОСЕНКА*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 Только малость переделала.


*Индейцы из племени Табако поздравляют юб* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


..........................................
Это прошло просто замечательно,но делать нужно к завершенью программы.когда все уже веселые.

*Вьетнамский гость. Поздравление именинника (банка с хреном).*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=================================

*Астрологический прогноз на сегодняшний юбилейный вечер.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=========================================
Подтестовки,если нужны минусовки,скажешь.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

luisa (15.10.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), Туся (03.09.2018)

----------


## Сентябринка

Леночка, дорогая!!! большое спасибо тебе за помощь в поиске нужного материала!!! "Золотое поздравление" - самое то, что я хотела!!!! Ну и еще кое-что прибавим от себя!!!!СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (16.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Для Ларочки -Anisoara,на юбилей сада.*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




А здесь много подтекстовок в сценарии 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



 Ведущий: Для вас звучат поэтические строки.

 Чем пахнет дошкольник?



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Ларочка,какая-то *"Симфония жизни " на 70 лет попалась.* Кто у меня недавно просил? Наташа-Сентябринка?Короче, на всякий случай.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Алусик (22.01.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

> Для Ларочки



Леночка, спасибо......забрала в копилочку :Grin:

----------

Elen2 (16.09.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> Песня «Мамин день»


СПАСИБО за замечательную песенку, Елена.

----------


## Lapsik 061

Леночка, доброе утро! Срочно нужна твоя помощь! Ты когда-то выставляла шаблоны осенних красивых листьев - я не могу найти. Может, ты помнишь где это? :Blush2:

----------


## Валя Муза

> Удивительно,но оказывается не все видели Бумажный оркестр.Выставляю. Музыку со вступлением смиксовала Наташенька-Сентябринка.
> Мы (я и мои воспитанники) показали на Отчетном концерте в Доме культуре. Минимум подготовки(2 занятия), детям нравится, во время номера стояла гробовая тишина и потом море аппладисментов получили.Дети довольны и я ,естественно.Спасибо автору.Видео и музыка в папке.
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
> [url[/url]


[IMG][img]http://*********su/6344604.gif[/img][/IMG]

Лєночка, тисяча подяк за цей оркестр! Він стільки задоволення приніс дітворі! Вчиться швидко! Оригінальний! Ми ним шурхотіли, показуючи, як осінні листочки шурхотять... Його незвичайність і батьків здивувала! А вчителька з першого класу прохала музику, щоб із дітьми робити його на фізкультхвилинках. Ось така реклама пішла....Показую, як моя дітвора шурхотіла

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5097410

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Лєночка, тисяча подяк за цей оркестр! Він стільки задоволення приніс дітворі! Вчиться швидко! Оригінальний! Ми ним шурхотіли, показуючи, як осінні листочки шурхотять... Його незвичайність і батьків здивувала!


Валюша,я рада,что тебе понравился оркестр. я его оставила на 8 марта.




> пасибо за ссылку


На здоровье.

----------


## genek

*  Песня  «Мамин день»*
*автор Сенькив Оксана.
Перевод  Кислициной Е.В.*

Елена, огромное спасибо, за песню!

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> А нет ли к кого песенки "Снежные пирожки",


Оксаночка, я  тебе*  все по "Снежным пирожкам",*что есть у меня  и нашла.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (20.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> В средней поём эту Дед Мороз,


я нашла минус  *песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали ,дедушка"  для мл и ср деток*


  плюс и минус  http://chudesenka.ru/2437-my-tebya-t...-dedushka.html
И очень понравилась *игра  для малышек "Волшебный посох",*я такую не видела. У меня есть 2  варианта,но не такие.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 Елочки-пенечки  


*Новогодние игры*
*


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


*

----------

HelenaG (11.11.2017), Lana9370 (27.11.2017), Nich Tanya (29.10.2017), oksi7771 (21.10.2018), strelka_64 (22.07.2017), Алусик (09.12.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), Ната25 (09.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (16.09.2019), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (20.12.2015)

----------


## Сентябринка

> я нашла минус и ноты к этой песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали ,дедушка" для мл и ср деток


Леночка, спасибо!!!!!!!!!! И как ты так быстро успеваешь исполнять наши желания?????????  НАША ПАЛОЧКА-ВЫРУЧАЛОЧКА!!! (сокращенно: помогалочка!!! :Ok:  :Taunt: )

----------


## elen82

Ленусь, спасибо от всей души!

----------


## Левадана

Леночка, спасибо за новогодние игры!!!

[IMG]http://s20.******info/8ab99ddf23d9a96909e55318a86efcb6.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Музрукоff

> музыкальная игра`Снежные пирожки`.


Ах, какая прелесть для малюсиков. Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Anisoara

Леночка, дорогая и уважаемая, огромное спасибо за новогодний материал!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Світланочка

Здрастуйте наша Олена Володимирівна! Ну вже дуже закортіло подивитись Ваші новорічні ігри, але я чомусь їх не бачу... :Meeting:  мабуть тому, що я раніше не заходила у Вашу темку, лише спілкувались у бесєдці. Тож вітаю Вас у вашій "хаті" і дякую що ділитесь з людьми таким потрібним матеріалом.
Ух ти скільки тут всього що аж очі розбігаються! :Ok:  Дякуюю!!

----------


## genek

> я нашла минус и ноты к этой *песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали ,дедушка"  для мл и ср деток*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> И очень понравилась *игра  для малышек "Волшебный посох",*я такую не видела. У меня есть 2  варианта,но не такие.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *Новогодняя  игра с воздушными шариками*  ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Елена, вы  :Ok:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали ,дедушка" для мл и ср деток





> игра для малышек "Волшебный посох"





> Новогодняя игра с воздушными шариками


Спасибо,Леночка,вот бы на укр. :Tender: 
 "Волшебный посох"играли,класс, :Ok: спасибо,что напомнила,я за неё забыла,вспомнила ,перевод на укр.у Валюши.

----------


## E-lena

> `Снежные пирожки`


Спасибо, интересный сценарий, и все так складно, так продумано... но на русском. А может его кто-то переводил? И еще, пожалуйста, кинте в лику  слова песенок новогодних, а то фонограммы есть, а слов я не знаю. Я поперевожу на укр. СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна! Побывала у Вас в гостях. Очень мне у Вас понравилось! Разрешите заходить на " огонек". Даже не знала, что есть такой раздел на форуме, теперь буду и здесь бывать.


Забегайте.




> кинте в лику слова песенок новогодних


Ленчик,ты не ответила.какие песни тебе кинуть?




> Спасибо за замечательный перевод!


Спасибо.




> Леночка!!! Спасибо за щедрость!!!


Рада поделиться.

----------


## mishel61

> увидела на музыкальном форуме игро-танец"Хоропляс"


Лена спасибо за широту души!
Как всегда вовремя, - снимаю шляпу!

----------


## yurgesovna

с вашим материалом праздники для детей становятся сказкой!!!огромное спасибо!

----------


## Ледок

_Леночка,огромное спасибо!_

_Наши малыши тоже рады такой музыке._

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, не жадничайте!!!!
> Дорогие мои,повторяю!!!! очень прошу, не осатвляйте без внимания!!!!
> Девочки-мальчики, очень прошу, закидайте пож-та в меня хорошенькими песенками для ребёнка 5-6 лет + и- на любую тематику. Мне для конкурса нада.




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Nich Tanya (29.10.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (14.12.2015), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021)

----------


## Elen2

> Эх, сочинил бы кто - нибудь 3 куплет к этой песенке


 Раечка,посмотри,дописала.
*Белые снежинки на лице Маринки.*
_Муз. и сл. К.Костина_ 
1. Вот и выпал снег, снег. 
Мы летим за ним вслед 
С маленькой Маринкой, 
Узенькой тропинкой. 
Припев: 
Белые, белые, белые снежинки 
Падают, падают на лицо Маринки 
Белые снежинки. 
2. У Маринки был друг 
Он её забыл вдруг. 
Что ей делать, если 
Не гулять им вместе. 
Припев: 
Белые, белые, белые слезинки 
Капают, капают на лицо Маринки. 
Белые слезинки. 
*вместо большого проигрыша.*
_сл. Кислициной Е.В._



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




https://yadi.sk/d/BarxHB_CkPzxd
https://yadi.sk/d/lBqHEvkTkQ22E

----------

linker_59 (12.10.2020), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (20.12.2015)

----------


## Раиса2001

> Раечка,посмотри,дописала.


Милая Леночка!   :Tender: [QUOTE]
Спасибо тебе за новый (позитивный) куплет любимой песенки; за внимание ко мне, к моей просьбе, за потраченное на меня время!  :Vishenka 21: 
Благодаря тебе я поняла, что не только у Газпрома, но и у нищих бюджетников мечты иногда сбываются!   :flower:  :Whistle: 
Здоровья, счастья, благополучия и адекватного начальства тебе - на всю жизнь!   :Laie 40:

----------


## Elen2

> Подскажите пожалуйста стихи, песенку для Снегирей и танец наипростейший


*Танец снегирей*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Задор_Инка (27.10.2018)

----------


## Раисса

Ленусь, пришла по ссылке на "Снегирей" полюбоваться, не тут-то было, вся тайна за синей полоской скрыта! Теперь-то откроется, но я просто удивилась, что попала в твой Дворец! Вечером сюда приду обязательно!
Вот, всё получилось, спасибушки тебе, Помогалочка!!!)))

----------


## Elen2

> Милая Леночка (Elen2)!
> Спасибо тебе за всё, что ты делаешь для меня!Именно поэтому я вконец обнаглела и снова припёрлась к тебе за помощью!
> Если (вдруг!) на тебя нападёт вдохновение, и попрёт рифма, и будет время, и желание, сочини, пожалуйста, ещё 1-2 куплета для мальчиков - солистов, а?
> (это - песня "Школа юных Дед Морозов")


Раюшка,я совершенно случайно зашла сюда.Ты хоть в личку пиши. :Aga: 
Раюшка, вот ,что у меня получилось. :Meeting: 
*Песня "Школа юных Дед Морозов",автор Егор Шабатовский*


Все так просто получается у взрослых, 
 Хочет мама, чтобы стал я скрипачом. 
 Ну, а я хочу быть просто Дед Морозом, 
 Не хочу я больше думать ни о чем. 

 Припев. Я ей говорю серьезно, 
 Что пошел бы наяву 
 В школу юных Дед Морозов 
 Обучаться волшебству. 

 Мама сердится и папа недоволен, 
 Говорят, что это детский глупый спор, 
 Что учиться нужно в музыкальной школе 
 И давно пора забыть про всякий вздор. 

 Припев. Я им говорю серьезно, 
 Что пошел бы наяву, 
 В школу юных Дед Морозов 
 Обучаться волшебству. 
  [/I]
*сл. Кислициной Е.В.* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

laratet (30.12.2015), lenik (14.12.2015), linker_59 (12.10.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Раиса2001

> Раюшка, вот ,что у меня получилось.
> Песня "Школа юных Дед Морозов",автор Егор Шабатовский


Леночка, ты - чудо,  умница,  прелесть,  талант!  
И  милый,  отзывчивый,  внимательный  и  добрый   человек!
Чмоки - чмоки тебя в умный лобик и  доброе  сердце!
Господи, дай, пожалуйста, этому человеку всего, чего хочет (в разумных пределах)!
Лен, спасибо за всё! 
Ты сделала меня счастливой!
 :Laie 22:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 39:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 33:

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, ты - чудо, умница, прелесть, талант! 
> И милый, отзывчивый, внимательный и добрый человек!
> Чмоки - чмоки тебя в умный лобик и доброе сердце!
> Господи, дай, пожалуйста, этому человеку всего, чего хочет (в разумных пределах)!
> Лен, спасибо за всё! 
> Ты сделала меня счастливой!


Раюшка,обращайся. Твои задания мне понятны и интересны. С удовольствием помогу.



> Леночка, спасибо огромное за папку с зайцами. такое многообразие!!!!очень удобно.надо тоже так попытаться сделать папочки по твоей аналогии


Наташенька,вот так и учимся друг от друга всему.

----------


## Elen2

Хороший вход на Новый год

----------

laratet (30.12.2015), lenik (14.12.2015), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла в интернете - ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ ОБЕЗЬЯНЫ :Grin: 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, почитайте, настроение  поднялось от прочитанного. :Taunt: 
*Особенности русского нового года, или новогодние каникулы*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

strelka_64 (22.07.2017), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*,  :Taunt:  :Ok:  Спасибо, Леночка, насмешила :Yes4:

----------


## livni

Девочки, я придумала новую игру на Новый год. Может кому-то пригодится. Дети встают в две команды. На другой стороне дистанции стоят по два родителя. Один с ведерком. другой с пластиковым прозрачным контейнером-трубой от елочных украшений  высотой не менее 1-1,5 м. Форма контейнера не важна (круглая или квадратная). Главное, чтобы под размер ваших снежков подходил. Ребенок бросает "снежок" в ведро родителю, а другой родитель снежок укладывает в контейнер. И так, пока контейнер не заполнится. Кто быстрее. можно и без бросков в ведро, просто дети бегут по одному от команды и заполняют свой контейнер. Но я хотела взять побольше родителей.

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Добрый вечер, Елена Владимировна. НУЖНА  ВАША  ПОМОЩЬ !!! Выучила со старшими  девчёнками танец БАБОК-ЁЖЕК, но... хочется подводку к танцу и слова  для девчёнок( их 8 чел.).  :Tender:   У меня как-то не поворачивается язык сказать на них " бабки"  :Meeting:   Может как-то " девчёнки-ёжки"  или как-то ещё..?  Они модные, красивые... Можно на русском и на украинском языках. ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, я придумала новую игру на Новый год


Людочка, спасибо за идею.Много снежков потребуется.




> хочется подводку к танцу


=======================
*Подводка  к танцу Бабок Ежек.*
_Кислицина Е.В.
__
Веселись, честной народ,
мы встречаем Новый год!
Мы сегодня нарядились
в Бабок ежек  превратились.
.

Эх, крути, метель, верти!
Нам с тобою по пути.
Размахнёмся помелом,
Танцевать сейчас начнем!_

==========================================

из инета

Бабки Ежки 
Мы совсем не старые Бабки – Ежки
Живем в избушке многие века
В детских сказках шалим немножко
И не берет нас серая тоска.

*Подводки к танцам*

Загляните сюда:
http://muzruk.wmsite.ru/moe-tvorches...tihi/podvodki/
ПОДВОДКА К ТАНЦУ ХЛОПУШЕК. 

(`Хлопушка` легкозаменяема словом `Петрушка`) 

Берегите ваши ушки! 
В детский сад пришли хлопушки! 
Любим яркий громкий звук 
И хлопки веселых рук! 

Очень просим- не пугайтесь, 
Громче хлопайте , старайтесь! 
Увлечем мы вас хлопками, 
Хлопайте сегодня с нами! 

Как начнем сейчас стрелять, 
Нас тогда не удержать! 
Набросаем конфетти, 
Не проехать- не пройти! 

Ты- хлопушка! Я хлопушка! 
Ты игрушка! Я -игрушка! 
Объявляем танец свой 
Развеселый, озорной! 
_Кириллова Людмила Васильевна_.

*А здесь  тема Людмилы Васильевны,где много  подводок к разным танцам.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138744
Шаги босых девичьих ножек
Забавные косички, 
Звонкий детский смех, 
Для папы дочь – всего д * ой * бесспорно. Лучше всех!
И вот уже дочурка подрастает, взрослеет не по дням. А по часам, 
И как порой отец скучает
По детским шуткам, озорным глазам. 
Прошли года. Расцвел его цветочек, 
Обещан принцу он, назад дороги нет, 
Танцует папа этот танец с дочкой, 
Прекрасней танца не Было и нет!

Мама. Самое дорогое на свете!
Но когда-то взрослеют дети.
Ваш сын давно уже стал взрослым,
Самостоятельным, серьезным.
На танец маму пригласи
И в детство память возврати.

Повзрослела дочка, повзрослела.
И как она прекрасна в платье белом!
Что Папе чувств не удержать,
И дочку вновь, как в детстве хочется обнять.
Пусть папа дочь на танец пригласит,
И хоть на миг ей детство возвратит.
Танец - АНТРЕ
Пробили на башне большие куранты,
Играйте громче, веселей музыканты,
Чтоб всех я гостей в замок позвал.
Сегодня в замке Королевский бал!

Танец -ХУДОЖНИКИ
Палочка волшебная есть у меня, друзья.
Волшебной этой палочкой могу построить я
Башню, дом, и самолет и большущий пароход!

Танец -ЦВЕТЫ
Все цветы - такие красавицы,
Розы, астры подарим маме!
Следующий номер нашей программы:
Девочки, танцующие с цветами.

Танец -БУРАТИНО
Светит солнышко с утра,
Значит, всем вставать пора.
Все скорее просыпайтесь,
Быстро-быстро поднимайтесь.
С Буратино потянитесь,
Раз, нагнитесь, два, нагнитесь,
На носочки дружно встаньте,
Танцевать все выбегайте. 
Буратино потянулся, раз нагнулся, два нагнулся,
Руки в стороны развел,
Ключик, видно, не нашел.
Что ключ со дна достать, нам придется станцевать!

Танец - МОРЕ
Я не люблю мертвый пейзаж. Если ветер – так чтобы он свистал в ушах, рвал на голове волосы, бил бы о прибрежные скалы вздыбленные волны… Если тишина – чтоб в глубине ее звенел шум прибоя, лаская взгляд закатными красками моря… 

Танец - ЗАИНЬКА
Дети любят игрушки – так все говорят.
Ну а разве игрушки не любят ребят?
Очень любят! Души в них не чают!
Просто это не все замечают… 

Танец - ЧА-ЧА-ЧА
Скоро будет для всех карнавал, я об этом недавно узнал. 
И всю ночь на всех площадях, словно в сказке
Горожане в костюмах, в палтьях, и в масках
Веселятся, играют , поют хохоча,
До рассвета танцуют ча-ча-ча. 



Наш сегодняшний концерт – это не просто отчетный концерт в конце года. Мы занимались целый учебный год, старались, преодолевали трудности, лень, боль, не все получается с первого, а то и с пятого раза. Но все же было интересно. Вы постигали тайны красоты танцевальных движений. И теперь идти с танцем по жизни – ваша судьба.





Пусть будет танец ваш крылат,
Движения легкими и стройный стан,
Улыбка на губах, и добрый взгляд,
Аплодисменты – вот награда вам!

Вед.1. Прекрасен танец! Это волшебство 
К себе влечет стремительно и цепко 
Движенья, ритм и музыки родство 
Переплетались с яркою подсветкой 

Вед.2. Здесь красота рождает красоту 
Какую? Ту, в которой нет покоя 
И сердце вновь стремится в высоту 
Подвластно танцу, музыке и строю. 

Кто для вас споет и спляшет,
Песни разные покажет
Сюжетные и народные,
Частушки и хороводные,
Слушайте и восхищайтесь,
Аплодировать громче старайтесь.

1 р. Добро пожаловать, друзья,
В наш сад цветов и грёз.
Здесь сказки добрые живут,
Знакомые до слёз.

2 р. Что стали взрослыми давно
Забудете вы вдруг.
И детства сказок хоровод
Закружится вокруг!

Вед. Мордовочки нарядные,
Красивые и ладные!
Нисколько не стесняются,
Танцуют, улыбаются!
2. МОРДОВОЧКА

Дети - это ангелы небес
Нельзя без них прожить, они прекрасны.
Они всего начало и наш крест,
Как солнышко на небосклоне ясном.
3. АНЕГЕЛ ЛЕТИТ.

Танец искромётный всю кровь разгонит вмиг.
И напев цыганский во все сердца проник!
4. НАНЭ ЦОХА

От весёлых ритмов никуда не деться.
Ритмы современные, это ритмы детства.
5. ЛАДОШКА

Направо – песни звонко льются,
Там губы звонко запоют.
Пойдёшь налево – там смеются,
А прямо – сказки оживут.
6. КОЛОБОК

Музыка как звон хрустальный и нежна и горяча.
А ну смелее выходите и танцуйте ча-ча-ча.
7. ЧА_ЧА_ЧА

К нам пришли мишутки Гамми,
Веселиться будут с нами.
Любят все мишуток сильно,
Потому что из мультфильма.
8. ГАММИ

Дочке спать пора ложиться,
Только ей совсем не спится.
А мама песенку споёт,
Дочка быстренько уснёт.
9. КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ с игрушками.

Отвечайте на вопрос, у кого морковкой нос?
Мы его зимой слепили и на ёлку пригласили!
10. МОРОЗИКИ

Сам Павлин с подругой Павой выступает величаво.
Хвост – как веер маскарадный: яркий, красочный, нарядный.
11. ПАВЛИНЫ

О вальсах сказано немало.
Он в песнях и стихах воспет.
И сколько б танцев не бывало,
А лучше вальса танца нет!
12. ВАЛЬС АНАСТАСИЯ

Мы хотим ещё сказать: юмор нам не занимать!
И о жизни деревенской мы хотим вам рассказать.
И не только рассказать, а с задором станцевать!
13. ВАНЮША

Тебе, Россия, мы танцуем,
Ведём свой вечный хоровод,
Тебя от всей души мы любим 
И прославляем наш народ!
14. РОССИЯ.

Флаги родные парят в небе синем,
В час испытанья и радости час,
Неразделимы Мы и Россия –
Время на прочность проверило нас!
15. ЖИВИ, НАША РУСЬ!

Я помню вальса звук прелестный, 
Весенней ночью в поздний час, 
Его пел голос неизвестный, 
И песня чудная лилась. 

Вед.1. Вальс устарел, говорит кто - то смеясь,
Но для меня этот вальс вечно молод
Кружатся пары и в зной, и холод
В этот же ритм увлекая меня

Вед 2. Вальс «Нежность».

 Ах Россия, волшебные росы
Ты ветрами волнуешь покосы
Заплетаешь березонькам косы
Ты встречаешь меня соловьями, 
как знакомыми с детства словами

•	«Во поле береза» исполняют уч-ся 2 класса

Вед.1. Веселил нас много раз русский танец «Перепляс»
Сколько удали, задора, сколько радости во взоре!
Вед 2. Веселей берись за дело, так чтоб все вокруг запело,
Пусть никто не усидит, хоть немного подробит.

•	Встречайте уч-ся 3 класса «Мужицкий»

Вед.1. Прекрасен танец! Это волшебство 
К себе влечет стремительно и цепко 
Движенья, ритм и музыки родство 
Переплетались с яркою подсветкой 

Вед.2. Здесь красота рождает красоту 
Какую? Ту, в которой нет покоя 
И сердце вновь стремится в высоту 
Подвластно танцу, музыке и строю


 К счастливому миру ведут все дорожки,
Живут в этом мире счастливые крошки.
Там Вера с Добром поселились на веке.
Там ветер- из смеха, из радости-реки.
Там рыжее солнце играет лучами,
Там звёзды хохочут ночами,
И маленьким жителям этой страны
Спускают на лучиках добрые СНЫ!!!

Ведущий 2 Там служат волшебники светлому детству,
Весёлые сказки живут по соседству,
Там даже тоска никогда не тоскует,
Года бесконечно кукушка кукует,
Никто не болеет, никто не страдает,
А если вдруг горе туда забредает,
То добрые феи тот час налетят
И в шарик воздушный его превратят.

Ведущий 1. Прекрасные феи хранят за лесами
Огромный хрустальный сундук с чудесами.
И если кому-то захочется чуда,
То можно достать это чудо оттуда.

Ведущие 1 и 2 Всё можно повидать, вполне
В волшебной маленькой стране!


Заключительный номер «Маленькая страна»


Вот здесь есть  подводки к танцам  http://forum.numi.ru/index.php?showtopic=10799
https://muzraduga.wordpress.com/стих...дводки/




> на украинском языках.


*На украинском......не ко мне.*

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

СПАСИБО Вам огромное за помощь !!!  :Ok:  :Ok:   :Thank You:   :040:  :040:

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена  Владимировна, мне нужна опять Ваша ПОМОЩЬ !!! Пересмотрела все подводки, НО... не нашла то, что мне нужно  :No2:   В средней группе хочу поставить танец СНЕГУРОЧЕК и Д. МОРОЗИКОВ ( из " Ну, погоди" ) ПОМОГИТЕ  с ПОДВОДКОЙ  и  ПАРУ СТИШКОВ ДЛЯ НИХ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!

----------


## Elen2

> танец СНЕГУРОЧЕК


*Для снегурочек*
*Т. Петрова*



Я Снегурочка лесная,
Стать волшебницей хочу.
Колдовать я начинаю
Вызову-ка я пургу!

Закружусь я в танце быстром,
И снежинки полетят.
Занесёт всё снегом чистым,
Как вернуться мне назад?

Дедушка, ау-ау!
Я доколдовалась.
Вызвала сама пургу
И вот растерялась.

Снег засыпал все пути,
Как найти дорогу?
Ты на помощь мне спеши,
Вызывай подмогу!

----------

lenik (14.12.2015), mswetlana23 (31.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Игры новогодние для детей*
http://ladydance-vyksa.ucoz.ru/publ/...etej/3-1-0-927


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (20.12.2015), tvelen (07.10.2016), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Маженка (13.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*
Новогодние загадки*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Д. МОРОЗИКОВ


Есть уже готовые стихи- подводки к этому танцу.

* Кириллова Людмила Васильевна. 
Подводка к выступлению Дед Морозиков.* 
_
Дед Морозики –ребята, 
Группа средняя (старшая) детсада! 
Мы на помощь подрастаем, 
Дед Морозу обещаем: 

Научиться волшебству, 
Колдовать по старшинству! 
Приносить подарки детям, 
Быть за часики в ответе. 

И когда они пробьют, 
Ровно через пять минут 
Пригласить всех в хоровод, 
Пляской встретить новый год! 

Руку мы тебе пожмем, 
И тебя не подведем, 
Дед Морозов юных смена 
Вышла в новый год на сцену!_

----------

lenik (14.12.2015), mswetlana23 (31.07.2016), бабалена (28.10.2016)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО !!!  Вы- моя ДОБРАЯ ФЕЯ  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

*К танцу Снегурочек*
Каждый год мы с нетерпеньем 
Новогодний праздник ждем. 
Он приходит к нам с весельем 
И бенгальским огнем! 

И сверкая, как снежинка, 
К вам Снегурочка спешит, 
У нее коса, как льдинка, 
На морозе звенит. 

Платье в белых кружевах, 
Иней в белых волосах. 
Вся белым-белешенька, 
Снегом запорошена.

_Лена.хочешь допишу стих?_
_Кислицина Е.В._
К вам пришла я не одна,
С сестрами- малышками,
 Не боимся мы мороза,
Танцевать все вышли мы.



==================
Вальс снегурочки` - Марина Соколова 
http://yadi.sk/d/qibmJHhWkYXRk
==========================
Светлана и Дарья Кузнецовы - Песня Снегурочки 
(автор В.Юдина) 

плюс 

http://yadi.sk/d/sFB9gSjicvCQw 

минус 

http://yadi.sk/d/xQw5QB1XcvCPE 

ноты 

http://yadi.sk/d/UYCiwZMFcvCQD 

текст 

http://yadi.sk/d/rQJUWd6lcvCS9
====================
Песня Снегурочки -музыка - `Happy New Year` (`Abba`)в исполнении Юлии Степановой-Пинус. Огромное спасибо, Юля!!! 



Я пришла из дивной сказки, 
Снежной тетушки зимы, 
И, конечно, без подсказки, 
Все меня узнали вы. 
Как спешила я сегодня. 
Как боялась опоздать, 
Но в лесу мне было нужно 
Шубки зайчикам раздать... 
===================

----------

Anna57 (20.12.2015), laratet (30.12.2015), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), ЕленаВасс (11.11.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), марина гайворонская (06.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Слова Е.И Морозовой ,оказывается это песенка
*
[img]http://*********su/6541927m.png[/img]



> К танцу Снегурочек
> Каждый год мы с нетерпеньем 
> Новогодний праздник ждем. 
> Он приходит к нам с весельем 
> И бенгальским огнем! 
> 
> И сверкая, как снежинка, 
> К вам Снегурочка спешит, 
> У нее коса, как льдинка, 
> ...

----------


## Раиса2001

Лена, ау-у-у! 
Это  я,  наглая и беспардонная красная девица Рая (красная не от красоты неописуемой, а от стыда и срама)! 
Я снова припёрлась к тебе за помощью!
Если вдруг на тебя нападёт вдохновение, накинется поэтическая Муза, сочини мне, пожалуйста, 4-ый куплет песни "Телефонный разговор", а? 
Если нет - я не обижусь!
ПЕСНЯ    "ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ  РАЗГОВОР":
1)Перед самым Новым годом позвонил нам Дед Мороз и сказал  суровым  тоном, что он там совсем замёрз! 
2)Разве в жизни так бывает, что уж даже Дед Мороз сам от стужи замерзает, сам себе морозит нос?
3)Приходи скорей на праздник, добрый Дедушка Мороз! Знаем мы, что ты проказник, ждём твоих подарков воз!"
4) ?
Извини за беспокойство, больше обратиться не к кому...    :Blush2:  :Meeting:

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, ау-у-у! 
> Это я, наглая и беспардонная красная девица Рая (красная не от красоты неописуемой, а от стыда и срама)! 
> Я снова припёрлась к тебе за помощью!
> Если вдруг на тебя нападёт вдохновение, накинется поэтическая Муза, сочини мне, пожалуйста, 4-ый куплет песни "Телефонный разговор", а? 
> Если нет - я не обижусь!
> ПЕСНЯ "ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ РАЗГОВОР":
> 1)Перед самым Новым годом позвонил нам Дед Мороз и сказал суровым тоном, что он там совсем замёрз! 
> 2)Разве в жизни так бывает, что уж даже Дед Мороз сам от стужи замерзает, сам себе морозит нос?
> 3)Приходи скорей на праздник, добрый Дедушка Мороз! Знаем мы, что ты проказник, ждём твоих подарков воз!"
> 4) ?


Раюшка, а что это за песня? Дай послушать,пожалуйста.
_Кислицина Е.В_
*4) Приводи с собой Снегурку,заведем все хоровод. Вместе с вами встретим  праздник- развеселый Новый год.*

----------


## Elen2

> ПЕСНЯ "ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ РАЗГОВОР":
> 1)Перед самым Новым годом позвонил нам Дед Мороз и сказал суровым тоном, что он там совсем замёрз! 
> 2)Разве в жизни так бывает, что уж даже Дед Мороз сам от стужи замерзает, сам себе морозит нос?
> 3)Приходи скорей на праздник, добрый Дедушка Мороз! Знаем мы, что ты проказник, ждём твоих подарков воз!"
> 4) ?
> Раюшка, а что это за песня? Дай послушать,пожалуйста.
> 4) Приводи с собой Снегурку,заведем все хоровод. Вместе с вами встретим праздник- развеселый Новый год.


нашла видео и минус,но минус немного другой


минус.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nastiabar (21.10.2017), tvelen (07.10.2016), шанталь (08.11.2017)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> я нашла минус и ноты к этой *песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали ,дедушка"  для мл и ср деток*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> И очень понравилась *игра  для малышек "Волшебный посох",*я такую не видела. У меня есть 2  варианта,но не такие.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *Новогодняя  игра с воздушными шариками*  ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Ура!!!!!Заработала!!!!  Спасибо огромное, открылись файлы. Елена, у вас всегда такой интересный и информативный материал, спасибо.

----------


## alla-mus

> песне "Мы тебя так долго ждали





> игра для малышек "Волшебный посох


Елена, спасибо огромное за песенки и игры! Мне очень понравилась игра с посохом!

----------


## Раиса2001

> Раюшка, а что это за песня? Дай послушать,пожалуйста.
> Кислицина Е.В


Лена,   сначала  -   извинялки  и  оправдалки!
Ты, Лена, продвинутый  пользователь,  тебе  легко сказать: "дай  послушать",  а  мне сделать  это невозможно, т.к. я - тупой чайник, и не умею выставлять  ващще  ничего!  (Тупизна   поразительная  и   неизлечимая,  дрессуре  не   поддаюсь!)
Кроме   того,  я тебе не напечатала (из - за лени) ПРИПЕВ  песни:
"Где  ты?   Где  ты?  Где  ты,  добрый  Дедушка  Мороз?
Что  ты?  Что  ты?  Что   ты?   Отогреем  мы  твой   нос!"
На    клипе,  который   ты  нашла,  минус   ТОЙ   САМОЙ   песни,  о  которой   я   тебе  говорила.  Это  она!

Теперь -  рассыплюсь  в  благодарностях!
Милая  Леночка!  
Спасибки   тебе,  респект  и  уважуха  за   твои   сочинялочки - выручалочки!  
За  то,  что  ты  денно  и  нощно   творишь  для   таких,  как я!
Здоровья  тебе,   твоему   сыну,  снохе,   внучке  и  собаке  на  долгие   годы! 
Мирного  неба  над  головой,  благоденствия  и  процветания  вашей  дружной семье!   :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Elen2

> Теперь - рассыплюсь в благодарностях!
> Милая Леночка! 
> Спасибки тебе, респект и уважуха за твои сочинялочки - выручалочки! 
> За то, что ты денно и нощно творишь для таких, как я!
> Здоровья тебе, твоему сыну, снохе, внучке и собаке на долгие годы! 
> Мирного неба над головой, благоденствия и процветания вашей дружной семье!


*Раюшка, спасибо ,хорошая моя.* Приходи еще  с заказами.Ради таких слов и пожеланий,что не  сделаешь?

Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.


*Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)* 

Содержание 

1.В гостях у сказки 
2.Возле елки нашей 
3.Два чудесных колобка 
4.Дед Мороз пощипал нам щечки 
5.Едет паровоз,стоп Дед Мороз 
6.Едет паровоз 1 
7.Едет паровоз 2 
8.Зайки 
9.Зайки и лиса 
10.Весело потопаем 
11.Звери на елке у ребят 
12.Превращение морковки 
13.Лесом по проселку 
14.Малыши - карандаши 
15.Мы погреемся немножко 
16.На полянку, на лужок 
17.Новогодняя 
18.Новый год 
19.Пляска 
20.Пляска зайцев 1 
21.Пляска зайцев 2 
22.Погремушки новогодние 
23.Развлекушки 
24.Снежочки 
25.Танец Медвежат 
26.Танец Петрушек 
27.Танец Снежинок 
28.Мишка пляшет 
29.Хлоп тебе 
30.Я вам сказку покажу 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (20.12.2015), elis673 (09.11.2018), elsor (27.11.2022), HelenaG (11.11.2017), Leena-E (28.10.2019), linker_59 (12.10.2020), nastiabar (21.10.2017), natalia1508 (10.01.2016), orlova (09.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.11.2019), zaruzi (09.11.2022), ~Марина~ (08.11.2017), Анастасия Галанова (20.12.2018), Анна1981 (09.10.2019), Гульниза (09.12.2015), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Иннусик (13.11.2017), Ирина Якунина (01.12.2022), Иришка Б (16.11.2017), Ирун (11.11.2020), Люстапильда (06.11.2016), Маженка (13.12.2015), Марина ан (28.10.2016), Мусиенко (08.11.2022), на.та.ли. (15.11.2017), Ната25 (09.11.2016), НИрина (20.11.2019), ольга76 (07.12.2022), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (20.12.2015), Татьяна Капина (30.11.2018), Татьяна Юрьевна (25.11.2017), ТИНУЛЯ (15.11.2021), Элла Никитина (05.11.2017), ЮНВА (11.11.2018)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> для малышей


Спасибо,Леночка.
Я не знаю,кому как? но твоя девочка-Васелюшечка,просто супер!!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Дорогая Леночка! Первый раз попала на Вашу страничку......... Хоть и очень многое от меня скрыто, но я хотела бы выразить свою благодарность за тот материал, который у Вас нашла здесь. Большое-большое!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> но твоя девочка-Васелюшечка,просто супер!!!!


нУЖНО УМЕНЬШИТЬ, А Я НИКАК ДО ЛАРОЧКИ НЕ ДОБЕРУСЬ.





> Хоть и очень многое от меня скрыто


Должно все уже открыться.




> хотела бы выразить свою благодарность за тот материал, который у Вас нашла здесь. Большое-большое!!!!!!!!!!


На здоровье.




> Ну вот всё и открылось, к счастью, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО!!!


Музруки-самый нетерпеливый народ

----------


## Tania-112a

Лена, еще раз спасибо за волшебный новогодний материал)))

[img]http://*********su/6574931m.gif[/img]

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> *Слова Е.И Морозовой ,оказывается это песенка
> *
> [img]http://*********su/6541927m.png[/img]


Спасибо за ноты, чудесная песенка. Диапазон, правда большой, но красивая мелодия. Спасибо.

----------


## Ладога

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.
> 
> 
> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


*Лена! И я от всей души благодарю Вас за сочинялочки-выручалочки! Вы, правда, как добрая Фея из сказки! Очень прошу поделиться диском новогодним! Спасибо!*

----------


## Лорис

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.


Огромное СПАСИБО, Елена!

----------


## Ладога

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.
> 
> 
> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


*Спасибо за диск! 
*

----------


## solnet

Лена, спасибо за диск для малышек... Утащила в норку....

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.
> 
> *Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)*


Какая классная подборочка! :Ok: Елена Владимировна, от всей души благодарю за диск!

----------


## irinavalalis

> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


Леночка - как хорошо, что я у тебя нашла эту помогалочку! То, что нужно для моих малышек! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Elen2

> Как Вы все это делаете, это же сложнейшие элементы перестановки! Спасибо.


Раиса, танец не мой, просто нашла на ютубе. Да,он достаточно сложный,но очень красивый.





> Лена! И я от всей души благодарю Вас за сочинялочки-выручалочки!





> Огромное СПАСИБО, Елена!





> Спасибо за диск!





> Лена, спасибо за диск для малышек... Утащила в норку....





> Какая классная подборочка


Рада поделиться. Радуйте своих воспитанников,девочки.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка - как хорошо, что я у тебя нашла эту помогалочку! То, что нужно для моих малышек! Спасибо огромное!


Ириша, рада поделиться. Тебе спасибо за Деда Мороза. Сейчас у детей уже есть  понятие, чем дедушка занимается перед Новым годом.

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> Замечательный танец! Елена, может Вы дадите совет, ну как объяснить детям эту змейку и звездочки с разных рук. Как Вы все это делаете, это же сложнейшие элементы перестановки! Спасибо.


В этом-то и фишка, что Вы не хореограф, а ваши дети так танцуют!!!! Спасибо.

----------


## LAKATA

> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


*Спасибо большое!!! Настоящая помогалочка и скорая помощь!!!!!!
*

----------


## Sandra71

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.
> 
> *Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)*


Лена, привет! Первый раз у тебя в гостях! Спасибо, что делишься - это сейчас для нас очень ценно! Спасибо огромное!  :Viannen 12:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## опал1

Леночка, спасибо за диск! Забежала в твою помогалочку и снова подарочек! Приятных выходных!

----------


## вау

> Девочки,нашла у себя диск новогодний для малышек.Выставляю.


Ну прямо, как в сказке :Vah:  Не успел подумать, что-либо пожелать, а тут уже на блюдечке с золотой каёмочкой!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Elen2

> В этом-то и фишка, что Вы не хореограф, а ваши дети так танцуют!!!! Спасибо.


Раиса,это не мои дети. Я видео нашла на ютубе.




> Спасибо большое!!! Настоящая помогалочка и скорая помощь!!!!!!





> Чудеса.СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА СБОРНИК!!!





> Лена, привет! Первый раз у тебя в гостях! Спасибо, что делишься - это сейчас для нас очень ценно! Спасибо огромное!





> Леночка, спасибо за диск! Забежала в твою помогалочку и снова подарочек! Приятных выходных!





> Ну прямо, как в сказке Не успел подумать, что-либо пожелать, а тут уже на блюдечке с золотой каёмочкой!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## varvara7371

Леночка. Спасибо Вам огромное за Вашу потрясающую "Помогалочку". Теперь я буду здесь постоянным гостем. 
Отдельное спасибо за Новогодний материал!

----------


## Маинька

> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


Леночка, огромное спасибо за чудесную подборку!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, огромное спасибо за чудесную подборку!


Маинька,это я в позапрошлом году нашла на сорте и сохранила для себя.

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Здравствуйте, Елена Владимировна! Спасибо огромное за то, что делитесь своим опытом, чудесным материалом! Раньше радовалась вашему творчеству на соседнем форуме. Вот, наконец,  нашла Ваше чудо и здесь.* С уважением И.М.

[img]http://*********su/6673866m.jpg[/img]

----------


## romada

Здравствуйте, девочки. Подскажите, под какую музыку могут танцевать елочки во 2 младшей группе. Раньше на многие персонажи я брала музыку из Железновой. На рус. языке, правда, но ничего. Малявкам удобно, когда в тексте есть подсказка для движений и на второй - третий раз, они уже реагируют. А вот с елочками в этом году - ступор. Помогите, плиз)

----------


## иришка11

[quote="Elen2;5108845"]. Кислициной Е.В. 
3. Мне вчера приснился сон предновогодний,
В этом сне увидел будто наяву 
Что у нас открылась школа Дед Морозов
И Снегурочка встречает детвору.
Пр-в:
Я учусь у Дед Мороза,
Постигаю волшебство.
А малышка –Бабка Ежка
Изучает колдовство….

4. Дорогие ,мама с папой ,не сердитесь,
И моя мечта совсем не баловство,
Я хочу быть настоящим Дед Морозом
Буду чудо совершать и волшебство.
Припев. 
Я вам говорю серьезно, 
Что пойду я наяву, 
В школу юных Дед Морозов 
Обучаться волшебству. 
[/I]

Архив +и - https://yadi.sk/d/VBP6a8F8kWB
спасибо вы всегда радуете!!! Умничка!!!

----------

mswetlana23 (31.07.2016)

----------


## fatinija

Ленок!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!!! Дай Бог тебе здоровья,  творчества!!!!!! Ты действительно для всех помогалочка-выручалочка!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, как увидеть Вашу ссылку?


Вернитесь назад и посмотрите.




> спасибо вы всегда радуете!!! Умничка!!!





> Ленок!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!!! Дай Бог тебе здоровья, творчества!!!!!! Ты действительно для всех помогалочка-выручалочка!!!!


На  здоровье ,девочки. Радуйте своих воспитанников.

----------


## kuzia5252

> Леночка, как увидеть Вашу ссылку?


Огромное спасибо! Желаю и дальше творить и радовать!

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, мне срочно нужна подводка к танцу обезьян, пожалуйста


*Про обезьянок*  



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (14.12.2015), MAGIC (16.01.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Гульниза (09.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## Лорис

> И подарок от Маратыча
> `Год обезьяны` - Музыкальные сказки-приколы


КЛАСССС!!!! СПАСИБО!

----------


## окси 777

*Леночка* 
[img]http://*********su/6624432m.gif[/img]

----------


## Elen2

> КЛАСССС!!!! СПАСИБО!





> Леночка


Девочки, на здоровье.

----------


## Наталия Харченко

Леночка, добрий вечір! Поможіть з перекладом ))) Буду дуже вдячна!!!

Я родилась из зернышка,
А Ласточка-мой друг.
Меня под красным солнышком
Дюймовочкой зовут.

Сплю в стебельках фиалки,
Под розы лепестком,
Катаюсь на кувшинке
И полечу с Жуком.

Замуж за Лягушку, Крота я не пойду.
Себе я лучше принца прекрасного найду.
Я научусь готовить, стирать, красиво шить,
Ну а для всех детишек я вечно буду жить!

----------


## Elen2

> Подскажите, под какую музыку могут танцевать елочки во 2 младшей группе.


У меня есть авторская  песенка для елочек,но так и не собралась написать ни фонограмму ,ни соответственно плюсик.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

laratet (30.12.2015), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021)

----------


## Elen2

Танцы елочек
А вот средненькие танцуют



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

laratet (30.12.2015), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, добрий вечір! Поможіть з перекладом ))) Буду дуже вдячна!!!


Я с украинского на русский могу перевести.А  с русского на украинский к Леночке ,Валюшке или Тане-Талант.

----------


## Elen2

Первый танец оставил странное впечатление,какой-то набор хорошо разученных движений. Но...детям нравится, родителям тоже.А это самое главное.



> Ой как хорошо


Жалко зал маленький.развернуться не где.




> Обожаю танцы Аннушки


Девочки такие эмоциональные :Ok: 





> А вот и малышки танцуют


Как малышкам нравится песенка и танец,просто супер. Воспитатель - умница.Мне понравилось.

----------


## Elen2

> Мира и счастья Вашему, Леночка, Домику - помогалочке!





> Милая Елена Владимировна! Благодарю Вас за "ключик" к "Бумажному оркестру", да и не только к нему!





> огромное спасибо, за такую подборку. искала только стишок для обезьянки, а здесь такой КЛАД!!!


Девочки, всегда рада помочь.




> Разрешите, пожалуйста, взглянуть "хоть одним глазком


Ничего не прячу. Смотрите.

----------


## Elen2

*Подборочка  на Рождество*
*На украинском языке*

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

========================================

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

===============================
*На русском языке*



**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**
===================

----------

Anna57 (20.12.2015), keliot (08.12.2015), laratet (17.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (29.08.2016), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Маинька (08.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

_это то, что у меня  было  по Рождеству._


*Рождество плюсы и минусы*

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (20.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Колядки  и щедривки*
*на украинском языке*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ivano (08.12.2015), keliot (08.12.2015), laratet (17.01.2016), natalia1508 (10.01.2016), зірка (09.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*танцы обезьянок  с ютуба*

Неплохой танец обезьянок по показу


И хорошее начало танца обезьянок, дальше  не  у всех получится

----------

Alexandra_B (20.12.2015), ivano (08.12.2015), julialav (08.12.2015), keliot (08.12.2015), laratet (09.12.2015), lenik (14.12.2015), Lina_21 (08.12.2015), mishel61 (08.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (08.12.2015), tafa (19.12.2015), Лёка61 (15.12.2015), окси 777 (14.12.2015), опал1 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> ! Девочки, кому не жалко, поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой для ПЛЯСКИ ДЕДА МРОРОЗА





**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**
- нарезка Пляска Деда Мороза
====================================
`Пляска Деда Мороза и Бабы Яги (плюс)` автор Т. Киреева 

ПЛЯСКА ДЕДА МОРОЗА И БАБЫ ЯГИ. Сл. и муз. Т.Киреевой 

1.	Деде Мороз: Так уж исстари ведется, что в саду под Новый год 
Дед Мороз с детьми смеется, пляшет и поет! 

Баба Яга: Выходи, Мороз, в кружочек! 
Ты же был плясать мастак! 
Помнишь, мы с тобой, дружочек, танцевали так! 

Звучит «Калинка», танцуют в народном стиле. 

2.	Баба Яга: Быстро время пролетело - поменялась мода. 
По-другому заплясали мы со всем народом! 
Звучит «Летка –енька». Движения танца – соответствующие. 
3.	Баба Яга: Снова время пролетело – поменялись санцы. 
Мы с Морозом заплясали лучше иностранцев! 
Звучит «Ламбада». Движения этого танца. 
4.	Баба Яга: Много будет танцев новых в жизни быстротечной, 
Но, всегда плясать готовы этот танец вечный! 
выставляю два варианта от Олеговны:  
**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**


**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

======================================
Пришлось заменить `Ламбаду` на `Макарену`
Пляска Деда Мороза и Бабы-Яги 
**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

==================================
*И здесь еще 4 разных мелодии на танец Деда Мороза*

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (14.12.2015), Anna57 (20.12.2015), laratet (30.12.2015), milana1717 (13.12.2015), mishel61 (13.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Вера Чурикова (13.12.2015), Иннесса-75 (11.11.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), Ладога (14.12.2015), Маженка (13.12.2015), Ната25 (04.01.2016), окси 777 (13.12.2015), опал1 (13.12.2015), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015), Тиса (13.12.2015), Цветик (13.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

> Помогите с музыкой "Выхода Деда мороза".
>  Хочется что-нибудь новенькое, оригинальное.


Света, много выходов Деда Мороза,может выловишь что-то,что не слышала.

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

ivano (14.12.2015), milana1717 (13.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), muzik (13.12.2015), SVETLANA_NV (13.12.2015), vetlost (11.09.2017), Елена М (13.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), Маженка (13.12.2015), Маргошик68 (13.12.2015), Раиса2001 (13.12.2015), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Всем привет! хоть я и не музыкальный работник, и к детскому саду не имею никакого отношения, но всегда с превеликим удовольствием читаю, Лена, твои темы!!!
Желаю тебе творчества, позитива и удачи!!! Самое главное, времени побольше!!! Чтобы ты успевала творить!!!

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, очень понравилось начало праздника.Правда автор советует использовать для корпоратива,а я поздравила родителей ст.гр.(они у меня очень не простые) .Только чуть-чуть поменяла слова. Эффект был незамедлительный.В отличае от осеннего праздника родители хлопали детям,а не сидели надувшись,как мышки на крупу. *Спасибо за такой замечательный момент для праздника автору Mediana -Галина (Кубань)*
_Для новогоднего корпоратива_ 

_Нарезки музыки_ 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elen82 (29.12.2015), ivano (29.12.2015), keliot (29.12.2015), Ketvik (29.12.2015), Kolpachiha (29.12.2015), laratet (17.01.2016), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), sima (29.12.2015), strelka_64 (29.12.2015), Алусик (22.01.2020), Варшава (03.09.2017), Дзюбкина (26.01.2016), замбурская (29.12.2015), зулико (29.12.2015), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (29.12.2015), Ната25 (04.01.2016), НСА (29.12.2015), Травка (29.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

*Какие хорошие слова на начало праздника* :Tender: 
Все начинается с нее… 
Призывный крик ребенка в колыбели 
И мудрой старости докучливые стрелы — 
Все начинается с нее. 
Умение прощать, любить и ненавидеть, 
Уменье сострадать и сложность в жизни видеть — 
Все начинается с нее. 
Перенести печаль и боль утрат, 
Опять вставать, идти и ошибаться. 
И так всю жизнь! 
Но только не сдаваться — 
Все начинается с нее, 
Ведь посчастливилось ей мамой называться.

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), ivano (30.12.2015), julialav (29.12.2015), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), viculy (20.02.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), Варшава (18.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), НСА (29.12.2015), Саби (29.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравилась заключительная часть праздника на 8 марта. И танец отличный



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), girei.liusjena (22.01.2020), ivano (30.12.2015), julialav (29.12.2015), Ketvik (02.01.2016), laratet (30.12.2015), linker_59 (03.01.2020), MAGIC (29.12.2015), marina 64 (27.01.2020), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (29.12.2015), sogali (27.01.2022), zwetlana (19.07.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), замбурская (29.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), катя 98 (29.12.2015), кэт радистка (31.12.2015), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), Ната25 (04.01.2016), Саби (29.12.2015), Сентябринка (30.12.2015), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

И еще один танец "Мамины глаза" хореограф Ольга Лукашенко



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), girei.liusjena (22.01.2020), ivano (30.12.2015), julialav (29.12.2015), Ketvik (29.12.2015), laratet (30.12.2015), linker_59 (03.01.2020), MAGIC (29.12.2015), mara400 (04.01.2016), marina 64 (27.01.2020), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (29.12.2015), zwetlana (19.07.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), говорушка (30.12.2015), замбурская (29.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), катя 98 (29.12.2015), кэт радистка (31.12.2015), Лариса Антонова (30.12.2015), Людмила Музыка (29.12.2015), маина ивановна (29.12.2015), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), НСА (29.12.2015), Саби (29.12.2015), Сентябринка (30.12.2015), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

Танец с сердечками для мамы,супер

----------

ivano (30.12.2015), Ketvik (02.01.2016), laratet (30.12.2015), linker_59 (03.01.2020), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), замбурская (29.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), Лариса Антонова (30.12.2015), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), НСА (29.12.2015), Саби (29.12.2015), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Elen2

А это вход на 8 марта хореографа Ольги Лукашенко



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), ivano (30.12.2015), Ketvik (02.01.2016), laratet (30.12.2015), larisakoly (08.04.2019), linker_59 (03.01.2020), mishel61 (29.12.2015), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), Алусик (22.01.2020), говорушка (11.02.2017), Дзюбкина (26.01.2016), замбурская (29.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), катя 98 (29.12.2015), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Людмила Музыка (29.12.2015), маина ивановна (29.12.2015), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), натела (29.12.2015), НСА (29.12.2015), Саби (29.12.2015), Сентябринка (30.12.2015), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015), Фа-Соль (04.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

очень не трудный ,но хороший танец яблочко

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), laratet (30.12.2015), MAGIC (16.01.2016), mishel61 (29.12.2015), Olga Beliaeva (31.12.2015), Алусик (22.01.2020), замбурская (29.12.2015), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.12.2015), Ладога (05.01.2016), Маргошик68 (29.12.2015), НСА (29.12.2015), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Ketvik

> Классные танцы и не очень сложные!


Да, вполне нормальные танцы. 



> Я такие и подбираю. мне сложные  нельзя,дети не осилят.


Леночка, очень правильно. Я тоже люблю несложные, чтобы детям было интересно! А ещё ОЧЕНЬ понравилось оформление центральной стены...цветочки супер-классно смотрятся...как-то по-весеннему!!!! Спасибо, Лена, что предоставила тему весеннюю!!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*продолжаю у мастеров учиться .Попала на видео утренника Рины из Одессы. Посмотрела ее  праздник. Как всегда ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО.
кОСТЮМЫ-СУПЕР.*
* понравился "Зеркальный вальс"  в ее постановке,не трудно и смотрибельно на 3.10 .*
*И ОЧЕНЬ  понравилась танцевальная вставка для девочек  на музыку Рыбникова смотрите с 21.07*
На 13.19 великолепное танго.
Песни не понравились,все старые.нО..хозяин-барин.
На 30 .11 отличный танец с шляпами под песню  Луи Армстронг. Композиция: Летс май пипл гоу.
*обязательно посмотрите выход девочек в маминых туфлях на 35.23* Идея интересная.
*хорошая игра на 38.41 "Кто скорее дойдет до мамы".*
Кто у меня спрашивал подводку к  божьим коровкам? Здесь очень хорошая и танец  на 53.54
*Очень понравилась инсценировка песни "Добрый ангел" на 59.35*
*Посмотрите обязательно 1.03.03. необычное окончание утренника*

еще понравилось , что в Ринином утреннике девочки сидят  положив ножку  на ножку ,все. И при дарении подарков, не столплтворение, все дарят по очереди.
не хочет вставляться ссылочка.Даю  так 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAJI...em-subs_digest

----------

--Ксения-- (15.01.2016), calina (03.01.2016), galy-a (06.01.2016), Irina55 (16.01.2016), ivano (03.01.2016), julchonoc (03.01.2016), Ketvik (04.01.2016), Kolpachiha (04.01.2016), laratet (03.01.2016), MAGIC (16.01.2016), marih (03.01.2016), mishel61 (03.01.2016), MLV (03.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Nata S (03.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.01.2016), sonat_a14 (03.01.2016), Stashynj (03.01.2016), zwetlana (19.07.2017), Анастасия Галанова (22.01.2017), Анжела72 (04.01.2016), Валя Муза (03.01.2016), Варшава (03.09.2017), Вера Чурикова (04.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (03.01.2016), ИннаНичога (15.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.01.2016), кэт радистка (03.01.2016), Ладога (05.01.2016), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2016), лариса61 (10.01.2016), маина ивановна (05.01.2016), Маргошик68 (06.01.2016), на.та.ли. (04.01.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (10.01.2016), Ната25 (04.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Раиса2001 (03.01.2016), Світланочка (03.01.2016), Татиана 65 (03.01.2016), Шевячок (06.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Посмотрите ,сценка на 8 марта.....Море удовольствия.*

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), laratet (09.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (09.01.2016), ИннаНичога (15.01.2016), Ладога (05.01.2016), лариса61 (10.01.2016), Маргошик68 (06.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (05.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Еще одна сценка на 8 марта,просто отличная.
*Ушки- неслушки* (для тех,кто на сорте не бывает)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5135214



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), genek (09.01.2016), Lapsik 061 (16.01.2016), Lenylya (06.01.2016), linker_59 (03.01.2020), MAGIC (16.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), pet30 (07.01.2016), sky36 (05.01.2016), strelka_64 (23.07.2017), VITA786 (09.01.2016), zwetlana (13.01.2018), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Дания (06.01.2016), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (11.02.2017), кэт радистка (06.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), Левадана (06.01.2016), Лильчик (09.01.2016), Лорис (05.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018), Сентябринка (10.01.2016), Татиана 65 (05.01.2016), Шевячок (06.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Для тех ,кто на сорте не бывает.Я такой не слышала.
*Танцевальная песенка - игра для малышей `ЛАДУШКИ - ЛАДОШКИ`* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), genek (09.01.2016), ivano (05.01.2016), Karamel (11.02.2017), larisakoly (14.02.2017), Lenylya (06.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (21.08.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (09.01.2016), strelka_64 (23.07.2017), SVETLANA_NV (19.01.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алена43 (29.09.2021), Анастасия Галанова (11.02.2017), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Галин04ка (11.02.2017), говорушка (11.02.2017), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (11.02.2017), кэт радистка (06.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), лида-1410 (15.01.2016), Лорис (05.01.2016), Маргошик68 (06.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018), опал1 (18.01.2016), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021), Татиана 65 (05.01.2016), татуся (11.02.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (20.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Программа музыкального развития детей раннего возраста `Топ-хлоп, малыши!` (содержание+аудио приложение) 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

galy-a (06.01.2016), Lenylya (06.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), natalia1508 (10.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), катя 98 (09.01.2016), Ольха (15.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Как мне понравился танец ангелов:*ok: :Tender: 


*К танцу `Ангелочков`* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (08.01.2016), Anathema (09.01.2016), avdeev2000 (09.01.2016), calina (09.01.2016), ivano (09.01.2016), keliot (09.01.2016), Kolpachiha (10.01.2016), laratet (09.01.2016), mishel61 (09.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (21.08.2016), Nata S (11.01.2016), Oksyyy (09.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.01.2016), solnet (09.01.2016), sonat_a14 (15.01.2016), Stashynj (08.01.2016), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Алусик (22.01.2020), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (09.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (08.01.2016), НСА (08.01.2016), талант (12.01.2016), Татиана 65 (09.01.2016), Татьяна муза (11.01.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (09.01.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> танец ангелов


Леночка,какая прелесть :Tender:  Просто так душу взяло :Girl Blum2:  Спасибо!!!!

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,увидела сказку на 8 марта для средних или сильных младших. Понравилась.*
вод здесь нашла  http://chudetstvo.ru/otkrytki-gorosk...chka-moya.html
*Испечем пирог для мамы.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

avdeev2000 (17.01.2016), dasha_bene (17.01.2016), ivano (15.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Note (16.01.2016), oksana888 (17.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (18.01.2016), Tata74 (16.01.2016), Valenta (15.01.2016), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (15.01.2016), кэт радистка (17.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (15.01.2016), Ольха (15.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец с мамой для малышек.*
Музыка "Мишка с куклой." сл. Кислициной Е.В


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Обнимают свою маму, провожают на стульчики.

*Ксюша озвучила танец с мамами ,делюсь  *  



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

berryX (09.02.2016), ivano (15.01.2016), larisakoly (14.02.2017), marih (11.02.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), natalia1508 (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), strelka_64 (23.07.2017), SVETLANA_NV (18.01.2016), Vestochka (12.02.2016), Анастасия Галанова (11.02.2017), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (15.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), лядова (09.02.2017), окси 777 (16.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018), Ольха (15.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*«ТЕПЛЫЕ СЛОВА О МАМЕ». Нужно будет по буквам алфавита называть теплые и ласковые слова о своей мамочке, взрослые тоже участвуют, ведь мамы есть не только у детей. Итак, начинаем!*
вот с этого сайта  http://infourok.ru/material.html?mid=63471




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

dasha_bene (17.01.2016), ivano (15.01.2016), laratet (15.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), SVETLANA M. (18.01.2016), Анастасия Галанова (22.01.2017), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), катя 98 (15.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), Лариса Антонова (16.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (15.01.2016), Раиса2001 (15.01.2016), хвостик (17.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*подводка к  танцу моряков* 
Мужск. ансамбль «Оденем безкозырку»



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ivano (15.01.2016), Katrina Kim (16.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (15.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (15.01.2016), окси 777 (17.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Импровизация с шарфом* 
нашла  на ютубе



Есть подарок у меня! 
Дам я вам клубочки, 
Разноцветные комочки! 
Вы ребята их берите, 
Танцевать скорей спешите! 

*Танец с клубочка* (комочками) на русскую народную песню `Ах вы, сени`, слова Бикбовой А.В. 
1.Мы клубочки в руки взяли 
И по кругу побежали 
Ах, клубочки хороши 
Веселитесь малыши. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Ксюша нас решила порадовать и напела плюсик.Спасибо огромное* 
от Ксюши


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (17.01.2016), dasha_bene (17.01.2016), Irina V (16.01.2016), ivano (15.01.2016), laratet (17.01.2016), larisakoly (14.02.2017), Lempi (16.01.2016), marina 64 (27.01.2020), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), Oksyyy (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), Petavla (16.01.2016), sima (16.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), SVETLANA M. (18.01.2016), Tania-112a (19.01.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), Анастасия Галанова (11.02.2017), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2016), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Галин04ка (13.01.2017), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (16.01.2016), замбурская (16.01.2016), зулико (16.01.2016), Инна Корепанова (14.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.01.2016), Иришка Б (17.01.2016), катя 98 (15.01.2016), кэт радистка (16.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), Лариса Антонова (16.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), лядова (09.02.2017), Маинька (16.01.2016), Маргошик68 (16.01.2016), НСА (16.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018), опал1 (18.01.2016), Раисса (16.01.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец Полька для малышей*
с ютуба

----------

ivano (15.01.2016), Kolpachiha (18.01.2016), Lempi (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), Petavla (16.01.2016), solnet (23.01.2016), tatjan60 (22.04.2016), Анастасия Галанова (22.01.2017), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), зулико (16.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.01.2016), катя 98 (15.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), нинчик (15.01.2016), окси 777 (16.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра “Это можно или нет”*

Я сосульку полижу 
И снежочком закушу. 
Дайте, дети, мне ответ: 
Это можно или нет?	                                             

                                                                            Буду кушать апельсины
                                                                             В них так много витаминов
                                                                             Дайте, дети, мне ответ:
                                                                             Это можно или нет?


Вот Барбос, бродячий пес, 
Я схвачу его за хвост. 
Дайте, дети, мне ответ: 
Это можно или нет?	                                          

                                                                           На зеленый свет, друзья,
                                                                          Вместе с мамой пойду я.
                                                                           Дайте дети мне ответ:
                                                                           Это можно или нет?


Не забудь перед обедом 
Пирожком перекусить. 
Кушай много, чтоб побольше 
Свой желудок загрузить. 
Дайте, дети, мне ответ:
Это можно или нет?	                                                  

                                                                                       За здоровьем я слежу,
                                                                                    На зарядку выхожу.
                                                                                    Дайте, дети, мне ответ:
                                                                                    Это можно или нет?

----------

ivano (15.01.2016), MAGIC (16.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (15.01.2016), Tata74 (16.01.2016), буссоница (15.01.2016), ВесСнушка (16.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.01.2016), катя 98 (15.01.2016), Ладога (15.01.2016), НСА (17.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Вчера нашла в инете аннимационные танцевалочки ,я как всегда не видела,но они просто супер!*
называются  *игротанец "Бразильская бабушка"  еще один игротанец "Чи-ва-у-ва"*

делюсь 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



И очень понравился *игровой массаж "Снеговичок" 
* 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Irina V (16.01.2016), ivano (16.01.2016), keliot (16.01.2016), MAGIC (16.01.2016), marina 64 (27.01.2020), milana1717 (16.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (16.01.2016), Petavla (16.01.2016), Ushnata (06.01.2019), Vestochka (12.02.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Дивинская Мила (16.01.2016), зулико (16.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.01.2016), Иришка Б (17.01.2016), катя 98 (16.01.2016), кэт радистка (16.01.2016), Ладога (16.01.2016), Лариса12 (16.01.2016), Маргошик68 (16.01.2016), Музрукоff (16.01.2016), НСА (17.01.2016), ОЙКОВ (16.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Раиса2001 (16.01.2016), Рыбка (16.01.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

* Цитата:  [Галина Васильев] В прошлом году старшая группа заходила на праздник вместе с мамами: 
Спасибо огромное Арине за песенку и Юле за исполнение! 
Благодарю автора слов, ко*



_Галина Васильевна,слова понравились,спасибо за идею. Спасибо автору за стихотворение. 
Мы поменяли музыку и попросили Ксюшу Вдовиченко озвучить.Вот ,что получилось._ 

Мамы сегодня в гостях у ребят, 
Мамины глазки так нежно глядят, 
Мамы сегодня пришли танцевать, 
Будут они каблучками стучать. 
И все ребята рады, 
Что мама с ними рядом. 
С мамочкой красавицей рядышком идем, 
С мамочкой –красавицей танцевать начнем, 
Ах какая нежная, мамочка моя. 
Всех дороже, ласковей для меня она, 
============================== 
*перевод от Татьяны Талант на укр. язык.* 
Мами сьогодні у залі сидять 
Мамині очі так ніжно горять 
Мами сьогодні підуть у танок 
Буде вистукувати каблучок (вистукувать їх) 

І діти всі раденькі 
Що поруч їхня ненька 

З мамою красунею поруч ми ідем 
З мамою красунею ми танок ведем 

Ніжна і усміхнена , поруч з нею я 
Найрідніша, лагідна матінка моя 

*вход на русском языке* 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





> А вот озвучка, выберите пожалуйста на своё усмотрение


*Вход на украинском языке*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

aktania (17.01.2016), Anisoara (17.01.2016), berryX (09.02.2016), calina (17.01.2016), Danon (17.01.2016), elen82 (17.01.2016), elenaSneg (17.01.2016), genek (17.01.2016), Grosmat (17.01.2016), Irina V (17.01.2016), Irina61 (17.01.2016), ivano (17.01.2016), julchonoc (17.01.2016), Kolpachiha (17.01.2016), laks_arina (17.01.2016), Lapsik 061 (17.01.2016), laratet (17.01.2016), leonora_ (17.01.2016), lipa29 (17.01.2016), lolu66 (18.01.2016), MAGIC (17.01.2016), marih (17.01.2016), milana1717 (17.01.2016), mishel61 (17.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), musa (17.01.2016), Nata S (20.01.2016), notka47 (17.01.2016), Oksyyy (17.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (17.01.2016), Petavla (17.01.2016), Qie (17.01.2016), sima (17.01.2016), sonat_a14 (17.01.2016), strelka_64 (17.01.2016), SVETLANA M. (18.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (18.01.2016), Tania-112a (19.01.2016), Tata74 (17.01.2016), vishulaev (17.01.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Анастасия Галанова (11.02.2017), Анжела72 (17.01.2016), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2016), Валя Муза (17.01.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.01.2016), Дания (17.01.2016), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016), Екатерина Шваб (18.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.01.2016), ИяНаталия (11.02.2017), катя 98 (17.01.2016), кэт радистка (17.01.2016), Ладога (18.01.2016), Лариса Антонова (17.01.2016), Левадана (18.01.2016), лида-1410 (17.01.2016), Лильчик (17.01.2016), лядова (09.02.2017), Маргошик68 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Музрукоff (17.01.2016), натела (17.01.2016), НСА (17.01.2016), окси 777 (17.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Раисса (17.01.2016), Ритуля 666 (17.01.2016), Сентябринка (17.01.2016), талант (17.01.2016), хвостик (17.01.2016), Шевячок (17.01.2016), Эдита (17.01.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (17.01.2016)

----------


## Шевячок

Леночка, какая прелесть!!!
БЕРУ-БЕРУ-БЕРУ!
Только где же взять именно этот танец?У меня такого нет.... :No2:

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Только где же взять именно этот танец?У меня такого нет....


Ловите https://yadi.sk/d/fFCsEJKInAf6y

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), elen82 (17.01.2016), julchonoc (17.01.2016), Lapsik 061 (17.01.2016), Lenylya (11.02.2017), LiliyaOdiss (17.01.2016), lolu66 (18.01.2016), mishel61 (17.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Ntali12977 (30.01.2016), sonat_a14 (17.01.2016), vishulaev (17.01.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Борковская Н (24.02.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Иришка Б (17.01.2016), Ладога (31.01.2016), Лильчик (17.01.2016), Лопаток (21.01.2016), Музрукоff (17.01.2016), натела (17.01.2016), НСА (17.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), хвостик (17.01.2016), Шевячок (17.01.2016)

----------


## elen82

Ленусь, тебе  под каждым постом нужно ставить не то, что "спасибо!", а "огромное спасибо!". Я так мучилась, для малышей выход с мамами искала, а тут вот он, как по заказу! СПАСИБО!

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

[img]http://*********su/6979874.gif[/img]
Просто,оригинально!!!!!Я уже представила,как мои будут танцевать,огромный вам поклон девочки!Вы просто молодцы!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## laratet

> «ТЕПЛЫЕ СЛОВА О МАМЕ». Нужно будет по буквам алфавита называть теплые и ласковые слова о своей мамочке, взрослые тоже участвуют, ведь мамы есть не только у детей. Итак, начинаем!
> вот с этого сайта http://infourok.ru/material.html?mid=63471


Цікава гра. Лєночка, дякую Вам за допомогу у вирішенні питання з іграми для батьків. Завжди хочеться чогось новенького. Обов'язково скористаюся!  :Ok: 

Окрема подяка за той матеріал, яким Ви щедро ділитесь!

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

В личку поступила просьба и не одна по поводу *танцев с мамами.*
Показываю,где можно взять. придется ,конечно переслушать....но результат будет хорошим.
*
Хор рук (День матери) Саджая М.  Замечательный в исполнении мам и детей, мне очень понравился.*






> Хор рук (День матери) Саджая М. Замечательный в исполнении мам и детей, мне очень понравился.


Музыка,только отдельно для хора рук
*музыка из к-ма "Сумерки" _Edward_Cullen_Yiruma-* https://yadi.sk/d/H-PFFDJPnDTp2
Ричард клайдерман Richard-Clayderman-Mariage-DAmour--by-Paul-de-Senneville- https://yadi.sk/d/zeCFnIF2nDU3d

Для тех,кто любит веселые танцы.


Нежный

----------

Akat1954 (05.02.2016), avdeev2000 (18.01.2016), diez73 (18.01.2016), ivano (18.01.2016), Janna156 (18.01.2016), julchonoc (17.01.2016), karap8 (18.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), lenik (18.01.2016), leonora_ (18.01.2016), mariaminka (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Nata S (20.01.2016), Note (18.01.2016), Ntali12977 (30.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (18.01.2016), olga-inku (31.01.2016), Olia Medvedeva (12.03.2016), sima (17.01.2016), solnet (25.01.2016), sonat_a14 (18.01.2016), strelka_64 (17.01.2016), tanya0613 (19.01.2016), Tata74 (19.01.2016), tatjan60 (18.01.2016), vetlost (05.02.2020), Анастасия Галанова (11.02.2017), Бароблюшок (29.01.2016), Борковская Н (18.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (18.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.01.2016), катя 98 (17.01.2016), квіточка (18.01.2016), Ладога (31.01.2016), Ледок (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (18.01.2016), маина ивановна (18.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ніка (10.03.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (17.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Світланочка (18.01.2016), Таис (18.01.2016), Триолька (14.04.2016), Цветик (18.01.2016), Эдита (19.01.2016), Я ,Наталья! (21.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*а этот танец явно репетировали,но удовольстви не меньше получают*



*Украиночка, посмотрите,какой веселый танчик с мамами*



Посмотрите,какая красивая колыбельная с мамами



*И еще один танец с мамами,даже костюмы для мам пошили*

----------

Dilya6467 (18.01.2016), julchonoc (17.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), leonora_ (18.01.2016), marih (11.02.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), ttanya (11.02.2017), Борковская Н (18.01.2016), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Дания (18.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), катя 98 (17.01.2016), Ледок (17.01.2020), Маинька (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (17.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, *танец "Мама и дочка" автор танца -хореограф Лилия Польская.*Репетировали 2-3 раза,всех вместе так и не собрали.Все собрались на концерт.

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Note (18.01.2016), sonat_a14 (18.01.2016), Борковская Н (18.01.2016), Дания (18.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), катя 98 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), окси 777 (18.01.2016), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (17.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

автор Алена Горбань 
*Песенка-танец с игрушкой и с мамой (первая младшая группа)*
Танец исполняется под пение педагога. Танцует ребенок с мамой и любимой игрушкой. Движения по тексту.

Текст- Мама, мама мамочка - вот моя игрушка,

Посмотри- вот глазки, постмотри-вот ушки.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (18.01.2016), Dilya6467 (18.01.2016), Irina_Irina (21.01.2016), matlja (19.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), SVETLANA M. (18.01.2016), ttanya (11.02.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), ИяНаталия (11.02.2017), Ладога (18.06.2017), Ледок (17.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (17.01.2016), эллона (11.02.2017)

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_71

Пишу сценарий на 8 марта..  Извините, за мою наглость,  а можно текст с рус на укр перевести.
Звучить музика. Выходит Сказочница.
Сказочница.. В мире много сказок, грустных и смешных,
Но прожить на свете нам нельзя без них.В одной сказочной стране у Короля и Королевы родилась дочь. И назвали принцессу Весна.
Под музыку выходит Король и Королева.
Король.
Всех рад приветствовать, друзья!
Спешу сказать вам новость я.
Ведь в замке шум и суета,
Конечно, это не спроста.
Королева.
Накрыт уж стол
И блещут свечи,
Сегодня будет чудный вечер.
Не в силах счастья превозмочь,
Знакомлю, это наша дочь.
заходит девочка-Весна.
Гости.
-Какая крошка!
-Как мила!
-Как много счастья принесла!

 Кор.льМы собрались, друзья, сейчас, 
Чтоб пожелать добра 
Принцессе нашей дорогой, 
Что родилась вчера. 

Королева.Чтоб пожелать дочурке нашей 
И счастья, и тепла, 
И чтоб она всегда, всегда 
Веселою была! 

 Сказочница.На радостях Король позвал всех на праздник, а про одну фею, самую сердитую, забыл. И вот что произошло…
Под музыку заходят Феи.
Фея Сирень..Добрые феи, спешите сюда,
Вас не случайно я здесь собрала,
Каждая пусть волшебство нам покажет,
Доброе слово-напутствие скажет.
1-я Фея..Пусть в твоем сердце живет доброта,
Не обижай никого никогда,
Радость и счастье людям дари,
Зависть и злобу прочь прогони.
2-я Фея.Будут молчать соловьи до зари.
Слушая чудные песни твои.
Будешь прекрасно ты танцевать,
На инструментах сумеешь сыграть,
3-я Фея..Даром любви я хочу поделиться,
Пусть же улыбка не сходит с лица.
Радуй нас всех и умей веселиться,
Воспламеняя любовью сердца.
4-я Фея..Будь прекрасна, как майское утро,
Как над ласковым морем рассвет.
Белый локон спадает на плечи.
Как чудесных лилий букет.
  Танец  Фей.
Внезапно музыка обрывается, свет гаснет.

Сказочница.Свет погас, и в тот же час.Смолкла музыка у нас.
Почему все убегают, Слуги окна закрывают?
Кто ответит на вопрос?
 Дети. Это Фея Карабос!

Под музыку появляется злая Фея Карабос.

 Фея Карабос
Праздник нынче в замке вашем,.Веселятся все и пляшут?
А меня-то вы позвали…..Знаю, знаю — позабыли,
Добрых Фей вы пригласили.А теперь вам мой совет!
Вы принцессу берегите, Брать иголки не велите.
Вдруг уколется, тогда. Сон придет к ней навсегда.
Фея Сирени. Уходи, колдунья злая, Я на помощь призываю
Доброту и волшебство, Пусть поможет нам оно.
Звучит загад музыка, фея Сирени колдует, а злая крутясь, убегает.
Король.
Что ж, давайте веселиться,Ничего с ней не случится.
Я велю издать указ,Срочный всем отдать приказ:
В королевстве у меня Об иголках позабыть,
Так и будем дальше жить. . Поздравленья принимать.
Будем праздник продолжать . 

Вед.  А тепер усі вставайте і з Принцессою пограйте.

Танок-гра.


Сказочница.Так деньки и шли за днями,
Ну, а годы за годами.
А принцесса подрастала,
Хорошела, расцветала.
Принцесса.Погуляю я в саду,
В старый замок я зайду,
Что найду там, неизвестно,
Ну, а мне все интересно.
«То не трогай, упадешь
И коленку разобьешь,
И туда ты не ходи,
Видишь, ямка впереди».
Хватит! Я уже большая,
Что и как мне делать, знаю

Принцесса.
Ой, старушка здесь одна,
Чем же занята она?
Бабушка, меня простите
И скорее объясните,
Что вы держите в руках —
Не могу понять никак!

 Фея Кар. Вот возьми ты мой цветок безопасный лепесток
На, попробуй покрути, Ну а мне пора идти.
(Смеется).

Принцесса крутит розочку, вскрикивает.

Принцесса.В пальчик мне оно впилось!
Фея Карабос (злобно).Да, проклятие сбылось!

Принцесса засыпает. Слышно завывание вьюги.

Фея Карабос. Вот настал и мой черед —В королевство, сон придет.
Не услышишь ничего,Кроме ветра одного.
(Смеется, уходит).

Королева.Ах, свершилось! Погибла принцесса! 
Король.Да нет, не погибла! Заснула она! 
Король и королева засыпают на тронах.

Звучит музыка засыпают все дети.

 Сказочница.И заросло дремучим лесом .Все королевство вдруг. 
Уснули звери, люди, птицы, Уснуло все вокруг. 
музыка
Сто долгих лет прошло с тех пор, Прекрасный принц пришел в тот бор

«Выезжает» Принц верхом на «коне».   Объезжает круг.  Зовет друзей.  Выезжают на лошадях все.

Танец на лошадях.
После танца остается один принц.

Принц: Интересно, что за лес .Здесь такой дремучий? 
Нет ни птиц здесь, ни зверей — Только сверху тучи. 

Сказочница..  Здесь давно принцесса спит, Лес покой ее хранит. 
                Её злая фея Карабос заколдовала.
Принц. Я зову тебя на бой, Фея Карабос.
Как Весну мне разбудить, ну-ка, подскажи мне!
Заходит  Карабос..
Карабос.  На бой с женщиной, фи! Давай лучше сделаем так: если отгадаешь загадки, то узнаешь, кто тебе поможет разбудить Весну.
Принц. Я согласен!
Карабос. Ну, тогда послушай.
Високо ходить, Землю водить,
Одне око має, Всюди заглядає,
Дивиться в віконце.Що це? ... (Сонце)
Карабос. Ух-ты, какой умный!
Сказочница. Стали солнечные лучики землю согревать, сосульки растапливать.  Звучит музыка
И у Весны на солнышке щечки порозовели.
Принц. Какая твоя вторая загадка, Фея Карабос?
Карабос. Ну, а последнюю загадку ни за что не отгадаете!
С неба радуга-дуга опустилась на луга,
И в росе для красоты распустились все….
Май.  Цветы.
Сказочница. Квіточкам вже час вставати
Весноньку любу вітати.
Танец Цветов.
Цветы выносят корзину с цветами, обходят зал по кругу все просыпаются. Дает Весне понюхать букет.
Весна просыпается и встает.
Сказочница. Снова девочка Весна весела и хороша.
Карабос. Вот и пали чары злые.
А мне пора уходить, буду дома слезы лить. (Уходит)

Принц. Я хочу, чтоб птицы пели, чтоб весной ручьи звенели,
Чтобы были голубыми небеса, и была на ягодах роса.
Весна. Я хочу, чтоб солнце грело, и березка зеленела,
Чтобы бабочка летала, чтобы радуга сверкала,
Сирень. Чтобы утро добрым было, пенье птиц нас веселило.
Чтобы мама не грустила, чтобы счастлива была.
Король. Я хочу, чтоб все смеялись, чтобы все мечты сбывались,
Королева. Чтобы снились радостные сны. Чтобы в мире не было войны!

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Victorya

Леночка, не сердись, я у тебя тут поработаю)))



> А музыку можно?


https://yadi.sk/d/siXoXJQbnDRgT

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), IGalkina (22.01.2016), ivano (18.01.2016), lyalya67 (20.01.2016), Борковская Н (18.01.2016), Екатерина Шваб (18.01.2016), зулико (18.01.2016), катя 98 (17.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Какая я не внимательная.Муз. рук. Авдеева О. А.- это же наша Олечка  :Blush2:  Сообразила ,когда Наташа подсказала. :Aga: 

Вход в детском саду Разноцветные ладошки


ДНЗ №6 г. Цюрупинск Муз. рук. Авдеева О. А.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 *пісні " Радуга" для таночка з долоньками*

----------

fatinija (12.02.2017), irusa (18.01.2016), Lenylya (11.02.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), natalia1508 (18.01.2016), pet30 (18.01.2016), strelka_64 (18.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (18.01.2016), Victorya (18.01.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.01.2016), Дания (18.01.2016), зулико (18.01.2016), Ладога (18.01.2016), лида-1410 (18.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (18.01.2016), Татиана 65 (17.01.2016), Шевячок (18.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки- украиночки,когда-то лет и лет назад я увидела у Рины -Ирины танец "Місяць" Н.Могилевськой.*Я им просто заболела. Мы его разучили и станцевали, но видео мне никто не дал. А сегодня нашла танец Рины,показываю.Костюмы у нас были практически такие же,только со снежинками.Короче,я задумку автора танца не меняла.Выставляю сейчас, потому что  я его искала на ютубе ,но найти не смогла.А сегодня попался.

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), лида-1410 (18.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец с дугами "Весеннее настроение".* для ср. гр,мне понравился.

----------

--Ксения-- (18.01.2016), Akat1954 (05.02.2016), ivano (18.01.2016), laratet (18.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), natalia1508 (19.01.2016), Tata74 (19.01.2016), Борковская Н (18.01.2016), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Ладога (06.03.2017), лариса61 (24.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (18.01.2016)

----------


## опал1

> Танец с дугами "Весеннее настроение". для ср. гр.


Леночка, танец красивый, яркий, но больше 3-х минут для средней группы, мои бы не выдержали:-)
А "Разноцветные ладошки" - просто чудо!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Хор рук (День матери) Саджая М. Замечательный в исполнении мам и детей


Леночка, спасибо огромное за хор мам и детей, великолепный! Обязательно возьму себе в копилочку!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ketvik

> Катюша,это твое видео?


Нет, Лена. Это  ДОУ №8 "Малыш" г.Шахтерск Украина.  Просто я на этом канале смотрела недавно, у них мальчики, тоже с мамами танцевали. Девочки мне больше понравились.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e5ESzASfTA

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2016), лариса61 (05.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, посмотрите какую интересную песню я нашла.Можно инсценировать.
Искала для своих детей танец- подтекстовку "Стирка"*
детская песня... 
*гр. Зазеркалье - Стирка* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*А это всем известна
Детские песни - Стирка.* 
хороша для игры: 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


ПЕСНЯ-ИГРА для старших детей (РЕП). Я ее скачала с названием «СТИРКА», но, наверняка, у этой песни есть другое название. Я бы условно ее назвала «МЫ ТАКИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!» . У меня будут петь только мальчики. 
ВОТ ТЕКСТ 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 (слова Ольги Ф. Тян) 


Вот они какие сл и муз Качаевой 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*А еще нашла нашей Леночки-Леваданы "Стирку",отличная.*
*танца-игры `Стирка`, автор Е.Набокова.*
Стирка` Автор: Набокова Е.И. Песенка-игра для самых маленьких. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*а вот  Людмила Северинована слова Леночкиной  Стирки  сочинила музыку.*   минус этой песенки `СТИРКА`

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Еще вариант Лениной стирки

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

Стирка` mp3


*`Стирка`. Простите, не знаю авторов.* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






*О.П. Григорьева "Стирка"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




*Василий Богатырев и Алина Кукушкина - Большая стирка(Песенка о чистоте)* 
(видеоклип) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AvryJ4JN3qU

----------

--Ксения-- (19.01.2016), Anisoara (19.01.2016), ivano (19.01.2016), julchonoc (19.01.2016), Katrina Kim (19.01.2016), Ketvik (20.01.2016), laratet (19.01.2016), larisakoly (14.02.2017), lolu66 (19.01.2016), MAGIC (19.01.2016), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), muson521 (20.01.2016), Nata S (20.01.2016), natalia1508 (19.01.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), Petavla (23.11.2022), SVETLANA_NV (20.01.2016), Tata74 (19.01.2016), valush (09.01.2017), zwetlana (19.07.2017), Алусик (14.02.2018), Валиулина Ирина (19.01.2016), ВесСнушка (20.01.2016), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Галин04ка (11.02.2017), ИннаНичога (01.02.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), катя 98 (19.01.2016), Ладога (31.01.2016), лариса61 (21.01.2016), Левадана (19.01.2016), Лорис (20.01.2016), лядова (09.02.2017), Маргошик68 (19.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (21.01.2016), Раисса (19.01.2016), Світланочка (19.01.2016), талант (19.01.2016), хвостик (19.01.2016)

----------


## Світланочка

> Велика просьба..Якщо можете скиньте фонограмку цієї пісні, бо дуже гарний таночок.


Це робота нашої Олічки Авдєєвої, надзвичайно талановитої та творчої людини, ось її темка там і знайдете потрібний вам музичний матеріал http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139066&page=39

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Выходят два ребенка «Сценка Рисунок».*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Ivica (21.03.2017), Lenylya (11.02.2017), linker_59 (03.01.2020), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Nich Tanya (22.02.2016), SVETLANA_NV (20.01.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), ВесСнушка (11.02.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), иришка6262 (01.02.2016), Ладога (31.01.2016), лариса61 (21.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Понравился стишок,к сожалению автора не было.
*Я влюбился.*
_Мальчик:


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_

----------

lipa29 (31.01.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), Ushnata (18.09.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), ВИОЛA (26.01.2016), Ладога (31.01.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (24.01.2016), опал1 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Нет, Лена. Это  ДОУ №8 "Малыш" г.Шахтерск Украина.  Просто я на этом канале смотрела недавно, у них мальчики, тоже с мамами танцевали. Девочки мне больше понравились.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e5ESzASfTA


Нашла ещё: танцуют взрослые

----------

Elen2 (08.02.2016), HelenK (29.12.2017), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), Борковская Н (21.02.2016), буссоница (08.02.2016), иришка6262 (11.03.2016), Лорис (08.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*Ещё"Тапота":*
https://yadi.sk/i/91n26n3thm7CG

----------

diez73 (01.06.2016), Elen2 (08.02.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), zwetlana (19.07.2017), Борковская Н (21.02.2016), Дзюбкина (13.03.2016), Лорис (08.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## berryX

Леночка, сколько у тебя тут интересного! Спасибо! Туфли нашла  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (09.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, посмотрите  какой танец "Дети войны"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Вариантов этого танца много
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...и+войны

----------

laratet (21.02.2016), Lenylya (18.02.2016), marih (18.02.2016), marina 64 (28.01.2020), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), muson521 (18.02.2016), pet30 (14.03.2016), ya-more (18.02.2016), Анжела72 (19.02.2016), Лорис (18.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Раисса (20.02.2016), Тамара 379 (20.02.2016), Татиана 65 (18.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!! Грядёт конкурс худ. сам-ти для взрослых. Нужен танец. Любой, чтоб смогли мы (наш коллектив) станцевать! Можно даже детский, современный. Можно под зарубежную музыку.Может у кого есть в копилочках. Перерыла весь интернет.


*Пересмотри здесь,танцы воспитателей*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE52Fn4Rjd8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAASqgC9zfQ
*Мне понравился танец Ольги Буториной "Желаю"*.так и не успела его с детьми поставить.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irysia (22.02.2016), Lara (18.02.2016), Lenylya (18.02.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), strelka_64 (18.02.2016), Veramar62 (18.02.2016), Борковская Н (21.02.2016), Дания (18.02.2016), Маргошик68 (18.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), надежда владимировна (27.01.2020), Раисса (20.02.2016), Татиана 65 (18.02.2016), эллона (11.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,игры - соревнования на 8 марта.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*очень понравилась игра  Женечки Чевакинской ,озвучила Ирина Меликян "К мамам на коленки"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elen82 (21.02.2016), fatinija (12.02.2017), irysia (22.02.2016), ivano (21.02.2016), Janna156 (11.02.2017), julchonoc (21.02.2016), Ketvik (22.02.2016), laratet (21.02.2016), milana1717 (21.02.2016), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), myzic (22.02.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), solnet (21.02.2016), strelka_64 (21.02.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.03.2016), Ushnata (18.09.2018), Анжела72 (21.02.2016), Борковская Н (21.02.2016), буссоница (21.02.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (11.02.2017), говорушка (21.02.2016), гунька (21.02.2016), Дзюбкина (13.03.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Ирина Ивановна (21.02.2016), Ладога (21.02.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (21.02.2016), Маинька (21.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), МУЗОК (21.02.2016), Ната25 (21.02.2016), Светлана - Слоним (21.02.2016), Татиана 65 (21.02.2016), Триолька (14.04.2016), эллона (11.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*По просьбе, поздравления мужчин  на 23 февраля.*



> помогите с поздравлением мужчин на завтра в коллективе?


Наташа,просто поздравления?
*кричалку так точно;*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Ivica (21.03.2017), laratet (12.02.2017), larisakoly (14.02.2017), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Nich Tanya (11.02.2017), strelka_64 (11.02.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (11.02.2017), Алусик (16.02.2020), Варшава (23.01.2020), ВесСнушка (22.05.2017), Дзюбкина (13.03.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (11.02.2017), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (23.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*продолжение на 23 февраля*
* заказ Сбербанка, утром поздравляют мужчин, на всё про всё 1-2 часа* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Ivica (21.03.2017), laratet (12.02.2017), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Алусик (16.02.2020), буссоница (23.02.2016), Дзюбкина (13.03.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (23.02.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Смотрю на ютубе выпуск от Rina05021 -Ирины.Вход отличный.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 на 9.26 песня про дошкольное детство,не слышала такую,очень хорошая.
27.31 - упражнение "Мы маленькие дети",активное,веселое.Песенка старенькая,но поставлено  упражнение отлично.
35.42 - сценка "Двойка" связана с "Фильмом",супер.посмотрите ,не пожалеете.Насмеялась...
50.20- шикарный "Испанский танец".Какая Рина молодец и детки просто супер танцуют.
1.05.09. - танец с тканями "Родители" отличный, но под шансон.Кричать не нужно, то не детская музыка.Не хотите, не смотрите. Мне понравился танец.

----------

EVGESKA (11.03.2016), ivano (06.03.2016), laratet (06.03.2016), marina 64 (26.01.2020), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), strelka_64 (06.03.2016), Борковская Н (09.03.2016), квіточка (23.03.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (07.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ната25 (11.03.2019)

----------


## SVETOK35

> доброго времени суток! помогите пожалуйста, если можно. Срочно нужна песня переделка на тему безопасность там в спектакле такие ситуации: чужой хочет попасть в квартиру, пожар в лесу, и ребенок наелся таблеток, нужна финальная песня о том что так делать нельзя, может у кого нибудь есть что то похожее!


У себе найшла тільки таку про ОБЖД але там потрібно співати  сто один, сто два, сто три https://yadi.sk/i/3wfJkXtCq3khq

----------

лядова (09.02.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## SVETOK35

Ось ще ОБЖД https://yadi.sk/i/rAM8sgwQq3mJx

----------

лядова (09.02.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ладога

> Смотрю на ютубе выпуск от Rina05021 -Ирины.Вход отличный.


*Мне очень понравился выпускной! Браво Ирине, детям!*

----------

Elen2 (10.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> я пробовала танцевать танго ,деткам трудно давалось


Танец с тканью и танго были одними  излучших у моих детей.




> Мне очень понравился выпускной! Браво Ирине, детям!


Ирина всегда на высоте.

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Сообщение от Elen2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Ольга Ж.
> 
> ...


1. Показали сказку мы, в памяти ее храни
Много важных правил в сказке прозвучало 
Если взрослые ушли, ты к двери не подходи
Твердо помни это может быть опасно

2. Чтоб пожаров избежать нужно много детям знать
Знают все что спички детям не игрушка
Спички лучше ты не тронь, в спичках прячется огонь
это правило запомнить крепко нужно

3. Сам лекарства не бери, лучше доктора зови
ну а если у тебя вдруг что случиться
телефон скорей возьми 112 набери
там помогут и все кончится отлично


*Отредактированный  вариант:*
_Кислицина Е.В.- Elen2_

*Посмотрели* сказку мы, в памяти ее храни
*Правила запомнили прекрасно.*
Если взрослые ушли, ты к двери не подходи
Твердо помни, это может быть опасно.

2. Чтоб пожаров избежать, нужно много детям знать,
Знают все, что спички детям не игрушка,
Спички лучше ты не тронь, в спичках прячется огонь
*Спичка, знают все, ребятам не подружка.*

3. Сам лекарства не бери, лучше доктора зови
*Ну, а если заболеешь, сразу срочно….*
телефон скорей возьми, 112 набери -
*Врач поможет всем ребятам, это  точно.*

----------

mochalova19 (11.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ольга Ж.

Елена ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!!!!!!! Вы прелесть, я думаю чтоб лучше на музыку слова легли надо перед словом правила добавить слово "эти", вот так например:Эти правила запомнили прекрасно! Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!! Вы просто ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (11.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> И у меня не открывается (((


Девочки,закрыл автор утренника.





> Здравствуйте, Елена. Смотрела выставленный Вами выпускной со стилягами "Кино". Очень понравилось танго, не подскажите, какая была музыка. Не могу вспомнить. Видео больше не просматривается. Буду благодарна.


Здравствуйте, это был не мой утренник.Я по-этому и выставила в Помогалочке. Просто кто-то попросил выпуск со стилягами.
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ом+саду
*Я со своими детьми  на "Гусарском балу" танцевала Танго Ларисы Костин,оно просто великолепное.И дети быстро его смогли разучить.Равнодушным никто не остался.Оно есть у нее в теме,зайдите в авторские танцы.* 
Этоодин из  вариантов  Кумпарситы


Мне очень нравится это танго 



* И вальс тоже Ларисы Костин мы танцевали.спасибо ей за великолепные танцы.*



-------------------------------

==================================

Это знаменитое аргентинское танго `Кумпарсита` . Существует миллиард аранжировок. 
Вот одна из них http://yadi.sk/d/b_dsmJjspzBcG

`Танго козы и волка` 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RL0VD3eIXrQ
музыка к танцу из видео 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATRx/B5JKB4jCu 
музыка `Танго козы и волка` из к/ф `Мама` 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/FS8z/Ryj7Sa635 http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/1687/aVtn7a.gif
===============================

----------

ВесСнушка (20.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

http://yadi.sk/d/O25KhpJwo3ve8 
Танго `Танцуем мы` 

Музыка,аранжировка,стихи и вокал: Тристан 
---------------------------------------------

Три разных исполнения одного танго. И каждое из них - незабываемо-неповторимое.... 

http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1512/03/3a8f3c8d1513.jpg 

Loreena McKennitt --- Tango To Evora 
http://yadi.sk/d/HocqjQFUmLUpi 

Fariborz Lachini --- Tango To Evora 
http://yadi.sk/d/pXUmme1GmLUvk 

Consoul Trainin & Pink Noisy Ft. Anastasia Zannis --- Tango To Evora (Original Mix) 
http://yadi.sk/d/iMefXLPymLUxA 
--------------------------------------------
А это танго мне очень нравится,его выставлял Маратыч
Танго Победы` - Юрий Богатиков 
Музыка - И. Поклад, слова - Ю. Рыбчинский. 
К Дню Победы и другим патриотическим мероприятиям! 

В школе прощальный бал, Музыки круговорот, 
Танго оркестр играл, Шел 41-й год ... 



Плюс [160 kbs], Минус-мастер [320 kbs], Текст - http://yadi.sk/d/HhyBkxJemKdR6 
-----------------------------
Ирина Сказина-Танго на бис 
http://yadi.sk/d/Bq7jQzbemJTcz 

`Танго лисицы` - Муз. А. Двоскин, сл. Н. Абрамова 
Из м.ф. «Буренка из Масленкино»! 

В глухомани, в лесу, 
Несмотря на красу, 
Дни проводит Лиса Патрикевна... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VE-71XZ6UE 

Плюс [320 kbs], Минус-мастер [320 kbs], Текст - http://yadi.sk/d/fGXf4aa3mGGhV 
=====================

Танго ` Снежной королевы`! 
Лайма Вайкуле – Танго из мюзикла `Снежная королева` 

Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/HTA4/ZU7zAXJZz 

г.Славянск Донецкая обл. Д/с№2 `Аленушка`. 
Новогодний утренник в старшей логопедической группе - 
`Новогодние приключения мушкетеров` 
http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...80FxsJ0x4o</a>
---------------------------------------------------------------
Обжаю это танго и вообще Митяева
Олег Митяев - Жестокое танго 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3G9qCWojasg

http://yadi.sk/d/tg-zX8__kJxzV
==========================
Это танго Клайдермана,просто  великолепная музыка
Ричард Клайдерман - Лунное танго 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RTLNGezd2XU

http://yadi.sk/d/tQyXlcrzkAQXJ
===============================

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Это знаменитое аргентинское танго `Кумпарсита` . Существует миллиард аранжировок.* 
Вот одна из них http://yadi.sk/d/b_dsmJjspzBcG

`Танго козы и волка` 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RL0VD3eIXrQ
музыка к танцу из видео 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATRx/B5JKB4jCu 
музыка `Танго козы и волка` из к/ф `Мама` 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/FS8z/Ryj7Sa635 http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/1687/aVtn7a.gif

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Мне очень нравится это танго

----------

fatinija (04.04.2016), moderm (22.03.2016), Борковская Н (16.03.2016), катя 98 (14.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Все танцы можно посмотреть в открытом доступе в ее теме.
мне очень нравится танго Ларисы Костин 
*Я со своими детьми  на "Гусарском балу" танцевала Танго Ларисы Костин,оно просто великолепное.И дети быстро его смогли разучить.Равнодушным никто не остался.Оно есть у нее в теме,зайдите в авторские танцы.* 
*Это один из  вариантов  Кумпарситы*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX28dt6GKcw
*
И вальс  "Анастасия" тоже   Ларисы Костин .*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDoA...=RDkEyk0vYITJU

----------

diez73 (01.06.2016), Dzvino4ok3 (11.03.2020), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (22.03.2016), SVETLANA_NV (28.03.2016), катя 98 (14.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Стиляги" с ютуба*

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), varvara7371 (16.03.2016), yu-k-a (13.03.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И вот вариант стиляг с ютуба

----------

Note (15.03.2016), yu-k-a (13.03.2016), Архимаг (14.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

вот выпускной стиляги ,

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Зато можно посмотреть на великолепные костюмы

----------

keliot (13.03.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Natalia08 (14.03.2016), Note (15.03.2016), yu-k-a (13.03.2016), Архимаг (14.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), опал1 (15.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

В этом выпускном  соединили кино и стиляг .По крайней мере дети получают удовольствие.Танцы хорошие. И такие варианты  под известные мелодии я еще не видела.

----------

diak (14.03.2016), fatinija (04.04.2016), Irina55 (13.03.2016), keliot (13.03.2016), Kolpachiha (14.03.2016), LiliyaOdiss (14.03.2016), mishel61 (13.03.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), n@denk@ (13.03.2016), Note (15.03.2016), sonat_a14 (13.03.2016), yu-k-a (13.03.2016), Архимаг (14.03.2016), говорушка (14.03.2016), Дания (14.03.2016), кэт радистка (14.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Левадана (14.03.2016), лида-1410 (13.03.2016), Маргошик68 (13.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ніка (16.03.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (13.03.2016), окси 777 (14.03.2016), опал1 (15.03.2016)

----------


## yu-k-a

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Стиляги и кино - отличное настроение у деток и задорные танцы. А самое главное, как я люблю, у девочек платья НЕ до пола, а детские и нарядные. А то как наденут в пол и ходят бабы на чайке, пошевелиться не могут, не то что станцевать красиво)

----------

Elen2 (13.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, тема не зря названа "Помогалочка".Здесь я выставляю песни,танцы, сценарии из инета,которые мне понравились.
В этой теме не мой материал.*

*Попурри на выпускной,очень понравилось:*

*(увидела на сорте)
ПОПУРРИ «До свидания детский сад» -* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Пока есть свободная минутка,просматриваю старую тему с выпусками.*
Вдруг понадобятся номинации    http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2302094
Клятва родителей  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2318456
поздравление воспитателям от родителей
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2512716
а вот родители не готовы к школьной жизни, поэтому я хочу, чтобы вы произнесли клятву, которую я для вас придумала. Вы должны громко и четко говорить ДА!
1. Детям в учебе поможем всегда? - Да!
2. Чтобы детьми была школа горда? -Да!
3. Вас не пугает задач чехарда? -Да!
4. Формулы вспомнить для вас ерунда? -Да!
5. Клянемся детей не лупить никогда! -Да!
6. Только слегка пожурить иногда? -Да!
7. Будем спокойны, как в речке вода? -Да!
8. Мудрыми будем, как в небе звезда? -Да!
9. Будем вставать по утрам в холода, чтобы успеть и туда и сюда? -Да!
10. Когда завершится учебы страда, вместе с детьми погуляем тогда? -Да!
Стихи благодарности  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2324054
Путешествие по сказкам  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2325393
Арифметические задачи http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2325397
Песня  -подтекстовка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2325836
игры  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2326611
частушки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2328473
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2329708
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2478894
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2636950
прикольная игра "Ромашка" для родителей http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2329126
песни-переделки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2350529
монтаж
1 Ведущий: Весна! Учебный год подходит
Решительно, уверенно- к концу.
Пора прощания приходит.
Хотя нам плакать не к лицу!

Вот, год прошел, и выросли детишки.
Им детский сад, как старый свитер -мал.
Пора в портфель сложить тетради, книжки,
Звоночек школьный их позвал!

Дети:
Да, год прошел. Мы точно повзрослели.
Пора сменить игрушки на букварь!
Достаточно мы манной каши съели!
Орешек знаний -нам теперь давай!

2 Ведущий:
Мы вас готовили- как в дальнюю дорогу!
Учили буквам, цифрам и стихам!
Всему-всему! И вот вы на пороге!
Пора,-и мы желаем счастья вам!

1 Ведущий: 
А я слегка за вас боюсь!
Нелегок взрослый путь…
Тут велики и Боль и Грусть,
А вспять не повернуть…

Тут не по-детски устают,
Здесь мы встречаем Зло…
Здесь есть Успех , но есть и Труд,
Куда вас понесло?
Дети:
Бояться- значит не расти!
А в нас заложен рост!
Там будет много радости-
Пускай наш путь непрост!

----------

alla-mus (26.04.2016), elen82 (17.03.2016), ivano (17.03.2016), kattina (25.03.2018), laratet (17.03.2016), marina 64 (26.01.2020), mishel61 (16.03.2016), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), moderm (22.03.2016), SVETLANA_NV (28.03.2016), Анна Юрьевна (15.03.2018), Валентина Сысуева (14.01.2017), иришка6262 (29.04.2016), Лариса Антонова (17.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Маргошик68 (16.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Озма (16.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*к выпускному*
 веселую сценку для выпуска. Исполняют трое детей.
*«КАК КИРИЛЛ ЗАГОВОРИЛ»*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



==========================
*Школьная сценка.*
Участвуют девочки.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



==========================
*Сценка на выпускной
" Три подружки "*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



----------------------------------

*СЦЕНКА "СЛУЧАЙ В ЛЕСНОЙ ШКОЛЕ"*

ВЕДУЩАЯ;

Воспитание детей не простое дело.
Посмотрите-как в лесу все происходило.
По лечу прокатилась вдруг молва
на полянке ровно в 8 собирает всех сова.
побросав дела и деток не закончив сбор грибов
кто пошел кто полетел на тревожный этот зов.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (26.04.2016), elen82 (17.03.2016), galy-a (21.03.2017), ivano (17.03.2016), jarinka (21.03.2017), Katrina Kim (22.03.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), Liilit (21.04.2018), mila110153 (21.03.2017), mishel61 (16.03.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (22.03.2016), Muzira (24.03.2017), n@denk@ (16.03.2016), sky36 (21.03.2017), vishulaev (21.03.2017), Валентина М (22.03.2017), ВесСнушка (22.05.2017), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (21.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (17.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Лопаток (21.03.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019), Озма (16.03.2016), окся76 (17.05.2021), Тамара 379 (21.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Еще сценки:
*Про королеву Дошкильбрульду и министра Воспитоль.*
Выход персонажей после торжествен. части( с моего прошлогоднего выпуска) -Королева Дошкольбрульда и минстр Воспитоль.
Входит Королева



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




=====================================================
*"Серьезный недостаток"*
Небо синего платок с золотистым шариком:
В школу мне пора идти,я большой,не маленький!
Я умею все на свете,что уметь должны все дети.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



================================
*Первобытный детский сад*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


 

*Кого принимают в школу?*
А.Усачев
Девочки с бантами, мальчики с цветами,



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



=========================
на песню Пугачёвой "Не было печали, просто уходило лето". Автора слов не знаю,  

*Уходило детство*
1. Все, что было в детстве с нами



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



==============================
*Инсценировка сказки «Емеля и царская дочь»*

Действующие лица: маманя, Емеля, царская дочь, царь. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2666564

*инсценировка «Петя идет в школу».*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



==================================
*Сценка « Пирожки»*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



=====================
*Стихотворение «Перемена»*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



======================
Выходят мамы

Мамы (по очереди): 
1.	Незаметно пролетели эти славные деньки…
Погляди, как повзрослели наши дочки и сынки.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Ведущая:	Выступают ваши мамы!
Просим вас послушать их!

----------

alla-mus (26.04.2016), galy-a (21.03.2017), jarinka (21.03.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), mila110153 (21.03.2017), mishel61 (16.03.2016), MLV (21.03.2017), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), Muzira (24.03.2017), n@denk@ (16.03.2016), vishulaev (21.03.2017), VITA786 (17.03.2016), ВесСнушка (22.05.2017), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.03.2017), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Лопаток (21.03.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019), Наталья0405 (21.03.2017), Озма (16.03.2016), Тамара 379 (16.03.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (21.03.2017), Шевячок (21.03.2017), эллона (21.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Театр рук". Эту идею давала Т.Боровик.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Сценка «Важная причина»* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (26.04.2016), elsor (25.03.2020), ivano (17.03.2016), jarinka (21.03.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), Lapsik 061 (17.03.2016), laratet (17.03.2016), Liilit (21.04.2018), lolu66 (16.03.2016), marina 64 (26.01.2020), mishel61 (16.03.2016), MLV (21.03.2017), mochalova19 (16.03.2016), moderm (16.03.2020), mswetlana23 (17.08.2016), Muzira (24.03.2017), Nich Tanya (31.03.2017), ry-bka (10.03.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (21.03.2017), Борковская Н (16.03.2016), Валентина М (22.03.2017), Варшава (23.01.2020), Вера Чурикова (02.04.2018), ВесСнушка (22.05.2017), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (16.03.2016), Лариса Антонова (21.03.2017), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лопаток (21.03.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019), Озма (16.03.2016), Рыбка (21.03.2017), Тамара 379 (21.03.2017), Эдита (24.04.2017), ЮЛилиана (26.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

OTE=Marusay]


> Сообщение от Marusay
> 
> Здравствуйте. Лена, откройте, если можно, пожалуйста ссылку муз репертуар для яселек.Я воспитатель. Лялек в группе почти 30. Хочется разнообразить совместную деятельность. Спасибо.
> 
> 
> Здравствуйте.Дайте ссылочку на  сообщение,которое вас интересует.


*
Помогалочка (спрашивайте, с удовольствием отвечу и переведу, напишу текст)  п. 821 и 822 Спасибо.[/QUOTE]
Давайте, я вас научу давать ссылочку.
В каждом сообщении есть номер в правом верхнем углу.Нажмите правой кнопкой  мышки на № и откроется окошко,нажимаете скопировать адрес ссылки и высылаете мне.Назовите материал,который Вы хотите. Я вам вышлю.
Короче,высылаю ,все ,что вижу*

*сборник `Сценарии оздоровительных досугов для детей 4-5 лет` М.Ю.Картушиной*. Там на стр. 228-229 песня `Мамины помощники`. Я ее беру на ясли. Ставлю столы, на них предметы по тексту. 8 детей не разговаривающих. Остальные поют. А `молчуны` - выполняют движения по тексту.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


================================
*ЯСЛИ 

Ирина Каплунова 
Ирина Новоскольцева* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


===========================
Музыка для малышей 
В.Steinburg - An eternal flame http://yadi.sk/d/jZ8wd4M8m2xaQ 
=====================


=======================
сюда

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

загрузила сценарий для младшей группы, ясли с Петрушкой

=========================
ТАНЕЦ С ПЛАТОЧКАМИ ЯСЛИ -МАЛЫШИ (АВТОР ЛАКТИОНОВА Л ). Получилась игра- инсценировка, очень милая мелодия. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



1к Мы платочки все возьмем , погуляем дружно , а еще весенним днем поплясать нам нужно. 

ПРИПЕВ Топ ,топ , топ 2р будут топать ножки, 
Ты , платочек , со мной покружись немножко. 

2к Побежали малыши и платочком машем , в гости к солнышку спешим , для него попляшем ! 

ПРИПЕВ------- (проигрыш- присели и закрыли глаза платочком ) 

3к Где же дети ? Не пойму ,все они пропали , лишь платочки яркие здесь остались в зале. 

ПРИПЕВ Похожу , поищу , где мои ребятки , покажитесь-ка скорей, не играйте в прятки. (ДЕТИ --- ВОТ МЫ! Встают и весело пляшут с платочками ) 

[
=============================
Ясли! Танец с ложками.... Видео 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


========================
ЯСЛИ!!!!!

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

видео 
А это танец с цветочками на известную музыку, но слова О. П. Григорьевой
===================================

===========================

================================
ПРОФИ-ЯСЛИ 
В помощь хореографу и музыкальному руководителю 

Комплект методических рекомендаций Е.В. Горшковой 

В комплект входят: 

Е. В. Горшкова 
ОТ ЖЕСТА К ТАНЦУ 
СЛОВАРЬ ПАНТОМИМИЧЕСКИХ 
И ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ ДВИЖЕНИЙ 
ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ 5—7 ЛЕТ 

Е.В. ГОРШКОВА 
О «говорящих» 
движениях 
и чудесных 
превращениях 
Учебно-методическое 
пособие 

Е. В. Горшкова 
От жеста 
к танцу 
Методика и конспекты занятий 
по развитию у детей 5—7 лет 
творчества в танце 

Архив комплекта: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА МАТЕРИАЛ ЕЛЕНЕ (fox14) 
==============================
ПРОФИ-ЯСЛИ 
В помощь хореографу и музыкальному руководителю 

ЗВУКОВОЙ УЧЕБНИК ТАНЦА 

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3275/31019.jpg 

1.'Основные движения' 

2.'Развитие творческих способностей' 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5668/12587n.jpg 

3.'Упражнения с предметами и материал для праздников' 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


4.'Элементы русской пляски' 
http://narod.ru/disk/8927801000/Звук...ки.rar.html 

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/686/8491.jpg 

5. 'Мы играем' 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


6. 'Элементы танца'...описание на треках 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА МАТЕРИАЛ СВЕТЛАНЕ НИКОЛАЕВНЕ (notka47) !!! 
==============================================

----------

alla-mus (26.04.2016), Danon (29.03.2016), galy-a (21.03.2017), irusa (22.02.2022), jarinka (21.03.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (22.03.2016), mswetlana23 (17.08.2016), muzik (24.03.2016), natalia1508 (28.03.2016), Nich Tanya (31.03.2017), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), pet30 (17.03.2016), Petavla (22.03.2016), sonat_a14 (17.03.2016), SVETLANA_NV (28.03.2016), VITA786 (17.03.2016), Анжела72 (17.03.2016), Валентина Сысуева (29.05.2016), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), говорушка (18.03.2016), Дивинская Мила (25.03.2016), Елабужанка (10.01.2022), Ладога (17.03.2016), лариса61 (23.03.2016), Маргошик68 (17.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Озма (21.03.2017), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Татиана 65 (17.03.2016), Тиса (17.03.2016), Триолька (14.04.2016), ЮЛилиана (26.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Продолжение по яслям*
ПРОФИ-ЯСЛИ 
В помощь хореографу и музыкальному руководителю 

СБОРНИК Н.В. ЗАРЕЦКОЙ 
'ТАНЦЫ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ младшего дошкольного возраста.' 

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7...ee758346bd.jpg 

Содержание: 

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/6...9ee2948bd4.jpg 

http://narod.ru/disk/13042596000/Тан...ей.rar.html 
http://narod.ru/disk/13042793000/тан...%202.rar.html
=================================================
ПРОФИ-ЯСЛИ 
В помощь хореографу и музыкальному руководителю 

'ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА' 
Дайджест методических рекомендаций по материалам журнала 'Музыкальная Палитра' 

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3733/59089915.jpg 

Часть 1 
http://narod.ru/disk/14506104000/%D1...D0%B0.zip.html 
Часть 2 
http://narod.ru/disk/14505997000/%D1...0%B02.zip.html

БЕСПЛАТНАЯ МУЗЫКА, ЗАГРУЖЕННАЯ УЧАСТНИКАМИ  ->  ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ МУЗЫКА ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ
=========================================================
ПРОФИ-ЯСЛИ 
В помощь хореографу и музыкальному руководителю 

Книга методических рекомендаций авторов 
Наталии Зарецкой и Зинаиды Роот 
'Танцы в детском саду' 

http://*********ru/832221m.jpg 

http://narod.ru/disk/14503063000/%D0...D0%A2.rar.html

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (17.08.2016), natalia1508 (28.03.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), sonat_a14 (23.03.2016), viculy (20.03.2016), Венерочка (21.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Или ложки превратить в матрёшки?


Занятие "Ложки-матрешки"

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[img]http://*********ru/9071230m.jpg[/img]

----------

elsor (25.03.2020), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), Елабужанка (10.01.2022), лариса61 (24.03.2016), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, посмотрите какая чудесная *сценка на 9 мая.По фильму "В бой идут одни старики".*Выставила на сорте irinateatr .А какие  самолеты,а  огромные какие отрывки детьми выучены. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b...JBdXN5WjA/view


*И еще танец этого же автора на 9 мая 
"За четыре дня до войны"*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b...9FWlBkeVE/view

----------

--Ксения-- (30.03.2016), Barguzenok (29.03.2017), galy-a (21.03.2017), Ivica (21.03.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (19.08.2016), strelka_64 (31.03.2017), Tania-112a (30.03.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019), Тамара 379 (29.03.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Танец  с тросточками с курсов  Суворовой*

----------

galy-a (21.03.2017), irysia (29.03.2016), mochalova19 (15.04.2016), ttanya (22.01.2017), Валентина Сысуева (29.05.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (13.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (19.05.2016), Лариса12 (25.05.2016), лариса61 (29.03.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (25.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой,может у вас есть материал к конкурсу музрук года. Визитки, песни,пожалуйста хоть чем то


Готовим воспитателя на `Воспитатель года`:  песню-переделку- 
может быть пригодится и вам... 

`Мой мир-детский сад` 
(на мел. песни `Мир, в котором я живу`) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==============================
 материалы к конкурсу Воспитатель года. Презентация, некоторые фото , картинки, идеи, аудиофайлы. 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

и две статьи из интернета на тему `Развитие тембрового слуха`
----------------------------------------------------------

================================

==================================
2 -ой тур конкурса `Воспитатель года` на самоанализ делала слайд-шоу `Я- музработник` 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==============================
ДИАЛОГ С СОВЕСТЬЮ на финал ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ ГОДА. Сообщение удалила случайно, не помню кто, поэтому сюда выкладываю. 

Буквы ВГ-внутренний голос. Голос звучал за кадром. Включали в презентацию. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


==============================

==============================
презентация на конкурс воспитатель года, буду рада, если кому -то помогу 

объем великоват, много фото 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=====================================

==================================
Здравствуйте. Я так давно ушла из сада,что у меня такой материал не сохранился.
вот ,что быстро нашла
Танец физруков (Зарядка - Эй,Лежебоки,ну - ка вставайте!) http://yadi.sk/d/X1MMMXktcEv2Y 
==============================

========================

как - как ...вывеску сменить http://mp3sort.ucoz.ru/zz82.gif 

Учитель года - видео заставка (на начало) 2 файла AVI звук 
2-й файл зациклен 
===========================
 в конкурсе `Воспитатель года 2016`, предлагаю вашему вниманию свое эссе (опубликовано на сайте WIX). 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=======================
финальная песня на конкурс `Воспитатель года` 

Гимн профессии 
муз. Ю.Антонова сл. неизвестного автора (кто узнает-напишите) 
исполняю я... 

http://yadi.sk/d/k0OQbPyMoC99p 
=========================
поэтому сделала муз. фильм - ` Воспитательница, которая поет`( по А. Пугачевой).Нарезала треки по пугачевским песням и через них на свой текст пела ( а в это время шли слайды). За 3 мин. успела осветить и хобби, и работу и т. д. Взяла за основу пугачевскую песню о птице, сшила накидку в виде огромных легких крыльев, завязывающихся на шее.Еще сделала из двух ватмонов огромное оригами - птицу и к ней перья на деревянных длинных шпажках, на каждом перышке - напечатала: трудолюбие, артистизм, усидчивость. патриотизм, коммуникабельность. любознательность - все, что в детях я воспитала. Каждое перышко прикрепляла по ходу визитки-текста. А еще для жюри и всех зрителей сделала много таких же птиц, но маленьких из листа А4, которые в конце после моих заключительных слов вышла и подарила всем. И так- начинаю. Выхожу под музыку А. Пугачевой. 1. Текст. Что ж мой черед пришел 
Вам рассказать хочу 
Что я люблю и чем живу 
И как я вижу жизнь мою 
Я -- Птица! И моя стихия дети! 
Все, что умею, знаю - им дарю 
Я -- Птица! Лечу на крыльях я успеха 
И детям каждый день я радость при ношу. 

После этого на экране с заставкой шел голос : Киностудия дошкольник - фильм представляет ФИЛЬМ ` Воспитательница, которая поет`.
=======================
А это мое солнышко, ставила танец на конкурс - Воспитатель года, оператор снял отвратительно, вот этот танец с конкурса 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TueINK9ktFQ 

Затем мы его повторили на выпуск,начинали именно с этого танца, немного изменены костюмы , потому что нужно было срочно переодеться после этого танца - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmaBgfD1SFA
===================================
автор Лена- Орел занятие на конкурс `Воспитатель года`...может что-то для себя возьмете http://yadi.sk/d/hzH-hTxLFWSxD
Моя тема `Использование здоровьесберегающих технологий в работе музыкального руководителя`. 
Тема серьезная, постаралась рассказать о ней в шутливой форме... 


ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ Плаховой Е.М. на конкурс.rar 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



===========================================
Добавила фото, видео из жизни сада. 
Возможно кому-то пригодится взять за основу. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

презентация 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

- текст к презентации
========================================

=============================


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

- сценарий закрытия конкурса `Воспитатель года`
==============================
классная песня музрука`Профессия от бога` моей землячки Мари. Можно спеть на представление профессии 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Орбакайте Кристина - Ты ненормальный (минус) - http://yadi.sk/d/DzKEZlW58G4Cm 
==========================================
От автора Svetlana конспект открытого занятия `В гости к Маше и медведю` на развитие тембрового слуха. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Я показываю занятие на основе мультфильма `Маша и медведь` 
Тема занятия `Развитие тембрового слуха` 

Мультфильм также наполнен музыкой! Идея моего занятия: `Мишка загрустил. Маша пишет письмо детям с просьбой развеселить Мишку. Ведь она с лесными жителями пробовала, но музыку, которую умеет играть Маша, Мишка не любит. А играть на пианино она не умеет. Вот и зовет она деток с музыкальными инструментами поднять Мише настроение`. 
По ходу занятия мы много слушаем звуков природы и окружающего мира. 
А также теряемся в лесу и играем в игру `Ау! Это я!` 
А мы по лесу гуляем. 
Дружно весело играем. 
Если кто-то потерялся, 
На наш голос отозвался. 
Ау! Это я! 
Где же все мои друзья? 
(все дети идут в хороводе под музыку,по сигналу дети закрывают глаза, кому воспитатель дал в руки шишку, тот произносит слова. Дети угадывают чей голосок прозвучал) 
Играем в `Сказочки-шумелки` Железновой. И с этой сказкой идем к медведю И разумеется, Мишке понравилась сказка. и он стал веселым. 
А Маша за это дарит детям конфеты, вначале виртуальные, и как сюрприз - настоящие! 
Вот ролики, которые использую на занятии: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ivano (03.04.2016), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), laratet (03.04.2016), mochalova19 (15.04.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.04.2016), ttanya (22.01.2017), Валентина Сысуева (29.05.2016), Екатерина Шваб (13.04.2016), Ладога (06.04.2016), лариса61 (11.04.2016), Лильчик (30.03.2016), Лорис (29.03.2016), Марина52 (25.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019), Урдомчанка (14.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> "Стиляг" слизала


Ты видела этот сценарий?
*Сценарии "Первоклассные стиляги" , "Путешествие во времени" и сценка "Двойка"*
 сценарий `Первоклассные стиляги 2015` музыка с форума 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



================================
И от Викули -красотули с сорта
путешествия во времени навеял сценарий найденный на форуме, и, хотя хотела выпускной сделать в стиле `Стиляги` - получилось интереснее, на мой взгляд. Над озвучкой еще работаю. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



======================
сценка `Опять двойка`. 
Вот видео. 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/KQqh/yS1AUoeZw
Музыка от Ирины Мелик
Алфавит, чтобы можно было изменить названия страничек в презентации. 
http://yadi.sk/d/r61yeKG_gfRvR 

Сценарий + музыку (к сценке `Опять двойка` - подобрала несколько вариантов муз. сопровождения) 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



===========================

----------

Alexandra_B (08.03.2017), alla-mus (26.04.2016), annapenko (21.04.2018), Barguzenok (29.03.2017), CaNDY_26 (19.04.2020), dasha_bene (27.03.2017), elsor (25.03.2020), fatinija (04.04.2016), galy-a (21.03.2017), iradygina (22.04.2018), Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), ivano (03.04.2016), Kolpachiha (03.04.2016), laratet (03.04.2016), lenik (29.01.2018), Lenochka121212 (12.03.2017), malceva larisa (05.04.2022), mochalova19 (15.04.2016), Muzira (18.04.2018), na4a (10.08.2016), nat_music (04.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (29.04.2017), Nich Tanya (31.03.2017), olchik69 (22.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (03.04.2016), ris (13.03.2018), romada (02.05.2016), ry-bka (10.03.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), solnet (13.04.2016), su=vn (13.04.2016), sveta38 (11.04.2019), vishulaev (24.03.2017), Борковская Н (14.04.2016), Валиулина Ирина (21.03.2017), вау (14.04.2016), ВесСнушка (22.05.2017), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), говорушка (13.04.2016), Екатерина Шваб (13.04.2016), ИннаНичога (21.03.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Ирина-Ирен (21.03.2017), катя 98 (03.04.2016), котыша (15.05.2016), краля (19.03.2020), Ксения шип (05.05.2016), Ладога (06.04.2016), лариса61 (29.03.2021), Ларонька (01.03.2018), лида-1410 (04.04.2016), мазурка (13.04.2016), мира (21.04.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Музрукоff (03.04.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (16.04.2016), Ната25 (14.03.2017), Некит (07.03.2018), нинчик (12.04.2016), НСА (28.04.2021), окси 777 (29.04.2018), окся76 (17.05.2021), Ольга Копытова (24.05.2019), Ольга2011 (28.02.2019), Полечка (20.04.2017), Светодара (13.03.2018), татуся (06.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.03.2017), Удомля (27.03.2022), Урдомчанка (25.01.2018), ЮНВА (01.06.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте, помогите с подводкой к танцу "Рок-н-ролл"


Наташа, пройдите сюда.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5195814

----------


## Elen2

> сценарий открытия спортивной площадки в саду?




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/37344712 - спортивный праздник `В поход к сладкому дереву` для подготовительной группы
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/scenar...skom-sadu.html
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/scenar...loschadki.html
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/scenar...-sosh-843.html
http://nsportal.ru/shkola/stsenarii-...hadki-2013-god
http://mir-scenki.ucoz.ru/news/scena...013-03-18-1290
http://infourok.ru/scenariy_prazdnik...ki.-418616.htm
http://wsescenarii.ru/sportivnye/sce...oj-ploshchadki
http://www.zirveart.com/vospitanie-d...loschadki.html

----------

nastiabar (17.04.2016), pet30 (13.04.2016), ttanya (22.01.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.03.2017), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Готовим воспитателя на `Воспитатель года


*Леночка, спасибо огромное, такая шикарная подборка материала. Всё пригодится!
*

----------

Elen2 (13.04.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Lapsik 061

> есть вот такой журавлик,


Леночка, ты как всегда на высоте! Спасибо за быструю помощь!Именно такого журавлика я и искала.

----------

Elen2 (13.04.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*посмотрите какой чудесный танец с игрушками*


Музыка 
Альбинас Ципляускас песня Солнечные зайчики http://muzofon.com/search/Циплияуска...зайчики

----------

laks_arina (15.04.2016), laratet (17.04.2016), mochalova19 (15.04.2016), nastiabar (17.04.2016), vintdora (20.04.2016), Борковская Н (14.04.2016), Валентина М (16.04.2016), вау (14.04.2016), Екатерина Шваб (19.05.2016), котыша (15.05.2016), кэт радистка (16.04.2016), лариса61 (29.04.2016), Маинька (06.06.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (13.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Выпускной "фильм" из инета

----------

macka (17.04.2016), Борковская Н (16.04.2016), Лариса12 (25.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ладога

> посмотрите какой чудесный танец с игрушками


*Танец чудесный! Нашла клип к песне:*

----------

Elen2 (16.04.2016), Лариса12 (25.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Для всех,кому интересен оркестр*



> Леночка, привет. Я  к тебе с просьбой: подскажи, пожалуйста, где на форуме поискать (вернее, найти) - видеоклипы для оркестра... Роюсь сама - пока не могу найти.


Доброе утро. не знаю,правильно ли тебя поняла.У нас на форуме  где находится ,не знаю.Авторов старалась подписать,где были указаны.
*Оркестр ложечников* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



В этой презентации показана анимация для бубна и маракасиков. Они хлопают глазками и закрывают ротик. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 НАШ ОРКЕСТР 

 Автор Галина Максюта 
Некоторое количество молоточков от металлофонов у нас пластмассовые, а от ксилофонов деревянные, использовали все, даже в соседних садах попросили недостающие. 
У нас рюмочки не пострадали, нареканий от бабушек не было. В прошлом году взяла оркестр бумажный, подсмотрела на форуме, спасибо за идею! Видео оркестра на 21 минуте: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



ВАЛЬС `На прекрасном голубом Дунае` диск Каплуновой `Наш веселый оркестр`. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Музыкальные сказки и стихи о музыкальных инструментах 
(с иллюстрациями) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Интересные сказочные истории о музыкальных инструментах. Можно использовать на развлечениях или занятиях. И летом, и во время учебного года. 

В папке 9 сказок: 
1. Ударная семья 
2.Оркестр кухонных инструментов 
3.Кузнечик и скрипочка 
4.Ивовая дудочка 
5.Гармошка для крокодила 
6.Барабан для зайчонка 
7.Музыкальные стихи.Ложки 
8.Музыкальные стихи.Колокольчик 
9.Музыкальные стихи.Бубен



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Оркестр родителей (аудиофайл)*
Оркестр родителей 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Погремушки вышли на парад. Песенка-оркестр Арины Чугайкиной* 





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Детский оркестр "Парикмахерская полька" средняя группа*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Дети на Летнем семинаре! Шумовой оркестр*

*Маленькие часики. Шумовой оркестр.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Ф Шуберт Музыкальный момент*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Ритмика Суворовой 5 выпуск, у меня крмплект: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


И есть видеос ее семинара -

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


"Битва Оркестров" Краснокамский район

Оркестр под польку `Анну`.Возможно это кто-то из наших волшебниц форума создал.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



это `Увертюра` Крылатова, 
 музыка и партитура для металлофона: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




Мы сидели за столом, кашу ели, а потом 
Допивая сладкий чай, кто-то звякнул невзначай 
ложечкою по стакану. 
Звук понравился нам странный… 
Решили мы стаканы взять и музыку на них сыграть! 
Оркестр наш оригинальный ,потому что он хрустальный!
хрустальный оркестр. Люблю все необычное, поэтому подхватила идею и сделала себе подобный оркестр. Родители и начальство были в восторге. Ни один фужер не пострадал. Музыка к оркестру: 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Муз. кер. Максюта Г. В. Кришталевий оркестр



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


оркестр для детей. куй `Ата толғауы` Н. Тілендиев сделала сама первый раз, не совсем то что хотела. Но все же лучше чем ничего. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Песни про ОРКЕСТР - 82 мб 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


УРОК МУЗЫКИ. 174 Мб 



 Хочу взять на выпуск этот оркестр, но никак не найду такой же по времени и темпу Вальс. Пожалуйста, помогите найти эту музыку! С уважением, Анна 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 у меня вот такой есть вариант `На голубом Дунае` Выкладываю в двух в разных тональностях. 
http://yadi.sk/d/zC_Vx-dGqZC7c http://yadi.sk/d/7eUerEuQqZC9E 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


"Марш" из цикла "Детская музыка" (С.Прокофьев)

ВЕСЕННИЙ ОРКЕСТР для средней группыавтор Ирина Парина


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



МАМОЧКА ЛЮБИМАЯ (оркестр для малышей)*автор  Марина Мишакова*
Иллюстрации Виктории Кирдий, музыка Александра Климова 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Еще один веселенький оркестрик. Бронислав

Автор слов и музыки О. Девочкина. 
`ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ОРКЕСТР` 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




Оркестр `Турецкий марш` Этот замечательный оркестр придумала Т. Суворова. Может кому пригодится. В поиске его не нашла. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Оркестр бабушек и мам сл. Кислициной Е. В.

КУХОННЫЙ ОРКЕСТР Бронислав


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Оркестр `Это наш подарок маме` 
1. Маракасы 
2. Треугольники 
3. Тарелочки 
4. Дудочки 
5. Кастаньеты 
6. Барабаны 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Оркестр ЭМИ п/у Вячеслава Мещерина - На колхозной птицеферме (remix)	 Цитата 
Ищу ремиксы, современные обработки мелодии Ансамбля электромузыкальных инструментов Мещерина `На Колхозной Птицеферме` 
Это оригинал 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

anet_78 (13.05.2016), Anisoara (30.05.2016), AntonAsa1 (23.02.2021), berryX (13.05.2016), E-lena (13.05.2016), elsor (25.03.2020), EVGESKA (22.05.2016), galy-a (21.03.2017), iradygina (22.04.2018), julchonoc (15.05.2016), keliot (15.05.2016), laratet (13.05.2016), lolu66 (13.05.2016), marih (19.05.2016), marina111 (14.05.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (17.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), Oksyyy (14.05.2016), Olga Beliaeva (20.05.2016), SvetaH (09.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (13.05.2016), ttanya (22.01.2017), viculy (16.04.2021), vishulaev (20.04.2020), Анжела72 (21.05.2016), Венерочка (20.05.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (13.05.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (19.05.2016), катя 98 (13.05.2016), Ладога (20.05.2016), лариса61 (19.05.2016), Маинька (06.06.2016), Маргошик68 (19.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Светлана - Слоним (19.05.2016), Сентябринка (14.07.2016), эллона (22.05.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Оркестр под польку `Анну`.Возможно это кто-то из наших волшебниц форума создал.


Это как раз именно то, что я искала. Спасибо огромнющее!!!!



> Ни один фужер не пострадал.


Симпатично звучит, но я категорически против давать детям в руки стеклянные предметы. Тем более - стучать по ним.



> Еще один веселенький оркестрик. Бронислав
> Автор слов и музыки О. Девочкина. 
> `ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ОРКЕСТР`





> КУХОННЫЙ ОРКЕСТР Бронислав





> Оркестр бабушек и мам сл. Кислициной Е. В.


Супер!!!  :Ok:  Это утащила в копилку - тоже пригодится обязательно!




> Танец с тросточками с курсов Суворовой


Отлично! Просто и зрелищно! Как и всё у Суворовой.

*Спасибо тебе, Леночка, за такой титанический труд!*

----------

Elen2 (13.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо тебе, Леночка, за такой титанический труд!


Оленька, для тебя,хоть звездочку с неба.Если ,конечно, смогу. Рада была помочь.





> Леночка, спасибо! Ничего себе подборочка!





> Лена,к вам тему можно зайти и всё на разные вкусы найти


На здоровье,мои хорошие.

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,для тех ,кто на сорте не бывает. Сценку сразу же и возьму на 1 июня. Как раз цветам у нас посвящена частичка  праздника.
*Сценка -экспромт для родителей "Цветы с характером"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Девочки, вот здесь выставила подводку к сценке.У меня герои загадывают загадки и я еще одну дописала ,как подводку*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5215924

----------

ivano (20.05.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (09.07.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), Olga Beliaeva (28.05.2016), катя 98 (20.05.2016), Ладога (20.05.2016), лида-1410 (20.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), натела (20.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Девочки,для тех ,кто на сорте не бывает. Сценку сразу же и возьму на 1 июня. Как раз цветам у нас посвящена частичка праздника.
> Сценка -экспромт для родителей "Цветы с характером"


*Леночка! Спасибо! Мне понравилась сценка, смотрела с удовольствием! Тоже возьму на летний праздник.
За оркестр отдельная благодарность! Столько полезного материала!
*

----------

Elen2 (20.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Скоро лето,понравился танец*



Музыка  https://yadi.sk/d/G00jPoycru7mk

----------

Anisoara (30.05.2016), fashka (26.05.2016), ivano (22.05.2016), keliot (22.05.2016), laratet (22.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), Note (22.05.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (22.05.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), solnet (26.05.2016), Valenta (22.05.2016), viculy (20.02.2017), zwetlana (21.08.2017), говорушка (22.05.2016), Екатерина Шваб (22.05.2016), катя 98 (22.05.2016), Ладога (29.05.2016), Лариса12 (25.05.2016), лида-1410 (22.05.2016), Лорис (22.05.2016), Маргошик68 (22.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (22.05.2016), Эдита (24.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Для украиночек танец по показу.

----------

diez73 (31.05.2016), ivano (22.05.2016), keliot (22.05.2016), laratet (22.05.2016), Note (22.05.2016), Olga Beliaeva (22.05.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Дивинская Мила (23.05.2016), катя 98 (22.05.2016), Лариса12 (25.05.2016), лида-1410 (22.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И опять на лето танец

----------

--Ксения-- (22.05.2016), ivano (22.05.2016), laratet (22.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), Note (22.05.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (22.05.2016), Valenta (22.05.2016), Ладога (29.05.2016), лида-1410 (22.05.2016), Лильчик (22.05.2016), Маргошик68 (22.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2



----------

diez73 (31.05.2016), EVGESKA (22.05.2016), ivano (22.05.2016), laratet (22.05.2016), Note (22.05.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (22.05.2016), Valenta (22.05.2016), катя 98 (22.05.2016), Маргошик68 (22.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Осянечка (23.05.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*Леночка,спасибо за подборку материалов,за помощь.С уваж.Ольга*
[img]http://*********ru/9819880.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (22.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Еще танчики для  малышек на лето 


Зарядка под "Доброту" Барбарики



Сказочные животные

----------

Danon (06.07.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), mochalova19 (23.05.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), t.chernetskaia (23.05.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.05.2016), Валентина Андреева (24.05.2016), катя 98 (22.05.2016), Маинька (22.05.2016), Маргошик68 (23.05.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (22.05.2016), Осянечка (23.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*По просьбе Леночки,перевод песни.*

[q=Heleana] Леночка, добрый вечер!
Можно к Вам обратиться с просьбой?
У меня есть минус песни `Гра в сніжки`
Авторов не знаю, к огромному сожалению. Но музыка - изумительная, как и многие украинские песни. Обожаю их!
Есть украинский текст и ОЧЕНЬ хотелось бы спеть и поиграть с детьми у нас. 

[it][cr=darkblue]В сніжки граємо охоче,
Грає хто і з ким захоче,
А морозець он який,
Грає з нами в піддавки.

Приспів: 
Хлоп, хлоп, постривай,
Та від сніжки не тікай,
Хлоп, хлоп, не зівай,
Сміливіше наступай.

Хоч і сердиться зима,
Нас морозити – дарма.
Бо ми руки гріємо,
Тупотіти вміємо.[/cr]
[/it]
А минус здесь - Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/A1vp/eaYzVio4k

Несмотря на то, что смысл понятен - тем не менее....... 
Не могли бы Вы перевести? Если это не противоречит каким-то Вашим правилам.
Заранее Вас благодарю
С уважением, Ваша тезка Лена. [/q]


*Игра в снежки.* [IMG]http://s20.******info/34370f7248295a70615cda91d4806b65.gif[/IMG]
_Перевод Кислицина Е.В_
Лепим мы снежки охотно,
И играем беззаботно,
А мороз –такой шутник,
К нам залез за воротник..(2)

Приспів: 
Хлоп- шлеп, подожди
От снежка не уходи,
Хлоп- шлеп, не зевай,
Веселей в снежки играй.

 Ты, зима, нас не морозь,
Лучше снега  нам подбрось.
Будем мы снежки лепить,
Веселиться и шутить.

----------

lolu66 (05.07.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (05.07.2016), Ирина-Ирен (05.07.2016), Маргошик68 (05.07.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Елена Владимировна, сколько всего: и подборка оркестров, и летние танцевалки...!!! Огромнейшее Вам СПАСИБО за такой ценный материал!

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Перевод песни по просьбе*
[q=Maksemelana] Елена, огромное Вам спасибо за перевод песен. И что бы мы без Вас делали?
А это моя просьба http://yadi.sk/d/aZGcZCNUsnbf5 [/q]
[q=mika] Дорогие коллеги! Может у кого есть минусовочка, перевод текста 
к чудной песенке `Дети и яблонька`. Пожалуйста, поделитесь. 
 Это плюсик http://yadi.sk/d/GqqFeaHIjjE2o
http://yadi.sk/d/MssXVHL0jjU2x - `Дети и яблонька` минус
* «Діти  і яблунька» муз.і сл.М. Лисенко*

Світить ,світить,сонечко ясне.                    
Гріє,гріє, лагідно мене.
Жовти,жовти яблучка мої,
Діти,діти, швидко все сюди.

Це все для вас (2р)

Люблять,люблять яблучка мої,
Смачно,смачно, хрумають їх всі.
Низку,низку квітів наберу.
Щедро,щедро ,всіх вас пригощу.

Гарно,гарно сонечко світи,
Швидко,швидко яблунька росте.
Любить,любить яблучка твої.
Щиро,щиро  дякуємо тобі.


*Дети и яблонька.*[img]http://*********ru/10369736m.gif[/img]
_ Перевод на русский язык  Кислицина Е.В._

_Светит, светит солнышко с небес,
Дарит, дарит множество чудес.             
Зреют,зреют яблочки мои,
Руки,руки протяни и рви.

Они для вас (2р)

Любят дети яблоки мои
Быстро,быстро яблочко сорви.
Вкусно,вкусно яблочком большим 
Щедро ,щедро всех мы угостим.

 Они для вас (2р)  

Ярко,ярко  солнышко свети,       
Быстро ,быстро яблонька расти
Любим.любим  яблоки твои,
Дружно, дружно все благодарим.
_

----------

Astana35 (30.08.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.07.2016), viculy (05.09.2017), Лариса12 (20.10.2020), марина гайворонская (08.10.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (12.08.2016)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена Владимировна, СПАСИБО за бесценный материал!

----------

Elen2 (09.07.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Понимаю ,что россиянки редко гуляют по украинским темам. Искала для себя МДИ : видео ,музыку, карточки.Рекомендую.*
игра "что делает Мишка"(колыбельная,песня ,танец),она без слов,очень хорошая.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5181142
И еще одна для малышек Музыкальная подборка "Образы зверей",я бы ее назвала "Угадай ,кто к нам пришел"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5111240
музыкально-дидактическая игра "Солнышко и тучка" на русском
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5136455
МДИ "Теремок" без слов
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5139458
МДИ ""Яблонька" характер музыки ,без слов
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5139462
МДИ "Поиграем в паузу"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5231242
МДИ "Солнышко" автор Надежда Клочкова- куда двигается музыка
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5231243
МДИ"Музыкальный магазин" (какой инструмент играет) очень удобный вариант
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5139466
Карточки -артикуляционная гимнастика ,русск.яз.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5067505
дид.игра "Угадай кто идет" автор Шевелева Татьяна
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5081444
Игра -ускорялочка "руки вверх и поворот"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5009840
игра с бубном -дети и мишка
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4907601
Ромашковые ритмы и день рождения крокодила Гены
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4880493
Очень интересные игры
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4882486
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4885247
Песня, танец ,марш
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4894510
отгадай на чем играю?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4894512
Угадай что звучит?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4894634
МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-ДИДАКТИЧЕСКАЯ ИГРА `ЧТО ДЕЛАЕТ КУКЛА` 2МЛ, СР.ГР. + задания на песенное, танцевальное творчество. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4711948
еще игры http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4719979
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4731345
Здесь для меня  незнакомым оказался ритм. оркестр "музыкальные феечки"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4877192
 игра для родителей.Вспомни детство и допой песню.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4595399
от allenka довольно интересный вариант`Музыкальная-игра-путешествие`:-1 остановка`Песни-распевалкино`2остановка`Танцевалкино`3-`В игры-игралкино`4-`Загадки-отгадалкино`5-Стихи-читалкино`6-`Домой-возвращалкино`
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4529890

----------

Alena Stenkovay (28.07.2018), Alla1412 (25.08.2019), Astana35 (30.08.2016), barbara11 (05.09.2016), Elen 77 (21.08.2016), elena_vrn (25.03.2017), EVGESKA (12.07.2016), ivano (12.07.2016), julia-minina (03.04.2017), laks_arina (12.07.2016), larisakoly (24.12.2017), Lo-la (02.08.2016), marina111 (04.10.2016), mochalova19 (28.07.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), natnice (21.02.2018), Nich Tanya (02.08.2016), OKUNEVA (11.10.2016), olia.kostina (14.01.2019), solnet (08.08.2016), strelka_64 (12.07.2016), Sveta72 (19.02.2021), Tata74 (05.10.2016), ttanya (10.11.2019), Valenta (12.07.2016), Vestochka (27.07.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), viculy (28.08.2016), ~Марина~ (12.07.2016), Алена43 (28.03.2017), Анжела72 (12.07.2016), валерия дивина (06.01.2017), Елена_дор75 (11.06.2018), Женива (02.02.2018), Ильенко Елена (11.09.2016), Иннусик (29.01.2017), Лорис (12.07.2016), мазурка (03.04.2018), Маинька (13.07.2016), Маргошик68 (12.07.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (12.07.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (13.03.2017), НСА (13.07.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), Сентябринка (12.07.2016), СЛАВУНЧИК 76 (19.01.2017), Танічка (19.01.2018), Татиана 65 (12.08.2016), Шевячок (21.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> *Понимаю ,что россиянки редко гуляют по украинским темам. Искала для себя МДИ : видео ,музыку, карточки.Рекомендую.*529890&viewfull=1#post4529890[/url]


Леночка, СПАСИБО, фея Заботушка!  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (13.07.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *Искала для себя МДИ : видео ,музыку, карточки.Рекомендую.*


Ух ты, сколько всего!?! От всего сердца благодарю за такое "богатство".

----------


## Elen2

Попала на  ютубе  случайно на видео утренника. Очень понравился!Рекомендую посмотреть.
*Начала сразу же смотреть второй утренник "Весняний квартал"* ,понравился вход,портит мальчик в клетчатой  рубашке,но детки не пялятся на музрука.Видно,что работает профессионал*. Но почему  песня опять под плюсовку? Я просто  поражена.*



Отличная задумка в танце "Квітка -душа".Увидела наконец-то музрука,сидит за детьми,далеко.Дети сами выполняют  все движения.
Понравилась на 12.49 английская песенка ,дети поют хорошо,не орут. Сад явно частный.
ведущие слова практически наизусть говорят,молодцы,хотя  папки в руках.
Оркестр -песня на 15.42,песня про бабусю,молодцы.Посмотрите,хорошо.

Обратите внимание один воспитатель  стоит на  атрибутах.
*Игра с бабушкой на 19 мин. чудесная "Угадай по голосу свою внучку"*
*обратите внимание,как хорошо после  игры ушли.Никакой суеты.Мне нравится.*
Хорошо инсценировали  стих про папу.
Очень трудная песня взята на танец с папами. Папам трудно,но стараются.
Хорошая песня  для девочек. Переделка под Песенку капель.
Фрекен Бок чудесная,шутка с ногами замечательная.
На 39 мин. танец с маракасами  отличный.
Опять на 42 мин. танец с тазиками танцуют одни мальчики, просто слов нет.Мужчины рулят на празднике.А какие шикарные полотенца!

*Мне праздник очень понравился. Как все спокойно,ШАГОМ, даже подарки шагом,а не бегом. Очень хороший праздник. Респект и уважуха музруку! жалко ,что не написали какой это город.*

----------

Irina_Irina (29.05.2017), ivano (31.07.2016), na4a (18.09.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Инна78 (24.03.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (02.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Понравился танец с тканью "Разноцветная осень"

----------

Elen 77 (21.08.2016), Grosmat (03.08.2016), ina (02.08.2016), ivano (02.08.2016), Lenylya (02.08.2016), MLV (02.08.2016), mochalova19 (02.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), na4a (18.09.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Sofuschka (13.08.2016), ВесСнушка (02.08.2016), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Ладога (02.08.2016), Лорис (02.08.2016), Маинька (02.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Оленка ххх (26.08.2017), Татиана 65 (02.08.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (02.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Уже несколько раз смотрю этот танец с зонтиками и он мне очень нравится.

----------

calina (03.08.2016), Danon (03.08.2016), Elen 77 (21.08.2016), ivano (02.08.2016), Katrina Kim (03.08.2016), Lenylya (02.08.2016), Lo-la (02.08.2016), mochalova19 (02.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Sofuschka (13.08.2016), strelka_64 (02.08.2016), Victorya (02.08.2016), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Ирина Ивановна (02.08.2016), Ладога (02.08.2016), Маинька (02.08.2016), Маргошик68 (02.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ната25 (16.08.2018), Светлана - Слоним (03.08.2016), Сентябринка (02.08.2016), Татиана 65 (02.08.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (02.08.2016), Тиса (02.08.2016), Травка (05.08.2016), Херсон-75 (02.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

А этот танец Елены Гуровой,просто замечательный. Девочки так легко выполняют все движения,хотя на самом деле все не совсем просто

----------

Danon (03.08.2016), E-lena (21.08.2016), Elen 77 (21.08.2016), ivano (02.08.2016), Katrina Kim (03.08.2016), Lapsik 061 (09.08.2016), Lenylya (02.08.2016), mochalova19 (02.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), NikTanechka (02.08.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), sonat_a14 (12.08.2016), strelka_64 (02.08.2016), t.chernetskaia (08.08.2016), ВесСнушка (02.08.2016), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), Дивинская Мила (07.08.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), иришка6262 (14.08.2016), Ладога (02.08.2016), Лорис (02.08.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (25.08.2016), Людмилая (02.08.2016), мазурка (03.08.2016), Маинька (02.08.2016), Маргошик68 (02.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Музрукоff (08.08.2016), Сентябринка (02.08.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (02.08.2016), Тиса (02.08.2016), Херсон-75 (02.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (02.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

И еще один танец  с тканью ,я бы его на зиму взяла.понравился.

----------

Anathema (09.08.2016), Anisoara (04.08.2016), ivano (02.08.2016), laks_arina (02.08.2016), mochalova19 (02.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), NikTanechka (02.08.2016), Note (09.08.2016), Sofuschka (13.08.2016), t.chernetskaia (08.08.2016), Валя Муза (08.08.2016), ВесСнушка (02.08.2016), Дивинская Мила (07.08.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Инна78 (24.03.2019), Людмилая (02.08.2016), мазурка (03.08.2016), Маинька (02.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ніка (12.08.2016), натела (09.08.2016), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Татиана 65 (12.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (02.08.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

Леночка, спасибо за чудесные находки.
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/10807635m.gif[/img][/IMG]
Не подскажите, что за мелодия в танце "Молочные реки"? Очень понравилось.

----------

Elen2 (02.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Не подскажите, что за мелодия в танце "Молочные реки"? Очень понравилось.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5237851

----------

mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), ВесСнушка (04.08.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Не подскажите, что за мелодия в танце "Молочные реки"? Очень понравилось.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5237872

----------

laratet (03.08.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), натела (09.08.2016), Татиана 65 (12.08.2016)

----------


## Anisoara

*Леночка,*

----------

Elen2 (04.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*для тех,кто работает в муз. центрах.*
Девочки,* нашла беседу  о музыке  Вивальди.*Очень нравится.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Интерактивная программа `Виртуальный ксилофон`.* Можно использовать в детских музыкальных развивающих играх Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/5vZf/rytWMcuX2 

*Программа `Виртуальный синтезатор`.* Есть возможность играть четырьмя музыкальными инструментами (фортепьяно, ксилофон, орган и скрипка). Можно использовать в детских музыкальных развивающих играх Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/54kz/RzkFpWQN8 
Скачала с сайта Музучитель.ру, к сожалению инструкции нет, но программки очень простые, когда откроете все поймете)
*
Сценарий и презентация концертной программы `Ты живи, моя Россия!`*, посвященной дню матери 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 для школы

Презентация к классному часу «Интересные истории из жизни П.И. Чайковского» 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Презентация к уроку музыки в 3 классе «Балет «Спящая красавица П.И. Чайковского»* 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[B]Презентация к уроку музыки во 2 классе «Балет «Щелкунчик» П.И. Чайковского»

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Презентация к уроку музыки во 2 классе «Симфоническая сказка С.С. Прокофьева «Петя и волк»*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), zwetlana (22.07.2017), Арина42 (23.02.2020), Варшава (26.08.2017), Татиана 65 (12.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (12.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

игру `Музыкальная шляпа` на выпуск из начальной школы 
1 и 2 часть на 23 ребенка 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Astana35 (30.08.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Варшава (26.08.2017), Лорис (07.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

презентацию Б И Т Л З 

на 20 слайдиков ))) 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Конспект урока в белорусской школе `Разнообразие строения музыкальных произведений` 3 класс, если вас он устроит, то добавьте к нему музыкальный и видео материал. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Сценарии для выпускного в начальных классах малокомплектной школы на русском языке 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ролик на музыку К.Дебюсси `Лунный свет` с картинами разных художников. Можно использовать по программе Критской в 5 класс на теме 
`Музыкальная живопись и живописная музыка` 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



СЦЕНАРИИ, СЦЕНКИ, ПЕСНИ НА ВЫПУСКНОЙ (4 КЛАСС) 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Новое видение БОЛЕРО Равеля 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivano (09.08.2016), Лорис (07.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравился танец Веры Чемрюковой "Осеннее настроение" с газовыми платочками.
*ОСЕННЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ (танец с платками).  Музыка Криса Сфириса ( Chris Spheeris – CARINO)*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

музыка к танцу.

----------

berryX (08.08.2016), E-lena (21.08.2016), echeva (26.09.2018), fatinija (28.08.2016), gggggggggggg (26.08.2021), ivano (09.08.2016), julchonoc (09.08.2016), laratet (09.08.2016), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), marina 64 (18.04.2019), mochalova19 (08.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016), Natalya52 (28.07.2019), Note (09.08.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), Oksyyy (09.08.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), strelka_64 (08.08.2016), t.chernetskaia (08.08.2016), Vanda (28.08.2016), Валентина М (11.08.2016), Валя Муза (08.08.2016), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016), Дивинская Мила (08.08.2016), Ира (07.08.2019), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.08.2016), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), катя 98 (08.08.2016), Ладога (08.08.2016), Лильчик (08.08.2016), Лорис (08.08.2016), Маргошик68 (08.08.2016), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), Ніка (12.08.2016), нинчик (09.08.2016), НСА (09.08.2016), Озма (26.08.2017), окси 777 (08.08.2016), Оленка ххх (26.08.2017), талант (09.08.2016), Татиана 65 (08.08.2016), Херсон-75 (08.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (12.08.2016)

----------


## na4a

> А этот танец Елены Гуровой,просто замечательный. Девочки так легко выполняют все движения,хотя на самом деле все не совсем просто


Спасибо за танец.Движения отработаны. Девченки как пушинки.Возьму ваш танец за основу.Спасибо.




> Понравился танец с тканью "Разноцветная осень"


Танец отличный.костюмы яркие.молодцы.




> Готовый танец на лето, песня-танец Ермолова `То, что нужно`


Спасибо огромное .Отличная разминка на 1 сентября.Подготовки не нужно,а с любыми персонажами повеселятся даже малыши.Спасибо.




> Долго думала ,как на сцене изобразить комнату,но чтобы сцену не загромождать и так 2 кресла и торшер будут стоять.Нашла 2 варианта.


очень интересно.спасибо.а шаблонов у вас есть.поделитесь.

----------

Elen2 (13.08.2016), mswetlana23 (12.08.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *Интерактивная программа `Виртуальный ксилофон`.* Можно использовать в детских музыкальных развивающих играх Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/5vZf/rytWMcuX2 
> 
> *Программа `Виртуальный синтезатор`.* Есть возможность играть четырьмя музыкальными инструментами (фортепьяно, ксилофон, орган и скрипка). Можно использовать в детских музыкальных развивающих играх Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/54kz/RzkFpWQN8 
> Скачала с сайта Музучитель.ру, к сожалению инструкции нет, но программки очень простые, когда откроете все поймете


Ух ты, как интересно!!! Без сомнения взяла себе на заметку.

----------

Elen2 (13.08.2016), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Лючия (18.09.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Это нашла в своих старых сценариях,не мое.*

*Осенняя сказка   
(речевая игра с музыкальными инструментами)*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


И еще одна двигательно-речевая игра для малышек
*Поезд   
Дети встают кучкой за Матроскиным* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anchik (27.08.2018), Astana35 (30.08.2016), EVGESKA (13.09.2016), fatinija (06.09.2016), KobaN (05.09.2022), korolenok (04.09.2018), laratet (28.08.2016), natali64 (01.10.2017), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), stella z (10.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), zwetlana (27.08.2017), Анжела72 (16.09.2016), Дзюбкина (03.10.2016), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Ладога (26.08.2017), Лючия (18.09.2017), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), Ніка (20.09.2016), Эвелинчик (18.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> хочу именно ТАКУЮ фонограмму-минусовку-очень хороша для детей


У меня другая фонограмма.

разноцветная осень.rar 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


==============================




================================
По ходу нашла Катюшину игру.не видела ее

Разминка. сл. и муз. Е. Макшанцевой 

похлопаем в ладошки, похлопаем немножко, 
похлопаем в ладошки. очень хорошо! 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

--------------------попеременно ударяют ладошками по коленям 


Для 1 и 2 младшей группы. Танец - Игра.
=======================================
Диск Татьяны Морозовой `ВСЕ МЫ ДРУЖИМ С ПЕСЕНКОЙ` 
1./24. Микки Маус 
2./23. Колобок 
3./22. Бабка Ежка 
4./21. Частушки 
5./20. Я люблю рисовать 
6./19. Веселая капель 
7./18. Моя лошадка 
8./17. Самолетик 
9./16. Воробышек 
10./15. Маленькая фея 
11./14. Разноцветная осень 
12./13. До свиданья, детский сад 
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/1535/40847597.jpg 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


============================
ВРЕМЕНА ГОДА 
О С Е Н Ь 
(755 Мб) 
Все песни по папкам: 

ГРУСТНАЯ ОСЕНЬ 

ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, ОСЕНЬ 

ЛИСТЬЯ, ЛИСТОПАД 

ОСЕННЯЯ ПЕСЕНКА 

РАЗНОЦВЕТНАЯ ОСЕНЬ 

ЧТО НАМ ОСЕНЬ ПРИНЕСЕТ.УРОЖАЙ. 

ОСЕННЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ ( для старших детей) 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Alehina123 (18.05.2021), fatinija (06.09.2016), ivano (10.09.2016), KobaN (05.09.2022), mochalova19 (05.09.2016), na4a (10.09.2016), nastiabar (08.10.2016), oksi7771 (06.09.2016), strelka_64 (05.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Дзюбкина (12.09.2016), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), ИяНаталия (19.09.2016), Ладога (05.09.2016), Лорис (05.09.2016), Лючия (18.09.2017), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), на.та.ли. (05.09.2016), Ната25 (28.08.2017), Татиана 65 (05.09.2016), Туся (03.09.2018), хвостик (18.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Таня-Колпачиха,*вот что быстро нашла по Тютюнниковой.*
Тютюнникова Т.Э. Уроки музыки. Система обучения К. Орфа 
Книга + нотное приложение 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Т.Э. Тютюнникова `Видеть музыку и танцевать стихи` 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Тютюнникова Т.Э. 
Учусь творить. Элементарное музицирование: музыка, речь, движение. 
Москва, 2004 
Маленькие «песенки-бусинки» сборника предназначены, по словам автора, для пения с детьми без аккомпанемента фортепьяно – с голоса педагога и с аккомпанементом детских музыкальных инструментов. Для музыкальных руководителей детских садов. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Сундучок с бирюльками. Музыкальные игры 
Автор/составитель: Тютюнникова Т.Э. 
Издательство: М.: Педагогическое Общество России 
Год: 2009 
Пособие содержит методические указания, тексты и нотный материал. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




Игра для детей старшего возраста `Шляпки и палочки` Автор Т.Э. Тютюнникова (для небольшого колличества детей). 
раздаем палочки всем детям, а сверху на палку надеваем шляпу. Шляп должно быть меньше, и затем под музыку дети подходят друг к другу, палочкой снимают шляпу и цепляют на свою палочку. музыка останавливается, у кого на палочках остались шляпы надевают их на голову и танцуют. Если не понятно объяснила спрашивайте. Можете другую музыку использовать 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Тютюнникова `Под солнечным парусом или полет в другое измерение` - 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Концепция К. Орфа https://yadi.sk/d/miuJQEKZjQS93 
В нашей стране методикой К. Орфа активно занимается Т.Э. Тютюнникова 
Вот одна книга из множества ее изданий

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Тютюнникова вебинар.mp4

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Учебники музыкалной литературы Тютюнникова,Шорникова 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

]


Т.Э.Тютюнникова `Суп из колбасной палочки` 
интегрированные занятия для дошкольников 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Буренина А.И., Тютюнникова Т.Э. 
Тутти. Программа музыкального воспитания детей дошкольного возраста 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Т.Э. Тютюнникова `Веселая шарманка` - сборник 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




Диск `Открой музыку в себе` 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Бим! Бам! Бом!: Сто секретов музыки для детей. Вып. 1: Игры звуками 

Название: Бим! Бам! Бом!: Сто секретов музыки для детей. Вып. 1: Игры звуками: Учебно-методическое пособие 
Автор: Тютюнникова Т.Э 
Издательство: СПб: ЛОИРО 
Год издания: 2003г 
Количество страниц:100 
Сопроводит. материал: + 1 CD 
Формат: jpg + Мр3 / 320 kbps 
Размер: 103 Мb + 34,5 Mb 

Учебно-методическое пособие по творческому музицированию для детей дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста включает описание методики музыкально-творческой развития ребенка и практический материал - конспекты занятий (уроков) с нотными приложениями и аудиоприложение. Адресовано музыкальным руководителям детских садов, учителям музыки, преподавателям сольфеджио, педагогам дополнительного образования, а также воспитателям и родителям. Предлагаемые материалы могут быть использованы и в системе коррекционной работы с детьми. 
диск: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


книга:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Тютюнникова Т.Э. 
Алексеева Л.Н 

http://s46.radikal.ru/i111/1006/da/f8b48477d93at.jpg http://s46.radikal.ru/i111/1006/da/f8b48477d93at.jpg 
`Музыка` 
http://s58.radikal.ru/i161/1006/8c/a66c7fb4050ft.jpg http://s58.radikal.ru/i161/1006/8c/a66c7fb4050ft.jpg 
Книга 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Иллюстрации из книги `Музыка` (цветные) 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Тютюнникова `Игры с музыкальными инструментами` 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Т. Э. ТЮТЮННИКОВА 
НЕСКУЧНЫЕ УРОКИ 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Alexandra_B (26.09.2018), Anchik (27.08.2018), annkir (11.04.2019), fatinija (30.10.2016), Irina.zontik (06.07.2022), ivano (13.09.2016), Kolpachiha (13.09.2016), lolu66 (13.09.2016), marinamama (06.02.2021), nastiabar (08.10.2016), nat10021 (08.09.2019), natali64 (01.10.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Petavla (03.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (12.08.2018), sima (13.09.2016), stella z (10.10.2018), t.chernetskaia (13.09.2016), TaniaCeluiko (15.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), viculy (03.09.2018), Валя Муза (14.09.2016), восьмушка (15.08.2018), Елена М (06.10.2018), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), зулико (25.09.2016), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), катя 98 (13.09.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Лючия (18.09.2017), Музрукоff (13.09.2016), Николь (18.04.2021), нинчик (13.09.2016), окси 777 (16.09.2019), Світланочка (13.09.2016), Сентябринка (13.09.2016), Томагочи (08.04.2021), Фирель (11.01.2023), хвостик (18.09.2016), Шевячок (13.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Подводки к танцу Рябинок и орешков здесь*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5255594



> Я в средней группе ставлю танец ягодок рябинок.
> Нужны 2 небольших стишка про ягодки - рябинки для девчонок перед танцем.
> Танец будет под такую песню 
> На тропинке - тень, тень, тень
> Солнечная сетка.
> Через тын, через плетень
> Наклонилась ветка.
> Прибегу, прискачу,
> На носках привстану,
> ...


Все,что нашла по рябинкам 

*Вы уже вторая говорите  про танец рябинок. 
Увидела такое стихотворение,понравились выделенные строчки*

Осень в России. И.Н.Ольховик. Г.Лабинск. МДОУ№5 

Люблю весну я,зиму,лето, 
Люблю закат и час рассвета. 
Люблю на санках я кататься, 
В траве зеленой кувыркаться. 

Но вам скажу я по секрету, 
Что для меня желанней нету, 
Когда в родимую сторонку 
Приходит осень потихоньку. 

*В России осенью чудесно, 
Совсем не скучно,интересно: 
Березки в золоте стоят, 
Рябинки бусами горят. 

В лесу могучие дубы 
Покрасили свои чубы. 
И на полянке там и тут 
Грибы-красавчики растут.* 

Пусть иногда бушует ветер, 
Холодный дождик моросит. 
Но мне дороже на всем свете 
Россия-так мне сердце говорит.

Если Вы не возражаете,я сначала покажу готовые строчки, а потом буду думать над стихами:

Спеют красные рябинки в садах, лесах и парках.
Выходят девочки.
1-я РЯБИНКА.
Я смотрю в свое окно,
Вижу дерево одно.
Гроздья красные висят,
Птички скушать их хотят.
2-я РЯБИНКА.
Ярко ягодки горят, 
На меня они глядят!
Что за  чудная картина?- 
Это дерево - рябина
3-я РЯБИНКА.
Грозди рябины ярко краснеют,
Летнего солнца жар излучая.
Стояла рябина почти неприметной,
Сегодня собою лес украшает.
4-я РЯБИНКА.
Легкий морозец только на пользу,
Снежная пудра - как украшенье.
Рябиновых ягод не трогай, прохожий,
Оставим для птичек ее угощенье.

Танец «Рябинки»005 это музыка из сценария 
==========================
Песня `Разная осень` 
1. Облетают листья, прощаясь до весны 
Кружатся листья, словно мотыльки. 
Яркая осень краски разлила 
Светлая осень, чудная пора. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



песня `Ягодка-рябинка` 
1. Осень наступила, листики летят. 
Только у рябинки ягодки горят. 
Это вовсе не малинка! 
Это ягодка рябинка! 
Нежная, нежная словно мамин взгляд 
Яркая, яркая как осенний сад 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


===========================

Это осень к нам приходит 
муз. С. Гертрудовича, сл. Г. Гильмхановой 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



http://parnasse.ru/images/photos/med...d58417129b.jpg 
1 
По тропинке, по дорожке 
Дождь идет на тонких ножках, 
Ветер веточки качает, 
Листья желтые летят. 

Что же это происходит? 
Это осень к нам приходит…. 
Ярко капельки сверкают 
На ладошках у ребят. 

Припев: 
Дили-дили, дили-дон - 
Синих капель перезвон! 

*2 
Вдоль дорожки, вдоль тропинки 
Покраснели все рябинки. 
Улетают птичьи стаи, 
Дождик все сильнее льет…. 

Что же это происходит? 
Это осень к нам приходит…. 
С нами водит хороводы 
И под шум дождя поет.* 

Припев: 
Дили-дили, дили-дон - 
Синих капель перезвон!
==================
`Рябинушка` (ноты и минус от аранжировщика Виталия Тимофеева) 
(Сл. и муз. С.Караваевой) 
*1.	Осеннею порою 
Наш сад весь золотой. 
Рябинушка надела 
Убор красивый свой. 
Припев: Рябинушка, рябина, 
Нарядна, весела, 
Нам к празднику рябина 
Всем ягод принесла...* 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




==========================
Леший: Ладно, мне идти пора, есть в лесу еще дела (уходит).

К Рябинке подходят 3 девочки.

1 дев: Рябинушка кудрявая

Стоит в лесу густом,

Красивая и стройная

В уборе золотом.



2 дев: Рябинушка-красавица,

Ты очень хороша.

Украсила рябинушку

Осенняя пора.



3 дев: Про душечку рябинушку в народе песни есть,
Частушки и пословицы, загадки – все не счесть!!!

Вед: В старину девушки делали из ягод рябины бусы, плели веночки, водили хороводы вокруг рябинки.
Танец «Рябинки»

Очень понравился сценарий  `Именины у Рябины` (старш.гр.) -

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


============================
От люсеньки Новая ссылка на папку `Рябинка` 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


=======================
 А это ссылка на мастер-класс по изготовлению рябинки из конфет (можно использовать как сюрпризный момент)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


===================================
Песенка про рябинки от С. Петровой

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


==========================
Елена КУРЯЧИЙ `Ягодки рябинки`, поет Юлечка Селиверстова 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anchik (27.08.2018), Grosmat (19.09.2016), nat10021 (08.09.2019), natali64 (01.10.2017), TaniaCeluiko (17.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Ладога (26.08.2017), лядова (09.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Так же в личку прозвучал *вопрос про орешки* [img]http://*********ru/11460018m.jpg[/img]

Первая песенка про орешки на слова Арины Чугайкиной

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



`Белочка` - минус неизвестной песенки, слова мои 

1. Белочка по веткам прыг да скок, 
Скачет рыжий маленький зверек. 
Скушает орешки – и в дупло, 
Там у белки сухо и тепло. 

(вариант для малышей, не знающих слово «дупло» - скушает орешки – и домой, подожди-ка, белочка, постой) 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


--------------------------------------
танцую под минусовочку `По малину в сад пойдем` 
На каждый проигрыш бежим на носочках по кругу, а на каждый куплетик: то стучим перед собой на весь 1 куплет, например, (можно на каждую четверть или на восьмушку, шестнадцатую), то об пол - на 2-ой, то над головой - на 3-й, то спрятали орешки, а ножки пружинят - на 4-й и т.д. ...на сколько фантазии хватит. 
вот минусовочка 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


P.S. Орешки красим золотой машинной краской из баллончика, а сверху лаком, чтоб не липли к рукам.
===================================
Песенка для инсценирования на новогоднем празднике 
Песня – инсценировка «Подарок елочке» 
Под фон- му песни « У лягушки юбилей» Л. Раздобариной 

Все дети: 
Гости к елочке идут 
И подарки ей несут 
Лиса: А я Лисонька – лиса, 
Украшенье принесла (несет бусы, вешает на елочку) 

Все дети: Гости к елочке идут 
И подарки ей несут 
Белочка: А я белочка - краса, 
Ей орешков принесла ( кладет под елочку орешки) 

Все дети: Гости к елочке идут 
И подарки ей несут 
Заяц: А я , заинька, спешу 
Ей морковку я несу ( кладет под елочку морковку) 

Все дети: Гости к елочке идут 
И подарки ей несут 

Медведица: Я Медведица спешу, 
Бочку меда ей несу! ( ставит бочонок меда под елку) 
Все звери: А мы к елочке пришли 
И подарки принесли 
Ты гостей принимай, 
С нами Новый год встречай! 
минус

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


==============================
Реб: 
1.	Красавица осень разбрызгала краски, 
небесная просинь как будто из сказки 
В желтом березы, в пурпурном рябины, 
алые бусы на гроздьях рябины 
===============================
Осенью мы в лес пошли /орешки в кулачках, кулачки шагают по 
коленочкам 
И орешки там нашли / показать орешки 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Хватит петь и плясать / качать головой из стороны в с 
в сторону 

Диадема (Наташа) Записала ее с голосом, 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


------------------------------------------
песенка `Орешки`

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


====================
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти слова танца с орешками.


Нашла плюсик этого танца. Спасибо за озвучку. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

 ОРЕШКИ+
========================================
Танечка (niktanechka) предлагала нарезку для новогодней игры с погремушками, платочками и др. атрибутами. http://mp3sort.biz/t.php?p=1243217#1243217 
А я давно мечтала сделать с малышами `оркестрик` с орешками,  И вот сочинилась такая песенка. 

Песенка - игра на орешках автор  Зульфира

1.Мы орешки в руки взяли, 
Музыканты- малыши 
Посмотрите, посмотрите 
Как орешки хороши! 
Цок-цок-цок да тук- тук- тук 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Музыка, нарезка niktanechka, немного замедленная 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Танечка (niktanechka) предлагала нарезку для новогодней игры с погремушками, платочками и др. атрибутами. http://mp3sort.biz/t.php?p=1243217#1243217 
А я давно мечтала сделать с малышами `оркестрик` с орешками. И вот сочинилась такая песенка. 

Песенка - игра на орешках (авторское) 

1.Мы орешки в руки взяли, 
Музыканты- малыши 
Посмотрите, посмотрите 
Как орешки хороши! 
Цок-цок-цок да тук- тук- тук 
Заиграли крошки, 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Музыка, нарезка niktanechka, немного замедленная 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


=========================================
слова для игры с орешками, девочки помогите подобрать ритмичную не очень быструю музыку...Для самых маленьких. 
Осенью мы в лес пошли /орешки в кулачках, кулачки шагают по 
коленочкам 
И орешки там нашли / показать орешки 
Припев: 
Раз два, раз два три 
Как орешки хороши. /стучать орешками .... 

Очень хорошо ложится текст на песню `Урожайная` 


Минус: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

kri (25.07.2019), laratet (18.09.2016), natali64 (01.10.2017), буссоница (17.09.2016), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), зулико (25.09.2016), ИяНаталия (19.09.2016), Лорис (17.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*К Дню учителя*
*Прикольный тост с Днем учителя*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*Викторина о женщинах*

1. Жена лорда. (Леди)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


41. Любовь Полищук считала, что самое прекрасное в женщине - это .. (Улыбка)

*Детский сад*

Представим себе вымышленный детский садик. Утро, родители приводят детей. Монолог воспитательницы: «Здравствуте, проходите... Здравствуй, Миша.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Alena Stenkovay (18.09.2016), ivano (17.09.2016), natali64 (01.10.2017), oksana888 (17.09.2016), vishulaev (18.09.2016), Валя Муза (18.09.2016), Варшава (26.08.2017), зулико (25.09.2016), катя 98 (17.09.2016), Ладога (24.09.2017), Лариса12 (18.09.2016), Ллорхен (19.09.2016), Лорис (17.09.2016), Лючия (18.09.2017), Маинька (17.09.2016), окси 777 (17.09.2016), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), хвостик (18.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценки на День дошкольного работника:*

https://yadi.sk/i/z6UKDHmqjDw7Z [/HIDE-REPLY]
*Учительские мечты*

[B][HIDE-REPLY]Под реформы – перемены
Перекосы делая,
Все пустились в бизнесмены…
Только я несмелая.
Дел на свете много разных
Для любого жителя.
Мне же бог послал однажды
Скромный труд учителя!
Проведя сквозь зной и стужу
За четыре годика,
Всем подругам – дал по мужу,
Мне диплом с методикой.
С ними не смыкаю очи,
А дела все срочные,
И строчу до полуночи
Планы поурочные.
И чего, скажите, ради –
Ими сны заполнены?
Вот бы пачечку тетрадей
Поменять на….доллары!
Сразу б жизнь повеселела
У судьбы играющей,
И пошло б крутиться дело
Вверх по нарастающей.
Мне б никто был не гроза,
Грусть, что рай, неведома.
И начальству бы в глаза
Не смотрела преданно.
Я б не стала горевать,
Не ждала б дотацию,
Мне бы было наплевать
И на… аттестацию.
За окошком свет луны
Над полями белыми.
Но тут мысли-скакуны
Остановку сделали.
И прервался ералаш
На мгновенье выросший-
Просто так ведь Саш и Маш
Из души не выбросишь!
Мысли мчат поспешно в класс,
Будто бы сказители.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




*Торжественная клятва для молодых специалистов- преподавателей*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*Стихи об учителях*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ОСЕНЬ
Никто не несёт вам готовых решений на блюдечке
К тому же ещё с голубою такой окаёмочкой,
И не прилетают к нам феи в коротеньких юбочках,
Чтоб палкой волшебной взмахнуть или дёрнуть верёвочку…
И, Вот! – всё исполнилось вдруг: стали тыквы каретами,
Построен летучий корабль, нас избрали в правительство.
Нет, в жизни приходится нам обходиться без этого,
Решать всё самим, и самим заниматься строительством.

?????????????????????????????


КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР
Выходят все ведущие + кто участвовал в сценке 
1-й ведущий Посмотри в зал! Здесь сидят волшебники! 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*Кто такой учитель? (легко адаптировать  на дошкольников)*
В1: Кто на вечный детский вопрос: «А почему»: учит вас искать ответ самостоятельно?
Дети хором: УЧИТЕЛЬ!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



10-й ведущий Вы – наши проводники в жизни.
11-й ведущий С праздником вас! С Днём учителя! Аплодисменты!

----------

Alena Stenkovay (18.09.2016), ivano (17.09.2016), julchonoc (18.09.2016), Lenga (24.09.2016), natali64 (01.10.2017), oksana888 (17.09.2016), vishulaev (18.09.2016), буссоница (17.09.2016), Валя Муза (18.09.2016), Варшава (26.08.2017), зулико (25.09.2016), катя 98 (17.09.2016), Лариса12 (18.09.2016), Маинька (17.09.2016), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), хвостик (18.09.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> Подводки к танцу Рябинок и орешков здесь





> вопрос про орешки





> Сценки на День дошкольного работника:





> Учительские мечты





> КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР


_Елена, в репутацию не пускают, пишу здесь.
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! 
Неоценимая помощь от тебя._

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2016), катя 98 (17.09.2016), Лариса12 (18.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Олеся. Учитель! — Нестареющее слово! 
Свежо всегда и вечно будет ново!
Пока земля кружится во Вселенной,
Профессия учителя нетленна!
Игорь. Учителя! Сегодня мы вам дарим 
Немного ласки, настроенья и тепла. 
Мы каждый день, конечно, забываем 
Про эти маленькие добрые дела. 
Олеся. Как часто забываем мы спасибо 
Вам в суматохе школьных дней сказать,
А надо словом этим, добрым и красивым, 
Уроки ежедневно завершать! 
Игорь Настал момент, сегодня мы со сцены 
Спасибо говорим учителям. 
Гордимся вами, любим вас и ценим! 
ВСЕ. Удачи, счастья и добра желаем вам!

=============================
*Начало праздника*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*конец праздника(можно переделать на  воспитателей)*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

[/SHOWTOGROUPS]

----------

Alena Stenkovay (18.09.2016), ivano (17.09.2016), oksana888 (17.09.2016), vishulaev (18.09.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Валя Муза (18.09.2016), Варшава (26.08.2017), зулико (25.09.2016), катя 98 (17.09.2016), Лариса12 (18.09.2016), Маинька (17.09.2016), хвостик (18.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

( Поздравительная речь директора!)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


12.	С праздником вас! С Днём учителя!
=============================

*песня «Главное,девчата»*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



=======================================

Добрые феи, вы милые женщины! Мужчинам в саду вас не заменить

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Всегда в труде, всегда в заботе наш распрекрасный педагог!

----------

Alena Stenkovay (18.09.2016), ivano (17.09.2016), oksana888 (17.09.2016), strelka_64 (17.09.2016), vishulaev (18.09.2016), Алусик (22.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), зулико (25.09.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), катя 98 (17.09.2016), Лариса12 (18.09.2016), Маинька (17.09.2016), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), Ніка (02.08.2017), хвостик (18.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> У Вас нет случайно нот к инсценировке "Пан гарбуз"?


*Сценка «Пан Гарбуз».*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



=====================================

*Сценка «Сперечались овочі»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 ==================================

*Девочки. пока искала сценку,нашла сценарии на украинском языке*

http://teacher.at.ua/publ/20-1-0-5435
http://www.slobidka-glyb.edukit.cv.ua
*
Ходить гарбуз по городу на новий лад. Для молодших класів*
http://szenki.in.ua/index.php/do-svi...odshykh-klasiv



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


* казка «Ріпка»* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*СЦЕНАРІЙ СВЯТА « ОСІННІЙ ЯРМАРОК»*
http://dnz10.ucoz.ua/publ/vikhovuemo...iti/33-1-0-263

----------

fatinija (21.09.2016), ivano (20.09.2016), julialav (20.09.2016), keliot (27.08.2017), Kolpachiha (20.09.2016), n@denk@ (20.09.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Лариса12 (20.09.2016), Ната_ли (17.09.2019), нонна (10.10.2019), Озма (26.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (27.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017), Танічка (26.08.2017), Эдита (26.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, неужели ни у кого нет песенки, которую я попросила? Ещё раз прошу, там такие слова:"Здравствуйте, друзья хорошие, вы похлопайте в ладоши мне"-хоровод с Осенью,


Автор - Ирочка Холодная. СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! 
Исполняет Юленька Селиверстова

*И еще  несколько разных хороводов с осенью,для разных возрастов.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elis673 (19.09.2019), ivano (20.09.2016), kapuchinca (02.10.2016), Kisegs (03.09.2018), KobaN (05.09.2022), nastiabar (08.10.2016), Nich Tanya (06.10.2017), oksi7771 (23.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), zwetlana (27.08.2017), Лариса12 (20.09.2016), Маргошик68 (20.09.2016), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), Ніка (20.09.2016), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), Светланапр (20.09.2016), Татиана 65 (20.09.2016), Цветик (20.09.2016), Эдита (26.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Сценка «Пан Гарбуз».


Девочки,кого заинтересовала сценка,вот видео и там есть минус.
http://plus-music.org/video/пан+гарбуз

----------

Пономарёва Александра (05.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

* архив игры "Капельки,дождики ,зонтики"*  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elis673 (19.09.2019), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), laratet (25.09.2016), nastiabar (08.10.2016), Olyashka (14.10.2016), t.chernetskaia (26.09.2016), буссоница (25.09.2016), зулико (25.09.2016), Лорис (25.09.2016), лядова (30.12.2016), Музрукоff (26.09.2016)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена Владимировна, Вы сочиняли или переводили что-то про фрукты ? Может быть какой-то спор фруктов или хваставство? Они у меня танцуют " ФРУКТОШУ", а вот перед танцем хочется какие-то сочиняшки вставить...  :Meeting:

----------


## Elen2

> Вы сочиняли или переводили что-то про фрукты ? Может быть какой-то спор фруктов или хваставство? Они у меня танцуют " ФРУКТОШУ", а вот перед танцем хочется какие-то сочиняшки вставить...


Лена .дай почитать, а-то не буду знать кто там хвастается.





> Возможно кто-тол знает слова песни-игры "Шевелись"


*Музыкальная танцевалочка "Шевелись"* [IMG]http://s20.******info/62c065ce4af17ba5fcf695f79694a71e.gif[/IMG]

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elis673 (19.09.2019), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), julchonoc (27.09.2016), kapuchinca (02.10.2016), laks_arina (26.09.2016), laratet (26.09.2016), Nich Tanya (29.09.2016), pet30 (26.09.2016), solnet (01.10.2016), t.chernetskaia (26.09.2016), Victorya (26.09.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (26.09.2016), Вера Чурикова (27.09.2016), говорушка (26.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.09.2016), Маргошик68 (26.09.2016), Музрукоff (26.09.2016), Наталья0405 (26.09.2016), талант (28.09.2016), Цветик (26.09.2016)

----------


## Эдита

Дякую за ПОМОГАЛОЧКУ! Ну таааака справжня!  :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

*СЦЕНКА: "Реклама овощей".*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



=====================================

ВЕД: 
Собирают осенью урожай плодов. 
Много людям радости после всех трудов. 
И мы тебя встречаем 
Богатым урожаем.

Осень: 
Урожай у вас хорош, 
Уродился густо: 
И морковка, и картошка, 
Белая капуста, 
Баклажаны синие, 
Красный помидор 
Затевают длинный 
И серьёзный спор.
*
СЦЕНКА: "Спор овощей"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



      ИГРА: "Угадай овощи".

----------

elis673 (19.09.2019), luisa (15.10.2017), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), nasoloda (17.09.2020), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), Treya (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Сюрпризный момент на осеннем празднике.*
Ведущая. Ну, что ж, посмотрим, где Осень спрятала свой секрет!?


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 Как же нам разделить конфету на всех?
(разворачивает) Ой, да она не простая, а с сюрпризом!
Здесь подарки для ребят! Этот вкусный шоколад!

----------

luisa (15.10.2017), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), буссоница (27.09.2016), Озма (26.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.08.2017), Туся (03.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Небольшая сценка с Осенью*

Ведущий.
Мы про осень песенки
Дружно распеваем.
Приходи, мы ждем тебя,
Осень золотая!

Звучит вальс, в зал входит Осень.
Осень.
Вы обо мне? А вот и я!
Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
Я немного задержалась,
Все трудилась, наряжалась!
Раздавала всем осинкам
Разноцветные косынки,
Яркие, приметные,
Издали заметные!
И пока к вам в гости шла,
Вот какой платок нашла.
Разноцветный, расписной,
Необычный, непростой!
Предлагаю вам, друзья,
Поиграть с платочком я!
Хотите? Тогда выходите!

Проводится игра «Волшебный платок».
Звучит веселая, подвижная музыка. Дети свободно двигаются по залу, выполняют различные плясовые движения. Неожиданно музыка меняется на более тихую, спокойную. Дети приседают и закрывают глаза ладошками. Осень, расправив большой платок, под легкую музыку обходит ребят и кого-нибудь из них накрывает платком.

Осень.
Раз! Два! Три!
Кто же спрятался внутри?
Не зевайте, не зевайте!
Поскорее отвечайте!
Дети называют имя спрятанного под платком ребенка. Если угадали, то платок поднимают. Ребенок, находившийся под платком, прыгает под веселую музыку, а все остальные хлопают ему. Играя последний раз, Осень накрывает платком корзину с яблоками, незаметно внесенную в зал. Осень вновь произносит свои слова. Дети называют имя ребенка, который, по их мнению, спрятался под платком.
Ведущий.
Нет! Все ребятки тут! Кто же тогда под платочком спрятался?
Осень.
Мы платочек поднимаем,
Что под ним, сейчас узнаем!
Что же это? Корзинка!
(Отодвигает листья, прикрывающие яблоки).
А в корзинке…
Дети.
Яблоки!

Звучит веселая музыка. Осень угощает детей яблоками.
Осень.
Очень весело мне было!
Всех ребят я полюбила.
Но прощаться нам пора.
Что поделать? Ждут дела! До свидания!

----------

mochalova19 (08.10.2016), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Варшава (26.08.2017), Дзюбкина (27.09.2016), Ладога (26.08.2017), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Доброго вечора Я працюю музкерівником і навчаюсь на логопеда. Не могли б Ви, будь-ласка, поділитись цікавими логопедичними матеріалами, пісеньками, презентаціями, заняттями , методичною і практичною літературою. Буду Вам дуже вдячна і може з першого разу здам залік


все 5 книг Картушиной по логоритмике вам в помощь. Они есть на форуме. Вся логоритмика это и есть музыкально-ритмические движения. 
Чтобы вы не мучились с поиском, вот эти книги 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), ivano (29.09.2016), kapuchinca (02.10.2016), Liilit (21.04.2018), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), Nata S (01.10.2016), Nich Tanya (06.10.2017), svetik kumurgi (05.09.2019), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2017), verazalit (04.01.2019), Іванка (29.09.2016), Венерочка (22.06.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (29.09.2016), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Лариса Антонова (29.09.2016), Маинька (29.09.2016), марина гайворонская (11.09.2017), МУЗОК (29.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Продолжение




=======================
книга Нищевой по логоритмике, а там в приложении были интересные песенки с музыкальным сопровождением на СД композитора и исполнителя О.Обуховой. Нотки я просканировала. Посмотрите, может кому и пригодится в работе 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


==========================
Логопедическая ритмика в системе коррекционной работы с дошкольниками с ОНР 
автор: Т.Ю.Аксанова 
издательство: Детство-Пресс 
количество страниц: 40 
год выпуска: 2009 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


======================
Татьяна Чудова 
`Веселый логопед` 
песни для детей 
`Композитор`, 1999г. 
Сборник песен Татьяны Чудовой «Веселый логопед» написан по заказу Института эстетического воспитания. 
При помощи музыки и продуманных слого и словосочетаний материал сборника позволяет успешно исправлять дефекты речи.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


==================================
Новый сборник по логоритмике (в соответствии с ФГОС) 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


===========================

----------

Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), kapuchinca (02.10.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), nastiabar (22.06.2017), Nich Tanya (06.10.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), Іванка (29.09.2016), Валя Муза (16.10.2016), катя 98 (29.09.2016), Лариса Антонова (29.09.2016), МУЗОК (29.09.2016), Пономарёва Александра (05.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

По просьбе Тать-Яны



> Лен! Как танцевать польку "Бобик жучку взял под ручку?" В первом куплете что-то можно придумать, а во 2-ом какие движения? На среднюю.


*Танцевалочка для малышей "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"*


 Сама песенка  https://yadi.sk/d/kEVzuaTFvsKwm
*Танцевальные движения к песенке*,танцуют парами
_Дети берутся под руку и кружатся подскоками_
Бобик Жучку взял под ручку,
Стали польку танцевать,
_Играют на дудочке 2 стр_
А Барбосик - синий носик,
Стал на дудочке играть.

Ду-ду-ду;    -_играют на дудочке_
Гав-гав-гав (4 раза)  _обе ладошки поднять вверх к зрителям и пальцами сделать движения к ладони (лягушечки)_

_Обе ладошки положить на живот и делать круговые движения_
Долго кошки хохатали,
Как собачки танцевали,
_Поочередно правой и левой рукой смотреть "из под козырька"_
И забыли про мышей,
Что смотрели из щелей.
*для малышей*
Хи-хи-хи;- _3 раза хлопки_ 
 Ха-ха-ха (4 раза) 3 раза  хлопки по ладошкам пары
для средних 
Хи-хи-хи;- _движение `твист`_ 
Ха-ха-ха (4 раза) _-отвернулись в прыжке и `твист`_ 
*проигрыш - кружатся под руку*
проигрыш

----------

Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), laratet (29.09.2016), mishel61 (29.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), буссоница (29.09.2016), Дзюбкина (29.09.2016), Ладога (26.08.2017), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), МУЗОК (29.09.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Танцевалочка для малышей "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"


Лена, на танец "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку", - напрашивается оркестрик:


Спасибо наша неугомонная!
[img]http://*********ru/11577968.jpg[/img]

----------

Elen2 (30.09.2016), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), катя 98 (29.09.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Елена, продолжу танцевалку "про Бобика", неисчерпаемая получилась тема:


или танцуем вместе с родителями:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJs4F2rNf6o

----------

Elen2 (30.09.2016), катя 98 (29.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо наша неугомонная!


На здоровье. Если мы сами себе не поможем, то кто?




> еисчерпаемая получилась тема


днем приеду и посмотрю.Спасибо.




> УРА-А-А-А Открилось Большоее спасибо


я же сказала, говори чаще спасибо. :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

[q=gtkfhujybz] 
_ДЕВОЧКИ, ПОМОГИТЕ ПОДОБРАТЬ МИНУС К ИГРЕ «Яблочко» 

1 часть музыки – дети встают в круг и передают яблочко из рук в руки под песню: 
Яблочко золотое 
По рукам катилось, 
Яблочко наливное 
Вдруг остановилось, 
Повторяется 2 раза. 

2 часть - ребенок с яблочком двигается подскоком за кругом, в конце фразы вбегает в круг, задев двух детей, стоящих рядом. Выбранные дети бегут в разные стороны, обегают круг и возвращаются к водящему. Выигрывает ребенок, первым взявший яблоко с ладони водящего. 
Игра повторяется. Первым начинает передавать яблоко выигравший._
 [/q]

*Подходит песенка "Солнышко"
Только "яблочко золотое" звучит  не очень хорошо,я бы поменяла местами слова.*

* Золотое Яблочко* http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/8918/mXOARn.gif 
*По рукам катилось, 
Наливное Яблочко 
Вдруг остановилось*

Повторить 2 раза
*Я соединила с подскоками,посмотрите.
Во второй части куплета музыка чуток меняется,но подходит очень хорошо.*
https://yadi.sk/d/cJJ7yz5VwT5Gw

----------

svetik kumurgi (05.09.2019), буссоница (08.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

* подборка игр на Осенний праздник для всех возрастов*
[img]http://*********ru/11706960m.jpg[/img]

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (08.10.2016), Alisa5 (11.09.2022), Anisoara (13.10.2016), barbara11 (11.09.2017), dzvinochok (22.08.2017), elen82 (08.10.2016), elsor (24.02.2019), EVGESKA (10.10.2016), fatinija (30.10.2016), Irina55 (08.10.2016), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), ivano (08.10.2016), jkmuif (28.12.2017), kapuchinca (10.10.2016), katerina33 (17.10.2019), Ketvik (02.11.2017), KobaN (05.09.2022), Kolpachiha (08.10.2016), Lapsik 061 (08.10.2016), lolu66 (08.10.2016), mar62 (01.09.2017), marih (08.10.2016), Marina-28-T (18.09.2017), mochalova19 (08.10.2016), muzrukv (31.10.2016), nastiabar (08.10.2016), natali64 (19.08.2017), Natasha39 (13.09.2018), Nich Tanya (11.10.2016), oksi7771 (28.08.2018), OKUNEVA (11.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (11.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), Olyashka (14.10.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), strelka_64 (08.10.2016), SvetaH (19.08.2018), svetik kumurgi (01.10.2017), tatjan60 (07.07.2017), tigricadn (09.10.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), VITA786 (10.09.2017), www наталья (16.08.2017), zwetlana (22.07.2017), Анжела72 (09.10.2016), герана (09.10.2017), говорушка (08.10.2016), Елена М (12.09.2017), Елена_дор75 (22.08.2018), Еленочка (13.09.2018), Женива (16.09.2017), Иника (25.09.2022), ИяНаталия (08.10.2016), катя 98 (08.10.2016), Ладога (16.10.2016), ландыш64 (19.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Ледок (15.07.2017), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лорис (09.10.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (11.08.2017), Лючия (15.09.2017), лядова (09.02.2017), мазурка (04.08.2017), Маинька (08.10.2016), Маргошик68 (08.10.2016), марина гайворонская (26.08.2017), МарСух (04.10.2017), Мелодия69 (13.07.2017), музыканша (09.09.2017), на.та.ли. (17.07.2017), Ната25 (16.08.2018), Озма (11.09.2017), окси 777 (09.10.2016), Олена911 (09.10.2016), Ольга2011 (11.08.2017), Олюр (13.07.2017), опал1 (08.10.2016), Свет-Ля-чок (05.09.2017), Стеша (20.09.2022), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2017), талант (08.10.2016), Татиана 65 (08.10.2016), Шевячок (08.10.2016), Юличка М. (06.09.2018), ЮНВА (29.08.2017), ююлю (14.07.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за подборку))





> Леночка, солнышко, спасибо!





> Умничка ты наша, спасибо тебе.





> Спасибо за большую и разнообразную подборку игр! Очень актуально!!!!!





> Леночка,большое спасибо!!!





> Здоровская помогалочка, спасибо!


Рада вам помочь,девочки.

----------


## Elen2

Ищу для малышек танцы про капельки



*А здесь сценка просто супер и танчик хороший*

----------

Irina55 (08.10.2016), ivano (08.10.2016), kapuchinca (17.10.2016), natali64 (19.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (11.10.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), svetik kumurgi (01.10.2017), VITA786 (10.09.2017), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), Дзюбкина (12.10.2016), Елена М (12.09.2017), елена михайловна (11.09.2017), Ладога (16.10.2016), Лорис (09.10.2016), Лючия (15.09.2017), Олюр (13.07.2017), Путешественник36 (24.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Ленусик, как здорово! СПАСИБО! Прям глаза вразбег! Столько интересных игр! БЛАГОДАРЮ!


Людочка, рада , что помогла,я тебе благодарна за песню для средненьких "Это значит осень наступает".Классно, легко, мелодия симпатичная,слова доступные и понятные. Низкий поклон.





> Не только помогалочка,а просто умничка выручалочка!!!!





> Неоценимая помощь, Елена. Спасибо за подборку.


Рада вам помочь ,девочки.




> А танцы просто замечательные.


 :Taunt: а главное- легкие и смотрибельные.

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

[img]http://*********ru/11795376.png[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11788208.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (12.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,расчищаю завалы в папке новый год

Николь Короли - Звериная Новогодняя (Муз_ Светлов Сергей; Сл_ Тимофеевский А.П.) http://yadi.sk/d/8F1bpfePiZVM3 

Алые паруса - `А мы пингвины` 
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/6CS6/hicqZDcGJ 

http://yadi.sk/i/G0888iZhdPicM движения к песне `Научите танцевать` 
http://yadi.sk/d/OI8La7gZdPioL плюс песни 
Научите танцевать - Ю.Селиверстова. Слова – Л.В. Кириллова.mp3

Г. П. Федорова «НОВЫЙ ГОД У ВОРОТ» - сборник, включающий репертуар для 3–5 лет. Репертуар данного сборника — парные и круговые пляски, игры, упражнения. 
http://yadi.sk/i/zZSeZ1jjfmtuC 
ДИСК «НОВЫЙ ГОД У ВОРОТ» 
http://yadi.sk/d/pmQ9kXe4fmtt7

----------

Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), HelenK (31.12.2017), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), ivano (16.10.2016), laratet (16.10.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (28.10.2016), maksun79 (17.10.2016), mishel61 (16.10.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), nastiabar (13.07.2017), Olga Beliaeva (18.10.2016), svetik kumurgi (08.11.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), zwetlana (27.08.2017), Анжела72 (16.10.2016), буссоница (16.10.2016), Валя Муза (16.10.2016), катя 98 (16.10.2016), Лопаток (16.10.2016), Маинька (16.10.2016), Ната25 (16.08.2018), опал1 (18.10.2016), Я ,Наталья! (18.11.2016), Янта (27.09.2021)

----------


## Elen2

Новогодние баннеры
https://yadi.sk/i/KdEGUy98wv94k
https://yadi.sk/i/1Hs9UWPtwv97F

----------

HelenK (31.12.2017), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), буссоница (16.10.2016), катя 98 (16.10.2016), Ладога (16.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Маинька (16.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

для тех ,кто еще не определился с осенними сценариями по какой-то причине,выставляю,материал не мой,просто  не требует много усилий для подготовки :
*Для малышей Кук.театр с Гномом*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


*Кук. Театр с собачкой Жучкой* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


*Вот "Путешествие на паровозике" ср.гр с сорта*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


*Вот для ст. гр девочки выставляли с Ахом и Охом*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), elen82 (16.10.2016), EVGESKA (21.10.2016), fatinija (30.10.2016), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), kapuchinca (25.10.2016), Lenylya (16.10.2016), maksun79 (17.10.2016), mishel61 (16.10.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), muzrukv (31.10.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), natali64 (19.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (18.10.2016), solnet (17.10.2016), SvetaH (16.10.2016), буссоница (16.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (16.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (16.10.2016), ИяНаталия (16.10.2016), катя 98 (16.10.2016), Ладога (16.10.2016), лида-1410 (21.10.2016), Лорис (16.10.2016), Маинька (16.10.2016), МУЗОК (16.10.2016), окси 777 (16.10.2016), опал1 (18.10.2016), Сентябринка (16.10.2016), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (16.10.2016)

----------


## катя 98



----------

Elen2 (16.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> где найти музыку на выход волка, белочки и дождика.


ВОЛК
https://yadi.sk/d/MQ6nk9ZswxGaW
бЕЛОЧКА
https://yadi.sk/d/MWfKXUB8wxGhP
дОЖДЬ
https://yadi.sk/d/BrkZg6AmwxGkv https://yadi.sk/d/2YxHllkSwxGqZ
*Разное волшебство-доброе и злое* 

https://yadi.sk/d/_xUtoY8SwxNoT



> музыкой на выход Вороны, для детей второй младшей группы. Не сильно быструю, но и не медленную. Что-то в нете не нашла подходящего ничего.


Выход или вылет?Посмотри
 Ворона 
https://yadi.sk/d/LhWsmraJwxSHk
Ворона _ Выход с карканьем 
2 разных выхода 

http://yadi.sk/d/a_Q-K1sZP2e3x 
http://yadi.sk/d/CHc9XT8SP2jEp

----------

--Ксения-- (16.10.2016), elen82 (17.10.2016), elenaSneg (17.10.2016), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), mishel61 (16.10.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), muzik (17.10.2016), na4a (17.10.2016), nota-12 (17.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (18.10.2016), pet30 (16.10.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), sonat_a14 (18.10.2016), wlx1 (17.10.2016), буссоница (16.10.2016), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), Дзюбкина (23.11.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), лида-1410 (21.10.2016), нутя (19.10.2016), окси 777 (17.10.2016), Раиса2001 (18.10.2016), Татиана 65 (16.10.2016)

----------


## solnet

[img]http://*********ru/11835039m.gif[/img]
ЛЕНА, ТЕАТРЫ ОТЛИЧНЫЕ!!!!! БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.10.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Девочки,расчищаю завалы в папке новый год





> Новогодние баннеры





> выставляю,материал


Леночка, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за всё, чем ты делишься с нами! А как мне понравился твой баннер и песня про пингвинов, и много ещё чего! Спасибо, щедрый человечек! После осенних утренников новогодние наступят быстро, и не заметишь, как пролетит время... Спасибо тебе ещё раз за твою такую нужную "помогалочку"!
[img]http://*********ru/11841200.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (17.10.2016), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Музыка на выход Осени https://yadi.sk/d/rEOG2f8UxGKC7

----------

Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), kapuchinca (25.10.2016), буссоница (21.10.2016), Мусиенко (23.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Танцы к Новому году.

Понравился хоровод*Игра-Танец Для Малышей - Новогодний Хоровод* 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Девочки посмотрите какой красивый танец с лентами

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*А этот просто -высший класс,на мой взгляд. и очень понравились кольца с лентами*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (22.10.2016), Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), Anetik (21.10.2016), calina (23.10.2016), diak (21.10.2016), EVGESKA (21.10.2016), fatinija (30.10.2016), Grosmat (21.10.2016), Irina Sirin (31.10.2016), Irina55 (21.10.2016), iriskakat (21.10.2016), ivano (21.10.2016), Izmail96 (21.10.2016), kapuchinca (25.10.2016), Katrina Kim (21.10.2016), Kolpachiha (21.10.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (28.10.2016), Lenylya (21.10.2016), mishel61 (21.10.2016), mochalova19 (23.10.2016), moderm (13.11.2016), muzrukv (31.10.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), nastiabar (24.10.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), Note (21.10.2016), oksana888 (30.10.2016), Oksyyy (21.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (21.10.2016), Olga_ru (18.12.2018), pet30 (21.10.2016), Rita03 (15.10.2018), Sofuschka (23.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.08.2018), tvsokol (27.10.2016), vishulaev (21.10.2016), zwetlana (07.08.2017), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), Валентина М (21.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2016), говорушка (21.10.2016), Дивинская Мила (21.10.2016), Елена М (21.10.2016), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Ладога (21.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Левадана (21.10.2016), лида-1410 (21.10.2016), Людмилая (24.10.2016), Маинька (21.10.2016), Мусиенко (23.10.2016), Ніка (21.10.2016), Наталія а (21.10.2016), натела (21.10.2016), нинчик (21.10.2016), окси 777 (21.10.2016), Олена911 (21.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016), Ритуля 666 (24.10.2016), Сентябринка (21.10.2016), талант (21.10.2016), Тамара 379 (23.10.2016), Татиана 65 (21.10.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (21.10.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Леночка, спасибо за твою помощь нашим пользователям и многочисленные материалы, которые ты выкладываешь! У тебя тут настоящий кладезь всевозможного добра на любой вкус и цвет! :Ok:  Молодчина!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (22.10.2016), calina (23.10.2016), Elen2 (21.10.2016), fatinija (30.10.2016), Kolpachiha (24.10.2016), laratet (21.10.2016), LiliyaOdiss (08.02.2017), mishel61 (21.10.2016), mochalova19 (23.10.2016), moderm (13.11.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), Natalia08 (21.10.2016), Note (21.10.2016), oksana888 (30.10.2016), Oksyyy (21.10.2016), Rita03 (15.10.2018), tvsokol (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), буссоница (21.10.2016), Венерочка (21.10.2016), Женива (16.09.2017), катя 98 (21.10.2016), Ладога (21.10.2016), лариса61 (24.10.2016), Левадана (21.10.2016), лида-1410 (21.10.2016), Маинька (21.10.2016), Мусиенко (23.10.2016), Ніка (21.10.2016), натела (22.10.2016), окси 777 (21.10.2016), Ритуля 666 (24.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (13.12.2016), Татиана 65 (21.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (22.10.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (21.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Елена ты гений!
Такое отыскала, ну просто "бомба". Обязательно покажу Ирине.
Долго искали, "что дать детям в руки на Новый год"...
А это находка. 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Для Вас, наших хороших, - наши теплые слова:

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016), Kolpachiha (24.10.2016), mochalova19 (23.10.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Дзюбкина (23.11.2016), Ніка (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена ты гений!
> Такое отыскала, ну просто "бомба". Обязательно покажу Ирине.
> Долго искали, "что дать детям в руки на Новый год"...
> А это находка.


Виктор, спасибо,за теплые слова.




> Саундтрек к фильму "Сайлент Хилл﻿"





> Александра Бёрк "Hallelujah"


Светик,какой тебе низкий поклон за музыку. Просто супер.Я тебе очень благодарна.

----------

mishel61 (21.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), Анжела72 (21.10.2016), окси 777 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Наталія а

> музыка к этому танцу, вдруг кому-то понадобится


Спасибі Вам ВЕЛИЧЕЗНЕ!!!

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016), Nata S (21.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016)

----------


## Анжела72

Леночка, спасибо за зимние изюминки! У тебя безупречный вкус!

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Izmail96

> А этот просто -высший класс,на мой взгляд


Леночка,  я  в  темке  тебе  писала  и  здесь  пишу: ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!!!!  такое  удовольствие  получила!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, очень заинтересована танцем.Можно и мне посмотреть?





> Добрый день, Елена! Прошу разрешения посмотреть Ваш материал.


Девочки,на здоровье ,смотрите.
* И еще один танец снежинок.* Песня просто -чудо.Студия "Тодес".Понятно, что я не сделаю .как они, но....некоторые основные движения детям должны понравится.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

calina (23.10.2016), Irina Sirin (31.10.2016), irysia (23.10.2016), ivano (23.10.2016), laratet (23.10.2016), mishel61 (23.10.2016), mochalova19 (23.10.2016), moderm (13.11.2016), nastiabar (24.10.2016), Nata S (23.10.2016), Note (23.10.2016), Oksyyy (23.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (23.10.2016), solnet (24.10.2016), Алена43 (01.11.2016), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), буссоница (23.10.2016), ВесСнушка (30.10.2016), катя 98 (23.10.2016), Ладога (23.10.2016), Ніка (25.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Світланочка (24.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (17.08.2017), Татиана 65 (23.10.2016), эллона (25.07.2018)

----------


## Elen2

А здесь *идея для подводного царства с голубыми нитями*,понравилась. Сам танец мне не очень




А как общий  танец танцевать вот этот,я в него влюбилась еще в прошлом году. В этом году есть возможность поставить



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

calina (23.10.2016), fatinija (30.10.2016), Irina Sirin (31.10.2016), Irina55 (23.10.2016), Irina_Irina (26.10.2016), irysia (23.10.2016), ivano (23.10.2016), jarinka (23.10.2016), kapuchinca (25.10.2016), Katrina Kim (23.10.2016), Lapsik 061 (23.10.2016), laratet (23.10.2016), Lempi (23.10.2016), Lena-marsel2010 (28.10.2016), lenik (23.03.2017), lilu71 (25.10.2016), mishel61 (23.10.2016), mochalova19 (23.10.2016), moderm (13.11.2016), n@denk@ (23.10.2016), Nata S (23.10.2016), Note (23.10.2016), oksana888 (30.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (23.10.2016), Ruminita (24.10.2016), sky36 (23.10.2016), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), Ал-су (31.01.2017), Алена43 (01.11.2016), буссоница (23.10.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (24.10.2016), ВесСнушка (30.10.2016), ВИОЛA (25.03.2017), говорушка (24.10.2016), Дания (24.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (31.10.2017), катя 98 (23.10.2016), Ладога (23.10.2016), Маинька (23.10.2016), Ніка (25.10.2016), окси 777 (23.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016), Сентябринка (23.10.2016), талант (24.10.2016), Татиана 65 (23.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (23.10.2016), Фрося (23.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*красивый танец с полотнами* Юлия Бугова

----------

Anechka_Rom (30.10.2016), calina (23.10.2016), Irina Sirin (31.10.2016), ivano (23.10.2016), jarinka (23.10.2016), kapuchinca (25.10.2016), laratet (23.10.2016), lenik (23.03.2017), lilu71 (25.10.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), n@denk@ (23.10.2016), Nata S (23.10.2016), Note (23.10.2016), Olga Beliaeva (23.10.2016), Ruminita (24.10.2016), буссоница (23.10.2016), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (24.10.2016), ВесСнушка (30.10.2016), Дивинская Мила (23.10.2016), катя 98 (23.10.2016), Ладога (23.10.2016), Ніка (25.10.2016), окси 777 (23.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016), Татиана 65 (23.10.2016)

----------


## Сентябринка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (23.10.2016)

----------


## лариса61

> А этот просто -высший класс,на мой взгляд. и очень понравились кольца с лентами


Леночка. спасибо большое за этот прекрасный, нежный, очень трогательный номер. Возьмем на день матери.

----------

Elen2 (26.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Помогите ,пожалуйста,перевести песню "Трубочист"


я перевожу с украинского на русский..

Понравился танец мишек

----------

--Ксения-- (18.11.2016), ivano (06.11.2016), kapuchinca (29.10.2016), lenik (23.03.2017), mishel61 (29.10.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (13.11.2016), na4a (09.11.2016), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), Дзюбкина (10.11.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

посмотрите этот танец,чудо

----------

kapuchinca (30.10.2016), lolu66 (12.11.2016), maksun79 (01.11.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (13.11.2016), Rita03 (11.08.2017), Ал-су (31.01.2017), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), Варшава (31.10.2016), Дзюбкина (10.11.2016), Кремень (09.11.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016), света73 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*понравился танец со свечами.Интересный и музыка хорошая
*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
А этот танец с фонариками, просто супер прикольный*

----------

ivano (31.10.2016), kapuchinca (30.10.2016), lenik (23.03.2017), lolu66 (12.11.2016), mishel61 (30.10.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (13.11.2016), буссоница (31.10.2016), Варшава (31.10.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*У леса на опушке.отличный вариант* 



и еще классный вариант

----------

kapuchinca (30.10.2016), lolu66 (12.11.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), zwetlana (27.08.2017), Ладога (25.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

`ситуация,когда возникла внезапная пауза в празднике.Проедлагаю такой номер.
*Ленивые танцы` для родителей * 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivano (06.11.2016), lenik (23.03.2017), lolu66 (12.11.2016), maksun79 (01.11.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (13.11.2016), na4a (09.11.2016), Rita03 (15.10.2018), t.chernetskaia (12.11.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), zwetlana (13.01.2018), Алена43 (01.11.2016), буссоница (31.10.2016), Ладога (04.02.2017), лядова (18.12.2016), Ната25 (16.08.2018)

----------


## kievkids

*СПАСИБО, ЛЕНОЧКА!
ТАК МНОГО НОВОГО УВИДЕЛА ДЛЯ СЕБЯ!
*




> Ленивые танцы` для родителей


Леночка, спасибо! Очень хорошая идея - привлечь в такой момент родителей!




> Разное волшебство-доброе и злое 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/_xUtoY8SwxNoT


Леночка, огромное спасибо за чудесную подборку! :Smile3: 
и танец "Знает каждый снеговик" такой хорошенький, спасибо Вам!

Большое спасибо за Ваш труд. :Ok: 

Спасибо.
Ваши самодельные инструменты просто супер. Буду пробовать сделать что-то подобное.

----------

Elen2 (08.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> спасибо за талант!!





> СПАСИБО, ЛЕНОЧКА!
> ТАК МНОГО НОВОГО УВИДЕЛА ДЛЯ СЕБЯ!





> Леночка, спасибо! Очень хорошая идея - привлечь в такой момент родителей!





> Леночка, огромное спасибо за чудесную подборку!
> и танец "Знает каждый снеговик" такой хорошенький, спасибо Вам!


Я рада ,девочки . что материал нужен и нравится.

----------


## Elen2

Игры с родителями



И еще один 



и еще один .он после снежков



Игра елочка с родителями

----------

--Ксения-- (18.11.2016), 1 Kvitochka (12.11.2016), ivano (12.11.2016), julchonoc (12.11.2016), Lina_21 (12.11.2016), lolu66 (12.11.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), oksana888 (12.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (12.11.2016), Olia Medvedeva (26.12.2016), Rita03 (15.10.2018), t.chernetskaia (12.11.2016), Алусик (13.02.2018), Женива (16.09.2017), Ирина-2012 (14.12.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016), Лорис (12.11.2016), света73 (19.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Продолжаю искать танец звездочек и гномов
Сколько я всего по танцам звездочек пересмотрела...Море танцев. Вернулась к этому танцу с  пяльцами,только с этими звездами


 Напоминаю,танец с пяльцами 


хотя вот замечательный танец звездочек с лентами,начало такое интригующее




Уржалась над малышами,мамашек бы прибила,дуры,сами мешают своим детям танцевать

----------

--Ксения-- (18.11.2016), HelenK (29.12.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (13.11.2016), Дзюбкина (23.11.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (13.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, модератор сказал почистить тему,чищу ...и  благодарности тоже удаляю.Не все.с картинками оставлю.*




> Спасибо огромное,





> Елена Владимировна! Спасибо, что поделились с нами такими находками. Танец Снеговиков - СУПЕР.





> Большое спасибо за Ваш труд.





> Елена Владимировна - спасибо Вам за прекрасный материал, которым Вы делитесь.





> Спасибо за Вашу помощь и за творчество!


Девочки, пользуйтесь на здоровье.

----------


## Elen2

> Лена,спасибо огромное за Ваши материалы.Удачи и успехов!





> Спасибо огромное за творческий сценарий!





> Лена,спасибо огромное за Ваши материалы.Удачи и успехов!





> Танец - Чудо! Спасибо!





> Добрый день! Как интересно тут у вас! Спасибо за помощь!))))





> Лена БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!Какая ты умница,всегда столько идей можно найти в твоем домике!!!





> Спасибо за такие шедевры! Стихи и клип- просто чудо!!! Это про "Дождик"


Всегда рада помочь.Забегайте.

----------


## Elen2

*Начала просматривать 8 марта.*
*понравилась в прошлом сезоне `Песня для мамы`(автор Любовь Таболова (?)!* 


*ноты этой песни.* 
Для тебя нарисую цветы 
Всеми красками в ярком цвете. 
Я хочу, чтобы знала ты, 
Что ты лучшая мама на свете. 
Ноты: 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*клип и плюсовка `Песни для мамы` (от Ирины /Семечка 75):*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Минус-задавка `Песни для мамы` (от Галины /radyga):* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Вот минус этой чудесной песни...сделал его  И.Рудь 

*ПЕСНЯ ДЛЯ МАМЫ минус (Для тебя нарисую цветы...)* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

fatinija (13.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), SNAR (23.01.2017), strelka_64 (30.12.2016), Tania-112a (04.02.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Іванка (22.01.2017), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (30.12.2016), ВалерияВ (21.04.2017), велюни (14.03.2017), Вера Чурикова (30.12.2016), Елена М (30.12.2016), зулико (30.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (30.12.2016), Ладога (04.02.2017), лядова (30.12.2016), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Раиса2001 (30.12.2016), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Тамара 379 (30.12.2016), Татиана 65 (30.12.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (01.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Так же в прошлом  сезоне была популярна песня для ср гр*
*Мама – солнышко моё
(сл. и муз. Т.А.Эльпорт,  ДОУ № 21  
 пос.Первомайский, Тульской области)*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

`МАМА - СОЛНЫШКО МОЕ` - (+, -, текст и ноты)
Минусовка от Виталия Тимофеева

----------

fatinija (13.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), mila110153 (29.12.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), strelka_64 (30.12.2016), vetlost (11.09.2017), Борковская Н (02.01.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), Елена М (30.12.2016), зулико (30.12.2016), ИяНаталия (30.12.2016), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Раиса2001 (30.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Понравился  стих
*Бабушка и интернет
Наталья Романович*
Баба, баба, дай пирог -
Просит бабушку внучок.
Подожди - в ответ бабуся,
С интернетом разберуся!

Баба, баба, где пирог?
Продолжает ныть внучок.
Пряники возьми в буфете-
Видишь-баба в интернете

Баба, баба, как пирог?
Снова к бабушке внучок.
Внучек, съешь зефирчик в вазе,
Я вопрос пробью по базе!

Ба, слышь, ба, поешь пирог-
Загудел в дверях внучок.
Подняла глаза бабуся:
Я чего-то не врублюся:

Это кто? И чей пирог?
Баба, это я, внучок,
И пирог состряпал сам,
Что я, маленький пацан.

Да, попала бабка в сети,
Пропадая в интернете.
Внук давно уже подрос,
Бабке СВОЙ пирог принёс.

----------

lencom2007 (29.01.2017), mila110153 (29.12.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (26.02.2017), Елена-ЕВН (04.02.2017), Ладога (04.02.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (01.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И еще понравилась песня для бабушки,автор не указ
*
 песня "крепость и броня"*
текст Бабушка моя. 
1.Родители расстроены, 
Уж так они устроены, 
Слаба ты в педагогике 
И нет в поступках логики. 
Припев: 
Самая надежная 
Крепость и броня- 
Добрая, любимая 
Бабушка моя. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



 плюс 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


минус 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

galy-a (29.01.2017), HelenK (29.12.2017), mila110153 (29.12.2016), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), Вера Чурикова (30.12.2016), Елена М (30.12.2016), зулико (30.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018)

----------


## mila110153

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2016), mara400 (29.01.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Так же понравилась  песня "Наша мама",опять нет автора.Эта  песня для выпуска.

*Наша мама*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

galy-a (29.01.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), ва.лен.ти.н. (30.12.2016), Грезельда (24.09.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (04.02.2017), Озма (11.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Раиса2001 (30.12.2016), Тамара 379 (30.12.2016), Татиана 65 (30.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценки к празднику 8 марта.* 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

galy-a (29.01.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), ttanya (22.01.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (30.12.2016), зулико (30.12.2016), ИяНаталия (30.12.2016), Ладога (04.02.2017), Озма (11.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Раиса2001 (30.12.2016), Тамара 379 (30.12.2016), Татиана 65 (30.12.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (01.01.2017)

----------


## ambra

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (30.12.2016), galy-a (29.01.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, добрый вечер! Сегодня озадачили - нужно провести фестиваль ложкарей. Может у кого-то уже был такой опыт (сценарии, форма проведения) поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!


Наташа,ты набирай материалом,а потом и сценарий сложится. У Лены-Леваданы отличный оркестр "Бабушка.испеки оладушки."
*Разные варианты танцев и музыка дл танцев с ложками.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

galy-a (29.01.2017), julialav (22.01.2017), laratet (11.01.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), moderm (26.02.2017), muzik (17.01.2017), nastiabar (16.04.2018), nika.nik.37 (29.01.2017), SNAR (23.01.2017), strelka_64 (12.01.2017), Tania-112a (12.01.2017), ttanya (22.01.2017), vishulaev (11.01.2017), Бароблюшок (26.01.2017), Валя Муза (11.01.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), ИннаНичога (18.01.2017), Ирина-2012 (11.12.2017), Ладога (20.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (11.01.2017), лядова (09.02.2017), Озма (11.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), татуся (11.01.2017), Эмилия я (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*подводки и  сценарии с ложками*

Все (хором):


Мы нисколько не скучаем

И на ложках вам сыграем!


*
Дети исполняют песню «Ложкари» и играют на музыкальных инструментах.*

1) В круг ребята встали-ложки в руки взяли.(показывают ложки , делая пружинку)

Вот они какие- ложки расписные.

Припев:

Ложкари-ложкари, мы играем-раз, два, три! (По три удара в ложки)

Ложкари-ложкари, мы играем-раз, два, три!

2) Маму поздравляем- всех мы удивляем.(выставляют ножки поочерёдно)

Ну-ка, топнем ножкой- и покажем ложки.(топают ножкой-поднимают вверх ножки)

Припев:

Ложкари-ложкари, мы играем-раз, два, три! (По три удара в ложки)

Ложкари-ложкари, мы играем-раз, два, три!
===========================
*Сценарий праздника
Вечер игр «Город мастеров»*
(для детей старшей группы)
*Историческая справка.
14 ноября – праздник ремесленников и кузнецов. После посещения церкви ремесленники собирались на складчину-сытник и веселились всю ночь. Козьма (Косма) и Дамиан считались также покровителями женских ремесел. В этот день устраивали благотворительные базары. Говорят: «Кузьминки – первая встреча зимы», «Кузьминки – об осени поминки», «Козьма – Дамиан – кузнец кует лед на земле и на водах».*
Оборудование
Большой строительный набор; лоскутное одеяло; вышитая птица; скатерть; хохломская посуда- 8 предметов; деревянные ложки – по2 каждому; фонограммы спокойной народной мелодии и русской народной песни « Ах вы, сени».
Действующие лица
Сказочница
Царь Долдон
Плотник                                          взрослые
Швея

Мастера из Хохломы
Ложкари                                             дети
Кузнецы
Остальные дети


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



==========================================
*Образовательный проект  «ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ЛОЖКАРИ»*
Автор – составитель: Музыкальный руководитель  МАДОУ «Детский сад №86»  Чувьюрова Т.А.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



----------------------------------------------
*подводка*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=========================
Ведущая. Дорогие мамы, специально для вас, только сегодня *танец «Ложкари».*

Исполняется песня-танец «Ложкари» (мальчики).



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


======================
[B][U]Музыкальные сказки и стихи: Ложки




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


=================================
*Музыкальные сказки: Ударная семья*

Хочу предложить вам замечательные сказки и стихи о музыкальных инструментах. К сожалению, не знаю их автора, но не могу не поделиться с вами таким  ценным материалом.  Так важно показать детям, что музыка — чудесное и светлое явление в жизни человека. Нужно дать почувствовать малышу, что музыкальные инструменты обладают своим неповторимым голосом и уникальной историей происхождения. Маленькие дети, когда видят тот или иной музыкальный инструмент, тянутся к нему, хотят его потрогать, щипнуть за струну, извлечь из него необычный звук. Это доказывает, что мир музыки интересен и важен для всех детей. Главная задача наша, взрослых, — дать детям возможность войти в волшебный мир музыки, когда они к этому тянутся. С самых первых занятий ребенок должен почувствовать чудо музыки, се волшебное влияние на душу человека.

*Ударная семья*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


===========================================
*Сценарий праздника в детском саду 
Праздник оркестров*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

annapenko (29.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), ivano (11.01.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), SNAR (23.01.2017), vishulaev (11.01.2017), Валя Муза (11.01.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ладога (20.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (11.01.2017), Марико66 (20.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*А сейчас немного  видео с ложками*
*посмотрите современные и классические  произведения,не ленитесь посмотрите, очень интересно.*






Ансамбль «Веселые ложкари» 9-12 лет, г. Озёрск

----------

E-lena (21.01.2017), kievkids (13.01.2017), laratet (11.01.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), SNAR (23.01.2017), snegurka (21.03.2017), Ал-су (31.01.2017), Ладога (20.04.2017), МУРЁНКА (12.01.2017), Озма (11.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Кадрильная. Ложкари.



Маленькие ложкари

----------

Axiniy (06.08.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), ivano (11.01.2017), Ketvik (22.01.2017), laratet (11.01.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), marina111 (11.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), ttanya (22.01.2017), Бароблюшок (26.01.2017), МУРЁНКА (12.01.2017), Озма (11.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Светлана Богатырева (26.08.2017)

----------


## laratet

> Разные варианты





> видео





> Ложкари.


Елена Владимировна, огромное спасибо за прекрасную подборку. Захомячила :Taunt: 
.

----------

Elen2 (11.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> огромное спасибо за прекрасную подборку. Захомячила
> .


Ларочка, ты не одна такая.Я тоже не могу отказаться от нового материала.

----------

laratet (11.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Лильчик (22.01.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ЛЕНОЧКА! 
СТОЛЬКО МАТЕРИАЛА С ЛОЖКАМИ!!!!!!! КЛАССССССССС!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (11.01.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> танец с ложками Васьковской и просила озвучить, но ... информация где-то на форуме потерялась...может кому и пригодится 
> минус


*дуже-дуже пригодилось! Уже зробила переклад! Дуже дякую, Лєночка!*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5322694

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2017), Rita03 (15.10.2018), ИннаНичога (22.01.2017), Олег Лекарь (20.01.2017)

----------


## Лильчик

Елена Владимировна, спасибо большое!

----------

Elen2 (28.01.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

> Кадрильная. Ложкари.


Очень понравились ложкари! Спасибо! 



> Как хорошо, что я сюда зашла. Здесь столько интересного!


*Галочка, здесь тема-ПОМОГАЛОЧКА! Название соответствует!  Туточки всегда помогают позитивом и материалом! Хозяйка-Елена очень талантливая и гостеприимная!*

----------

Elen2 (22.01.2017), Светлана Богатырева (26.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Вы делились со мной материалом по логоритмике, к сожалению не могу найти ссилку у себя. Пишу сейчас дипломную работу по логопедии и понимаю, что без вашей помощи никак не справлюсь. Помогите, пожалуста


Верите,я даже не помню,что вам помогала. :Meeting:  Если напомните,что Вам было нужно , поищу еще раз.




> а мы, новички, всё только берем и берем!...


Берите на здоровье, только не забывайте подписывать авторов.




> но пока, к сожалению, многое закрыто для меня.


Не может быть , Вам все должно быть видно уже.

----------

ttanya (26.01.2017), Анастасия Галанова (28.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

девочки, посмотрите игра с папами на 8 марта ..да и не только



И еще одна

----------

1 Kvitochka (05.03.2017), calina (29.01.2017), dasha_bene (29.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), irysia (29.01.2017), Karamel (29.01.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), leonora_ (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (29.01.2017), moderm (26.02.2017), Nata S (29.01.2017), Olga Beliaeva (28.01.2017), strelka_64 (29.01.2017), Tania-112a (04.02.2017), ttanya (29.01.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), буссоница (28.01.2017), велюни (18.02.2017), ВесСнушка (29.01.2017), Долира (28.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.01.2017), квіточка (07.03.2017), Ладога (04.02.2017), лида-1410 (29.01.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (01.03.2017), Марина ан (27.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (11.02.2017), наталуся (29.01.2017), натела (29.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Осянечка (30.01.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Татиана 65 (29.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И еще один интересный конкурс с папами

----------

calina (29.01.2017), dasha_bene (29.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), irysia (29.01.2017), Karamel (29.01.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), mara400 (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (29.01.2017), Nata S (29.01.2017), Olga Beliaeva (28.01.2017), Tania-112a (04.02.2017), ВесСнушка (29.01.2017), Елена-ЕВН (05.03.2017), ИннаНичога (04.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.01.2017), Ладога (04.02.2017), лида-1410 (29.01.2017), Марина ан (27.02.2017), наталуся (29.01.2017), Осянечка (30.01.2017), Татиана 65 (29.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Конкурс для  мам 



И еще одна

----------

dasha_bene (29.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), kuzia5252 (05.03.2017), laratet (30.01.2017), leonora_ (29.01.2017), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), Nata S (29.01.2017), Olga Beliaeva (30.01.2017), буссоница (28.01.2017), Валентина Андреева (29.01.2017), велюни (18.02.2017), ВесСнушка (29.01.2017), Инна Корепанова (28.01.2017), ИннаНичога (01.02.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.01.2017), Ладога (04.02.2017), лида-1410 (29.01.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (01.03.2017), ЛюдмилаТолина (30.01.2017), Маргошик68 (30.01.2017), Марина ан (27.02.2017), натела (29.01.2017), опал1 (29.01.2017), Татиана 65 (29.01.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, хочу взять на среднюю "Кощея бесцветного". Мало материала. Кто-нибудь делал такой сценарий? Отзовитесь!


Это не новая тема и *праздников разных полно с Кащеем Бесцветным* Вариантов тьма,народ над этим уже поработал.
http://razdeti.ru/detskii-sad/letnie...u-scenari.html
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/kosche...-1-iyunja.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/scena...gi-starshaya-i
http://ped-kopilka.ru/blogs/tatjana-...h-stiljag.html
Сценарий весеннего праздника «Весна и Кощей бессмертный»
http://kladraz.ru/scenari/dlja-detsk...hei-grupe.html
праздник "весна и кощей бесцветный" 17 мая 2013 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoCOQ77MMKg

----------

mochalova19 (11.02.2017), SNAR (05.02.2017), Tania-112a (04.02.2017), Анжела72 (19.03.2017), Марина ан (27.02.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (07.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Искала для себя танцы с цветами для малышек,вот подборочка*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (19.03.2017), Elen 77 (30.03.2017), elen82 (11.02.2017), fatinija (02.03.2017), Ivica (21.03.2017), kri (26.07.2019), laratet (12.02.2017), larisakoly (14.02.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), Litavra (19.01.2020), mochalova19 (11.02.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), olia.kostina (29.01.2018), Rita03 (11.08.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), велюни (14.03.2017), Галин04ка (11.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.03.2017), ИяНаталия (11.02.2017), Ладога (05.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (11.02.2017), лариса61 (14.03.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Ната25 (14.03.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Татиана 65 (11.02.2017), татуся (11.02.2017), Тиса (11.02.2017), эллона (11.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценки на 8 марта  ,много.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (11.03.2017), elen82 (18.02.2017), EVGESKA (18.02.2017), fatinija (02.03.2017), Ivica (21.03.2017), laratet (27.02.2017), lenik (23.03.2017), Litavra (19.01.2020), marih (18.02.2017), mochalova19 (18.02.2017), olia.kostina (29.01.2018), Rita03 (15.10.2018), sogali (27.01.2022), vetlost (11.09.2017), буссоница (27.02.2017), велюни (14.03.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.02.2017), Галин04ка (18.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.03.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (19.02.2017), Лорис (18.02.2017), Марина ан (27.02.2017), Милашка Осенняя (18.02.2017), Паганини (07.03.2017), Тиса (18.02.2017), Юличка М. (24.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, большое спасибо за цветочки, нашла для себя 2 новые песенки, хорошие





> Большое спасибо, такое разнообразие песен о маме





> Лена, спасибо за видео игр и конкурсов!





> Спасибочки!!! Конкурсы интересные , утащила в свою копилочку!





> Здорово! Интересно! Спасибо!


Девочки,огромное спасибо за ваши   теплые отзывы. Читаешь и на душе теплее.

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, СПАСИБО за Вашу отзывчивость!!!!!!! Классно!!! Спасибо много раз!!!!!





> дуже-дуже пригодилось! Уже зробила переклад! Дуже дякую, Лєночка!





> Елена Владимировна, спасибо большое!





> Леночка, какая же Вы неутомимая труженица: все собрано, обработано, да ещё и нам представлено! Спасибо!!!





> Очень понравились ложкари! Спасибо!





> Галочка, здесь тема-ПОМОГАЛОЧКА! Название соответствует! Туточки всегда помогают позитивом и материалом! Хозяйка-Елена очень талантливая и гостеприимная!





> Еленочка, а мы, новички, всё только берем и берем!... Но обещаем, что когда-нибудь и мы начнём отдавать - когда накопим опыта и напитаем свое воображение многими идеями:))) Спасибо Вам преогромное за Ваши богатейшие кладовочки!!!





> Спасибо за подборку,класс!!!





> Леночка! Спасибо за подборку танцев с цветами. Всё в одном месте.





> Елена, СПАСИБО за цветочки!!!!!!


На здоровье ,девочки. Спасибо за комментарии.

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Искала для себя танцы с цветами для малышек,вот подборочка





> Сценки на 8 марта ,много.


Не вижу, но чувствую, что...- обалденные! 
А можно посмотреть?
Спасибо!


Увидела!
и


[IMG]http://*********net/8887435.gif [/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (11.03.2017)

----------


## irinavalalis

Леночка, с праздником тебя!

----------

Elen2 (11.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Мариночка выставляла вход,понравился.Просто ,без заморочек и красиво

----------

lenik (26.04.2017), lolu66 (17.03.2017), maksun79 (21.03.2017), natalia1508 (14.03.2017), Nich Tanya (20.03.2017), Rita03 (15.10.2018), snegurka (21.03.2017), буссоница (14.03.2017), лариса61 (14.03.2017), Танічка (12.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Понравился оркестр "Ложки- колокольчики" с курсов Суворовой.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**







**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



`ВЕСЕЛАЯ ИГРА С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ` автор baffi 
(две команды родителей с детьми соревнуются в танцах)

----------

Alena Stenkovay (04.04.2017), Anisoara (19.03.2017), annkir (23.08.2019), Elen 77 (30.03.2017), elen82 (19.03.2017), elsor (24.02.2019), fatinija (19.03.2017), forel (19.03.2017), galy-a (03.04.2017), Grosmat (20.03.2017), Irina55 (19.03.2017), ivano (19.03.2017), Ivica (21.03.2017), jarinka (19.03.2017), Karamel (19.03.2017), kri (26.07.2019), laratet (19.03.2017), larisakoly (23.03.2017), Lempi (19.03.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), mara400 (19.03.2017), marih (19.03.2017), mishel61 (19.03.2017), MLV (19.03.2017), nezabudka-8s (04.04.2017), Nich Tanya (20.03.2017), Note (21.03.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (20.03.2017), Qie (19.03.2017), sima (19.03.2017), sky36 (21.03.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), solnet (26.03.2017), strelka_64 (29.03.2017), SvetaH (19.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.03.2017), ttanya (19.03.2017), Valenta (19.03.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Victorya (19.03.2017), vishulaev (19.03.2017), Анжела72 (19.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (19.03.2017), Валентина М (20.03.2017), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Валиулина Ирина (20.03.2017), велюни (22.04.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (19.03.2017), Галин04ка (19.03.2017), говорушка (20.03.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), Дания (19.03.2017), Елена Эрнст (20.03.2017), зулико (20.03.2017), Инна Корепанова (04.04.2017), Ирина Ивановна (19.03.2017), Ирина-Ирен (19.03.2017), ИяНаталия (19.03.2017), катя 98 (18.03.2017), Ладога (20.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (19.03.2017), Левадана (20.03.2017), лида-1410 (24.03.2017), Лопаток (19.03.2017), Маргошик68 (19.03.2017), Милашка Осенняя (31.03.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (10.04.2017), на.та.ли. (21.03.2017), Ната25 (19.03.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (24.03.2017), Наталья0405 (20.03.2017), окси 777 (21.04.2017), опал1 (19.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Раиса2001 (19.03.2017), Ригина (19.03.2017), Рыбка (20.03.2017), Сентябринка (19.03.2017), Татиана 65 (19.03.2017), татуся (19.03.2017), Тиса (19.03.2017), Удомля (19.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017), Эдита (21.04.2017), эллона (19.03.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (19.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Большое спасибо за танец с ложками!!!





> Елена Владимировна!
> Большое спасибо за подборку замечательных игр!





> спасибо большое ,столько интересного!


Рада ,что  смогла вам помочь.

----------

Karamel (19.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Всем здравствуйте.
А мы это произведение Чайковского играли со средними детьми. Всем ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## Ригина

> девочки, посмотрите игра с папами на 8 марта ..да и не только


Прикольно возьму на заметку.

----------


## Дания

Лен, спасибо за оркестр!

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## ttanya

> Понравился оркестр "Ложки- колокольчики" с курсов Суворовой.


Классный оркестр получается. Мы  играли  прямо на празднике без подготовки дети и родители все-все. Я у них была дирижер. Все смотрели на меня.

----------

Elen2 (19.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Все смотрели на меня.


значит было на кого смотреть. Дирижер был суперский. :Ok:

----------

ttanya (19.03.2017)

----------


## Ivica

Лена, добрый день! Цветные танцы для деток-это что-то необыкновенное, наверное. Впереди летние праздники, хочется подарить новые забавы деткам. Спасибо!

----------


## Ivica

> Девочки, посмотрите какая чудесная сценка на 9 мая.По фильму "В бой идут одни старики".Выставила на сорте irinateatr .А какие самолеты,а огромные какие отрывки детьми выучены. 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b...JBdXN5WjA/view
> 
> 
> И еще танец этого же автора на 9 мая 
> "За четыре дня до войны"
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b...9FWlBkeVE/view


Лена, даже не верится, что дети это всё выучили и так великолепно передали. Очень-очень тронуло...И танец красивый, хотя есть много постановок на эту песню. Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (21.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Цветные танцы для деток-это что-то необыкновенное, наверное.


А где Вы их увидели?
Нашла вот такие варианты ,но они все взрослые.
*Цветные танцы,4 варианта*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Ленивые танцы от Ирины Парахневич*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (25.03.2017), elen82 (23.03.2017), elis673 (19.09.2019), faina (23.03.2017), fatinija (23.04.2017), forel (22.04.2017), Irina55 (23.03.2017), ivano (23.03.2017), Ivica (21.03.2017), jarinka (23.03.2017), lenik (23.03.2017), maksun79 (01.08.2017), marih (23.03.2017), mila110153 (23.03.2017), mishel61 (29.03.2017), mochalova19 (23.03.2017), Nich Tanya (24.03.2017), Note (21.03.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), strelka_64 (29.03.2017), SvetaH (23.03.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (24.03.2017), yanik76 (24.03.2017), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (24.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.03.2017), Валентина М (23.03.2017), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Валиулина Ирина (04.04.2017), велюни (22.04.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (23.03.2017), Галин04ка (21.03.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), Инна Корепанова (23.03.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.03.2017), ИяНаталия (23.03.2017), Ладога (20.04.2017), лида-1410 (24.03.2017), Лопаток (25.03.2017), Лорис (21.03.2017), Маргошик68 (23.03.2017), Милашка Осенняя (31.03.2017), на.та.ли. (21.03.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (24.03.2017), окси 777 (21.04.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), опал1 (24.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (26.03.2017), Раиса2001 (23.03.2017), Светлана - Слоним (23.03.2017), Татиана 65 (23.03.2017), татуся (23.03.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (23.03.2017), Удомля (23.03.2017), Урдомчанка (23.03.2017), Черёмушка (04.05.2017), Эдита (21.04.2017), эллона (23.03.2017), Юличка М. (24.03.2017)

----------


## Muzira

Лена, нет ли у тебя в загашнике выпускного рэпа? Так что- то захотелось попробовать со своими...

----------


## ВИОЛA

Образовательный проект  «ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ЛОЖКАРИ»[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
Автор – составитель: Музыкальный руководитель  МАДОУ «Детский сад №86»  Чувьюрова Т.А.  ???????

Сценарий праздника в детском саду   ??????
Праздник оркестров

Леночка! Спасибочки за такой нужный материал. Собираю все по оркестру. Хочу  провести  мастер класс. Не могла бы ты обновить ссылочки  на материал,  который вверху. Остальное взяла в копилочку!!!  :008:  :050:

----------


## Elen2

> Сценарий праздника в детском саду ??????
> Праздник оркестров


Посмотри здесь https://www.yandex.ua/yandsearch?rdr...t=1490385100.1
*Сценарий концерта «Праздник оркестра»*
http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/scena...zdnik-orkestra
Праздник в детском саду: сценарий праздника оркестра

*
Волшебный оркестр — сценарий детского дня рождения*
http://pozdravitel.ru/scenarii/volshebnyj-orkestr

*Сценарий праздника:
                                 "ИГРАЕМ, ТАНЦУЕМ И ПОЕМ"*
http://worldofteacher.com/7144-scenariy-prazdnika.html

*Образовательный проект «ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ЛОЖКАРИ»*
https://www.yandex.ua/yandsearch?tex...=145&clid=9582

----------

велюни (22.04.2017), ВИОЛA (25.03.2017), говорушка (23.02.2019), Светлана Богатырева (26.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, нет ли у тебя в загашнике выпускного рэпа? Так


Выпускноф рэп  http://muzofon.tv/search/выпускной%20рэп

----------

Muzira (25.03.2017), Ладога (20.04.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Леночка! Благодарю!!!!!

[img]http://*********net/9100922.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/9088634.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (30.03.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Сценарии "Первоклассные стиляги"


Я подумала, что от "1 КЛАССные"))) Хотя уже просекла, что в любом сценарии достаточно заменить сад, на класс или школу и всё становится как нужно))) Иногда в стихах сложно подобрать рифму (не по этой я специальности :Taunt: ), но стихи то можно и заменить)))
Про 9 мая отдельное спасибо :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (30.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Посмотрите,какой замечательный вальс увидела  в одноклассниках. Муз.Руководитель Юлия Бугова.
https://ok.ru/video/250374392533

----------

laratet (31.03.2017), yu-k-a (31.03.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), лида-1410 (20.04.2017), лядова (28.04.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Эдита (21.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> у нас в театральной студии будет спектакль по произведениям Чуковского - "Чукоккола - шоу" (название в ютубе увидела, понравилось!)


[img]http://*********net/9162981m.jpg[/img]
*Галя, вот мероприятия ,посвященные  Корнею Чуковскому.*Не знаю видела или нет.Там есть презентация
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/76H1/FXRiKWPka
*Сценарий вечера посвященного дню рождения К. И. Чуковского 
« В гостях у дедушки Корнея».*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/13s5/KWYKydR9G
*Досуг, посвященный Дню рождения К. И. Чуковского*

Татьяна Митрофанова 
*Досуг, посвященный Дню рождения К. И. Чуковского*
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/dosug-...ukovskogo.html
*Сценарий праздника для детей 5-7 лет "В гостях к Корнея Чуковского"*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LBG1/7JscwCfhQ
*Сценарий праздника
К 130 летию К.И.Чуковскому:
«В гостях у дедушки Корнея»*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ANdS/bA87DDRBN
*Путешествие по сказкам Чуковского*
http://www.happy-baby-world.ru/stsen...am-chukovskogo

----------

lipa29 (31.03.2017), yu-k-a (31.03.2017), велюни (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), Лорис (31.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Очень часто на занятиях  я использую разные ,не трудные оркестры.



> Исполнена Мариночкой, как всегда, очень замечательно!


А я вчера   вечером лазила по инету,нашла вот такой прелестный оркестр  ложками ,в исполнении Мариши.Авторы не указаны.
*Оркестр для малышей. исп Марина Мельник*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (04.03.2018), annkir (23.08.2019), elen82 (15.04.2017), elis673 (19.09.2019), forel (15.04.2017), Grosmat (16.04.2017), Irina55 (15.04.2017), ivano (15.04.2017), jarinka (15.04.2017), jkmuif (28.12.2017), kri (26.07.2019), laks_arina (15.04.2017), laratet (15.04.2017), Lempi (15.04.2017), MAGIC (15.04.2017), maksun79 (01.08.2017), mila110153 (15.04.2017), mishel61 (15.04.2017), Note (15.04.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (16.04.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), strelka_64 (15.04.2017), SvetaH (15.04.2017), Valenta (15.04.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (15.04.2017), ya-more (15.04.2017), ~Марина~ (15.04.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (15.04.2017), Валентина М (16.04.2017), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Варшава (18.04.2017), велюни (22.04.2017), Венерочка (16.04.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), восьмушка (24.10.2018), Галин04ка (15.04.2017), говорушка (23.02.2019), Дания (16.04.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), Екатерина Шваб (15.04.2017), зулико (15.04.2017), ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), ИяНаталия (15.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (15.04.2017), лида-1410 (20.04.2017), Лорис (15.04.2017), Маинька (15.04.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.04.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (15.04.2017), Наталья0405 (15.04.2017), НСА (15.04.2017), окси 777 (21.04.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Рыбка (16.04.2017), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Татиана 65 (15.04.2017), татуся (15.04.2017), Тиса (15.04.2017), Травка (15.04.2017), Удомля (15.04.2017), Цветусик (02.12.2019), эллона (15.04.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (15.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

для украиночек,которые на сорте не бывают
*Казка Загублена писанка*



Великодня казка
Елена Стефанова

----------

Natalia08 (22.04.2017), ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), натела (17.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Музична фізкультминутка до Пасхи

----------

ИннаНичога (17.04.2017), натела (17.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, был клип на песню "О той весне" Е. Плотниковой. в прошлом году показывала. Не могу найти. скажите, кто делал? Где найти?


Ты про эту песню? Я вот этот показываю клип детям 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaagPVSgM68 
Вот еще
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcF1RxjSSFs 
*а этот новый не видела.Очень нравится,хоть бы дети не испугались.*


А вот инсценировочка на эту песню.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKnneYJdJk

На всякий  случай .*вот и сама песня Елены Плотниковой "И все о той весне"*. Песня великолепная,у меня глаза  от нее на мокром месте постоянно.
*Плюс-минус и ноты* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Angelino4ka (14.01.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2017), Note (22.04.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), Варшава (20.04.2017), велюни (22.04.2017), Дания (20.04.2017), ИннаНичога (21.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (13.05.2017), наталуся (26.05.2017), окси 777 (21.04.2017), Светлана Богатырева (26.08.2017), Татиана 65 (20.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Лен, привет! Может быть у тебя есть сценарий юбилея 50 - летней воспитательнице и музруку 55 лет?


* Подборка сценариев из инета на юбилей воспитателя  50 и 55  лет.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




А в этой папке :*кричалки,вынос торта и встреча именинницы*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*ЭГЭ для юбиляра*
ЕГЭ для юбиляра. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Что  мы знаем о имениннице?*
Где родилась Именинница? Точная дата рождения? Утро. День. Ночь

В какой школе, какого населенного пункта училась Именинница?

Какое получила образование после школы? Назовите учебные заведения, где они находятся?

Где и при каких обстоятельствах познакомилась с мужем?

Любит ли смотреть ТВ? Какие передачи предпочитает?

Какое любимое блюдо считает своим фирменным?

Чем занимается в свободное от работы время?

Водит ли машину? Любимая скорость? марка машины?

Любит ли копаться в огороде? Что для неё в нем важно?

За свою жизнь какие города посетила, не считая Удмуртскую республику?

Где прошел первый трудовой день?

Где работала именинница? Какие профессии были в её жизни?

Какая группа крови у именинницы?

Любимый певец, актриса, фильм? 
Какие черты характера у себя считает главными?

*Картина юбиляра*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ ФОТОСЕССИЯ




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Adaneth (16.11.2018), Alena Stenkovay (23.09.2019), Alena11 (03.09.2019), Alexandra_B (25.03.2019), Angelino4ka (14.01.2018), Anna57 (04.03.2018), AntonAsa (30.11.2018), Axiniy (07.01.2022), fashka (12.08.2019), forel (22.04.2017), frau-Ioe2 (03.05.2021), Grosmat (21.04.2017), Irina61 (19.09.2019), ivano (06.06.2017), jarinka (23.04.2017), laratet (22.04.2017), larisakoly (11.05.2017), Lempi (26.04.2017), lenik (26.04.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), luisa (06.03.2018), MAGIC (25.01.2019), Magvai (01.01.2021), margo57 (03.02.2021), mia10 (01.03.2020), mochalova19 (22.04.2017), moderm (19.08.2020), muzsvet (30.01.2019), nataliua.sm (14.05.2017), Note (22.04.2017), Olga Beliaeva (04.05.2017), olgapk (12.12.2021), pet30 (21.04.2017), ry-bka (15.03.2020), SNAR (07.05.2017), solnet (16.09.2018), strelka_64 (21.04.2017), SvetaH (21.01.2018), Tania-112a (21.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.10.2019), tigricadn (25.03.2019), ULIANCHIK (27.02.2019), Ushnata (26.06.2017), Valenta (10.03.2019), Victorya (03.01.2020), vils77 (27.09.2017), vishulaev (26.08.2020), Wera Ivannikova (23.10.2022), yanik76 (22.04.2017), yu-k-a (24.09.2018), Алла Смирнова (07.12.2019), Алусик (12.06.2017), Анастасия Галанова (16.05.2017), Валентина М (11.08.2021), Валиулина Ирина (07.07.2017), Варшава (21.04.2017), герана (06.12.2022), говорушка (23.02.2019), Дзюбкина (24.10.2018), Елань (24.04.2022), Елена М (17.04.2018), Задор_Инка (25.09.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (30.10.2017), ИннаНичога (21.04.2017), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина Якунина (06.03.2020), Ирина-2012 (20.10.2021), Ирина-23 (05.11.2018), Ирина-Ирен (26.09.2020), ИяНаталия (13.05.2017), Кремень (11.03.2020), Ладога (13.07.2017), Лопаток (22.01.2018), Лорис (22.04.2017), ната 68 (26.04.2021), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), Наталья0405 (06.09.2017), Озма (15.06.2019), окси 777 (21.04.2017), ольга коробова (24.05.2018), ольга марущак (05.03.2020), Ольгия (23.09.2018), Олюр (08.12.2020), Сентябринка (21.04.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (21.04.2017), Склярова (08.12.2019), Туся (04.03.2018), Ульбинка (05.10.2021), Урдомчанка (21.04.2017), Шевячок (22.04.2017), юла81 (14.09.2022), Ярик (20.08.2019)

----------


## эльга

Здравствуйте! Я работник дошкольного учреждения и в моем - женском коллективе в часы дневного сна воспитанников непросто поднять настроение и устроить праздник. Благодаря вам и просторам инета составили программу юбилея 70 воспитателю. Решила рискнуть и поделиться с вами. Возможно кому то пригодиться. Не судите строго. Женщина увлекается баней, поэтому открыли номером на эту тему. https://yadi.sk/d/Jj0GvvvT3FiJ2T

----------

Elen2 (27.04.2017), elis673 (18.09.2019), lenik (26.04.2017), luisa (28.04.2017), SvetaH (21.01.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), wirok (15.09.2019), Алусик (01.11.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (25.05.2021), ИннаНичога (27.04.2017), Лопаток (22.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), ольга марущак (07.09.2020), Туся (09.03.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, часто звучит вопрос о выпускных шляпах или интервью с выпускниками,вот что у меня есть.
*Выпускные шляпы,разных авторов,т*олько 2 подписаны Ирочки Парахневич...




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Вот здесь куча разных шляп* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4535723
еще поискала материалы по  выпуску
 Танец  малышек "Гномы -лилипутики" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4501043
Песня -подтекстовка
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5002632


*Анимашка на 1 июня* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4649520
 Цветные загадки игра 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4670100
Игры танцевалки "Ленивые танцы","Собрались на праздник
"http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137059&p=4670097&viewfull=1#post4670097
Игра  "Девчонки-мальчишки" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4670217
Игры на лето  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4672854

Анимационный танец "Я рисую солнце,я рисую речку "
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4674604
Игра "Пицца" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4674634
танцевалочка 2фиксики " http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4872724
 физкультминутка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4887906
"Танцуем сидя"  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4889327
Сайты с кукольными театрами 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916695
*физкультминутка укр яз*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916914
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916915
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916916
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916917
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916918
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4916919

Немного по оркестрам
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4965565
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4965568
Оркестровые сказки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4966427
Бумажный оркестр
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5028801
Танцевалочка "Чика-рика"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5002846
"Помогатор"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5002848

Сказка о глупом мышонке на новый лад
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5004474

Большая подборка музыкальных игр на лето
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5030068
Сольфеджио для маленьких и не очень
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5010492

----------

Alena Stenkovay (04.05.2017), Elenochka G. (12.07.2018), elis673 (18.09.2019), Izmail96 (04.05.2017), larisakoly (07.05.2017), lenik (05.05.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), Nata S (05.05.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (04.05.2017), SNAR (07.05.2017), strelka_64 (05.05.2017), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), vishulaev (04.05.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), Варшава (10.05.2017), Долира (04.05.2017), ИннаНичога (13.05.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина Якунина (06.03.2020), Ладога (04.05.2017), лядова (06.05.2017), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Озма (04.05.2017), эллона (13.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Велике спасибі за Великодні казки на укр.мові!!!!!





> Спасибо, Ленусь, что находишь и делишься с народом!





> Леночка, спасибо большое, находишь такие изюминки





> Лена, спасибо тебе большое!





> Леночка, огромное спасибо тебе. Такого материала еще не видела нигде!





> Лена, просто КЛАД!!!
> 
> СПАСИБО, тебе огромное!!!!





> Леночка, такая подборка замечательная! Спасибо большое!





> Леночка, огромное спасибо за ваш такой чудесный и нужный материал!!!


 Девочки,дорогие ,извините,что удаляю ваши комменты,вы знаете,я их очень люблю и с удовольствием читаю. Просто "Помогалочка" распухла :Girl Blum2: ,она на грани ..... Пытаюсь освободить место для  материала и работы.

----------

Olga Beliaeva (04.05.2017), Лорис (04.05.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (04.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> не могу так долго бр-р-р-р-р-р машинку делать...


*Распевки на расслабление речевого аппарата*

А ты под музыку попробуй петь,детям все распевки на расслабление нравятся,там еще музыка для дыхания,я ее часто использую с разными заданиями.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (14.05.2017), Axiniy (07.01.2022), calina (13.05.2017), elis673 (18.09.2019), forel (13.05.2017), Irina V (13.05.2017), Irina55 (13.05.2017), ivano (13.05.2017), jarinka (13.05.2017), julchonoc (13.05.2017), karap8 (21.11.2017), kri (26.07.2019), laratet (13.05.2017), larisakoly (13.05.2017), Lenylya (07.07.2017), linker_59 (20.07.2019), livni (26.07.2017), luisa (01.05.2018), MAGIC (23.01.2019), marih (13.05.2017), moderm (19.08.2020), Nich Tanya (06.10.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), strelka_64 (21.05.2017), Tania-112a (21.01.2018), viculy (06.09.2019), vishulaev (13.05.2017), yanik76 (13.05.2017), Анастасия Галанова (16.05.2017), Анжела72 (13.05.2017), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Варшава (13.05.2017), Венерочка (23.06.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), Галин04ка (13.05.2017), говорушка (13.05.2017), Дания (13.05.2017), Елена М (25.10.2020), ИннаНичога (13.05.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.10.2017), ИяНаталия (13.05.2017), Ладога (14.05.2017), Лариса Антонова (13.05.2017), Лорис (13.05.2017), наталуся (26.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), Наталья0405 (06.09.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Озма (22.03.2020), окси 777 (14.05.2017), Фрося (13.05.2017), Шевячок (13.05.2017), эллона (13.05.2017)

----------


## говорушка

Леночка,как интересно,большое спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (13.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,часто с детьми использую видюшки -игровушки, видюшки -слушанье.На завтра нашла для себя такие,делюсь.*
Звуки музыкальных инструментов для детей - часть  1 и 2 - узнать муз. инструмент.

----------

Anisoara (14.05.2017), annkir (23.08.2019), ivano (14.05.2017), laratet (14.05.2017), Lempi (13.05.2017), livni (26.07.2017), moderm (19.08.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017), notka75 (13.05.2017), Rita03 (15.10.2018), SiOlAn (12.09.2017), strelka_64 (21.05.2017), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (14.05.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Алусик (12.06.2017), Анастасия Галанова (16.05.2017), Варшава (13.05.2017), Вера Чурикова (18.06.2017), Женива (16.09.2017), ИннаНичога (13.05.2017), катя 98 (13.05.2017), Лариса Антонова (13.05.2017), Лорис (13.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), Озма (22.03.2020), Светлана Богатырева (26.08.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*А для малышек можно включить*
*Голоса животных*

----------

annkir (23.08.2019), ivano (14.05.2017), laratet (14.05.2017), Lempi (13.05.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), strelka_64 (21.05.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (14.05.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Алусик (12.06.2017), Анжела72 (13.05.2017), Варшава (13.05.2017), ИннаНичога (13.05.2017), катя 98 (13.05.2017), Лорис (13.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), Озма (22.03.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Если тема "Что такое музыка?" или "Какие звуки бывают?"*


*
А дальше и музыкальные звуки*
*Встреча с оркестром - первые инструменты*

----------

annkir (23.08.2019), ivano (14.05.2017), laratet (14.05.2017), Lempi (13.05.2017), livni (26.07.2017), moderm (19.08.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017), SNAR (14.05.2017), strelka_64 (21.05.2017), vishulaev (14.05.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Анжела72 (13.05.2017), Варшава (13.05.2017), ИннаНичога (13.05.2017), катя 98 (13.05.2017), Лорис (13.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020), Озма (22.03.2020)

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Вот здесь куча разных






Спасибо огромное за клад!

----------

Elen2 (14.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (27.12.2020)

----------


## Лорис

> видюшки -игровушки, видюшки -слушанье





> для малышек можно включить





> "Что такое музыка?" или "Какие звуки бывают?"


Лена, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
ТВОЯ  ПОМОЩЬ НЕОЦЕНИМА!

----------

Elen2 (14.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*А вот видео "Что такое музыка?",для начального занятия.*



*И еще одно "Что такое звук?"*

----------

annkir (23.08.2019), ivano (14.05.2017), karap8 (21.11.2017), laratet (14.05.2017), livni (26.07.2017), Nata S (14.05.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), nataliua.sm (14.05.2017), Rita03 (15.10.2018), strelka_64 (21.05.2017), vishulaev (14.05.2017), Варшава (14.05.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.05.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), катя 98 (14.05.2017), Ладога (14.05.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), окси 777 (14.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*И еще "Что такое звук?*



*Для самых маленьких "Угадай муз. инструмент"*

----------

Anisoara (14.05.2017), annkir (23.08.2019), ivano (14.05.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), nataliua.sm (14.05.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.05.2017), Женива (16.09.2017), Инна Корепанова (14.05.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), катя 98 (14.05.2017), натела (14.05.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), окси 777 (14.05.2017), Сентябринка (14.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Мое занятие "Что такое музыка?" конспект и муз.материал* находится здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5373512

----------

ivano (14.05.2017), krinka (12.09.2018), Nata S (14.05.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), vetlost (17.09.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.05.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), катя 98 (14.05.2017), Лорис (14.05.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Хрустальный оркестр! 

Инструментальное исполнение - шумовой оркестр. 
Д. Шостакович `Вальс- шутка`. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Возраст детей - 5-6 лет. 
МАДОУ Детский сад №2 «Рябинка» 
Музыкальный руководитель: Иванова Л.А.

----------

Anisoara (26.06.2017), elen82 (18.06.2017), elis673 (19.09.2019), Fons (07.09.2017), Irina55 (22.06.2017), ivano (19.06.2017), jarinka (18.06.2017), kri (26.07.2019), larisakoly (19.06.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), luisa (01.05.2018), marina111 (02.07.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), orxideya59 (25.09.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), verazalit (04.01.2019), vetlost (17.09.2018), viculy (22.06.2017), vishulaev (19.06.2017), yu-k-a (06.08.2017), zwetlana (06.07.2017), Варшава (18.06.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (19.06.2017), Галин04ка (18.06.2017), герана (04.10.2017), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), катя 98 (04.09.2017), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), опал1 (19.10.2018), Оперетта (20.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.07.2017), Ригина (21.09.2018), Сентябринка (18.06.2017), Татиана 65 (19.06.2017), эллона (19.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Очень симпатичный оркестр бокалов*
Выставила видео -Евгения Грабе

----------

Irina55 (22.06.2017), larisakoly (19.06.2017), Lena22 (17.07.2017), lenik (26.06.2017), livni (26.07.2017), maksun79 (18.06.2017), marina111 (02.07.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), orxideya59 (25.09.2017), TaniaCeluiko (14.08.2017), verazalit (04.01.2019), viculy (22.06.2017), валиан (13.10.2017), Варшава (18.06.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), Галин04ка (18.06.2017), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Оперетта (20.08.2017), Сентябринка (18.06.2017), Татиана 65 (19.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Танец с веерами.
Я так понимаю,что Евгения Грабе- это музрук. Мне нравятся ее работы.

----------

Anisoara (26.06.2017), elen82 (18.06.2017), Fons (07.09.2017), ivano (19.06.2017), jarinka (18.06.2017), larisakoly (19.06.2017), lenik (26.06.2017), livni (26.07.2017), maksun79 (18.06.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), nastiabar (22.06.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Ushnata (26.06.2017), verazalit (04.01.2019), Варшава (18.06.2017), Галин04ка (18.06.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), Ладога (18.06.2017), мира (16.08.2017), Ніка (02.08.2017), окси 777 (16.07.2017), Оперетта (20.08.2017), Светланапр (18.07.2017), Сентябринка (18.06.2017), Татиана 65 (19.06.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

[uote="ПТАШЕЧКА;5382812"]Леночка! А кто это - Арсенина и Картушина? Ну, не слышала о них? Простите.[/quote]
Авторы книг с занятиями для дошкольников.Конспекты занятий –великолепные.Не уверена,что все ссылочки рабочие,но частично работают
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5261264
Что-то здесь писала по Картушиной
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4507206
И здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4507200
*Арсенина*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diak (19.07.2017), Irina55 (22.06.2017), ivano (22.06.2017), jkmuif (27.07.2018), karap8 (21.11.2017), Lapsik 061 (23.06.2017), laratet (22.06.2017), larisakoly (07.08.2017), Liilit (21.04.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), lolu66 (21.06.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), marina111 (02.07.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), musa (25.07.2017), Muzira (30.09.2018), nyusha0365 (11.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), svetik kumurgi (05.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), Валя Муза (22.06.2017), Варшава (21.06.2017), Венерочка (22.06.2017), ВесСнушка (25.07.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), ИннаНичога (23.06.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.10.2017), катя 98 (22.06.2017), Ладога (26.08.2017), мира (16.08.2017), Музыкант38 (09.08.2017), Ніка (22.06.2017), на.та.ли. (06.09.2017), наталуся (22.06.2017), нинчик (19.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), опал1 (19.10.2018), Ригина (21.09.2018), Цветик (15.10.2020), ЮЛилиана (22.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Дякую. дуже сподобався танок з веерами.Молодці.А веера що у діток, такі десь продаються чи самі робили?( хоча на саморобні і непохожі).





> Очень интересный танец с веерами, спасибо!!!


Рада ,что помогла вам ,девочки.




> Танцевалочка для малышей "Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"/QUOTE]
> Леночка, спасибо за эту песенку. Мне она очень нравиться


на здоровье.




> Спасибо, оркестр мне понравился, детки и музрук умнички


 :Girl Blum2: 

[quote="Наташа5374;5383336"]


> Очень симпатичный оркестр бокалов
> Выставила видео -Евгения Грабе/QUOTE]
> Лена,спасибо за ссылку на оркестр. Оригинально,


 :Aga: 




> Леночка зашла в темку и не могу оторваться- спасибо огромное-столько всего интересного!


На здоровье.




> Большое спасибо за идею бумажного оркестра , а ведь и правда, минимум подготовки,


Рада  помочь.

 Поступил вопрос от Валентины по дождикам.

*Разные песни про дождики*





> Леночка, ищу песенку о Дожде для 2 мл. на осень, если есть, то поделись


Валюша,есть такая песенка "Кап-кап" у меня в теме,только не помню о дожде она или о весне. Но славная и для малышек....
Нет.она хоть и славненькая ,но о весне и капели.






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elen82 (06.07.2017), kri (26.07.2019), larisakoly (07.07.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), mara400 (06.07.2017), MLV (29.09.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), na4a (06.07.2017), novgortom (16.07.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), Petavla (23.05.2020), Rita03 (11.08.2017), SNAR (07.07.2017), verazalit (04.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), yu-k-a (06.08.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (06.07.2017), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Варшава (07.07.2017), говорушка (07.07.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (06.07.2017), Ладога (13.07.2017), Лариса Антонова (06.07.2017), Маргошик68 (07.07.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (07.07.2017), на.та.ли. (06.09.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Ригина (21.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (17.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*а здесь 4 песенки для малышек* 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (23.08.2019), echeva (06.09.2019), Fons (07.09.2017), forel (07.07.2017), kri (25.07.2019), larisakoly (07.07.2017), Lenylya (07.07.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), lyalya67 (23.09.2021), MLV (29.09.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (19.08.2018), Nata S (16.07.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), Nich Tanya (05.09.2017), nyusha0365 (11.09.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksik (12.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), Petavla (23.05.2020), Rita03 (11.08.2017), SiOlAn (12.09.2017), valush (26.07.2019), verazalit (05.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), yu-k-a (06.08.2017), алена-09 (22.07.2017), Алусик (22.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (06.07.2017), Варшава (07.07.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2017), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), ИяНаталия (06.07.2017), Ладога (11.07.2017), лида-1410 (07.07.2017), Лорис (08.07.2017), Маргошик68 (07.07.2017), мира (16.08.2017), Музыкант38 (09.08.2017), на.та.ли. (06.09.2017), Наташа5374 (07.07.2017), Натусичка Х (14.09.2019), НСА (26.08.2017), Ольга2011 (11.09.2019), Олюр (13.07.2017), Ригина (21.09.2018), Цветик (15.10.2020), ЮЛилиана (17.07.2017), Ярик (11.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Из моих  песен ,есть такая *"Дождик - непоседа"*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5241264

И вот такую песенку "Дождик" Н. Май переводила на русский язык

[/SIZE][/B]  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5232492

----------

larisakoly (07.07.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Маргошик68 (07.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Вечер встречи выпускников
 [un]Пара сценариев:[/un]




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

linker_59 (03.08.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), nastiabar (09.07.2017), Petavla (23.05.2020), Варшава (06.07.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Наташа5374 (07.07.2017), нинчик (19.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Физкультминутка

----------

Anathema (16.07.2017), elka (18.08.2017), Fons (07.09.2017), ina (20.07.2017), ivano (15.07.2017), Lena22 (16.07.2017), leonora_ (15.07.2017), moderm (23.08.2017), Nata S (16.07.2017), Natalia08 (15.07.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksyyy (15.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Дивинская Мила (15.07.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.07.2017), Шпить Светлана (09.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Для малышек






Пальчики

----------

Anathema (16.07.2017), ina (20.07.2017), ivano (15.07.2017), Lena22 (16.07.2017), moderm (23.08.2017), Nata S (16.07.2017), Natalia08 (15.07.2017), Olga Beliaeva (15.07.2017), Валя Муза (16.07.2017), Дивинская Мила (15.07.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), опал1 (19.10.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (16.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Мурчик

----------

ina (20.07.2017), ivano (15.07.2017), Nata S (16.07.2017), Olga Beliaeva (15.07.2017), Дивинская Мила (15.07.2017), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), ОЙКОВ (15.07.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (16.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сказка для пассивной артикуляционной гимнастики* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




И еще одна такая сказочка,но не озвученная.
*Артикуляционная гимнастика-сказка 
«У бабушки с дедушкой»*
Воронина Л.П., учитель-логопед МДОУ№152, Мурманск, 1 квалификационная категория.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*«Сказка о язычке»*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*И еще несколько артикуляционных сказок*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Описание артикуляционных упражнений, используемых в сказках.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*И еще одна сказка о весеннем язычке*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anechka_Rom (17.07.2017), anet_78 (27.09.2018), annkir (23.08.2019), diak (19.07.2017), dzvinochok (16.07.2017), echeva (06.09.2019), fatinija (10.11.2017), forel (17.07.2017), ina (20.07.2017), Irina V (16.07.2017), ivano (16.07.2017), jarinka (22.07.2017), Kras-Gal (06.09.2019), laratet (19.07.2017), larisakoly (07.08.2017), moderm (23.08.2017), musa (25.07.2017), Nata S (16.07.2017), novgortom (16.07.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (16.07.2017), strelka_64 (20.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Victorya (16.07.2017), Анжела72 (16.07.2017), БАЛДЖИ (12.09.2019), буссоница (16.07.2017), Валя Муза (16.07.2017), Варшава (15.07.2017), восьмушка (24.10.2018), Грезельда (24.09.2018), Дания (17.07.2017), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ириnka (18.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2017), катя 98 (16.07.2017), Ладога (16.07.2017), Ларонька (22.09.2019), Ли (16.09.2018), лида-1410 (16.07.2017), Ликсанна (25.09.2017), Лорис (16.07.2017), мазурка (01.10.2018), Музыкант38 (09.08.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.07.2017), Ніка (02.08.2017), на.та.ли. (16.07.2017), наталуся (16.07.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), окси 777 (16.07.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), опал1 (19.10.2018), Рыбка (16.07.2017), Танічка (23.07.2017), Цветик (15.10.2020), Шевячок (16.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (16.07.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка вот еще сказки делала. Пусть и правда будут все в одном месте  :Yes4:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WixwBHSUx2g   Про бджилку на украинском 
На русском https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQtJqVpTX9I
Жук https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2zKz6rSeFc
Подорож листочка https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaK9pVkC5nM
Подорож в лес https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8WtFBstPtw

----------

anet_78 (27.09.2018), dzvinochok (17.07.2017), echeva (06.09.2019), Elen2 (17.07.2017), jarinka (22.07.2017), Maria-- (19.09.2018), moderm (23.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (22.07.2017), strelka_64 (20.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), zwetlana (22.07.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), ИннаНичога (17.07.2017), Ириnka (18.10.2018), Ніка (02.08.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Танічка (17.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (17.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Осенняя сценка "Федорин огород"*,очень нравится
Федорин огород»


Сценка к празднику осени для детей старшего дошкольного возраста




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Мини – сценка: «Музыканты с грядки»*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Спор овощей. сказка
Ольга Суслова*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

09natalka (23.09.2019), adi-dina (20.09.2018), AHГЕЛОК (07.09.2021), Alehina123 (14.05.2021), alla-mus (21.08.2019), anet_78 (27.09.2018), annkir (23.08.2019), Axiniy (07.01.2022), chmarisha (26.08.2019), Danon (01.08.2017), diak (24.07.2017), dzvinochok (24.07.2017), echeva (26.09.2018), elen82 (22.07.2017), ELENA-ALEKS (02.10.2018), elis673 (18.09.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), Eva 59 (02.08.2019), EVGESKA (22.07.2017), faina (08.08.2017), fashka (06.09.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), frau-Ioe2 (02.10.2019), Irina Sirin (26.08.2021), Irina V (22.07.2017), irina29 (07.09.2022), Irina55 (24.07.2017), Irina61 (14.08.2019), Irinalbs (16.08.2021), Irochka-777 (23.09.2019), isida-t (09.09.2018), ivano (22.07.2017), jarinka (22.07.2017), Karamel (27.09.2018), karap8 (21.11.2017), katerina33 (01.10.2018), Kisegs (27.09.2018), Kras-Gal (06.09.2019), kri (25.07.2019), krinka (08.09.2019), Kristinka 11 (30.08.2021), laks_arina (22.07.2017), laratet (22.07.2017), larisakoly (08.08.2017), lenik (23.07.2017), Lenochka121212 (31.08.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), Liilit (02.04.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), liybliana (04.06.2018), lokteva. lar. (20.09.2018), ludmila_zub (06.09.2021), luisa (03.10.2021), lyalya67 (23.09.2021), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2019), Magvai (09.09.2019), MakaRock (22.07.2017), maksun79 (01.08.2017), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), mia10 (24.09.2017), mila110153 (22.07.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (23.08.2017), musa (25.07.2017), musitan (22.09.2019), myzic (07.09.2017), na4a (27.07.2017), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (31.07.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), NellyaRos (06.09.2019), nezabudka-8s (27.07.2017), Nich Tanya (05.09.2017), novgortom (22.07.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), Oksano4ka76 (29.09.2019), oksi66 (14.09.2021), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksik (12.09.2018), Oksyusha26 (21.10.2018), Oksyyy (10.09.2017), olchik69 (25.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (22.07.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), olka-domisolka (20.09.2020), Olyashka (04.09.2017), omichka (02.10.2021), raritetca (20.07.2022), Rita03 (29.08.2017), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sima (24.07.2017), SiOlAn (12.09.2017), sogali (04.10.2019), solnet (03.09.2017), stranikira (23.07.2017), SvetaH (07.09.2017), taso (21.09.2020), tatjan60 (30.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.09.2018), tigricadn (29.09.2017), valush (20.06.2019), verazalit (05.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), vils77 (21.10.2018), vishulaev (22.07.2017), Wera Ivannikova (04.09.2021), wlx1 (28.07.2017), ya-more (11.08.2019), yu-k-a (06.08.2017), Zhanochka14 (25.08.2019), zwetlana (15.08.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Ада (24.07.2017), алена-09 (22.07.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Аля (07.10.2017), Анастасия Галанова (03.09.2017), Арина42 (28.08.2018), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Блонди (22.09.2021), буссоница (22.07.2017), Валентина М (25.07.2017), Варшава (22.07.2017), велюни (27.07.2017), верочка (05.09.2019), ВесСнушка (23.07.2017), Виноград (04.09.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.07.2017), герана (04.10.2017), говорушка (23.07.2017), Грезельда (24.09.2018), Дания (12.08.2017), Дзюбкина (11.09.2018), Драгметал (24.08.2019), Дюймовочка (22.08.2019), Евгения 71 (15.10.2017), Елабужанка (15.09.2019), Елань (12.09.2022), Елена М (23.07.2017), елена1234 (29.08.2022), ЕленаК (18.09.2019), жанна татаринова (12.09.2019), Задор_Инка (10.10.2020), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019), Инна Корепанова (28.07.2017), ИннаНичога (22.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ира (07.08.2019), Ириnka (18.10.2018), Ирина 23241 (08.06.2021), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина Якунина (03.09.2021), Ирина-2012 (03.09.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2017), Ириночк (24.09.2018), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), ИяНаталия (05.08.2017), катя 98 (04.09.2017), краля (01.10.2019), кэт радистка (16.09.2018), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Ладога (24.07.2017), лариса 25 (07.10.2018), Лариса Антонова (22.07.2017), Лариса12 (08.06.2020), лариса61 (28.07.2017), Ларонька (22.07.2017), Ледок (23.07.2017), Ли (16.09.2018), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Лилия60 (14.08.2019), Лорис (22.07.2017), любба (21.09.2021), Любовь Анатольевна (31.07.2017), Лючия (18.09.2017), Ляля58 (16.04.2022), Маргошик68 (22.07.2017), Марина Сухарева (23.08.2019), маринаша (17.09.2018), Март15 (08.09.2020), Мелодия69 (04.08.2017), Музаири (14.08.2019), Музыкант38 (09.08.2017), Ніка (02.08.2017), на.та.ли. (25.07.2017), Ната25 (31.07.2017), Наталья0405 (12.09.2017), Нестерович Ирина (23.09.2021), нинчик (23.07.2017), о-ля-ля (21.09.2020), Озма (22.07.2017), окси 777 (02.08.2017), Олексеенко Анастасия (16.09.2019), Ольга Копытова (20.10.2019), Ольга Сара (22.07.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Олюр (27.07.2017), опал1 (19.10.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (22.07.2017), Ригина (20.09.2018), Римма1961 (03.09.2022), Свет-Ля-чок (02.10.2018), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (17.08.2017), словяночка (07.09.2019), Стеша (04.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (22.07.2017), Танічка (22.07.2017), Таникоо (25.09.2018), Татьяна Жур (21.09.2022), ташадобрая (02.08.2019), Тиса (23.07.2017), Туся (03.09.2018), уль (12.09.2019), хохлушка (01.09.2019), Цветик (15.10.2020), эллона (22.07.2017), Эльвира 37 (26.09.2017), Эмилия я (01.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (22.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (02.10.2017), ЮНВА (02.10.2019), Ярик (15.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

И еще пару сценок к осенним праздникам
*Сценка «Опята»*





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сценка "Червяк и гусеница"*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*СЦЕНКА «К О Р О Н А»*

(2 Кабачка, Свекла, Морковь, Капуста, Картошка, Перец, Мама, Папа, дети;, корона)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Гусеничка и Пчела Забавная сценка.* 





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

09natalka (23.09.2019), Axiniy (07.01.2022), chmarisha (26.08.2019), Danon (01.08.2017), diak (24.07.2017), dzvinochok (24.07.2017), echeva (26.09.2018), elen82 (22.07.2017), elis673 (18.09.2019), EVGESKA (22.07.2017), faina (08.08.2017), fashka (06.09.2017), Irina Sirin (20.08.2019), Irina V (22.07.2017), Irina55 (27.07.2017), Irinalbs (16.08.2021), ivano (22.07.2017), jarinka (22.07.2017), krinka (08.09.2019), laks_arina (22.07.2017), laratet (22.07.2017), larisakoly (24.09.2019), lenik (23.07.2017), Lenochka121212 (31.08.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), linker_59 (03.08.2017), livni (26.07.2017), ludmila_zub (06.09.2021), luisa (03.10.2021), lyalya67 (23.09.2021), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2019), Magvai (09.09.2019), MakaRock (22.07.2017), maksun79 (01.08.2017), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), mila110153 (22.07.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), na4a (27.07.2017), nastiabar (31.07.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), nezabudka-8s (27.07.2017), Nich Tanya (05.09.2017), novgortom (22.07.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksik (12.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (22.07.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), olka-domisolka (20.09.2020), Olyashka (04.09.2017), omichka (02.10.2021), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sima (24.07.2017), SiOlAn (12.09.2017), sogali (27.01.2022), SvetaH (07.09.2017), tigricadn (29.09.2017), Valesy (19.09.2017), valush (20.06.2019), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (22.07.2017), wlx1 (28.07.2017), yu-k-a (06.08.2017), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Ада (24.07.2017), алена-09 (22.07.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Аля (07.10.2017), Анастасия Галанова (03.09.2017), Арина42 (28.08.2018), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (22.07.2017), ВалерияВ (12.10.2018), Варшава (22.07.2017), ВесСнушка (23.07.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.07.2017), восьмушка (24.10.2018), говорушка (23.07.2017), Дадуся (29.10.2019), Дания (12.08.2017), Дзюбкина (02.09.2021), Дюймовочка (22.08.2019), Елена М (23.07.2017), елена1234 (29.08.2022), жанна татаринова (12.09.2019), Задор_Инка (10.10.2020), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), ИннаНичога (22.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ира (07.08.2019), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), ИяНаталия (05.08.2017), катя 98 (04.09.2017), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Ладога (24.07.2017), Лариса Антонова (22.07.2017), лариса61 (28.07.2017), Ларонька (22.07.2017), Ледок (23.07.2017), Ликсанна (25.09.2017), Лорис (22.07.2017), любба (21.09.2021), Любовь Анатольевна (31.07.2017), Людмила ZUM (27.09.2021), Лючия (18.09.2017), Маргошик68 (22.07.2017), Марина Сухарева (23.08.2019), Мелодия69 (04.08.2017), Музыкант38 (09.08.2017), Ніка (02.08.2017), на.та.ли. (25.07.2017), нинчик (23.07.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), о-ля-ля (21.09.2020), Озма (22.07.2017), Ольга Сара (22.07.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Олюр (17.09.2018), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), словяночка (07.09.2019), Стеша (04.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (22.07.2017), Тамадюля (27.08.2018), Танічка (22.07.2017), Татьяна Жур (21.09.2022), Туся (03.09.2018), Эльвира 37 (26.09.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (23.07.2017), ЮЛилиана (02.10.2017), Ярик (15.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо .. Все утащила, в хозяйстве нашем музработничьем пригодится.





> Ленусь, большое спасибо. У всех отпуск, а ты все трудишься! Пчелка!





> Леночка! Спасибо большое.





> Действительно, скоро ОСЕНЬ.
> СПАСИБО, Елена. Всё в копилку.


Девочки,скажите спасибо моему старому ноуту :Taunt: ,чего там только нет :Yahoo: .Я его чищу,перекачиваю уже 2-е суток всю инфу на стационарный комп и отдаю ноут в ремонт... 
Сценок -море,просто эти самые последние  где-то скачала. Авторов,как всегда... не везде есть...

Вы меня простите,обожаю ваши комментарии :Tender: ,но "Помогалочка" тоже на грани ..скоро придется закрыть.

----------

Axiniy (07.01.2022), mila110153 (30.09.2018), ИннаНичога (22.07.2017), Катюшка knopka (13.09.2017), любба (21.09.2021), словяночка (07.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Огромное спасибо!!!





> ЛЕНОЧКА! Огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал!





> Леночка, скачала сценки... Нет слов!..


На здоровье,Девочки.

*Девочки,показались интересными эти тетради школьные.*

_ТЕТРАДЬ для ТВОРЧЕСКИХ РАБОТ по музыке для начальной школы_ 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*ТЕТРАДЬ ЗАНИМАТЕЛЬНЫХ ЗАДАНИЙ ученика 5-8 класса по музыке* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Очень понравилась *сценка родителей "И мы стали большими"*

----------

Axiniy (07.01.2022), elka (07.08.2017), fatinija (17.09.2017), Irina55 (28.08.2017), linker_59 (03.08.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), nastiabar (31.07.2017), Note (06.09.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), tigricadn (24.03.2019), Варшава (29.07.2017), ИннаНичога (24.07.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), катя 98 (26.08.2017), лариса61 (28.07.2017), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), Мелодия69 (23.06.2019), Ніка (02.08.2017), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Олюр (27.07.2017), Туся (03.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Ищу для себя осенний оркестр*,дети в старшей группе оч-чень слабые и вряд ли получится их привести на осень в чувство. Они какие-то *замороженные,безразличные.
Видео с ютуба,самый первый про осени мотив....Почему нет?Такое впечатление,что песня -микс.Или мне кажется?*



*оркестр осенняя мелодия 2014*Хотелось бы что-то более сказочное,хотя очень неплохо.



*Славный оркестр с орешками*

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), Anchik (27.08.2018), dasha_bene (10.09.2017), elka (18.08.2017), ina (18.08.2017), krinka (06.10.2018), kuzia5252 (14.09.2019), laratet (19.08.2017), larisakoly (16.09.2019), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), marinamama (11.10.2020), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), nastiabar (21.10.2017), natka mi (27.08.2021), Note (06.09.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksyyy (10.09.2017), Rita03 (01.09.2017), SANOCHKA (28.09.2017), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetik kumurgi (17.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.09.2017), yu-k-a (14.09.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Варшава (18.08.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (31.08.2017), детская (08.08.2019), Езовских (28.08.2017), Елабужанка (15.09.2019), замбурская (17.09.2019), ИннаНичога (18.08.2017), Ира (07.08.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.08.2017), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), ландыш64 (19.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (29.09.2017), Ледок (25.08.2017), лида-1410 (18.08.2017), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Маргошик68 (18.08.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017), наталуся (10.09.2017), Озма (17.08.2018), окси 777 (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (18.08.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), опал1 (16.09.2019), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017), Рыбка (18.08.2017), света73 (30.08.2017), Татиана 65 (26.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Оркестр с движениями,очень хорошо*.Но осеннего в нем мало.


*
Оркестр с видео нашей Дании* 



*Праздник осени встречаем* О.Долгалевой,исп. Ю. Селиверстова/.Очень нравится.







**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

09natalka (24.09.2019), Anathema (19.08.2017), Anchik (27.08.2018), diak (18.08.2017), dzvinochok (18.08.2017), echeva (06.09.2019), Eva 59 (02.08.2019), fatinija (17.09.2017), Fons (07.09.2017), Grosmat (20.08.2017), ina (18.08.2017), Irina V (18.08.2017), Irina55 (20.08.2017), ivano (18.08.2017), keliot (16.09.2017), kri (25.07.2019), laratet (19.08.2017), larisakoly (18.08.2017), Lempi (18.08.2017), Lenochka121212 (31.08.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), lenok_64 (18.08.2017), linker_59 (23.08.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), MAGIC (28.09.2017), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), myzic (18.08.2017), nastiabar (21.10.2017), natali64 (19.08.2017), natnice (18.08.2017), Nich Tanya (07.09.2018), Note (06.09.2017), nyusha0365 (03.10.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), Rita03 (01.09.2017), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), solnet (18.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.09.2017), valush (20.06.2019), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), vishulaev (18.08.2017), yu-k-a (14.09.2017), zwetlana (21.08.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Анастасия Галанова (03.09.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Борковская Н (28.08.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), ВесСнушка (18.08.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.08.2017), гунька (19.08.2017), детская (08.08.2019), Дзюбкина (02.09.2021), Дюймовочка (22.08.2019), Езовских (28.08.2017), Екатерина Шваб (18.08.2017), елена1234 (29.08.2022), замбурская (17.09.2019), ИннаНичога (18.08.2017), Ира (07.08.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.08.2017), Ирина Ивановна (19.08.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), ИяНаталия (18.08.2017), катя 98 (26.08.2017), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Ладога (26.08.2017), ландыш64 (19.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (18.08.2017), Ледок (25.08.2017), лида-1410 (18.08.2017), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), Лорис (20.08.2017), Маргошик68 (18.08.2017), Мелодия69 (23.06.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.08.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017), натела (20.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Озма (17.08.2018), окси 777 (16.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (18.08.2017), опал1 (16.09.2019), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (18.08.2017), Ригина (22.09.2019), Рыбка (18.08.2017), Саби (18.08.2017), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), Сентябринка (18.08.2017), Стеша (04.09.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (18.08.2017), Тиса (18.08.2017), эллона (18.08.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (19.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017), Юлия Калашникова (18.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*сказка- шумелка "Друзья"*,у кого есть описание? выставьте пожалуйста. Такое впечатление,что нужно только стучать,а что хотел показать автор сказки?



еще осенняя сказка-шумелка "Трусливый заяц",описание ниже



*Еще одна сказка -шумелка "Танец мышки"*



Описание
Сказка – «Танец для мышки».



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


[/HIDE-THANKS]

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), dzvinochok (18.08.2017), elsor (16.09.2019), fatinija (10.11.2017), ina (18.08.2017), Irina V (18.08.2017), Irina55 (23.08.2017), ivano (18.08.2017), karap8 (21.11.2017), laptysha26 (28.06.2018), laratet (19.08.2017), larisakoly (18.08.2017), lenok66 (15.09.2019), Lenylya (28.09.2017), linker_59 (23.08.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), marina111 (21.08.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), myzic (18.08.2017), nastiabar (16.10.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017), natalia1508 (08.11.2017), Note (06.09.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksyyy (10.09.2017), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), solnet (18.08.2017), strelka_64 (18.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (18.08.2017), Валентина М (19.08.2017), ВалерияВ (04.09.2017), Варшава (18.08.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), гунька (19.08.2017), Дюймовочка (22.08.2019), замбурская (17.09.2019), ИннаНичога (18.08.2017), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ира (07.08.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.10.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), катя 98 (06.09.2017), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Ладога (26.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (18.08.2017), ЛАС (10.11.2017), Ледок (25.08.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (10.09.2017), Маргошик68 (18.08.2017), Мелодия69 (23.06.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (21.08.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), окси 777 (11.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (18.08.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Паганини (18.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2017), Раиса2001 (18.11.2017), Рыбка (18.08.2017), Стеша (04.09.2018), Татка_7878 (24.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Оркестр для малышей "Листопад" автор Светлана Дерди*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Музыкальный огород*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Веселый огород*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Axiniy (07.01.2022), baichik (20.09.2017), dzvinochok (18.08.2017), echeva (06.09.2019), elen82 (23.09.2019), faina (29.08.2017), ivano (18.08.2017), Karamel (16.09.2019), larisakoly (16.09.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (11.11.2017), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), Lenylya (28.09.2017), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (23.08.2020), myzic (18.08.2017), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (16.10.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017), Oksik (12.09.2019), Rita03 (15.10.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.09.2019), solnet (18.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), verazalit (02.01.2019), zwetlana (21.08.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (18.08.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), гунька (19.08.2017), Зиля 6 (24.09.2019), ИннаНичога (18.08.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.08.2017), ирина махно (18.08.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина Якунина (04.10.2022), Иришка Б (23.08.2017), ИяНаталия (16.09.2019), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Ладога (26.08.2017), ландыш64 (19.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (18.08.2017), Ледок (25.08.2017), лида-1410 (18.08.2017), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), маина ивановна (16.09.2019), Маргошик68 (18.08.2017), мсррррh (22.09.2019), намчайку (18.09.2019), Ната25 (28.08.2017), Ната_ли (17.09.2019), Наталья0405 (23.08.2021), Озма (17.08.2018), окси 777 (16.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (18.08.2017), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (18.08.2017), Раиса2001 (18.11.2017), Ригина (22.09.2019), Рыбка (18.08.2017), Саби (18.08.2017), Сентябринка (18.08.2017), Татка_7878 (24.02.2020), Татьяна Жур (22.09.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*[I]Осенние игры 

ТУЧКА И КАПЕЛЬКА - ИГРА*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*игра «По грибы»* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*ИГРА С ЕЖИКОМ* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




для детей коррекционных групп!
*ШИШЕЧКА.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Игра "Сковорода"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Игра "Дождь",классненькая*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





*ИГРА «ПОМИДОР» (догонялки в кругу)* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (25.08.2017), alla.kalinichenko (13.11.2017), annkir (11.08.2019), Anytka-80 (18.09.2018), avdeev2000 (25.08.2017), Axiniy (07.01.2022), chmarisha (02.10.2018), dzvinochok (25.08.2017), echeva (26.09.2018), Elen 77 (04.10.2017), elen82 (08.10.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), Eva 59 (02.08.2019), faina (29.08.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), forel (25.08.2017), fotinia s (17.09.2019), gula (09.10.2022), ina (06.09.2017), Irina V (25.08.2017), Irina55 (25.08.2017), ivano (25.08.2017), jarinka (26.08.2017), jkmuif (28.12.2017), Karamel (25.08.2017), karap8 (21.11.2017), katerina33 (17.10.2019), Kisegs (03.09.2018), KobaN (05.09.2022), korolenok (04.09.2018), kri (25.07.2019), krinka (13.09.2018), laks_arina (25.08.2017), Lapsik 061 (27.08.2017), laratet (25.08.2017), larisakoly (25.08.2017), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), lenok66 (19.09.2019), Lenylya (25.08.2017), linker_59 (18.09.2018), lolu66 (25.08.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), MAGIC (28.09.2017), maksun79 (13.09.2017), mar62 (01.09.2017), Marina-28-T (17.09.2019), mila110153 (25.08.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (23.08.2020), myzic (07.09.2017), na4a (25.08.2017), nastiabar (21.10.2017), Nata S (25.08.2017), natali64 (01.10.2017), Natalia08 (25.08.2017), natalia1508 (08.11.2017), Natasha77 (30.09.2018), Nich Tanya (07.09.2018), Note (06.09.2017), novgortom (25.08.2017), Ntali12977 (09.09.2018), nyusha0365 (03.10.2017), oksana888 (25.08.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Oksik (05.09.2018), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), Rita03 (01.09.2017), senchyaok (03.09.2017), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), SNAR (25.08.2017), solnet (03.09.2017), stranikira (31.08.2017), strelka_64 (29.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), tigricadn (25.08.2017), Treya (05.09.2018), Ushnata (18.09.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), veter-koteyka (26.08.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), viculy (06.09.2019), vils77 (04.09.2018), vishulaev (25.08.2017), wlx1 (23.09.2017), yu-k-a (30.08.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Анастасия Галанова (03.09.2017), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Безрукова (04.09.2019), буссоница (25.08.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.08.2017), Валентина М (29.08.2017), ВалерияВ (04.09.2017), Валиулина Ирина (09.09.2018), Валя Муза (12.09.2017), Варшава (25.08.2017), Венерочка (25.08.2017), ВесСнушка (09.09.2018), ВИОЛA (28.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.08.2017), восьмушка (24.10.2018), Галин04ка (04.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (31.08.2017), герана (09.10.2017), говорушка (29.09.2017), гулуса (04.09.2018), димтрий (12.09.2022), Добронрава (12.08.2019), Екатерина Шваб (25.08.2017), Елена Эрнст (28.08.2017), Елена_дор75 (22.08.2018), Зиля 6 (16.07.2019), зулико (29.09.2017), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (30.10.2017), ИннаНичога (21.10.2017), Ира (07.08.2019), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.08.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина Якунина (04.10.2022), Ирина-23 (08.09.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2017), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), Ирма 77 (16.09.2019), ИяНаталия (25.08.2017), катя 98 (26.08.2017), Кривошеева Зимфира (10.09.2017), Лада28 (18.09.2021), Ладога (25.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (25.08.2017), Ларонька (25.08.2017), Ледок (25.08.2017), лида-1410 (25.08.2017), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), Лопаток (02.10.2017), лорин (02.09.2017), Лючия (18.09.2017), мазурка (28.08.2017), маина ивановна (11.08.2019), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), мира (27.08.2017), мсррррh (22.09.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.08.2017), музыканша (09.09.2017), на.та.ли. (27.08.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017), Ната_ли (17.09.2019), Наталья0405 (13.09.2020), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), нинчик (06.09.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Озма (26.08.2017), окси 777 (11.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (28.08.2017), Олексеенко Анастасия (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (19.09.2017), Ольга Копытова (06.11.2019), Ольга Сара (25.08.2017), Ольга2011 (29.08.2017), Олюр (17.09.2018), ООленкаа (19.09.2019), Паганини (28.08.2017), Полечка (10.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (25.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (25.08.2017), Раиса2001 (29.09.2017), Ригина (14.08.2019), Рыбка (26.08.2017), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (25.08.2017), Стеша (04.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.08.2017), Тамадюля (27.08.2018), Танічка (25.08.2017), Татиана 65 (25.08.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.08.2017), ТИНУЛЯ (08.09.2021), Туся (03.09.2018), Эдита (28.08.2017), эллона (25.08.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (25.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017), Юличка М. (07.11.2017), Юлия Калашникова (18.09.2018), ююлю (04.09.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> *Осенние игры 
> «Спрячься от дождя»*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> 
> *Игра "Дождь",классненькая*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Elen2, не обижайтесь только. Я хотела бы предложить 

Александра, почему я должна обижаться?

*украинский перевод к игре "Дождик"*

_перевод на укр.яз. Александра Пономарева_
*
Текст из сборника О.Н. Арсеневской «Система музыкально-оздоровительной работы в детском саду».*
_Діти стоять у колі._
_Вступ – діти стоять у колі_. _Дощик стоїть у центрі кола._ 

*Дощь, дощь, дощь іде.* _Стукають пальчиком по долоні._
*Хмарка по небу пливе!*  _Лёгкие прыжки на месте._
*По калюжах ми йдемо. *  _Притопы._
*І в долоні ми б’ємо.  *  _Хлопки._
*Дощик нас не поливай!* _  Грозят пальцем._
*А скорише догоняй! *  _Убігають від дощику_

Музыка к игре и русский текст от автора  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annitta.viktoriy (18.09.2018), dzvinochok (25.08.2017), Elen2 (25.08.2017), faina (29.08.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), fotinia s (17.09.2019), Irina55 (25.08.2017), ivano (25.08.2017), jkmuif (28.12.2017), Karamel (27.09.2018), kri (25.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (10.10.2017), laratet (25.08.2017), lenok66 (19.09.2019), Lenylya (28.09.2017), Liilit (02.04.2018), lolu66 (25.08.2017), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), moderm (23.08.2020), na4a (25.08.2017), nastiabar (21.10.2017), natali64 (01.10.2017), Natalia08 (25.08.2017), natalia1508 (08.11.2017), oksana888 (25.08.2017), Rita03 (01.09.2017), solnet (03.09.2017), strelka_64 (29.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), vetlost (11.09.2017), yu-k-a (14.09.2017), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), буссоница (25.08.2017), ВалерияВ (16.09.2019), Венерочка (25.08.2017), Добронрава (12.08.2019), зулико (29.09.2017), Ира (07.08.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.08.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2022), Ириша Я (18.09.2022), катя 98 (26.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (25.08.2017), лида-1410 (25.08.2017), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), маина ивановна (16.09.2019), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), мира (27.08.2017), мсррррh (22.09.2019), музыканша (09.09.2017), на.та.ли. (27.08.2017), Ната25 (28.08.2017), окси 777 (16.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (28.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (21.01.2018), Ригина (14.08.2019), Рудометова (03.10.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (28.08.2017), Эдита (28.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, еще несколько сценариев на день Дошкольника с детьми и без....*[img]http://*********net/9748087m.jpg[/img]Все из инета ,авторы указаны.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anytka-80 (18.09.2018), dzvinochok (25.08.2017), faina (29.08.2017), fatinija (10.11.2017), fotinia s (17.09.2019), ina (06.09.2017), Irina V (25.08.2017), Irina55 (25.08.2017), Irina61 (27.08.2017), ivano (25.08.2017), jarinka (26.08.2017), jkmuif (27.07.2018), Kisegs (03.09.2018), kri (25.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (27.08.2017), laratet (25.08.2017), larisakoly (25.08.2017), lenik (18.09.2019), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), lenok66 (19.09.2019), linker_59 (18.09.2018), luisa (15.10.2017), MLV (19.09.2019), mochalova19 (25.09.2017), nasoloda (17.09.2020), Note (06.09.2017), novgortom (25.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (26.08.2017), olia.kostina (15.09.2017), Rita03 (01.09.2017), SNAR (25.08.2017), solnet (03.09.2017), stranikira (31.08.2017), strelka_64 (29.08.2017), Svetikovazp (27.08.2017), Ushnata (18.09.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (11.09.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Алусик (13.02.2018), буссоница (25.08.2017), Варшава (26.08.2017), Венерочка (25.08.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.08.2017), Добронрава (12.08.2019), Зиля 6 (16.07.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (26.08.2017), ИннаНичога (21.10.2017), Ира Карлаш (17.09.2018), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.08.2017), ИяНаталия (25.08.2017), катя 98 (26.08.2017), Ладога (25.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (25.08.2017), лариса61 (16.09.2019), лида-1410 (25.08.2017), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), Лильчик (26.08.2017), Лючия (18.09.2017), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), Марина Аникина (13.08.2019), на.та.ли. (27.08.2017), наталуся (26.08.2017), Наталья0405 (23.08.2021), Наташа5374 (25.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2019), Оленка ххх (19.09.2017), Пономарёва Александра (05.09.2017), Светлана Богатырева (14.08.2019), Стеша (04.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.08.2017), Татьяна муза (16.09.2019), Туся (03.09.2018), Эдита (19.09.2019), эллона (25.08.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (25.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (29.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена! Спасибо за такое разнообразие детских оркестров!





> Дякую за оркестри. 
> чи є музичний город в перекладі на укр? Поділіться будь-ласка





> Леночка, спасибо за оркестры!





> Елена, спасибо за подобранный материал!





> Леночка! Оркестры просто супер! Спасибо. А переводов нет?





> Спасибо за такой оркестровый материал, есть из чего выбрать под своих детей





> Очень интересно и весело. Спасибо.





> ЛЕНОЧКА, ОРКЕСТРИ ПРОСТО ЧУДОВI!!!ВЕЛИЧЕЗНЕ ДЯКУЮ!!!





> Леночка, какая красота!! А я здесь не была!! Спасибо за ПОДАРКИ!!!





> Леночка,супер,как всегда !!!
> Выбирай ,что хочешь!!!
> Спасибо большое !





> Леночка,спасибо за такие замечательные Осенние оркестры!Буду в этом году обязательно использовать!Ура!!!





> Леночка!
> СПАСИБО за разнообразные и интересные игры.





> Леночка, помогалочка ты наша, спасибо тебе огромное за интересный материал!!!





> Леночка! Не могу никак посмотреть твои новиночки!





> Спасибо за чудесный материал по оркестру. Глядя на это великолепие, хочется творить. Творческих успехов Вам!!!


*девочки,рада , что оркестры вам понравились и каждый на заметку взял себе что-то. Всегда рада помочь.*

----------

Rita03 (15.10.2018), senchyaok (03.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Напоминаю,где находится прошлогодний осенний  материал:*

Очень понравился танец Веры Чемрюковой "Осеннее настроение" с газовыми платочками.
*ОСЕННЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ (танец с платками). Музыка Криса Сфириса ( Chris Spheeris – CARINO)*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5239773

*Осенняя сказка 
(речевая игра с музыкальными инструментами)*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5246953

*Осенние песни для дошкольников*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5250629
*
Материал по Тютюнниковой*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5253806

*Подводки к танцу Рябинок и орешков здесь*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255577

* песенка про орешки*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255580

*К Дню учителя
Прикольный тост с Днем учителя*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255751
*
Сценки на День дошкольного работника:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255755
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255773
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5255780
*
Сценка «Пан Гарбуз».*
*Сценка «Сперечались овочі»
Ходить гарбуз по городу на новий лад. Для молодших класів
казка «Ріпка» 

СЦЕНАРІЙ СВЯТА « ОСІННІЙ ЯРМАРОК»*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5257092
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5257266

*
И еще несколько разных хороводов с осенью,для разных возрастов.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5257130

*СЦЕНКА: "Реклама овощей"*
СЦЕНКА: "Спор овощей"
Сюрпризный момент на осеннем празднике.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5259928
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5259942

*Небольшая сценка с Осенью*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5259944

----------

mochalova19 (25.09.2017), oksi7771 (17.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (26.08.2017), sa-sha76 (03.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), Варшава (26.08.2017), ИннаНичога (21.10.2017), мазурка (28.08.2017), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), на.та.ли. (26.08.2017), Ната_ли (17.09.2019), Озма (26.08.2017), Олексеенко Анастасия (16.09.2019), Танічка (26.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Песня на День матери* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5084883

*Веселый огород*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5086071

Кто-то спрашивал  слова и сценки на юбилей сотрудницы
Для Наташеньки-Сентябринки ,на юбилей сватьи .
«Да здравствует дама прекрасная эта!»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5089992
*
, разные танцы с листочками на осень.*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4908199

Осенний праздник
Автор Ермолина Елена Александровна
«Как иванушка осень искал»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4888375

*частушки об осени из моей копилочки:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4699019

----------

Olga Beliaeva (26.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.08.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), Варшава (26.08.2017), ИннаНичога (21.10.2017), Ладога (26.08.2017), Маргошик68 (06.09.2017), на.та.ли. (26.08.2017), НСА (26.08.2017), Оленка ххх (26.08.2017)

----------


## НСА

Леночка, спасибо огромное  :Tender:  столько много интересного и у тебя всегда всё есть  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (26.08.2017)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Леночка,дорогая,огромное спасибко!!!!Просто находка!!!
[img]http://*********net/9802239.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (26.08.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Здравствуйте Елена Владимировна! Разрешите посмотреть танцы с листочками?

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Леночка, вот тут в Катиной мастерской увидела очень симпатичную песенку про картошку. Для праздника "Картошкин пир" подойдёт просто замечательно!

[img]http://*********net/9841408m.jpg[/img]

Переведи, пожалуйста, на русский язык - у тебя это отлично получается! И, конечно, было бы хорошо, чтобы без географической привязки. Просто - про картошку, которую все любят! 

И фонограмма от Катюши уже есть:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5402720

----------

dzvinochok (07.09.2017), Elen2 (10.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.09.2017), Пономарёва Александра (07.09.2017), ЮЛилиана (02.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена большое спасибо за интересный материал.





> Очень-очень интересный материал. Спасибо!!!





> Спасибо вам за песню.





> Спасибо огромное за ваш труд!





> Елена Владимировна!
> Большое спасибо за ваш материал!





> Леночка, спасибо за материал!


Девочки,рада вам помочь всегда.




> Леночка, вот тут в Катиной мастерской увидела очень симпатичную песенку про картошку. Для праздника "Картошкин пир" подойдёт просто замечательно!


Оленька,конечно  переведу.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,ищу вход на осенний праздник,увидела такой Осенний бал, Утренник в детском саду №182 Воронеж,заинтересовал.Ведущая замечательная. Но этот отличный сценарий взяла бы для СРЕДНЕЙ группы. 
Вход простенький,но яркий. Единственное,я бы синие помпоны поменяла на зеленые.Очень красивый зал и стульчики.Понятие о красивой одежде для мальчиков у мамочек отсутствует,нужно обязательно сказать,как одеть мальчиков.
Посмотрите с 3.29 ,как *интересно сделали кукольный театр*.Такое и с детками можно сделать.Только театр бы озвучила.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Наверное, я что-то пропустил,но третий раз вижу танец под "Листья желтые",смотрите с 7.30,такое впечатление,что это хит сезона...,но очень слабенький.

Какой хороший костюм у Осени.

Игра с грибами просто замечательная ,смотрите с   18.12
Игра "Игрушки и зонтик"  на 20 минуте,отличная.

Мне идея праздника понравилась. Хотелось бы побольше песен и танцев,но это уже личное дело каждого,как оживить утренник. 
Люблю все необычное.

----------

dzvinochok (10.09.2017), Grosmat (11.09.2017), Irina55 (10.09.2017), Janna156 (10.09.2017), keliot (12.09.2017), laratet (10.09.2017), larisakoly (16.09.2019), linker_59 (18.09.2018), moderm (17.09.2017), musa (10.09.2017), Oksyyy (10.09.2017), Olga Beliaeva (10.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), Варшава (10.09.2017), Венерочка (13.09.2017), ВесСнушка (10.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (10.09.2017), елена1234 (29.08.2022), ИннаНичога (10.10.2017), Ирина Якунина (04.10.2022), ИяНаталия (16.09.2019), катя 98 (10.09.2017), Ладога (13.10.2017), Левадана (10.09.2017), Ледок (19.09.2018), Лорис (10.09.2017), Мусиенко (10.09.2017), на.та.ли. (10.09.2017), Наталія а (18.09.2017), Оленка ххх (16.09.2019), Пономарёва Александра (10.09.2017), Сентябринка (10.09.2017), Танічка (10.09.2017)

----------


## ВесСнушка

> Игра с грибами просто замечательная ,смотрите с 18.12
> Игра "Игрушки и зонтик" на 20 минуте,отличная.


Супер. Спасибо, Леночка, всегда что-то интересненькое находишь, идеи подкидываешь. Обязательно возьму на заметку.
И кукольный театр, конечно, надо бы играть деткам. Ты права.

----------

Elen2 (10.09.2017)

----------


## musa

> Игра с грибами просто замечательная ,смотрите с 18.12





> Игра "Игрушки и зонтик"


Спасибо большое,Елена Владимировна, за интересные идейки.

----------

Elen2 (12.09.2017)

----------


## tigricadn

Ленусик! Помогалочка ты наша, спасибо за эту тему и всё, что ты в ней выставляешь! Работать есть с чем!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна



----------


## ~Марина~

> Новогодние песни и игры для малышей (архив)


Леночка, не открывается...
Наверное, написать нужно?!
Спасибо за материал, которым делитесь и за Ваше творчество! :Vishenka 32:

----------

Elen2 (11.11.2017)

----------


## maksun79

Елена Владимировна, помогите, пожалуйста с переводом.   :Tender:  Очень понравилась песенка!!!
     Зiмонька.
 муз. і сл. Анна Олєйнікова
На поле,на лужок,
Сипався сніжок
Стежиночкою йшла Зима.
І падав білий пух
На вишитий кожух,
Та усміхалася вона.

Приспів:

В добрий час,в добрий час,
Завітала ти до нас,
Завітала ти до нас,
Наша Зимонька.

У зоряний ріжок,
Тоненький голосок
Заграла Зимонька-Зима,
І сипався сніжок,
На поле,на лужок
І усміхалася вона.

Приспів:

В добрий час,в добрий час,
Завітала ти до нас,

Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,очень понравился вход со свечами.



И еще один вход под песенку "Что такое зима?". Песня просто прелесть,а движения так себе.



 а вот наша Рина сделала под эту песенку замечательный вход

----------

Anchik (27.08.2018), Lapsik 061 (24.11.2017), sa-sha76 (12.11.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), буссоница (11.11.2017), Варшава (11.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017), Ладога (11.11.2017), Раиса2001 (18.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Безусловно,Рина- гений.* Посмотрите ,как средние девочки танцуют.Это просто восторг.



Понравился  общий танец "Тодес"

----------

Anchik (27.08.2018), HelenK (31.12.2017), SvetaH (18.09.2019), zwetlana (11.11.2017), Алусик (13.02.2018), буссоница (11.11.2017), Варшава (11.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017), Ладога (11.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (12.11.2017), Раиса2001 (18.11.2017)

----------


## maksun79

> Елена Владимировна, помогите, пожалуйста с переводом.   Очень понравилась песенка!!!
> Зiмонька.
> муз. і сл. Анна Олєйнікова


Исправляюсь.  :Smile3: Вот сама песенка.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YAr/6kJkiJPpp

----------

Elen2 (18.11.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Исправляюсь. Вот сама песенка.


Сегодня переведу,увидела.Извините,в будние дни нет времени.



> Сообщение от татуся  
> Топ,топ сапожок!!!
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KwH5/m7uYWCHRH
> Спасибо, но мне надо не новогоднюю ( на кружок). Можно парную, но лучше просто по кругу. Типа: "сапожки гуляли по дорожке" .
> Девочки, может у кого такая песенка найдется? На музофоне ничего не нашла.


*Наташенька,пособирала в своих залежах  для тебя каблучки,сапожки,хлопушки*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (24.02.2019), grichanka (08.01.2018), jkmuif (27.07.2018), Karamel (16.09.2019), karap8 (23.11.2017), kri (25.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (24.11.2017), larisakoly (16.09.2019), Lenochka121212 (01.09.2019), Liilit (21.04.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), luisa (01.05.2018), maksun79 (19.11.2017), marih (18.11.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natalia08 (18.11.2017), oksana888 (18.11.2017), solnet (18.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), zwetlana (18.11.2017), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), буссоница (18.11.2017), ВалерияВ (14.05.2018), ВИОЛA (19.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.11.2017), говорушка (17.12.2018), зулико (18.11.2017), ИннаНичога (18.11.2017), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), ИяНаталия (19.11.2017), кэт радистка (18.11.2017), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лорис (18.11.2017), маина ивановна (16.09.2019), Марина Сухарева (02.10.2019), на.та.ли. (18.11.2017), окси 777 (18.11.2017), Раиса2001 (18.11.2017), Сентябринка (18.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.11.2017), эллона (24.12.2017)

----------


## Сентябринка

> пособирала в своих залежах для тебя каблучки,сапожки,хлопушки


Леночка, огромное спасибо!!!!!!Вложение 86862

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Исправляюсь. Вот сама песенка.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YAr/6kJkiJPpp


Перевод песни здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5427858

----------

ИннаНичога (18.11.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> каблучки,сапожки,хлопушки


Постучим, погремим вместе с малышами. СПАСИБКИ!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2017), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Понравился оркестр ложкарей. Нашла на ютубе.Сколько же труда здесь вложено :Meeting: 



Оркестр на 8 марта "Мы веселые ребята"

----------

linker_59 (18.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (29.10.2018), OlgaR (04.09.2018), SvetaH (18.09.2019), vlada 05 (05.01.2018), буссоница (25.11.2017), ИннаНичога (25.12.2017), Маргошик68 (22.01.2018), Светлана Богатырева (16.09.2019), Татиана 65 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

А этот оркестр ложкарей-чудо.



А это оркестр Юлии Корзан,очень веселенький

----------

linker_59 (18.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), SvetaH (18.09.2019), Tania-112a (24.01.2018), Алусик (13.02.2018), ИннаНичога (25.12.2017), Татиана 65 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Посмотрите какие великолепные у взрослых костюмы

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Rita03 (15.10.2018), буссоница (25.11.2017), ИннаНичога (25.12.2017), Ладога (25.12.2017), Раиса2001 (29.11.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (25.11.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, очень прошу - если есть под рукой крошечный кукольный для яслей (не больше 5 минут, а лучше меньше) - поделитесь, а? Рассчитывала, что у меня есть, а посмотрела - все не то. Либо длинный, либо не для яслей. Либо непонятно что и к чему озвучка.


Девочки,выставляю по просьбе  новогодние,озвученные кукольные театры на русском языке.Качайте быстро,уберу.Не знаю ,где брала.Везде :Meeting: 
Огромное спасибо Ирише Парахневич,как всегда ее работа великолепна.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (24.12.2017), elsor (24.02.2019), EVGESKA (09.12.2018), fatinija (23.01.2018), grichanka (08.01.2018), ina (25.12.2017), ivano (24.12.2017), jarinka (04.01.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), katerina - muz (13.05.2021), kri (25.07.2019), laratet (24.12.2017), linker_59 (18.09.2018), lolu66 (25.12.2017), luisa (01.05.2018), mara400 (04.01.2018), mishel61 (05.01.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (29.10.2018), Nataliyberezin (24.12.2017), novgortom (24.12.2017), oksana888 (25.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (25.12.2017), SNAR (24.12.2017), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (24.12.2017), Tania-112a (24.01.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.12.2017), tigricadn (24.03.2019), ttanya (24.12.2017), verazalit (02.01.2019), vils77 (24.12.2017), vishulaev (24.12.2017), zwetlana (04.01.2018), Алена43 (19.09.2018), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Алусик (13.02.2018), Варшава (24.12.2017), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), говорушка (17.12.2018), Дзюбкина (25.12.2017), Елена Эрнст (26.12.2017), зулико (05.01.2018), ИннаНичога (25.12.2017), Ирина Ивановна (24.12.2017), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ириночк (24.09.2018), ИяНаталия (24.12.2017), Ладога (25.12.2017), Лариса Антонова (24.12.2017), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Лильчик (24.12.2017), Лорис (25.12.2017), Людмилая (24.12.2017), Маинька (24.12.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (24.12.2017), на.та.ли. (24.12.2017), Наталья0405 (24.12.2017), Оленка ххх (25.12.2017), Паганини (04.01.2018), Парина (24.12.2017), Пономарёва Александра (24.12.2017), Рыбка (24.12.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (04.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018), Татиана 65 (24.12.2017), татуся (24.12.2017), Тиса (24.12.2017), Травка (24.12.2017), Удомля (24.12.2017), Фрося (24.12.2017), эллона (24.12.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (24.12.2017), ЮНВА (24.12.2017)

----------


## Парина

> Огромное спасибо Ирише Парахневич,как всегда ее работа великолепна.


Ой, Леночка, где ж ты мои такие старенькие кукольные откопала???? Зайка простудился ещё я с Аней моей озвучивала, когда ей было 6 лет!!! А сейчас ей 22)) И новогодний подарок с Аней, да ещё и без программы писался под касио, ностальгия прям...

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2017), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), Татиана 65 (24.12.2017), татуся (24.12.2017)

----------


## larisakoly

> Понимаю ,что россиянки редко гуляют по украинским темам. Искала для себя МДИ : видео ,музыку, карточки.Рекомендую.


Леночка, спасибо большое за такой обширный материал. Наша - ЗАБОТУШКА!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Ой, Леночка, где ж ты мои такие старенькие кукольные откопала???? Зайка простудился ещё я с Аней моей озвучивала, когда ей было 6 лет!!! А сейчас ей 22)) И новогодний подарок с Аней, да ещё и без программы писался под касио, ностальгия прям...


Иришенька,наверное,я старенькая. Копала  еще на заре своей молодости :Yahoo: .Заботливо храню твои работы. :Tender:  Это ты считаешь,что там какие-то недочеты,а для нас -это просто клад. Все,убираю.Кто успел,тот успел.Другие авторы не будут так лояльны....

----------

Парина (25.12.2017)

----------


## Парина

> Иришенька,наверное,я старенькая. Копала  еще на заре своей молодости.Заботливо храню твои работы. Это ты считаешь,что там какие-то недочеты,а для нас -это просто клад. Все,убираю.Кто успел,тот успел.Другие авторы не будут так лояльны....


Не переживай,то что выставляла по своей доброте раньше уже давно гуляет по инету,спасибо,что подписи сохраняют некоторые

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Дзюбкина

> Не переживай,то что выставляла по своей доброте раньше уже давно гуляет по инету,спасибо,что подписи сохраняют некоторые


Ирина! Я тоже  Вам  очень  благодарна  за  ваши  кукольные, за  елочки, за  клоунят (нынче  снова их танцуем )и  тоже  берегу, берегу  ваш  материал- .Спасибо, много  много  раз! С Новым  годом! Здоровья вам и вашей  семье !

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,немного материала из инета на 8 марта и 23 февраля.*



> Мариша,помню,что мне тогда понравился танец ,который сняли в физзале..


Мариша,я не сохранила тот ,что тебе нужен,но почему-то себе отложила танец с гирями под "Богатырскую силу".Он меня впечатлил видимо.Посмотри,может на какую-то мысль натолкнет. Чей танец не знаю,явно не наших девочек.
*Закачиваю ТАНЕЦ С ИГРУШЕЧНЫМИ  гирями* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*А пока смотрю ютуб,взгляни*
*бОГАТЫРСКАЯ СИЛА*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9T5Jr3oZyI
*нравятся мне танцы хореографа Баландиной Натальи.Есть же в садах хорошие хореографы*
*ДЕВИЧЬИ ГУЛЯНЬЯ*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa4Qr8xsnCU
*Ее же танец "Подснежники"*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JobZqIqRO8E
*А эту Колыбельную просто обожаю*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIA3WrAc7ck
* И еще увидела такую мелодикломацию,понравилась задумка.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (04.01.2018), calina (06.01.2018), diak (04.01.2018), dzvinochok (08.01.2018), elsor (24.02.2019), fatinija (23.01.2018), grichanka (04.01.2018), Grosmat (04.01.2018), Irina V (04.01.2018), Irina55 (04.01.2018), ivano (04.01.2018), jkmuif (08.04.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), kri (25.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (04.01.2018), laratet (04.01.2018), Lempi (04.01.2018), lenik (05.01.2018), Liilit (21.04.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), luisa (01.05.2018), MAGIC (04.01.2018), mara400 (04.01.2018), marih (04.01.2018), marina-moroz (03.02.2018), mila110153 (04.01.2018), MLV (04.01.2018), moderm (24.01.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), na4a (20.01.2018), nastiabar (29.10.2018), Nata S (10.01.2018), Nich Tanya (06.01.2018), oksana888 (09.01.2018), Oksyyy (20.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (04.01.2018), olia.kostina (24.01.2019), oltischencko (20.01.2018), Petavla (04.01.2018), Rita03 (15.10.2018), SANOCHKA (13.01.2018), sima (04.01.2018), SNAR (04.01.2018), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (04.01.2018), Tania-112a (24.01.2018), tigricadn (24.03.2019), ttanya (04.01.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), vils77 (20.01.2018), vishulaev (04.01.2018), Zhanochka14 (14.02.2019), zub-m (10.01.2018), zwetlana (04.01.2018), Ада (04.01.2018), александ (08.01.2018), Алена43 (19.09.2018), буссоница (04.01.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (05.01.2018), Валентина М (04.01.2018), ВалерияВ (13.05.2018), Валя Муза (08.01.2018), Варшава (06.01.2018), Венерочка (08.01.2018), ВесСнушка (09.01.2018), Галин04ка (04.01.2018), говорушка (05.01.2018), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), зулико (05.01.2018), ИннаНичога (10.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (04.01.2018), Ириночк (24.09.2018), ИяНаталия (04.01.2018), катя 98 (04.01.2018), Кремень (21.01.2020), Ладога (04.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (04.01.2018), ЛАС (08.01.2018), Ледок (19.09.2018), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Маинька (04.01.2018), Маргошик68 (22.01.2018), мира (21.01.2018), Музрукоff (08.01.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (05.01.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (22.01.2018), Наталья0405 (04.01.2018), натела (08.01.2018), нинчик (04.01.2018), НСА (04.01.2018), Оlga@ (04.01.2018), Озма (04.01.2018), Оленка ххх (04.01.2018), Оленька я (20.01.2018), опал1 (04.01.2018), Паганини (04.01.2018), Парина (04.01.2018), Пономарёва Александра (04.01.2018), Просто Оля (04.01.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.04.2018), Раисса (04.01.2018), Рыбка (04.01.2018), Сентябринка (06.01.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (04.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.01.2018), Травка (04.01.2018), Эдита (05.02.2018), эллона (04.01.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (08.01.2018), ЮЛилиана (22.01.2018)

----------


## mara400

Спасибо, Лена, за то, что всегда мне помогаешь!
А с гиряму ШИКАРНЫЙ танец давно у меня в копилочке лежит, вес ждет своего часа...

----------

Elen2 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

[quote="Elen2;5443688"]Ольга Царева г. Таллин
Мелодекламация «Солнышко и мама» + «Хор рук» на музыку И. Крутого. 
(Автор О. Царева, 2013-ый год) 




> Лена, а где можно посмотреть как выглядят солнышки?


Вот здесь все можно рассмотреть  http://svoimi-rukami-club.ru/поделки...акетов/

Само солнышко

----------

Nich Tanya (06.01.2018), Tania-112a (24.01.2018), zub-m (10.01.2018), Ада (04.01.2018), буссоница (04.01.2018), Венерочка (08.01.2018), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (10.01.2018), катя 98 (04.01.2018), Ладога (04.01.2018), Ледок (19.09.2018), Ната25 (05.01.2018), натела (08.01.2018), Озма (04.01.2018), опал1 (05.01.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> А с гиряму ШИКАРНЫЙ танец давно у меня в копилочке лежит, вес ждет своего часа...


Он нас обеих впечатлил :Grin:

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, бесподобно! Спасибо огромное! :Yahoo:  :Ok: Солнышками просто очарованна!!!! Здорово!!!
 Но богатырскую силу с гирями не могу скачать...может в скайп или другой обменник? прерывается скачивание все время....а так посмотреть хочется... :Blush2:

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019), натела (08.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Ребенок: Солнышко лучистое, расправь свои лучи, 
> Ребенок: Мамочку любимую согрей и обними, 
> Ребенок: Стану я для мамочки песню напевать, 
> Ребенок: Буду каждый день ее любить, оберегать!


_я,наверное,все "увидела" не так...но_ 
1стр_ поднимается большое солнышко_
2стрМамочку любимую согрей и обними, ...._фото мамы_
3 стр 



> Стану я для мамочки песню напевать,


_ фото-ребенок поет_
4стр 



> Буду каждый день ее любить, оберегать!


_изобразить ,как маму любит_




> Проигрыш - танцевальная композиция «Хор рук»


а вот здесь солнышки... :Blush2:

----------

ttanya (04.01.2018), Варшава (06.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.01.2018), катя 98 (04.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (05.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Раисса

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

diak (15.01.2018), Elen2 (05.01.2018), gali (22.09.2018), Irina55 (20.01.2018), Irinnka (22.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), oksana888 (09.01.2018), Zauralochka (29.09.2018), ВалерияВ (14.05.2018), зулико (05.01.2018), ЛАС (05.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ната25 (05.01.2018), нинчик (20.01.2018), Ольгадайченко (15.09.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Но, взрослые должны быть с большими веерами (они уже сделаны), а девочки с вейлами.






Люда,загляни сюда   https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ко+саду

----------

gali (22.09.2018), moderm (24.01.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), pet30 (13.01.2018), Rita03 (15.10.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), Варшава (13.01.2018), Виноград (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татьяна Юрьевна (13.01.2018)

----------


## zwetlana

Спасибо за "Ленивые танцы". Мои родители очень любят участвовать в праздниках, каждый раз голову ломаю, что придумать.Прям спасение такие изюминки.

----------

Elen2 (13.01.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Мы давно в работе используем тантамарески. Понравилась ,идея проведения сказки

----------

marimarigold (03.11.2018), mochalova19 (20.01.2018), moderm (24.01.2018), Tania-112a (24.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), буссоница (19.01.2018), говорушка (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Маинька (20.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (20.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

девочки,загляните сюда. *Игра с мамами*,очень хорошо ее подали ,смотрите на 6 мин 26 сек
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIf53Fu7L5w
На 15.40  игра "Волшебный сундучок",классная

*А на 19.40 просто суперская игра -ускорялка "Моем-моем",но это не та ,что недавно выставляли. Посмотрите,она классная.*
Может у кого-то она есть,поделитесь,очень понравилась игра.

Игру выставила здесь Валюша  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5448563

----------

laratet (21.01.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), Rita03 (15.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), Варшава (20.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), катя 98 (20.01.2018), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (21.01.2018), Светлана Богатырева (08.02.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра Веселый веник*

----------

lenik (27.07.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), marimarigold (03.11.2018), Olga Beliaeva (20.01.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), Алусик (13.02.2018), Варшава (20.01.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), Ильенко Елена (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), катя 98 (20.01.2018), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (20.01.2018), Ната25 (22.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2018), Урдомчанка (25.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра "Вылечи бабушку"*

----------

lenik (27.07.2018), marimarigold (03.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Nich Tanya (20.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (20.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), Алусик (13.02.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), катя 98 (20.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Ледок (02.02.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2018), Урдомчанка (25.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Игра с родителями*

----------

Anisoara (20.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (20.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), Алусик (13.02.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), катя 98 (20.01.2018), лида-1410 (21.01.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (21.01.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.01.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2018), Урдомчанка (25.04.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

Леночка, спасибочки за  видео игр. Очень интересные. :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (20.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

игра "Домики для мамы"

----------

linker_59 (18.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), Ильенко Елена (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Ледок (02.02.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (21.01.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Исполнение песни  про маму



Ириша -Сирин всегда  умеет удивить. Замечательный финал
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlTYnmyV1Gc

----------

laratet (21.01.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), mishel61 (21.01.2018), Nich Tanya (21.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), Валентина М (21.01.2018), Валиулина Ирина (21.01.2018), Варшава (20.01.2018), Дзюбкина (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Ледок (02.02.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (21.01.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018)

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Елена, огромное спасибо за интересный материал! За то что  помогаете нам. Спасибо еще раз, мне теперь открылись все ссылки.

----------

Elen2 (20.07.2018), marimarigold (03.11.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

ХУДОЖНИЦА
У наших мам много талантов, и, конечно, они умеют прекрасно рисовать. Мамам выдаются надутые шарики и фломастеры. За определенное время мамы должны нарисовать на шариках своих любимых сыновей или дочек. Жюри выбирает самый похожий портрет.

УМЕЛЫЕ РУЧКИ
Мамы умеют все, и пусть они это докажут. Для этого конкурса нужно приготовить пару боксерских перчаток. В них мама должна развернуть конфетку. Если у одной мамы не получилось, на помощь ей приходит другая мама. А если подготовить несколько пар перчаток, можно провести соревнование на скорость.

ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ФУТБОЛ
Легкий большой мяч или воздушный шар кладут посреди зала. Дети, по очереди, с завязанными глазами проходят несколько шагов вперед и бьют по мячу.
ВЕСЁЛЫЙ ВЕНИК И ВЕСЁЛЫЙ МЯЧИК
Дети  стоят  в  кругу  и  быстро  передают  мячик, веник  друг  другу. Веник  мы  украшали, повесили  на  него  бантик.

Ты катись веселый мячик (веник)
Быстро - быстро по рукам,
У кого веселый мячик(веник),
Тот станцует с мамой нам

Ребенок  у  кого  оказался  веник  приглашает  маму  на  танец.
КТО БОЛЬШЕ ШАРОВ ЗАМЕТЁТ В ОБРУЧ
В игре участвуют 2 девочки. Они заметают «метелками» из бумаги «мусор» - воздушные шары, разбросанные по залу, каждая в свой обруч.

КЛУБОЧКИ
Реквизит: четыре маленьких разноцветных клубочка толстых шерстяных ниток с хвостиком 5 метров.

В зале стоят четыре стула, на которых лежат клубочки ниток с хвостиками длиной 5 метров. Вызываются две бабушки и два внука (внучки). Двое (бабушка и внучка) садятся на стулья по одну сторону зала, двое других участников игры садятся по другую сторону зала. Участники игры берут со стульев клубочки. По сигналу участники игры начинают наматывать хвостик ниток на свои клубочки. Выигрывает та команда, члены которой первыми намотают нитки на клубки. Игра проводится 2 раза.
КОЛЛАЖ
Для этого конкурса нужны заготовки: вырезанные из журналов картинки с глазами, носами, ртами, волосами, ушами и так далее.

Вызываются несколько мальчиков (количество зависит от того, сколько вырезанных деталей приготовлено). На листе бумаги нужно «собрать» портрет мамы (или прекрасной дамы) с помощью деталей и клея. Детали можно сразу раздать поровну, а можно, включив элемент соревнования, оставить на одном подносе – пусть находят на скорость.
ВЕСЕННИЙ БУКЕТ
Выбираются две команды, первым игрокам даются в руки ножницы. На стульях лежат разноцветные салфетки. По команде игроки бегут к стульям и вырезают цветок из салфетки, затем с помощью клея или пластилина цветок прикрепляется к большому ватману. То же делают все игроки по очереди. После этого выбирается самый красивый букет к 8 марта в детском саду.

----------

karap8 (21.01.2018), laratet (21.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Еще игры:

Что ты там делала?
Очень интересная игра, развеселит любую публику. Для проведения необходимо заранее приготовить таблички с надписями:

Кабинет зубного врача
Кабинет директора школы
Зоопарк
Баня
Туалет
Стройка
Пенсионный фонд
Булочная
Необитаемый остров
Подвал
Участники садятся спиной к зрителям. Каждому из них на спину крепится табличка с надписями, предложенными выше. Нельзя вслух произносить то, что написано, иначе игра потеряет интерес. Гости знают, о чем будет идти речь, а участники — нет и отвечать на вопросы, предложенные ведущим участники могут как угодно, кроме «да» и «нет».

Вопросы, которые можно предложить:

Часто ли ты туда ходишь?
Нравится тебе это место?
Кого обычно ты туда берешь с собой?
Какие предметы ты берешь с собой, отправляясь в это место?
Чем ты там занимаешься? Сколько денег ты готов тратить на это место?
Кого бы ты хотел взять с собой, отправляясь туда в следующий раз?

----------

karap8 (21.01.2018), luisa (23.09.2018), moderm (24.01.2018), Natalya52 (10.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), Олюр (20.07.2018)

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Сборник Картушиной`День защитника Отечества` 

*Славная песня*
Мы мальчишки` 
(ноты, минус) 
Слова и музыка Ю.Фескиной 
Спасибо Автору. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (14.10.2018), elen82 (21.01.2018), ina (05.09.2018), Irina V (21.01.2018), Irina55 (21.01.2018), jarinka (21.01.2018), Liilit (21.04.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), lokteva. lar. (20.09.2018), lono (18.09.2018), luisa (01.05.2018), marih (21.01.2018), MLV (21.01.2018), myzic (22.01.2018), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), Nich Tanya (21.01.2018), SNAR (21.01.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.01.2018), ttanya (21.01.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (21.01.2018), vishulaev (21.01.2018), zwetlana (21.01.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (21.01.2018), ВалерияВ (14.05.2018), ВесСнушка (21.01.2018), Виноград (27.09.2018), Галин04ка (21.01.2018), говорушка (22.01.2018), ИннаНичога (21.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (21.01.2018), Ирина Ивановна (21.01.2018), ИяНаталия (21.01.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), Лариса Антонова (21.01.2018), Маргошик68 (21.01.2018), Музаири (21.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (22.01.2018), Ната25 (21.01.2018), Озма (21.01.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), Татиана 65 (21.01.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (22.01.2018), Тиса (21.01.2018), Удомля (21.01.2018), Урдомчанка (25.04.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (21.01.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

Лена, спасибо за разнообразный и  современный материал! Спасибо за то, что делишься с нами и  помогаешь нам сделать наши праздники еще более интересными. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, чудесные игры, материал просто замечательный! За сборник для мальчишек спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Алусик

Лена, здравствуйте. Первый раз случайно зашла к вам в гости. То что смогла увидеть,здорово!
Столько интересного материала.Вы такую помощь оказываете, колоссальную!!!
 Спасибо вам большущее!!!
2bb624c090f1760f3ceda0fdc60ab283.gif

----------

Elen2 (20.07.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

девочки,нашла моментальную сказку на День Дошкольника

Для корпоратива на день дошкольного работника "Дошкольное образование" театр-экспромт


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Alena Stenkovay (26.07.2018), Anisoara (14.10.2018), elen82 (25.07.2018), elsor (20.07.2019), ina (29.07.2018), ivano (25.07.2018), jarinka (25.07.2018), Karamel (27.07.2018), kri (25.07.2019), lenik (27.07.2018), mila110153 (25.07.2018), MLV (25.07.2018), moderm (19.08.2018), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), nastiabar (25.07.2018), novgortom (25.07.2018), nyusha0365 (20.07.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (05.09.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), Zauralochka (29.09.2018), zwetlana (20.07.2018), Анжела72 (25.07.2018), ВалерияВ (01.08.2018), Варшава (05.09.2018), Виноград (27.09.2018), Дзюбкина (06.09.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ириночк (24.09.2018), ИяНаталия (06.08.2018), Ладога (30.08.2018), Лариса Антонова (25.07.2018), ЛАС (09.09.2018), лида-1410 (05.08.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), Лорис (25.07.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (26.07.2018), Ната25 (24.08.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (28.07.2018), окси 777 (29.10.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Парина (29.07.2018), Сентябринка (25.07.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (25.07.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.07.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Не за горами  День Дошкольника*  материалы из инета



*Песня- подтекстовка  "Улыбка воспитателя"(из инета)



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






*Сценарий "День воспитателя "* 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Гимн музыкальных руководителей
Муз. и сл. Галины Бурлака*
минус с мелодией



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Стихотворение можно обыграть как сценку*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

ina (29.07.2018), Irina Sirin (10.02.2019), jarinka (25.07.2018), kri (25.07.2019), laratet (17.09.2018), lenik (27.07.2018), linker_59 (18.09.2018), luisa (03.10.2018), MLV (25.07.2018), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), nastiabar (25.07.2018), nataliua.sm (04.09.2018), nyusha0365 (21.07.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (28.09.2018), zwetlana (20.07.2018), Алусик (22.01.2020), Анжела72 (25.07.2018), ВалерияВ (01.08.2018), Вера Чурикова (16.09.2018), Виноград (27.09.2018), ВИОЛA (08.10.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.07.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ладога (05.09.2018), Лариса Антонова (25.07.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (25.07.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (28.07.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Парина (29.07.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (17.08.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.07.2018), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Песня о педагогах*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*День дошкольного работника*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Сценки на День дошкольного работника:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




ДЕНЬ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ 
А чтобы воспитатель работал с огоньком,
Вредные советы послушайте …мельком.

ВРЕДНЫЕ СОВЕТЫ.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

gali (22.09.2018), ina (29.07.2018), jarinka (25.07.2018), jkmuif (27.07.2018), Karamel (27.07.2018), kri (25.07.2019), laratet (17.09.2018), lenik (27.07.2018), lono (18.09.2018), luisa (03.10.2018), MLV (25.07.2018), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), nastiabar (25.07.2018), nyusha0365 (21.07.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (05.09.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (28.09.2018), zwetlana (20.07.2018), Анжела72 (25.07.2018), ВалерияВ (01.08.2018), Варшава (05.09.2018), Вера Чурикова (16.09.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.07.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ириночк (24.09.2018), Лариса Антонова (25.07.2018), ЛАС (09.09.2018), лида-1410 (05.08.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (28.07.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Парина (29.07.2018), света73 (22.09.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (17.08.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.07.2018), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

* Сказка "Педагогическая репка».*  :Grin: 

Роли:
Ведущий.
Бабка
Дед
Внучка
Жучка
Мурка
Мышка
Муз.рук.
Скрытый текст

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anisoara (14.10.2018), dzvinochok (21.07.2018), gali (22.09.2018), ina (29.07.2018), Irina delfin412 (14.10.2018), Irina Sirin (10.02.2019), jarinka (25.07.2018), Karamel (27.07.2018), kri (25.07.2019), laratet (17.09.2018), lenik (27.07.2018), lono (18.09.2018), nastiabar (25.07.2018), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), nyusha0365 (21.07.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (04.09.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), verazalit (02.01.2019), zwetlana (20.07.2018), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Валентина М (26.07.2018), ВалерияВ (01.08.2018), Варшава (31.07.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.07.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ладога (05.09.2018), Лариса Антонова (25.07.2018), лида-1410 (05.08.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (28.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (15.09.2018), Олюр (20.07.2018), Парина (29.07.2018), света73 (22.09.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.07.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.08.2018), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*Спор овощей. сказка
Ольга Суслова*
Всё случилось в огороде,
В конце лета, у плетня.
Солнца не было в погоде –
Не заметили меня.

Расскажу вам по порядку:
Вы поверьте мне, друзья,
Вместо площади, на грядке
Спорят Овощи с утра.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ina (29.07.2018), jarinka (25.07.2018), Karamel (27.07.2018), laratet (17.09.2018), lenik (27.07.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), lokteva. lar. (20.09.2018), mila110153 (25.07.2018), MLV (30.07.2018), nastiabar (25.07.2018), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), nyusha0365 (21.07.2018), Rita03 (25.07.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), Ssveta (23.09.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), valush (11.01.2019), verazalit (02.01.2019), vils77 (04.09.2018), Zhanochka14 (25.08.2019), Анжела72 (25.07.2018), Валентина М (26.07.2018), ВалерияВ (01.08.2018), Варшава (02.08.2018), Виноград (27.09.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.07.2018), Ладога (30.08.2018), Лариса Антонова (25.07.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), на.та.ли. (25.07.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (28.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (15.09.2018), Олюр (21.07.2018), Парина (29.07.2018), Стеша (04.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.07.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.07.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.08.2018), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! СПАСИБО большое за интересную подборку игр с мамами!





> Елена, огромное спасибо за идеи и помощь в подготовке сценариев.





> Лена, здравствуйте. Первый раз случайно зашла к вам в гости. То что смогла увидеть,здорово!
> Столько интересного материала.Вы такую помощь оказываете, колоссальную!!!
> Спасибо вам большущее!!!





> Здравствуйте, Елена! Случайно нашла Вашу тему, но так много узнала нового и интересного! Спасибо!





> пасибо вам огром6ое! Вы- талантищееее!!! Зашла в поисках и зависла у вас надолго!





> Доброго дня. Зайшла у Вашу тему і затрималася.... Стільки всього цікавого.... Шкода, тільки, що , поки що, мені не все відкрите. Та все ж величезне Вам дякую !!!





> Елена Владимировна и Дорогие Наши труженицы, - обалденный танец!
> Я как услышала а потом еще увидела - просто "атасс"!!!
> Может уже кто-то напел? на нашій рідній мові!
> Знаете, Ваши труды - достойны вознаграждения! и великого. Это был бы подарок и немалый!
> Инна


Девочки,я рада ,что даже такая  пассивная помощь  вас радует и помогает в работе. Работайте с удовольствием.

----------

lenik (27.07.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.07.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), Парина (29.07.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ЛЕНА! И вот новая замечательная подборка  к дню дошкольного работника! Как много разнообразного интересного мактериала!
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.07.2018), ИннаНичога (26.07.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## lenik

Леночка! Огромное спасибо за ваш бесценный материал, который очень помогает в работе!!!СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.07.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Для корпоратива на день дошкольного работника





> Стихотворение можно обыграть как сценку





> ВРЕДНЫЕ СОВЕТЫ.





> Сценки на День дошкольного работника:





> Сказка "Педагогическая репка».





> Спор овощей. сказка
> Ольга Суслова


Ленусь, спасибочки за вкусняшки!!!

----------

Elen2 (30.07.2018), lokteva. lar. (20.09.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019), Олюр (06.09.2018), раевская (10.01.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> Спор овощей. сказка
> Ольга Суслова


Огромное спасибо. Елена.
Обязательно возьму в этом году.

----------

Elen2 (30.07.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

5Девочки, увидела  на ютубе интересный хор рук. Обязательно сделаю. Не затратно, симпатично.интересно



А вот зимний хор рук

----------

dzvinochok (05.08.2018), fotinia s (28.09.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), moderm (19.08.2018), nataliua.sm (04.09.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), vetlost (04.11.2018), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Виноград (27.09.2018), ВИОЛA (08.10.2018), Драгметал (24.11.2018), ИннаНичога (05.08.2018), лариса61 (15.09.2018), Ледок (17.01.2020), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), Лорис (05.08.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (16.04.2019), окси 777 (29.10.2018), Парина (05.08.2018), Татка_7878 (08.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

А вот сказочка, просто супер смесь из хора рук и  кукольного театра

----------

dzvinochok (05.08.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MAGIC (09.12.2018), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), moderm (19.08.2018), nastiabar (27.10.2018), nataliua.sm (04.09.2018), Nich Tanya (01.10.2018), Rita03 (15.10.2018), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), tigricadn (24.03.2019), vetlost (04.11.2018), Варшава (04.09.2018), Драгметал (24.11.2018), ИннаНичога (05.08.2018), Ладога (30.08.2018), лариса61 (15.09.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), любба (21.09.2021), Музаири (20.04.2019), Парина (05.08.2018), Светлана Богатырева (29.08.2018), Татка_7878 (08.10.2018), Ярик (05.09.2018)

----------


## Парина

> А вот зимний хор рук


Леночка, "Зимнюю сказку" уже видела - заприметила, понравилась))



> интересный хор рук. Обязательно сделаю. Не затратно, симпатично.интересно





> смесь из хора рук и кукольного театра


Эти не видела. Мне, как всегда, хочется сделать озвучку)) Спасибо, Ленчик, за изюминки-находки!

----------

Elen2 (06.08.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.09.2018), ИннаНичога (05.08.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> интересный хор рук.


Класс! 
Спасибо, Елена. Мне тоже понравилось.

----------

Elen2 (06.08.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Дзюбкина

Дорогая, Елена!!!!! Вы столько всего предлагаете обалденного  материала!!! Большущее Вам СПАСИБО!!! Здоровья Вам  и вашим  близким!

----------

Elen2 (22.09.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Леночка, добрый вечер! Очень-очень прошу вас помочь с переводом. Встретила замечательную песенку про бабушку. А с переводом беда. Онлайн-переводчик всякую ерунду выдает нескладную. Дам ссылочку на страницу с песней. Если будет возможность, помогите пожалуйста!!!
http://x-minus.me/tracks/354706/бабусенько-бабуся

----------

Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, добрый вечер! Очень-очень прошу вас помочь с переводом. Встретила замечательную песенку про бабушку. А с переводом беда. Онлайн-переводчик всякую ерунду выдает нескладную. Дам ссылочку на страницу с песней. Если будет возможность, помогите пожалуйста!!!


*Алена,такие вещи лучше в личку говорить. Надеюсь,что не опоздаю.*

«Бабусенько, бабуся»

До бабусі в гості я, в гості я приїду 
І зустріне лагідно лагідно мене. 
Розцілує, розцілує, заплете косички, 
Дасть мені люстерко чарівне. /2.р
Приспів: 
Бабусенько-бабуся до тебе пригорнуся, 
Моя голубка сива пораднице моя.
 Бабусенько-бабуся до серця притулюся, 
Для мене ти найкраща голубонько моя. 
2
У бабусі всі пісні, всі пісні веселі, 
У бабусі казочки казки чарівні. 
У бабусі молочко, молочко найкраще, 
У бабусі пиріжки смачні. /2.р


*Бабушка-бабуля.
Перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В

К бабушке –бабуле в гости я приеду,
Встретит меня ласково, нежно и любя.
Поцелует ,приласкает, заплетет косички,
И подарит  что-то  от себя.
Пр-в:
Бабулечка-бабуля, тебя всегда люблю я,
Ты-солнышко любимое, советчица моя.
Бабулечку –бабулю, сердечно обниму я.
Ты –лучшая подружка, любимая моя.

Бабушкины песни  распеваем вместе,
Бабушкины сказки слышу перед сном.
Пирожки с бабулей делаем мы вместе,
И цветы сажаем за окном.

*

Минус  https://yadi.sk/d/TEEOlM0t2JJ7Ag

----------

Anna57 (06.12.2018), Dilya6467 (01.01.2019), echeva (05.11.2018), Grosmat (24.09.2018), Irina delfin412 (14.10.2018), irulia (20.01.2019), krinka (06.01.2019), luisa (16.01.2019), maksun79 (15.10.2018), marimarigold (03.11.2018), mash-elena (25.09.2018), mochalova19 (23.01.2019), nastiabar (27.10.2018), Natalya52 (17.02.2019), qwertyui (15.01.2019), Simpatia59 (24.01.2019), Ssveta (23.09.2018), stella z (10.10.2018), stranikira (23.09.2018), Svetanga (13.01.2019), Tania-112a (03.10.2018), tatjan60 (06.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.09.2018), Valeksi (03.03.2019), Valenta (23.09.2018), Valesy (25.01.2019), valush (11.01.2019), vetlost (28.09.2018), VITA786 (25.01.2019), Алена43 (22.09.2018), Алла Смирнова (29.12.2018), буссоница (22.09.2018), Валентина М (22.09.2018), Валиулина Ирина (22.09.2018), ВИОЛA (08.10.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.09.2018), гномик (24.11.2018), Грезельда (20.01.2019), Дирол (02.01.2019), Драгметал (24.11.2018), Есеника (05.01.2019), Ильенко Елена (30.01.2019), ИннаНичога (22.09.2018), Ирина Ивановна (22.09.2018), Ирина-23 (22.09.2018), карина67 (06.02.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (14.01.2019), Ладога (02.10.2018), Ледок (22.09.2018), Лилия60 (02.10.2018), любба (18.11.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019), Мусиенко (22.09.2018), Налебо (14.10.2018), опал1 (25.09.2018), Парина (14.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.09.2018), раевская (10.01.2019), Раиса2001 (22.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (22.09.2018), Татиана 65 (10.01.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (23.09.2018), Фасолька07 (22.09.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (23.09.2018), ЮНВА (01.01.2019)

----------


## Алена43

> Бабушка-бабуля.
> Перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В


*Леночка, спасибо, дорогая волшебница! Такая песенка получилась изумительная! Еще не опоздала. Наш детсад только в понедельник после ремонта открывается. Мы хотим в середине октября провести праздник. 
*

----------

Elen2 (22.09.2018), Natalya52 (17.02.2019), Лилия60 (02.10.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо, дорогая волшебница! Такая песенка получилась изумительная! Еще не опоздала. Наш детсад только в понедельник после ремонта открывается. Мы хотим в середине октября провести праздник.


Рада,что понравилось. Славная песенка.* Муз. Н.Лысенко.*
И очень рада,что не опоздала  с переводом.

----------

Natalya52 (17.02.2019), Valenta (23.09.2018), VITA786 (25.01.2019), Драгметал (24.11.2018), Лилия60 (02.10.2018), Парина (14.10.2018)

----------


## Виноград

Лена очень понравился Ваш хор рук.Спасибо. Обязательно возьму на развлечение зимнюю сказку. Вдохновения Вам и доброго здоровья.

----------

Elen2 (12.10.2018)

----------


## anet_78

Какая отличная песенка про бабулю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (12.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

В тему к осени. * ОСЕННИЕ РАСПЕВКИ* 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

070165 (11.11.2018), Anisoara (14.10.2018), annkir (03.01.2020), echeva (05.11.2018), EVGESKA (14.10.2018), fatinija (13.11.2018), forel (14.10.2018), gali (29.11.2018), goldenfish (05.09.2019), Ignatulya (05.02.2022), ina (10.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina delfin412 (14.10.2018), Irina V (14.10.2018), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (14.10.2018), jarinka (14.10.2018), Karamel (14.10.2018), kri (25.07.2019), laks_arina (14.10.2018), lenik (15.10.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), luisa (18.10.2018), MAGIC (09.12.2018), maksun79 (15.10.2018), marih (14.10.2018), mila110153 (14.10.2018), MLV (14.10.2018), mochalova19 (23.01.2019), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), muzik (05.11.2018), Muzira (15.10.2018), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (27.10.2018), Nich Tanya (14.10.2018), olia.kostina (14.01.2019), qwertyui (15.01.2019), Rita03 (15.10.2018), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), solnet (14.10.2018), Tania-112a (04.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.10.2018), tatjan60 (29.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.10.2018), tigricadn (14.10.2018), Valeksi (03.03.2019), valush (11.01.2019), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (04.11.2018), vils77 (17.10.2018), vishulaev (14.10.2018), zaruzi (06.11.2018), Zhanochka14 (25.08.2019), zub-m (05.11.2018), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Алена43 (20.02.2019), Анжела72 (19.10.2018), буссоница (15.10.2018), ВалерияВ (14.10.2018), Валиулина Ирина (14.10.2018), Варшава (14.10.2018), ВИОЛA (22.10.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.10.2018), восьмушка (24.10.2018), говорушка (15.10.2018), Грезельда (14.10.2018), Дзюбкина (14.10.2018), Драгметал (24.11.2018), Елена М (14.10.2018), зулико (15.10.2018), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (18.10.2018), Ирина-23 (15.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (16.10.2018), ИяНаталия (14.10.2018), КолЯна (19.02.2019), Ладога (16.10.2018), Лариса Антонова (14.10.2018), ЛАС (14.11.2018), Ледок (17.10.2018), лида-1410 (08.12.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (14.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (04.11.2018), Оlga@ (15.10.2018), окси 777 (29.10.2018), Ольгадайченко (27.10.2018), Олюр (08.12.2018), Парина (14.10.2018), Рыбка (14.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (14.10.2018), Татка_7878 (14.10.2018), татуся (14.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.10.2018), Травка (16.10.2018), Удомля (14.10.2018), эллона (14.10.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.10.2018), Юлия Калашникова (14.10.2018), ЮНВА (01.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И еще *Игровой оркестр  "Мы по лесу шли"  редакция слов Кислицина Е.В*. Хоровод от автора мне был не нужен , а вот оркестр очень нужен. 
_исп. Литовченко Валентина_
_автор хоровода "Мы по лесу шли" Олег Лыков,сл. Косенко_
 В  архиве плюсовка и слова,кому ОЧЕНЬ нужны будут ноты хоровода ,обращайтесь в личку.(это "Оливье"  выставлять нельзя)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

070165 (11.11.2018), Adaneth (15.10.2018), Alehina123 (28.08.2019), Anisoara (14.10.2018), diak (10.03.2019), dzvinochok (14.10.2018), echeva (05.11.2018), fashka (07.11.2018), fatinija (13.11.2018), goldenfish (05.09.2019), Irina delfin412 (14.10.2018), Irina Sirin (10.02.2019), Irina V (14.10.2018), Irinnka (22.04.2019), jarinka (14.10.2018), Karamel (14.10.2018), klyukva (12.06.2019), kri (25.07.2019), lenik (15.10.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), Litavra (19.01.2020), luisa (18.10.2018), m a r i n a 122 (18.10.2018), MAGIC (14.10.2018), MakaRock (14.10.2018), maksun79 (15.10.2018), marih (14.10.2018), mila110153 (14.10.2018), MLV (14.10.2018), mochalova19 (07.11.2018), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), Muzira (15.10.2018), nastiabar (27.10.2018), Nich Tanya (14.10.2018), notka75 (21.10.2018), novgortom (14.10.2018), Oksano4ka76 (20.10.2018), oksi7771 (23.10.2018), Olga Beliaeva (21.10.2018), olia.kostina (14.01.2019), oltischencko (14.10.2018), Petavla (25.02.2021), qwertyui (15.01.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sima (14.10.2018), Sole (09.11.2019), solnet (14.10.2018), Ssveta (04.02.2021), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (04.11.2018), SVETUSIK (10.02.2020), Tania-112a (04.11.2018), tanni (24.11.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.10.2018), tatjan60 (29.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.10.2018), tigricadn (14.10.2018), Valeksi (03.03.2019), valush (11.01.2019), Vassa (03.10.2021), verazalit (02.01.2019), vetlost (04.11.2018), viculy (06.09.2019), vils77 (17.10.2018), vishulaev (14.10.2018), zaruzi (06.11.2018), Zauralochka (23.01.2020), zub-m (10.11.2018), zwetlana (20.10.2018), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Анжела72 (19.10.2018), Анна-Maria (23.10.2018), Арина42 (04.10.2021), буссоница (14.10.2018), ВалерияВ (14.10.2018), Валиулина Ирина (14.10.2018), Варшава (14.10.2018), Вета (17.09.2019), ВИОЛA (22.10.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.10.2018), воробьёва (10.09.2019), дашак (09.11.2018), Драгметал (21.10.2018), Елена М (14.10.2018), елена михайловна (08.10.2021), Зиля 6 (19.07.2019), зулико (15.10.2018), ИннаНичога (18.10.2018), Ирина-23 (15.10.2018), Ирина-Ирен (16.10.2018), ИяНаталия (14.10.2018), Королёк (01.05.2019), Ладога (16.10.2018), Лариса Антонова (14.10.2018), Лариса12 (24.11.2018), Ледок (17.10.2018), лида-1410 (08.12.2018), Лилия60 (14.10.2018), Лорис (27.10.2018), людмила-45 (04.09.2019), Люсева (26.10.2018), мазурка (03.03.2019), маина ивановна (09.12.2018), Марина ан (14.10.2018), Музаири (16.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (14.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (04.11.2018), Наталья0405 (03.07.2019), Оlga@ (15.10.2018), окси 777 (29.10.2018), Ольга Сара (14.10.2018), Ольгадайченко (27.10.2018), Олюр (08.12.2018), Парина (14.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (15.10.2018), Раиса2001 (14.10.2018), Рыбка (14.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (14.10.2018), Татиана 65 (14.10.2018), Татка_7878 (14.10.2018), татуся (14.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.10.2018), ташадобрая (14.10.2018), Травка (16.10.2018), Фа-Соль (15.09.2019), эллона (14.10.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.10.2018), Юлия Калашникова (14.10.2018)

----------


## Rita03

Леночка!!!! Спасибо огромное за интересный материал!!!! Заглянула к Вам в гости,а  здесь столько  интересного, глаза разбегаются...
 Вдохновения Вам !!!!!

----------

Elen2 (20.10.2018)

----------


## Ирина-23

> В тему к осени. * ОСЕННИЕ РАСПЕВКИ* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Леночка, какая Вы умница!!! Работаю с логопедами. Логопедические распевки поём. Но вот когда  ещё видео прибавляется-вообще супер! Запоминают,интонируют и проговаривают на раз. Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество.

----------

Elen2 (20.10.2018), елена михайловна (08.10.2021), Олюр (08.12.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

Елена, спасибо за все видео с хором рук!!! Потрясаюшие идеи!!! Спасибо за переводы песен и фото оформления музыкального зала! Здоровья Вам  крепкого и творческого  вдохновения !!!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2018), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.01.2019)

----------


## Tania-112a

Елена, СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2018), Олюр (08.12.2018)

----------


## echeva

Леночка, помощница ты наша! ТРУДЯГА ВЕЛИКАЯ!

----------

Elen2 (10.11.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, впустите в домик! Вижу синие полосочки!


Олечка,я всех пускаю.
*Нашла только  2 песни поросят,ловите.* 

извините,яндекс совсем не включается  
Поросята и Новый год  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Вторая   песенка вместе с видео от Юли Корзан 
Парный танец  поросят  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

070165 (18.02.2019), dzvinochok (09.12.2018), fatinija (07.01.2019), ivano (08.12.2018), lenik (16.02.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), MAGIC (09.12.2018), mishel61 (08.12.2018), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), olia.kostina (14.01.2019), oltischencko (09.12.2018), Rita03 (08.12.2018), SANOCHKA (16.12.2018), Svetanga (13.01.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.01.2019), ULIANCHIK (09.12.2018), verazalit (05.01.2019), Борковская Н (10.12.2018), буссоница (09.12.2018), Варшава (08.12.2018), ИяНаталия (08.12.2018), Ладога (11.12.2018), лида-1410 (08.12.2018), Лилия60 (09.12.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019), Наталія а (09.12.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (08.12.2018), Наталья0405 (08.12.2018), Оlga@ (08.12.2018), Олюр (08.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.12.2018), Эдита (08.12.2018), ЮЛилиана (09.12.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки и мальчики _,новогодний оркестр под музыку М. Таривердиева._ 

Автора видео  не посмотрела.Скачала и закрыла. Простите,очень понравился оркестр.Очень легкий,доступный понятный.даже мои  крутики сразу поняли.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




В папке видео и музыка. Получится,сделаю свое видео,с репетиции.

----------

Anisoara (09.12.2018), Anna57 (27.09.2019), diak (10.03.2019), dzvinochok (09.12.2018), elen82 (09.12.2018), fatinija (07.01.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (10.02.2019), Irina V (09.12.2018), irysia (25.12.2018), ivano (16.12.2018), jarinka (09.12.2018), kri (25.07.2019), Lempi (09.12.2018), lenik (10.12.2018), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MAGIC (09.12.2018), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mishel61 (09.12.2018), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), myzic (09.12.2018), Natalia08 (24.01.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), olia.kostina (14.01.2019), Rita03 (09.12.2018), S-A-SHA (13.02.2019), SANOCHKA (16.12.2018), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sky36 (09.12.2018), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (16.12.2018), Svetanga (13.01.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (15.12.2018), tanni (24.11.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.01.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), Valenta (09.12.2018), valush (11.01.2019), verazalit (05.01.2019), vils77 (09.12.2018), vishulaev (09.12.2018), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (09.12.2018), александ (10.12.2018), Анжела72 (10.12.2018), Борковская Н (10.12.2018), буссоница (09.12.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (09.12.2018), Валентина М (10.12.2018), ВалерияВ (28.07.2021), Валиулина Ирина (09.12.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.12.2018), говорушка (09.12.2018), зулико (09.12.2018), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (09.12.2018), Ирина Ивановна (11.12.2018), Ирина-23 (09.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2018), ИяНаталия (09.12.2018), КолЯна (19.02.2019), Ладога (11.12.2018), Лариса Антонова (09.12.2018), Лариса12 (20.01.2019), лида-1410 (10.12.2018), Лилия60 (09.12.2018), Лилия79 (09.12.2018), Лорис (09.12.2018), людмила-45 (04.09.2019), маина ивановна (09.12.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (09.12.2018), Ната25 (09.12.2018), Наталія а (09.12.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (10.12.2018), Оlga@ (10.12.2018), Олюр (27.01.2019), опал1 (09.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (09.12.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (27.12.2018), Сентябринка (09.12.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (10.03.2019), Стеша (25.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (09.12.2018), татуся (09.12.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (09.12.2018), Удомля (09.12.2018), Шевячок (09.12.2018), Эдита (11.02.2019), эллона (09.12.2018), Эмилия я (10.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (09.12.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (10.12.2018)

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

* Леночка! Ищу Новогодние вытынанки!*

----------

Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! Ищу Новогодние вытынанки!


так они не в этой теме. И я новогодние в этом году не искала.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5503371




> Очень хочется посмотреть оркестр!


Наташа,ты должна его видеть. Я на 100 сообщений закрыла.

----------

solnet (16.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.01.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Ищу для выпускного оркестр ,очень нравится оркестр Смирновой Е.Ю "Очарованный вальс" муз.Стивена Риса* Музыка  великолепная,оркестр классный. :Aga: 
Т.к. наш народ спасибки ставить не умеет,то вынуждена поставить запрет на скачивание. Учитесь говорить спасибо. 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

070165 (18.02.2019), Anisoara (17.02.2019), calina (10.02.2019), Danon (16.02.2019), diak (10.03.2019), dzvinochok (16.02.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), gali (03.08.2019), ina (10.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (10.02.2019), Irina V (16.02.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (23.02.2019), Karamel (16.02.2019), kri (25.07.2019), Lena22 (10.02.2019), lenik (16.02.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), Nich Tanya (20.02.2019), S-A-SHA (13.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (10.02.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (12.02.2019), viculy (23.10.2019), vils77 (17.02.2019), vishulaev (16.02.2019), zwetlana (10.02.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Алена43 (16.02.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (16.02.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (16.02.2019), ВалерияВ (16.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (16.02.2019), Варшава (10.02.2019), ВесСнушка (17.02.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИяНаталия (16.02.2019), катя 98 (16.02.2019), КолЯна (19.02.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), ЛанаНа1 (07.04.2019), Лилия60 (16.02.2019), Лилия79 (16.02.2019), маина ивановна (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.02.2019), Натали Витьковна (26.02.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (10.02.2019), Оlga@ (22.02.2019), опал1 (16.02.2019), Рыбка (17.02.2019), света73 (22.08.2019), Стеша (25.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (16.02.2019), Татиана 65 (16.02.2019), Тиса (22.02.2019), Эдита (10.02.2019), эллона (16.02.2019), Эмилия я (10.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (19.02.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> очень нравится оркестр Смирновой Е.Ю "Очарованный вальс" муз.Стивена Риса


Спасибо! Действительно красивая музыка!

----------

Elen2 (10.02.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла видео *игры на выпуск "Школьный базар"*,я еще в такую не играла.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

070165 (18.02.2019), Anisoara (17.02.2019), calina (16.02.2019), diak (10.03.2019), dzvinochok (16.02.2019), elsor (01.03.2019), ina (10.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (16.02.2019), Irina V (16.02.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (23.02.2019), jarinka (16.02.2019), jkmuif (16.02.2019), Karamel (16.02.2019), kri (25.07.2019), lenik (16.02.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), MakaRock (17.02.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), oltischencko (16.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (18.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.02.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.02.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (16.02.2019), vils77 (17.02.2019), vishulaev (16.02.2019), Алена43 (16.02.2019), буссоница (16.02.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (16.02.2019), ВалерияВ (16.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (16.02.2019), Варшава (16.02.2019), ВесСнушка (17.02.2019), говорушка (16.02.2019), Екатерина Шваб (22.02.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (16.02.2019), ИяНаталия (16.02.2019), катя 98 (16.02.2019), КолЯна (19.02.2019), ЛанаНа1 (07.04.2019), Лариса Антонова (16.02.2019), Лёка61 (24.02.2019), Лилия60 (16.02.2019), Лилия79 (16.02.2019), маина ивановна (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.02.2019), Ната25 (17.02.2019), Наталія а (16.02.2019), Натали Витьковна (26.02.2019), Озма (16.02.2019), опал1 (16.02.2019), Раиса2001 (17.02.2019), Рыбка (17.02.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (16.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (16.02.2019), Татиана 65 (16.02.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (17.02.2019), Тиса (16.02.2019), Травка (16.02.2019), Эдита (17.02.2019), эллона (16.02.2019), Эмилия я (10.03.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (16.02.2019), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019)

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*, Леночка, очень красивый вальс!!! Просто влюбилась))) Приятных выходных!

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

> Музыка великолепная,оркестр классный


Елена Владимировна, БлагоДарю! Какая прелесть, очень понравился вальс, забрала в копилочку!

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## КолЯна

> очень нравится оркестр Смирновой Е.Ю "Очарованный вальс" муз.Стивена Риса Музыка великолепная,оркестр классный.


Дуже гарний оркестр. Дякуємо автору за ідею, а вам за знахідку.

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,  Просто чудо музыка .И оркестр классный.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Музыка к оркестру 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (10.03.2019), annkir (03.01.2020), calina (22.02.2019), diak (10.03.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), fatinija (24.02.2019), gali (03.08.2019), Grosmat (25.02.2019), ina (10.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (22.02.2019), Irina V (22.02.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (23.02.2019), jarinka (22.02.2019), jkmuif (24.02.2019), Karamel (22.02.2019), kri (25.07.2019), Lempi (22.02.2019), lenik (24.02.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), MAGIC (22.02.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), marih (22.02.2019), mila110153 (22.02.2019), MLV (22.02.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), notka47 (22.02.2019), oltischencko (24.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (06.03.2019), viculy (23.10.2019), vishulaev (22.02.2019), yanik76 (24.02.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2019), zwetlana (22.02.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Алена43 (22.02.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (22.02.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (22.02.2019), Валентина М (23.02.2019), ВалерияВ (22.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (22.02.2019), Варшава (23.02.2019), ВесСнушка (24.02.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2019), говорушка (23.02.2019), Дания (24.02.2019), Екатерина Шваб (22.02.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), зулико (22.02.2019), Ирина-Ирен (22.02.2019), ИяНаталия (25.02.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Лариса Антонова (22.02.2019), Лариса12 (23.02.2019), лариса61 (25.02.2019), Лёка61 (02.03.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (22.02.2019), Маинька (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (22.02.2019), Ната25 (22.02.2019), Наталья0405 (22.02.2019), НСА (23.02.2019), Оlga@ (22.02.2019), Паганини (22.02.2019), света73 (22.08.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (22.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (22.02.2019), Татиана 65 (22.02.2019), татуся (23.02.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (01.03.2019), Тиса (22.02.2019), Травка (22.02.2019), Удомля (23.02.2019), чайка61 (22.02.2019), Шевячок (08.01.2020), Эдита (25.02.2019), эллона (22.02.2019), Эмилия я (10.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,чищу комп,нашла у себя папку с материалом для корпоратива на 8 марта:подтекстовки,сценарий, игры, кричалки,сказка,викторины...все есть на один корпоратив.Делюсь.* Где брала не помню :Meeting: 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (23.02.2019), elen82 (23.02.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), fatinija (24.02.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (23.02.2019), ivano (24.03.2019), jarinka (23.02.2019), kri (25.07.2019), lenik (24.02.2019), linker_59 (23.02.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), MAGIC (23.02.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mila110153 (23.02.2019), MLV (23.02.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), muzsvet (10.01.2021), Natalya52 (23.02.2019), novgortom (23.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.02.2019), ttanya (23.02.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (06.03.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2019), zwetlana (28.02.2019), Алена43 (23.02.2019), Алусик (24.02.2019), буссоница (23.02.2019), ВалерияВ (24.02.2019), Варшава (23.02.2019), ВесСнушка (24.02.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (23.02.2019), зулико (24.02.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), Ирина-Ирен (23.02.2019), лариса61 (25.02.2019), Лёка61 (02.03.2019), Лилия60 (23.02.2019), Лилия79 (23.02.2019), Лорис (23.02.2019), Людмилая (23.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (23.02.2019), Мусиенко (23.02.2019), Ната25 (23.02.2019), Натали Витьковна (26.02.2019), Наталья0405 (23.02.2019), НСА (23.02.2019), татуся (23.02.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (01.03.2019), чайка61 (24.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравился танец  с веерами



И ритмический оркестр Инны Борисенко просто супер

----------

elenaSneg (24.03.2019), larisakoly (23.03.2019), Lena22 (24.03.2019), lenik (11.03.2019), Lenylya (24.03.2019), Liko (24.03.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), NikTanechka (24.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), Ssveta (27.03.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.03.2019), tigricadn (24.03.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (06.03.2019), буссоница (25.02.2019), ИяНаталия (25.02.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лорис (25.02.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), Оlga@ (25.02.2019), Татиана 65 (25.02.2019), Туся (03.03.2019)

----------


## ИяНаталия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (01.03.2019), Irina55 (23.03.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), larisakoly (23.03.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), Valeksi (03.03.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), эллона (10.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Нашла  для себя  новые озвучки начала праздника* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**







> Леночка, а музыка к оркестру ест


Наташенька,я его отложила на новый год  ,по-этому музыку еще не искала.

----------

annkir (03.01.2020), elsor (01.03.2019), ina (10.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (26.02.2019), Irina55 (23.03.2019), ivano (24.03.2019), kri (25.07.2019), larisakoly (23.03.2019), Lenylya (24.03.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (01.03.2019), Nich Tanya (25.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), tigricadn (24.03.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (06.03.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2019), Алена43 (23.03.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (25.02.2019), ВалерияВ (01.04.2019), Варшава (25.02.2019), Драгметал (09.03.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Музаири (20.04.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2019), нинчик (28.04.2019), эллона (10.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

А вот начало праздника от Юлии Корзун на выпускной




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (10.03.2019), calina (11.03.2019), diak (10.03.2019), echeva (10.03.2019), elenaSneg (24.03.2019), elsor (01.03.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (26.02.2019), Irina V (24.03.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (24.03.2019), kri (25.07.2019), Lena22 (24.03.2019), lenik (11.03.2019), Lenylya (24.03.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), luisa (05.03.2019), maksun79 (10.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (01.03.2019), Nich Tanya (25.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), tigricadn (24.03.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2019), verazalit (06.03.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2019), Алена43 (23.03.2019), буссоница (25.02.2019), ВалерияВ (01.04.2019), Варшава (25.02.2019), говорушка (16.04.2019), Драгметал (09.03.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия79 (23.03.2019), Лорис (10.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), Ната25 (11.03.2019), Натали Витьковна (26.02.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2019), Олена Олександрівна (18.09.2019), Раиса2001 (23.03.2019), Стеша (25.03.2019), Татиана 65 (25.02.2019), Тиса (10.03.2019), эллона (10.03.2019), Эмилия я (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

понравилось упражнение,Вальс Анастсия

----------

elenaSneg (24.03.2019), EVGESKA (10.03.2019), ivano (24.03.2019), Lena22 (24.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.03.2019), буссоница (09.03.2019), Варшава (16.03.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), Татиана 65 (10.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Супер

----------

Anisoara (10.03.2019), ina (10.03.2019), ivano (10.03.2019), Lena22 (24.03.2019), lenok_64 (24.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), Ssveta (24.03.2019), www наталья (24.03.2019), буссоница (09.03.2019), Варшава (16.03.2019), Лорис (10.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), Татиана 65 (10.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

если немножко связать  1 июня со стилем диско,то можно вставить этот танчик для средних и малышек. Мне он понравился,только музыку ,где взять?

----------

IrenIren (06.01.2020), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.03.2019), буссоница (10.03.2019), Ладога (10.03.2019), Лёка61 (10.03.2019), Марахотина (09.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019), Татиана 65 (10.03.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> если немножко связать 1 июня со стилем диско,то можно вставить этот танчик для средних и малышек. Мне он понравился,только музыку ,где взять?


Вовремя я сюда заглянула. :Grin:  Леночка, мне знакома эта песня, только она далеко не детская. :Blush2: 
"Ты тот, кого я хочу", исп. Джон Траволта и Оливия Ньютон-Джон (из фильма "Бриолин" 1978г.)
https://youtu.be/itRFjzQICJU

Если тебя это не смущает, забирай:
John Travolta – You're The One That I Want (ft. Olivia Newton-John).mp3

----------

Elen2 (09.03.2019), lenik (11.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Вовремя я сюда заглянула. Леночка, мне знакома эта песня, только она далеко не детская.
> "Ты тот, кого я хочу", исп. Джон Траволта и Оливия Ньютон-Джон (из фильма "Бриолин" 1978г.)


Светик,спасибо тебе,помогалочка наша. Меня не смущает.Хотя перевод песни попозже посмотрю :Grin:

----------

nezabudka-8s (09.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Если тебя это не смущает, забирай:
> John Travolta – You're The One That I Want (ft. Olivia Newton-John).mp3


Да,смысл песни смущает :Taunt: .Подумаю. :Aga:

----------


## людмила-45

Спасибо за танец с веерами очень интересный и простой.

----------

Elen2 (12.03.2019)

----------


## katerina33

Леночка, спасибо Вам за массу ценного материала, которым Вы щедро делитесь со всеми! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (22.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Кто ставит на выпуск стиляг? Посмотрите,простенько,весело и со вкусом.Просто обожаю такие танцы.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

calina (25.03.2019), elen82 (23.03.2019), elenaSneg (24.03.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), EVGESKA (24.03.2019), Grosmat (25.03.2019), Irina Sirin (23.03.2019), Irina V (24.03.2019), Irina55 (23.03.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (23.03.2019), jarinka (24.03.2019), jkmuif (23.03.2019), krinka (01.04.2019), laks_arina (23.03.2019), Lena22 (23.03.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), lenok_64 (24.03.2019), Lenylya (24.03.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MAGIC (23.03.2019), MakaRock (24.03.2019), maksun79 (25.03.2019), mila110153 (23.03.2019), MLV (23.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), nataliua.sm (24.03.2019), Nich Tanya (25.03.2019), novgortom (23.03.2019), oltischencko (26.03.2019), pet30 (23.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), Solovei (28.03.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.03.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.03.2019), tigricadn (24.03.2019), ttanya (23.03.2019), verazalit (25.03.2019), vils77 (23.03.2019), vishulaev (23.03.2019), ya-more (24.03.2019), Алена43 (23.03.2019), Анжела72 (25.03.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.03.2019), Валентина М (24.03.2019), ВалерияВ (24.03.2019), Валиулина Ирина (24.03.2019), герана (24.03.2019), говорушка (24.03.2019), Дания (24.03.2019), Екатерина Шваб (23.03.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), зулико (23.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (24.03.2019), ИяНаталия (23.03.2019), Ладога (23.03.2019), Лариса Антонова (24.03.2019), лариса61 (24.03.2019), Лёка61 (24.03.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (23.03.2019), Лилия79 (23.03.2019), Лопаток (26.03.2019), Лорис (23.03.2019), Людмилая (24.03.2019), маина ивановна (11.08.2019), Маинька (23.03.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (24.03.2019), Наталья0405 (23.03.2019), НСА (24.03.2019), Озма (24.03.2019), Парина (23.03.2019), Рыбка (24.03.2019), Стеша (25.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (24.03.2019), Татиана 65 (23.03.2019), татуся (24.03.2019), Травка (23.03.2019), Удомля (23.03.2019), чайка61 (24.03.2019), эллона (23.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Хвостики ,как  бабочки.*
Очень хороший танчик,веселенький.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elis673 (07.10.2019), EVGESKA (24.03.2019), gali (03.08.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (23.03.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (23.03.2019), jkmuif (23.03.2019), kri (25.07.2019), Lena22 (23.03.2019), Lenylya (24.03.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), maksun79 (25.03.2019), mochalova19 (23.03.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), oltischencko (26.03.2019), pet30 (27.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.03.2019), tigricadn (24.03.2019), verazalit (25.03.2019), vils77 (23.03.2019), vishulaev (23.03.2019), Алена43 (23.03.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (23.03.2019), Валентина М (24.03.2019), ВалерияВ (26.03.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (23.03.2019), говорушка (16.04.2019), Екатерина Шваб (23.03.2019), Елена М (23.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (24.03.2019), ИяНаталия (23.03.2019), Ладога (23.03.2019), Лариса Антонова (24.03.2019), Лёка61 (24.03.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лорис (23.03.2019), Людмилая (24.03.2019), Музаири (22.04.2019), Озма (24.03.2019), Раиса2001 (23.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (24.03.2019), Татиана 65 (23.03.2019), эллона (23.03.2019)

----------


## Лорис

Елена, спасибо за ссылочки.

----------


## Irina Sirin

Леночка, спасибо! Интересные постановки! Взяла в копилочку.

----------

Elen2 (23.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Irina55

Лена, спасибо за такой ценный, интересный материал. Очень пригодится в работе.

----------

Elen2 (24.03.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019)

----------


## tigricadn

Леночка,спасибо за находочки!С веерами понравился,но не скажу,что просто.Кто работал с веерами,тот знает сложность в фигурах красивых,поочерёдность,плавность и т.д. Девочки умнички!Мне захотелось,давно не ставила!

----------

Elen2 (24.03.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## lenok_64

> Супер


Ленчик, это просто феерично!!!

----------

Elen2 (24.03.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Елена Владимировна, я с просьбой, на выпускном будет танец " Ромашковое поле" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aR4jH0Qd-M, выпускная группа называется - Ромашки, помогите, пожалуйста, с подводкой к танцу, чтобы  добавить какое-то четверостишие про название группы, у нас подводка была такая: 
Девочки наши не молчаливы,
И как ромашки очень красивы,
Они готовы радовать нас с вами 
Нежным танцем, полюбуйтесь сами.  
БлагоДарю!

----------

Elen2 (15.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019)

----------


## Natalya_Pavelkova

Велике прохання!!!! Потрібен переклад пісні.
Я имею право
Исполняет вокально-эстрадная студия «Веснушки»

1. Да, я ещё не умею машину водить.
Да, я еще не умею платить за квартиру,
Но я могу засмеяться, могу загрустить
И могу прокричать всему миру.

Припев:
"Я имею право на небо,
Я имею право на звёзды,
И, когда время придёт,
Я имею право стать взрослым!"

2. Да, я ещё не умею себя защитить,
Да, я ещё не умею смотреть так же строго,
Но я хочу постараться и вам объяснить,
Что имею уже очень много!

----------

Elen2 (15.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019)

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Елена Владимировна, ОЧЕНЬ нужна Ваша помощь!!!  Помогите сочинить, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, несколько строчек, чтоб дети смогли в конце все вместе крикнуть " ЗАВІДУЮЧА НАША"  или  " ДИРЕКТОР САДОЧКА", или как-то ещё ...  :Meeting:   Это слова благодарности, которые буду использовать, только не хватает заведующей  
1.	В дитсадок, неначе в казку, йшов уранці кожен з нас.
        Тут усім турботу й ласку дарували повсякчас.
         Роботящі, клопітливі, всі надійні, жартівливі.
         Здогадались, хто вони?

Всі діти. Дитсадка працівники!

2.	Хто, як квочка із курчатами, в дитсадку щодня з малятами?
        Хто їх пильно доглядає, няньчить, пестить, розважає?
        Вчить співати й малювати, рахувати і читати?
        Ласку дітям всю до крапельки подарує…

Всі діти. Вихователька!

2.	Жилося нам тут весело, співали, танцювали,
        І навіть не помітили, як вже дорослі стали.
        Уже йдемо до школи, тож скажем…

Всі діти. Прощавайте! Нікого не забудемо, і ви нас пам’ятайте!

----------

Elen2 (15.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Лерочка,подводка к Ромашковому полю здесь* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5541854

----------

ВалерияВ (17.04.2019), Лорис (16.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Велике прохання!!!! Потрібен переклад пісні.
> Я имею право
> Исполняет вокально-эстрадная студия «Веснушки»





> Елена Владимировна, ОЧЕНЬ нужна Ваша помощь!!!


Девочки,я не пишу на украинском языке.я перевожу с украинского на русский язык.
Леночка,твою  просьбу передала Валюше,жди до выходных. Она не каждый день появляется.

----------

Lena-marsel2010 (20.04.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

* Так получилось все игры с утренников Галины Васильевны.*

*Увидела новую для себя игру на выпускной с цифрами и папами,прикольно*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Игра с буквами,утренник Максюты Г.В*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Игра "Мы готовы в школу"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

calina (16.04.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), fatinija (28.04.2019), Grosmat (17.04.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina V (16.04.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (16.04.2019), Karamel (16.04.2019), kri (25.07.2019), krinka (16.04.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (20.04.2019), lenik (24.04.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MLV (16.04.2019), novgortom (16.04.2019), oltischencko (16.04.2019), qwertyui (16.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), Simpatia59 (20.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.04.2019), tigricadn (16.04.2019), ttanya (16.04.2019), verazalit (20.04.2019), vishulaev (16.04.2019), yanik76 (19.04.2019), zozuliak75 (30.04.2019), zwetlana (04.08.2019), Алена43 (16.04.2019), буссоница (16.04.2019), ВалерияВ (14.05.2019), говорушка (17.04.2019), Дадуся (12.03.2020), Драгметал (28.04.2019), Елена М (16.04.2019), зулико (17.04.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (16.04.2019), ИяНаталия (16.04.2019), КолЯна (09.09.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), лариса61 (16.04.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (16.04.2019), Лилия79 (16.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (17.04.2019), на.та.ли. (16.04.2019), Оlga@ (16.04.2019), Озма (16.04.2019), опал1 (16.04.2019), Раиса2001 (15.04.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (16.04.2019), Татиана 65 (16.04.2019), эллона (16.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Игра с утренника Снежаны Прохор с родителями и буквами



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

calina (16.04.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (16.04.2019), krinka (16.04.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (20.04.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MLV (16.04.2019), qwertyui (16.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.04.2019), tigricadn (16.04.2019), verazalit (20.04.2019), vishulaev (16.04.2019), zozuliak75 (30.04.2019), zwetlana (04.08.2019), Алена43 (16.04.2019), буссоница (16.04.2019), говорушка (17.04.2019), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (16.04.2019), ИяНаталия (16.04.2019), лариса61 (16.04.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия79 (16.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019), опал1 (16.04.2019), Раиса2001 (15.04.2019), эллона (16.04.2019), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Нашла в инете статью с играми,понравилась.*
*Игры на выпускном в детском саду*
*Автор — Наталья ПРИЩЕПЕНОК, методист.* 
От чего зависит выбор игр на выпускном в детском саду
Выпускной – это ещё и своеобразная психологическая ступенька во взрослое будущее, этап взросления. Маленького выпускника волнует непознанное, непредсказуемое будущее, поэтому выпускной в детском саду должен помочь ребёнку безболезненно перейти на следующую ступень роста, став школьником. На идее взросления, перехода во «взрослую» жизнь строится основная сюжетная линия выпускного в детском саду.

В какие же игры лучше всего играть на выпускном в детском саду?

Это зависит, во-первых, от тематики выпускного. Игры на выпускном в детском саду обязательно должны быть тематически связаны с общей концепцией сценария. К примеру, проводить их могут персонажи-главные герои выпускного.

Какие темы выпускного в детском саду могут брать за основу педагоги, начинающие разрабатывать сценарий, чтобы затем наполнить его соответствующими тематике выпускного играми?

Темами могут быть:
Детские литературные произведения. Надо только убедиться, что дети точно читали это произведение, чтобы детям была понятна тема праздника.
Известные мультфильмы. Возможно, у детей есть свои любимые мультфильмы, главное, чтобы они были добрыми и позитивными.
Цирк и всё, что с ним связано.
Спорт (например, Олимпиада).
Искусство: музыка, живопись, архитектура, скульптура.
Музеи.
История.
Наука.
Соответственно тематике выпускного подбираются и игры.

Выбор игр на выпускном в детском саду зависит и от алгоритма выпускного, от нескольких обязательных моментов, которые всегда присутствуют на выпускном. Помимо всего остального материала в сценарии, в любом из блоков выпускного в детском саду можно использовать соответствующую данному этапу выпускного игру.

При выборе игр для выпускного в детском саду необходимо помнить, что участницы этого праздника будут в очень нарядных, порою и очень длинных, практически в пол, платьях.

Соответственно, игры для выпускного в детском саду не должны мешать детям чувствовать себя нарядными, а роскошные костюмы ни в коем случае не должны пострадать в процессе весёлых игр, дабы настроение юных выпускников оставалось праздничным в течение всего мероприятия.

1. Блок «Вступление».
Игра «Листья падают в саду»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



2. Блок «Рассказ о выпускниках».


Игра «Наши выпускники»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




3. Блок «История детсадовского пути».


Игра «Угадай, кто так подрос?»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Малыши — Выпускники»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




4. Блок «Благодарность от детей и родителей педагогическому коллективу детского сада».





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Спасибо»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



5. Блок «Поздравление выпускникам от малышей».


Игра «Одень малыша на прогулку»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



6. Блок «Подготовка выпускников и их родителей к школе».


Игра «Как-то утром мы проспали…»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




7. Блок «Пожелания выпускникам».


Игра «Дождик пожеланий»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Игра «Что чему принадлежит»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Найди пару»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Собери цветы»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


ения 5-7 человек.



Игра «Тетрадь, учебник и пенал»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Детсадовский выпускник»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Игра «Погоня»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Праздник продолжается чаепитием.

----------

elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), ina (07.05.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (16.04.2019), jkmuif (30.04.2019), krinka (16.04.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (20.04.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MLV (16.04.2019), nastiabar (29.04.2019), Olga Beliaeva (15.04.2019), olia.kostina (28.05.2020), qwertyui (16.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (16.04.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.04.2019), tigricadn (16.04.2019), verazalit (20.04.2019), vishulaev (16.04.2019), zozuliak75 (30.04.2019), Алена43 (16.04.2019), буссоница (16.04.2019), ВалерияВ (17.04.2019), Венерочка (16.04.2019), Драгметал (28.04.2019), Елена М (16.04.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (16.04.2019), ИяНаталия (16.04.2019), КолЯна (09.09.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), лариса61 (16.04.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия79 (16.04.2019), Лорис (16.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.06.2019), нинчик (28.04.2019), Оlga@ (16.04.2019), Озма (16.04.2019), опал1 (16.04.2019), Раиса2001 (15.04.2019), эллона (16.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Игра-кричалка:
Будем в школе
Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники

Кричалка для выпускников детского сада. Если дети согласны с утверждением, то кричат «Да, да, да!», а если не согласны — «Нет, нет, нет!»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





Назад	 
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 6(109)2011 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Что лежит в твоем портфеле?

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 3(46)2006 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Где еда, где не еда?

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Что возьмем с собой в школу?

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





Шумелка

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 3(94)2010 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Жужжалочка

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 1(140)2014 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Сыночки

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 8(75)2008 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Сорока-белобока

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 4(71)2008 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Улов

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 3(40)2005 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Путешествие в Африку

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Школьники



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

.
Автор: Брехт И. Ю.


Назад	 
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 6(25)2002 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Это кто?

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


ел?

"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 8(51)2006 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Мое утро



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 1(20)2002 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Кричалки




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Автор: Потанина Е.А.



"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 12(127)2012 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Что любит кошка на обед?

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 10(101)2010 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Если гости постучались

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 5(108)2011 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

По грибы



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





Назад	 
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 8(123)2012 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Покричим




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Красный по-английски — «ред».
Это правильный ответ?..
Автор: Не указан

 "Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 11(114)2011 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Улыбнемся вместе

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Дошкольники, Школьники



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 10(65)2007 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!


Неделька




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 2(02)1996 / Вся наша жизнь - игра!

Веселая грамматика

Игра-кричалка / Малоподвижные / Школьники, Юношество, Молодежь, Взрослые

Образуйте от слов мужского рода слова женского рода: 
1. Он - козел, она - коза; он - бобер, она - ... (бобер); 
2. Он - осел, она - ослица; он - оса, она - ... (оса); 
3. Он - ворон, она - ворона; он - стрекоза , она - ... (стрекоза). 
Образуйте от существительных единственного числа существительные множественного числа: 
1. Колос - колосья, голос - голоса, волос - волосы, дуга - дуги, рука - руки, мука - ... (мука); 
2. Житель - жители, любитель - любители, учитель - ... (учителя); 
3. Грек - греки, узбек - узбеки, человек - ... (люди); 
4. Ведро - ведра, бедро - бедра, метро - ... (метро).

----------

elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), gali (03.08.2019), ina (07.05.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irinnka (22.04.2019), ivano (16.04.2019), krinka (16.04.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), MLV (16.04.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), nastiabar (29.04.2019), SeverynkaIrina (16.04.2019), verazalit (20.04.2019), viculy (23.10.2019), Алена43 (16.04.2019), Алла Смирнова (08.08.2019), буссоница (16.04.2019), ВалерияВ (17.04.2019), Венерочка (16.04.2019), говорушка (17.04.2019), Дадуся (18.10.2020), Драгметал (28.04.2019), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), ИяНаталия (16.04.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), лариса61 (16.04.2019), лида-1410 (16.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия79 (16.04.2019), Музаири (16.04.2019), нинчик (28.04.2019), Оlga@ (16.04.2019), Озма (16.04.2019), опал1 (16.04.2019), Раиса2001 (15.04.2019), эллона (16.04.2019)

----------


## Музаири

> Кричалки для выпускников детского сада от Elen2


Леночка! Девочки музыкальные руководители!
Я в восторге! Спасибо Вам, Леночка, за такой содержательный, интересный, необычный материал
А, главное, за то, что Вы с нами делитесь им, ведь мы знаем, сколько нужно было "перелопатить" литературы, чтобы докопаться до него.
А те игры, стихи, которые авторские, - тем более! Нагадил же Господь талантом к нашей профессии.
Спасибо Вам, Леночка

----------

Elen2 (19.04.2019)

----------


## опал1

*Elen2*,Леночка, какую ты колосальную работу проделала! Столько развлекушечек! Спасибо, дорогая!!!

----------

Elen2 (19.04.2019), Irinnka (22.04.2019), Музаири (22.04.2019)

----------


## Алена43

> Игры на выпускном в детском саду


Ого, какое богатство! Спасибо, Леночка, за такой щедрый приз! Уже второй день копаюсь в облаках, дисках в поисках игр. А тут такое счастье привалило!!!  :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (27.04.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Марахотина

*Natalya_Pavelkova*, Так, я іще не умію машину водить,
Так, мені нічим іще за квартиру платити
Та я можу сміятися і сумувать
І можу всьому світу прокричати

Що я маю право на небо!
Що я маю право на зорі!
І, коли прийде свій час,
Маю право стати дорослим

Так, я іще не умію себе захистить,
І самостійно без мами і тата прожити
Та я можу навчатися, можу дружить
І хочу я усім пояснити

Що я маю право на небо!
Що я маю право на зорі!
І, коли прийде свій час,
Маю право стати дорослим

МИНУС   http://x-minus.me/tracks/361780/я-имею-право

----------

Elen2 (27.04.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), krinka (28.04.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), Варшава (28.04.2019), квіточка (29.04.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

> Игры на выпускном в детском саду


Елена Владимировна, низкий Вам поклон! Такая работа проделана. БлагоДарю!!!

----------

Elen2 (27.04.2019), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, низкий Вам поклон! Такая работа проделана. БлагоДарю!!!


На здоровье,Лерочка. Хорошему человеку ,всегда приятно помочь.

----------

ВалерияВ (14.05.2019)

----------


## Драгметал

А у Вас случайно нет озвученной игры  "Игра с буквами,утренник Максюты Г.В"

----------


## Elen2

*Ответное слово родителей   11 класса.*



> Девочки, спасибо большое! Но родители просят что-то необычное, типа переделки какой-нибудь.





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (23.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), girei.liusjena (09.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (12.05.2019), MLV (29.04.2019), nastiabar (29.04.2019), novgortom (29.04.2019), pet30 (29.04.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), verazalit (03.05.2019), ВалерияВ (14.05.2019), Варшава (03.05.2019), Ирина-Ирен (29.04.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2019), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021), словяночка (29.04.2019), Удомля (29.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> А у Вас случайно нет озвученной игры "Игра с буквами,утренник Максюты Г.В"


2 игры с буквами,игра ЗВОНОК,ИГРА ОЦЕНКИ В ШКОЛЕ

ссылка для скачивания: 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (21.08.2019), dzvinochok (02.05.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), Eva 59 (22.07.2019), Irina Sirin (20.08.2019), ivano (29.04.2019), klyukva (08.01.2022), kri (03.07.2019), krinka (29.04.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), mochalova19 (02.08.2019), nastiabar (29.04.2019), Nich Tanya (15.05.2019), SVETOK35 (16.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.05.2019), verazalit (03.05.2019), буссоница (20.07.2019), ВалерияВ (14.05.2019), Варшава (03.05.2019), Дадуся (12.03.2020), Драгметал (02.05.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Ирина-Ирен (29.04.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), лида-1410 (06.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), маина ивановна (06.05.2019), Музаири (07.05.2019), НСА (28.04.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (04.05.2019), света73 (23.05.2019), словяночка (29.04.2019), эллона (04.05.2019)

----------


## novgortom

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (30.04.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), Eva 59 (22.07.2019), jarinka (04.05.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), tanni (24.11.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Музаири (07.05.2019), эллона (04.05.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Да, понравилось, поделись, пожалуйста, словами и минусом.


В личке смотри,Томочка.

----------


## Драгметал

Спасибо, но у меня минус есть, я хотела бы плюс игры с Буквами, как здесь
https://youtu.be/FMARDRu3zWo

----------

Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо, но у меня минус есть, я хотела бы плюс игры с Буквами, как здесь
> https://youtu.be/FMARDRu3zWo


Я поищу на другом компе.




> может у кого из вас есть интерактивные игры или загадки, а также видео ритмяшек


*
интерактивные игры*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (28.08.2019), Anisoara (04.05.2019), annkir (21.08.2019), Danon (26.07.2019), Dilya6467 (04.05.2019), elen82 (04.05.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (14.05.2019), Eva 59 (22.07.2019), fatinija (08.09.2019), fotinia s (02.07.2019), gali (03.08.2019), ina (25.07.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina V (04.05.2019), ivano (04.05.2019), Karamel (05.05.2019), kri (03.07.2019), krinka (05.05.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), Lenylya (04.05.2019), linker_59 (20.07.2019), novgortom (04.05.2019), Oksyyy (03.07.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), solnet (22.07.2019), SVETOK35 (16.09.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (05.05.2019), ttanya (04.05.2019), valush (26.07.2019), verazalit (07.05.2019), zwetlana (04.05.2019), Алена43 (04.05.2019), буссоница (05.05.2019), ВалерияВ (18.08.2021), Валиулина Ирина (04.05.2019), Варшава (05.05.2019), говорушка (06.05.2019), Дилара (08.07.2019), Драгметал (05.05.2019), Елена М (04.05.2019), зулико (05.05.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (29.07.2019), Ирина Ивановна (04.05.2019), Ирина-23 (10.05.2019), Ирина-Ирен (04.05.2019), КолЯна (09.09.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Лариса Антонова (04.05.2019), Лёка61 (04.05.2019), лида-1410 (06.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (04.05.2019), Лилия79 (04.05.2019), Музаири (05.05.2019), на.та.ли. (30.07.2019), Оlga@ (04.05.2019), опал1 (05.05.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (04.05.2019), Травка (06.05.2019), Шевячок (08.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (05.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо, но у меня минус есть, я хотела бы плюс игры с Буквами, как здесь
> https://youtu.be/FMARDRu3zWo


Так у нее игра построена на песенке АЛФАВИТ, Галина Васильевна просто взяла вступление,первый куплет и проигрыш
вот песенка,держите.
*Песня АЛФАВИТ* 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (28.08.2019), elen82 (04.05.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), Eva 59 (22.07.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), kri (25.07.2019), krinka (05.05.2019), oltischencko (06.05.2019), solnet (22.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.05.2019), ttanya (04.05.2019), verazalit (07.05.2019), Алена43 (04.05.2019), буссоница (05.05.2019), Дилара (08.07.2019), Драгметал (05.05.2019), Елена М (04.05.2019), Ирина-Ирен (04.05.2019), Ладога (04.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Музаири (05.05.2019), НСА (05.05.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (04.05.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (04.05.2019), ЮЛилиана (20.07.2019)

----------


## elen82

> интерактивные игры


Леночка, спасибо! Твоя помощь неоценима!

----------

Elen2 (06.05.2019), Музаири (07.05.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Elen2 (06.05.2019), Музаири (07.05.2019)

----------


## krinka

> интерактивные игры


Спасибо большое за игры)))

----------

Elen2 (06.05.2019), Музаири (07.05.2019)

----------


## linker_59

Леночка. Спасибо большое. Так много интересного и ценного материала. С уважением к вам.

----------

Elen2 (20.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*На 8 марта или День Мамы ,этюд ПРИЛИЧНАЯ ДАМА,это просто восторг* автор Е.В Шурахова



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
А вот ее ритмический хоровод  с палочками "Этот праздник ждут все дети" автор Е.В Шурахова.Очень интересный.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (28.08.2019), Anisoara (28.10.2019), annkir (03.01.2020), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (25.07.2019), Eva 59 (22.07.2019), Irina V (22.07.2019), Karamel (29.07.2019), klyukva (08.01.2022), kri (25.07.2019), krinka (23.07.2019), Lena22 (22.07.2019), lenok66 (15.09.2019), MLV (22.07.2019), mochalova19 (02.08.2019), moderm (27.09.2019), Natalya52 (28.07.2019), omichka (15.11.2021), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (22.07.2019), strelka_64 (25.09.2019), Svet-lana (30.09.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), valush (26.07.2019), verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (06.09.2019), vishulaev (23.07.2019), vlada 05 (10.01.2022), yanik76 (23.07.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), Анжела72 (23.07.2019), буссоница (29.07.2019), Варшава (22.07.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.07.2019), детская (09.08.2019), Драгметал (23.07.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (29.07.2019), Ирина-23 (22.09.2019), КолЯна (09.09.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Лилия79 (27.07.2019), маина ивановна (11.08.2019), мира (28.07.2019), наталуся (26.07.2019), Парина (22.07.2019), света73 (02.01.2020), Татиана 65 (22.07.2019), Шевячок (08.01.2020), эллона (22.07.2019)

----------


## verazalit

> На 8 марта или День Мамы ,этюд ПРИЛИЧНАЯ ДАМА,это просто восторг автор Е.В Шурахова





> А вот ее ритмический хоровод с палочками "Этот праздник ждут все дети" автор Е.В Шурахова.Очень интересный.


Огромное спасибо, очень необычно, свежо, ребятам должно понравиться!

----------

Eva 59 (22.07.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> вот песенка,держите.


Доброй ночи, Elen2, Леночка! Наконец-то нашла эту страничку. Прошу о помощи. Пожалуйста, переведите этот текст на русский язык. Я сама приблизительно перевела, но Вы - профессионал, получится намного лучше.
Автор С. Дерда
1.	Ми пінгвінчики гарненькі
З вами зустрічі раденькі
Ми із Півночі прийшли
Гарний настрій принесли.
Приспів: Ой гоп, тру-ле-лі
Ми пінгвіни хоч куди!
Ой гоп, тру-ле-лі
Ми пінгвіни ось такі!

2.	З Новим роком всіх вітаємо
І добра ми вам бажаємо
Ми ніколи не сумуємо
І весь час разом танцюємо!
Пр.
а это минусовка - Танец пингвинов.mp3

----------

Elen2 (29.07.2019), mochalova19 (02.08.2019), verazalit (23.07.2019), Ірина Дзвіночок (26.07.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), ЮЛилиана (21.09.2019)

----------


## kri

Тук-тук-тук! Можно заглянуть в Ваш следующий раздел?  :Blush2:  Принимайте гостью. Леночка, продолжаю знакомство с Вашими работами.

Да, Вы правы очень интересное использование клавесов во время хоровода "Этот праздник ждут все дети". Деткам действительно это будет интересно.

----------

Elen2 (29.07.2019), krinka (25.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Тук-тук-тук! Можно заглянуть в Ваш следующий раздел?  Принимайте гостью. Леночка, продолжаю знакомство с Вашими работами.


 Смотрите. Буду рада ,если  что-то пригодится в работе.

----------

kri (30.07.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> Я сама приблизительно перевела


Мы пингвины - хороши.
Рады встрече от души!
Мы на Ёлку к вам пришли
Новый танец принесли!
ПРИПЕВ. 
Ой, гоп, тру-ля-ля!
Пляшем весело всегда.
Ой, гоп, тру-ля-ля!
Мы - пингвины, хоть куда!
2. С Новым годом поздравляем
И добра мы вам желаем!
Веселимся целый день -
Нам плясать совсем не лень!

Если что, поправьте ближе к тексту.

----------

Elen2 (02.08.2019), verazalit (01.08.2019), Алена43 (01.08.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (01.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> 1.	Ми пінгвінчики гарненькі
> З вами зустрічі раденькі
> Ми із Півночі прийшли
> Гарний настрій принесли.
> Приспів: Ой гоп, тру-ле-лі
> Ми пінгвіни хоч куди!
> Ой гоп, тру-ле-лі
> Ми пінгвіни ось такі!
> 
> ...


*
Аня,я считаю,что Ваш перевод ,сделан близко к тексту и  правильно.*
Безусловно, можно сделать и другой вариант:
*Танец  пингвинов.*
_вариант слов КислицинаЕ.В_

В Антарктиде среди льдин
Важно шествует пингвин.
Носит фрак он в злые стужи
Хоть на вид и неуклюжий.
Пр-в:
Ой  гоп,тру-ля-льдин,
Нам не нужен аспирин.
Ой,гоп-тру-ля-лица,
Не летает эта птица.
2.
Важный-важный,черно-белый,
Он по снегу ходит смело.
С Новым годом поздравляет
И здоровья  всем желает!

----------

elis673 (07.10.2019), Eva 59 (02.08.2019), krinka (25.08.2019), verazalit (05.08.2019), буссоница (02.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Музаири (02.08.2019), на.та.ли. (21.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> Аня,я считаю,что Ваш перевод ,сделан близко к тексту и правильно.
> Безусловно, можно сделать и другой вариант:


Спасибо за добрые слова и* БЛАГОДАРЮ* за новый вариант песенки
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (02.08.2019), verazalit (05.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Музаири (02.08.2019), Парина (02.08.2019)

----------


## Музаири

[quote="Elen2;5553473"]Танец пингвинов.
вариант слов КислицинаЕ.В

В Антарктиде среди льдин.....
Леночка и Аннушка! 
Огромное спасибо за перевод!

----------

Elen2 (09.08.2019), Eva 59 (02.08.2019)

----------


## lyalya67

Большое спасибо! Столько всего интересного!

----------

Elen2 (09.08.2019)

----------


## alla-mus

> Осенняя сценка "Федорин огород",





> Мини – сценка: «Музыканты с грядки»


Elen2, Елена, спасибо огромное за сценки! Свежо и без заморочек! Взяла для себя))

----------

Elen2 (21.08.2019)

----------


## Драгметал

> *Осенняя сценка "Федорин огород"*,очень нравится
> Федорин огород»
> 
> 
> Сценка к празднику осени для детей старшего дошкольного возраста
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> *
> Мини – сценка: «Музыканты с грядки»*
> ...


Спасибо за сценки. Очень люблю на утренниках использовать ни только танцы и стихи, а ещё и сценки)):

----------

ANGEL 250 (08.10.2019), Elen2 (23.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), krinka (08.09.2019), Maria-- (25.09.2019), Олексеенко Анастасия (16.09.2019), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021)

----------


## Irina Sirin

Лена, а у песенки вашей *Мелодикломация ЭТО ОСЕНЬ К НАМ ПРИШЛА*  есть плюсик?
Если есть, то поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------

Elen2 (23.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Осенний оркестр*  автор Тикунова



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Осенний оркестр*  автор  Е. Ивлева



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




* оркестр ОСЕННИЙ БЛЮЗ*  Вика Погожева 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (23.09.2019), anna2280 (23.09.2019), Anna57 (29.09.2019), diak (16.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (16.09.2019), girei.liusjena (09.10.2019), Irina V (16.09.2019), jkmuif (25.07.2020), Karamel (07.10.2019), kri (18.09.2019), Maria-- (25.09.2019), mochalova19 (16.09.2019), moderm (27.09.2019), oksana888 (17.09.2019), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), SeverynkaIrina (17.09.2019), Svet-lana (30.09.2019), verazalit (21.09.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vishulaev (24.09.2019), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Варшава (17.09.2019), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), зулико (16.09.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (21.09.2019), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина Якунина (01.12.2022), Ирина-23 (22.09.2019), Ирма 77 (25.09.2019), ИяНаталия (16.09.2019), Кремень (29.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лилия79 (17.09.2019), маина ивановна (16.09.2019), мсррррh (22.09.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), Наталия Харченко (30.09.2019), Оlga@ (29.09.2019), окси 777 (26.01.2020), Олена Олександрівна (18.09.2019), Оленка ххх (16.09.2019), Парина (07.10.2019), света73 (02.01.2020), словяночка (25.09.2019), Татиана 65 (16.09.2019), Татка_7878 (16.09.2019), эллона (16.09.2019), Эмилия я (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Осінній оркестр*   АВТОР FrancofromUA



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
ЗВОНКИЙ Осенний ОРКЕСТР в Младшей группе*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Шумовой оркестр: Сундучок с сюрпризами от Осени* МУЗА МИРЗОЕВА



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alehina123 (23.09.2019), anna2280 (23.09.2019), Danon (19.09.2019), diak (16.09.2019), elsor (21.09.2019), fotinia s (19.09.2019), Irina V (16.09.2019), Irina55 (17.09.2019), jkmuif (25.07.2020), kri (19.09.2019), lenok66 (19.09.2019), Maria-- (25.09.2019), mochalova19 (16.09.2019), moderm (27.09.2019), natalia1968 (16.09.2019), oksana888 (17.09.2019), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), qwertyui (16.09.2019), Svet-lana (30.09.2019), SvetaH (18.09.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (18.09.2019), SVETOK35 (16.09.2019), verazalit (19.09.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vishulaev (24.09.2019), yanik76 (24.09.2019), zwetlana (18.09.2019), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (16.09.2019), Варшава (17.09.2019), герана (19.09.2019), зулико (24.09.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (21.09.2019), Ирина Ивановна (16.09.2019), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина-23 (22.09.2019), ИяНаталия (16.09.2019), Кремень (29.09.2019), Лариса Антонова (19.09.2019), лариса61 (19.09.2019), лида-1410 (17.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), людмила-45 (19.09.2019), маина ивановна (16.09.2019), мсррррh (22.09.2019), Музаири (22.09.2019), на.та.ли. (16.09.2019), Наталия Харченко (30.09.2019), Нина28М (16.09.2019), Оlga@ (19.09.2019), Олена Олександрівна (18.09.2019), Парина (07.10.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (17.09.2019), Світланочка (17.09.2019), словяночка (25.09.2019), Татиана 65 (16.09.2019), Татка_7878 (16.09.2019), эллона (16.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Огромное СПАСИБО !!!!





> Огромное спасибо за ваш материал!





> Большое СПАСИБО!!! За такой интересный и очень нужный материал!!!!





> Щиро дякую за щедрість і допомогу!!! Здоров,я міцного та всього доброго Вам!


На здоровье ,девочки. Радуйте деток и себя.


*понравилась физкультминутка  "В огород мы пойдем"*




_


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


[/I]

Сценка "Спор овощей"

Участвуют дети:
Айболит, 1-й ведущий (девочка), 2-й ведущий (мальчик), баклажан, горошек, свекла, капуста, огурец, редиска, морковь, помидор, картошка.
У каждого ребенка на голове шапочка с изображением того или иного овоща; у Айболита - белый халат и докторская шапочка.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Осенняя театрализованная  игра  "Вот какой огород"

игра «Вот какой огород»

Зал украшен осенними листочками, рисунками детей, поделками.

Звучит музыка песня «Осенью» (студия «Аленушка»). Девочки в платьях, с веночками из осенних листьев входят в зал, кружатся, а мальчики вприсядку за девочками.

Ведущий: Ходят часики природы

                    День, неделя, месяц, год.

                   Если осень у народа

                   Каждый день полно забот.

Дети усаживаются и инсценируют сбор урожая.

Хозяйка: 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



_

----------

Alehina123 (23.09.2019), anna2280 (23.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), Irina V (19.09.2019), Irina55 (19.09.2019), jkmuif (26.07.2020), Karamel (19.09.2019), kri (22.09.2019), lenok66 (19.09.2019), Maria-- (25.09.2019), mila110153 (19.09.2019), mochalova19 (19.09.2019), moderm (27.09.2019), Natali968 (27.09.2020), nataliua.sm (29.09.2019), oksana888 (19.09.2019), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), SeverynkaIrina (20.09.2019), Simpatia59 (19.09.2019), Svet-lana (30.09.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), valush (19.09.2019), verazalit (19.09.2019), vishulaev (22.09.2019), yanik76 (20.09.2019), Анжела72 (20.09.2019), буссоница (19.09.2019), ВалерияВ (19.09.2019), Варшава (23.09.2019), ИннаНичога (21.09.2019), Ирина шнайдер (21.09.2019), Ирина-23 (22.09.2019), ИяНаталия (19.09.2019), касяна (26.09.2019), Кремень (29.09.2019), Лариса Антонова (19.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лилия60 (19.09.2019), Маргошик68 (19.09.2019), Музаири (22.09.2019), Ната25 (19.09.2019), ОЙКОВ (19.09.2019), Раиса2001 (19.09.2019), Рыбка (24.09.2019), Сиргеенко (30.11.2021), словяночка (25.09.2019), чайка61 (19.09.2019), эллона (19.09.2019), Эмилия я (20.09.2019)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Лена! СПАСИБО за интересные игры и сценки.

----------

Elen2 (19.09.2019)

----------


## Маргошик68

Леночка, спасибо за новый материал!

----------

Elen2 (19.09.2019)

----------


## эллона

> Радуйте деток и себя.


Леночка, спасибо за твои чудесные помогалочки!

----------

Elen2 (19.09.2019)

----------


## чайка61

Леночка, спасибо за осенний материал!  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (19.09.2019)

----------


## valush

Леночка, спасибо за материал, за адресные подсказки, за сценки!

----------

Elen2 (19.09.2019)

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Ленусь, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за интересный материал, за подсказочки "куда сбегать", за новинки!!!
Вот тоже- почти собрала сценарии, а всё чего-то хочется ещё- глазами б и то, и то хочется!)))

----------

Elen2 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Удомля

Очень хочется посмотреть материал ко дню Дошкольного работника, домик, откройся! Спасибо , Лена , за такие прекрасные подборки!

----------

Elen2 (23.09.2019), Марахотина (22.09.2019)

----------


## Алена345

Спасибо за идеи, класс!

----------

Elen2 (23.09.2019)

----------


## Anytka-80

Здравствуйте,Елена. :Koshechka 07: Спасибо что делитесь своими наработками с нами Вы просто талантище и  настоящий кладезь идей!

----------

Elen2 (25.09.2019), Марахотина (25.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена! СПАСИБО за интересные игры и сценки.





> Леночка, спасибо за новый материал!





> Леночка, спасибо за твои чудесные помогалочки!





> Леночка, спасибо за осенний материал!





> Леночка, спасибо за материал, за адресные подсказки, за сценки!





> енусь, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за интересный материал, за подсказочки "куда сбегать", за новинки!!!
> Вот тоже- почти собрала сценарии, а всё чего-то хочется ещё- глазами б и то, и то хочется!)))





> Очень хочется посмотреть материал ко дню Дошкольного работника, домик, откройся! Спасибо , Лена , за такие прекрасные подборки!





> Спасибо за идеи, класс!





> Здравствуйте,Елена.Спасибо что делитесь своими наработками с нами Вы просто талантище и настоящий кладезь идей!


На здоровье ,девочки. Пусть  работа  будет  вам в радость.

----------


## Elen2

Смотрю,все в поисках материала на День Дошкольника. Увидела подтекстовку.понравилась.
*Подтекстовка "Хорошо!"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Парочка застольных конкурсов*

*Застольный массаж*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (26.09.2019), Anna57 (29.09.2019), chirinka (26.09.2019), dzvinochok (28.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), Eva 59 (25.09.2019), girei.liusjena (09.10.2019), Inesaby (15.12.2019), Irina Sirin (30.09.2019), Irina55 (25.09.2019), ivano (30.09.2019), jkmuif (28.09.2019), krinka (25.09.2019), linker_59 (26.09.2019), lolu66 (25.09.2019), MLV (26.09.2019), moderm (27.09.2019), nasoloda (17.09.2020), oksana888 (07.10.2019), oltischencko (25.09.2019), ry-bka (03.01.2020), sabakabarabaka1 (04.09.2022), strelka_64 (25.09.2019), tigricadn (26.09.2019), valush (26.09.2019), verazalit (26.09.2019), vishulaev (25.09.2019), zwetlana (27.09.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (30.09.2019), ВалерияВ (08.10.2019), Варшава (25.09.2019), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дзюбкина (26.11.2019), Дюймовочка (26.09.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (02.10.2019), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-23 (26.09.2019), ИяНаталия (25.09.2019), Лариса Антонова (26.09.2019), лариса61 (26.09.2019), лида-1410 (25.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Музаири (07.10.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (29.09.2019), Оlga@ (29.09.2019), окси 777 (29.09.2019), Рыбка (29.09.2019), Сентябринка (25.09.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (06.10.2020), Тиса (25.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*еще пара застольных конкурсов*

Викторина  Кто здесь лишний?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Организационная минутка-кричалка*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Застолка  а ЗНАЕШЬ ЛИ ТЫ ПЕСНИ?*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Игра -ГАДАНИЕ ЧТО МЫ ЗА КОМПАНИЯ?





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*НАЧАЛО И КОНЕЦ  ПРАЗДНИКА* 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**







**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Еще начало праздника -портрет педагога*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Концовка* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**





*понравились стихи про воспитателя:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**







**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Affection (07.10.2019), Alena Stenkovay (26.09.2019), Anna57 (29.09.2019), chirinka (26.09.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), Eva 59 (25.09.2019), girei.liusjena (09.10.2019), Inesaby (15.12.2019), Irina Sirin (30.09.2019), Irina55 (25.09.2019), jkmuif (28.09.2019), julchonoc (30.09.2019), krinka (25.09.2019), linker_59 (26.09.2019), lolu66 (25.09.2019), luisa (15.03.2020), Marsianka (17.10.2019), MLV (26.09.2019), nasoloda (17.09.2020), natalia1968 (29.09.2019), oksana888 (07.10.2019), oltischencko (25.09.2019), ry-bka (03.01.2020), strelka_64 (25.09.2019), Svet-lana (30.09.2019), tigricadn (26.09.2019), valush (26.09.2019), verazalit (26.09.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vishulaev (25.09.2019), zwetlana (27.09.2019), Алусик (22.01.2020), ВалерияВ (08.10.2019), Варшава (25.09.2019), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дзюбкина (26.11.2019), Дюймовочка (26.09.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (02.10.2019), ИннаНичога (10.11.2019), Ирина-23 (26.09.2019), ИяНаталия (25.09.2019), Кремень (29.09.2019), Лариса Антонова (26.09.2019), лариса61 (26.09.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Ликсанна (10.10.2019), Музаири (07.10.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), Рыбка (29.09.2019), словяночка (25.09.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (06.10.2020), Шевячок (08.01.2020)

----------


## oltischencko

Леночка большое спасибо за материал! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (29.09.2019)

----------


## Svet-lana

Леночка, вечеп добрый! Первый раз выпала работа на день учителя, но для техникума.. Не поможешь  с какой -нибудь активашкой застолкой? Вот бы еще по ролям им сыграть самим? Никак не придумаю, чем бы их развлечЬ? Хотела посмотреть  твой материал на последней страничке, а он не активен(((

----------

Elen2 (01.10.2019)

----------


## Наталия Харченко

Дуже дякую за Ваш талант! З Вашою допомогою є натхнення працювати далі)))

----------

Elen2 (01.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Хотела посмотреть твой материал на последней страничке, а он не активен(((


Все ссылочки рабочие. Посмотрите,сколько людей скачало материал.

----------

Алена43 (07.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Осенняя распевка,автор не указан.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Игра  "Осенний зонтик"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Игра -ритмяшка "Игра с листочками" автор Ирина Баринова



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Affection (07.10.2019), annkir (07.10.2019), Black Princess (07.10.2019), calina (11.10.2019), chirinka (16.10.2019), dzvinochok (07.10.2019), elen82 (08.10.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), elsor (21.01.2020), Eva 59 (07.10.2019), girei.liusjena (09.10.2019), Grosmat (09.10.2019), IrenIren (17.01.2020), Irina V (07.10.2019), Karamel (07.10.2019), kri (08.10.2019), krinka (07.10.2019), marina 64 (17.01.2020), Marsianka (17.10.2019), mila110153 (07.10.2019), MLV (08.10.2019), moderm (12.01.2020), novgortom (08.10.2019), oksana888 (07.10.2019), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), oltischencko (08.10.2019), sima (07.10.2019), Simpatia59 (07.10.2019), svetik kumurgi (04.11.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.10.2019), valush (07.10.2019), verazalit (07.10.2019), viculy (23.10.2019), vils77 (07.10.2019), ~Марина~ (07.10.2019), Алена43 (07.10.2019), Анжела72 (07.10.2019), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), буссоница (07.10.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (07.10.2019), ВалерияВ (08.10.2019), Варшава (07.10.2019), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), детская (08.10.2019), Дзюбкина (26.11.2019), зулико (09.10.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (10.11.2019), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), ИяНаталия (07.10.2019), Лариса Антонова (07.10.2019), лариса61 (07.10.2019), Лёка61 (08.10.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лилия60 (07.10.2019), Лилия79 (07.10.2019), мира (22.01.2020), Музаири (07.10.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (10.10.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), НСА (07.10.2019), Озма (08.10.2019), окси 777 (08.10.2019), Раиса2001 (07.10.2019), Рыбка (07.10.2019), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Т.К-Пчелка (09.10.2019), Татиана 65 (07.10.2019), татуся (07.10.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (08.10.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (06.10.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (07.10.2019), Травка (08.10.2019), чайка61 (07.10.2019), эллона (07.10.2019)

----------


## Музаири

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elis673 (07.10.2019), svetik kumurgi (04.11.2019), БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Лидушка (08.02.2020), Лилия60 (07.10.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (06.10.2020)

----------


## Музаири

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2019), elis673 (07.10.2019), marina 64 (17.01.2020), Marsianka (17.10.2019), olia.kostina (17.10.2019), tanni (24.11.2019), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лилия60 (07.10.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019)

----------


## Affection

Елена,  распевку такую я вижу  в  первый раз. Супер!!!! Особенно для  читающих детей.
Плюс  на  лицо  интеграция. Отличное  решение! И  вообще  идея  очень  понравилась!!

----------

Лилия60 (07.10.2019)

----------


## girei.liusjena

Добрый день!!! У меня все синенькие полоски, как хочется заглянуть в ваш домик.

----------


## Парина

Спасибо большое, дорогая феечка-помогалочка Леночка))))

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2019)

----------


## чайка61

> Осенняя распевка,автор не указан.


Леночка, спасибо! Новая распевочка - прелесть!

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2019)

----------


## эллона

> Осенняя распевка,автор не указан.





> Игра -ритмяшка "Игра с листочками" автор Ирина Баринова


Леночка, спасибо, у тебя всегда много интересного.

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2019), valush (07.10.2019)

----------


## valush

Леночка, спасибо за помогалочки!

----------

Elen2 (08.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> А можно узнать, как именно Вы даете ее на занятии?


Проговариваем -разучиваем слова, слушаем  распевку, простукиваем палочками ритм и потом включаю видюшку и поем. Никто не запрещает петь под ф-но. Все очень просто.

----------

БАЛДЖИ (11.10.2019), зулико (09.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Особенно для читающих детей.


У меня  читающие дети в старшей группе,но мы все равно предварительно разучиваем,проговариваем, простукиваем ритмический рисунок.

----------


## Музаири

> Все очень просто


Понятно, Леночка!
Просто смутили буквы, ведь дети не знают их или не все знают их...

----------

Elen2 (19.10.2019)

----------


## Музаири

> У меня читающие дети в старшей группе


Понятно стало всё, понятно. Спасибо

----------

Elen2 (19.10.2019)

----------


## Людасик Анатольевна

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста найти музыку к игре ГрибничоК, ищу никак не могу найти. https://yandex.ru/video/touch/search...ибничок

----------


## svetik kumurgi

Леночка, огромное спасибо Вам за Вашу помощь, чтобы я без Вас делала... Ваше творчество бесценно! Творческого вдохновения и крепкого здоровья Вам!

----------

Elen2 (19.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Увидела  такую песенку-танцевалочку  "Мышка -Хохошка",на мой взгляд, классненько



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Вот сама песенка ,плюсик   


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

anna2280 (12.11.2019), dzvinochok (10.11.2019), fotinia s (02.01.2020), Inesaby (15.12.2019), IrenIren (06.01.2020), ivano (10.11.2019), krinka (12.11.2019), larisakoly (17.01.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (31.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), moderm (12.01.2020), oksana888 (11.11.2019), ry-bka (03.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), ttanya (10.11.2019), verazalit (15.11.2019), zwetlana (10.01.2020), буссоница (10.11.2019), Дзюбкина (26.11.2019), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (10.11.2019), Ладога (18.01.2020), лида-1410 (10.11.2019), Лидушка (06.01.2020), мира (22.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.01.2020), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), НСА (28.04.2021), Раиса2001 (02.01.2020), словяночка (10.11.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2020), Татка_7878 (10.11.2019)

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Увидела такую песенку-танцевалочку "Мышка -Хохошка",на мой взгляд, классненько


 Огромное спасибо за песенку всем и Вам Елена за рекламу! Со мной поделились...словами и МР3. Думаю, что может пригодится.

Мышка-хохошка по улицам шла
Мышка корзинку смешинок нашла
Вот уж смеялась она от души
А вместе с хохошей и все малыши

Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души хо-ро-шо
Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души (очень ) хо-ро-шо (2 р весь куплет)
Хлопай в ладоши, рот до ушей,
Мышка Хохоша смешит малышей.
Только Хохошка закроет свой рот –
Снова корзинку смешинок найдет.

Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души хо-ро-шо
Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души (очень ) хо-ро-шо (2 р весь куплет)

Мышка-хохошка по улицам шла
Мышка корзинку смешинок нашла
Вот уж смеялась она от души
А вместе с хохошей и все малыши

Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души хо-ро-шо
Хи-хи-хи, Ха-ха-ха, Хо-хо-хо
Мы смеемся от души (очень ) хо-ро-шо (2 р весь куплет)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (15.11.2019), krinka (11.11.2019), lenik (03.01.2020), verazalit (15.11.2019), буссоница (10.11.2019), Марахотина (10.11.2019), Марина52 (03.01.2020), мира (22.01.2020), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), Раиса2001 (02.01.2020), Татка_7878 (10.11.2019)

----------


## Лилия79

> Очень понравились игры.Первую можно использовать хоть зимой ,хоть летом.
> 
> Пицца 
> 
> Девочки,все из фетра или плотного материала и на липучках.



Подскажите, пожалуйста, правила игры

----------

krinka (02.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, правила игры


А какие правила могут быть у готовой купленной игры. Вызываете 2-х мам и  2-х дочек. Имеете 2 набора   с пиццей.Кто быстрее приготовит пиццу.Сейчас стоит 106 гр,зимой я ее покупала за 85 гр
https://prom.ua/p1102773542-igra-mag...a-pitstsa.html

*Очень понравилась песня и танец не трудный.*
*Самая лучшая мама земли*



Плюсик  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

calina (04.01.2020), elen82 (02.01.2020), EVGESKA (04.01.2020), girei.liusjena (03.01.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), Irina61 (03.01.2020), ivano (03.01.2020), Karamel (04.01.2020), krinka (02.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), linker_59 (03.01.2020), MLV (09.01.2020), myzic (10.01.2020), novgortom (09.01.2020), Olga Beliaeva (03.01.2020), olia.kostina (09.01.2020), ry-bka (03.01.2020), solnet (04.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), valush (02.01.2020), verazalit (03.01.2020), yu-k-a (03.01.2020), zwetlana (03.01.2020), ~Марина~ (03.01.2020), ВалерияВ (11.01.2020), Варшава (02.01.2020), Венерочка (03.01.2020), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Добронрава (09.01.2020), Дюймовочка (11.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (08.01.2020), ИннаНичога (08.01.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.01.2020), ирина махно (03.01.2020), Ирина-23 (04.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), К.Т.В. (04.01.2020), Ладога (03.01.2020), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2020), лариса61 (03.01.2020), Лёка61 (03.01.2020), лида-1410 (04.01.2020), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Лилия79 (03.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (03.01.2020), Марина52 (03.01.2020), Марфа Васильна Я (09.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.01.2020), Наталья0405 (03.01.2020), Натка14 (03.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Озма (03.01.2020), окси 777 (02.01.2020), Раиса2001 (02.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), татуся (02.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (03.01.2020)

----------


## лариса61

Леночка, спасибо, очень нежная песенка и красивый танец! :Ok:

----------


## Марина52

Плюсик  ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***[/QUOTE]
Спасибо вам большое  за чудесный материал , которым вы делитесь с нами!

----------


## verazalit

> Очень понравилась песня и танец не трудный.
> Самая лучшая мама земли


Леночка, если ты не возражаешь, то выставлю вариант этой песни к 8 Марта и минус
https://yadi.sk/d/h9E-bJQUGoyGSQ

----------

annkir (18.01.2020), calina (09.01.2020), Elen2 (03.01.2020), Eva 59 (03.01.2020), girei.liusjena (03.01.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.01.2020), yu-k-a (03.01.2020), ~Марина~ (03.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), Драгметал (06.01.2020), Дюймовочка (08.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (08.01.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), Марина52 (03.01.2020), Натка14 (03.01.2020), Светлана Богатырева (04.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, если ты не возражаешь,


Нет,Верочка,не возражаю.Спасибо.

*Я здесь бродила по инету и нашла несколько игр.Показались интересными:*
*  Морское путешествие(речевая игра)*
путешествие.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Начнем с «Разминки».*
_Сейчас я проверю, какие вы внимательные пешеходы и готовы ли вы к игре._



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
Игра «Да, Нет»*
_Я буду задавать вопросы, а вы отвечайте только «ДА» или «НЕТ»_
договорились?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*«Это я, это я, это все мои друзья».*
_Я буду спрашивать, а вы, если
согласны, отвечайте «Это я, это все мои друзья!», а если нет, то хлопайте в ладоши._



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elen82 (03.01.2020), IrenIren (06.01.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), mara400 (05.01.2020), mila110153 (03.01.2020), MLV (09.01.2020), mochalova19 (03.01.2020), moderm (12.01.2020), SNAR (09.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), verazalit (03.01.2020), vishulaev (07.01.2020), zwetlana (10.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (03.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), говорушка (04.01.2020), Добронрава (03.01.2020), Дюймовочка (08.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (08.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), К.Т.В. (04.01.2020), Ледок (03.01.2020), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (03.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (03.01.2020), Музаири (09.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (04.01.2020), на.та.ли. (03.01.2020), Ната25 (10.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Озма (03.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), Эмилия я (04.01.2020), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Ищу оркестр сосулек,решила,что это наконец-то будет хрустальный оркестр.Я еще ни разу его не делала.
выставляю варианты,что понравились*
_Мелодия из кинофильма  АМЕЛИ_

----------

girei.liusjena (03.01.2020), ivano (04.01.2020), krinka (05.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), Lyuda.K (08.01.2020), mara400 (04.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), tanya. (19.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), valush (03.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), говорушка (04.01.2020), Добронрава (03.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), Музаири (09.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Оркестр "Хрустальный вальс" муз. руководитель Смирнова Е.Ю*
Второй раз вижу этот оркестр. Все сложилось: правильно подобраны инструменты,ритмично....Очень понравился



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (03.01.2020), Black Princess (03.01.2020), chirinka (04.01.2020), Elena22 (03.01.2020), Eva 59 (03.01.2020), Grosmat (04.01.2020), ivano (04.01.2020), jkmuif (09.01.2020), krinka (05.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), mara400 (05.01.2020), marina 64 (07.01.2020), MLV (10.01.2020), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), olia.kostina (09.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), valush (03.01.2020), verazalit (03.01.2020), vishulaev (07.01.2020), zwetlana (06.01.2020), Алена43 (03.01.2020), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), буссоница (08.01.2020), Валентина М (04.01.2020), ВалерияВ (11.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дания (04.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), Ирма 77 (09.01.2020), К.Т.В. (04.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (03.01.2020), Лидушка (06.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (04.01.2020), на.та.ли. (05.01.2020), Ната25 (17.01.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (04.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), окси 777 (03.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), татуся (04.01.2020), Травка (03.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (05.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*ОРКЕСТР ШТРАУС РЮМКИ*
Очень не плохая задумка.но не довели до ума.

----------

Irina Sirin (26.08.2021), krinka (05.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), marina 64 (07.01.2020), буссоница (08.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (03.01.2020), окси 777 (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Вальс Шутка  Шостакович*
Все очень точненько. Молодцы.

----------

Axiniy (07.01.2022), Black Princess (03.01.2020), krinka (05.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), lorik_minsk (08.08.2021), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), verazalit (03.01.2020), буссоница (08.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), Лидушка (06.01.2020), Марфа Васильна Я (09.01.2020), окси 777 (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Вальс "Берегись автомобиля" Алевтина Иванова*
Очень нежно,точно,классно



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Не хрустальный оркестр,но классно
*Оркестр Полька Радостный привет*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (03.01.2020), Axiniy (07.01.2022), Black Princess (03.01.2020), chirinka (04.01.2020), Elena22 (03.01.2020), Irina55 (09.03.2020), jkmuif (09.01.2020), Karamel (04.01.2020), krinka (05.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), mara400 (05.01.2020), marina 64 (26.01.2020), MLV (09.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), natalia1968 (03.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), valush (09.01.2020), verazalit (03.01.2020), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Алена43 (03.01.2020), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), буссоница (08.01.2020), ВалерияВ (11.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дания (04.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Екатерина Шваб (08.01.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), К.Т.В. (04.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), Лидушка (06.01.2020), надежда владимировна (27.01.2020), Ната25 (10.01.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (04.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), окси 777 (03.01.2020), словяночка (09.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), татуся (04.01.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (06.01.2020), Травка (03.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (05.01.2020), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Оркестр ПРЯНИЧКИ* ,просто супер :задорно,ярко,ритмично



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




А это .я полагаю ,оркестр нашей Наташеньки-Сентябринки. Мне очень понравился.И это только репетиция....

----------

annkir (03.01.2020), Black Princess (03.01.2020), jkmuif (09.01.2020), krinka (05.01.2020), lenik (03.01.2020), Lenylya (09.01.2020), MLV (09.01.2020), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), natalia1968 (03.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.01.2020), vishulaev (07.01.2020), Алена43 (03.01.2020), буссоница (08.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), ВИОЛA (07.01.2020), Дания (04.01.2020), Драгметал (06.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (08.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (03.01.2020), лариса61 (04.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (04.01.2020), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Марфа Васильна Я (09.01.2020), Ната25 (17.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), окси 777 (03.01.2020), света73 (04.01.2020), Сентябринка (12.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2020), Татиана 65 (03.01.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (06.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (05.01.2020)

----------


## Лидушка

Елена, какая вы молодец! 
Благодарю вас за интересные оркестры. Ведь как удобно увидеть  прекрасные идеи оркестров в вашей "Помогалочке".
 Это такая экономия времени. Ваша помощь бесценна. 
Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (09.01.2020), любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, классная подборка. Получила наслаждение пока смотрела и слушала. Спасибо





> Леночка, спасибо большое пребольшое! Все оркестры очень понравились, хоть в пляс иди!





> Лена, спасибо за такой шикарный материал!!!!!!





> С огромнейшим удовольствием познакомилась с Вашими находками и материалами. Столько всего сделано! Вы УМНИЧКА!!! Спасибо!!!





> Очень понравился оркестр "Прянички", спасибо!





> Благодарю вас за интересные оркестры. Ведь как удобно увидеть прекрасные идеи оркестров в вашей "Помогалочке".
> Это такая экономия времени. Ваша помощь бесценна.





> Леночка, спасибо! Ты как всегда находишь много интересного !!!





> Замечательная подборка оркестров. Большое спасибо!


Девочки,всегда рада  помочь  вам. 

*Ищу себе новую игру с мамой и бабушкой.* Порылась на ютубе
*Кто скорее нам  поможет?*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*ИГРА с МАМАМИ "Собери Цветочек" 8 МАРТА Средняя группа*



*Игра ЗАПЛЕТИ КОСИЧКУ*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (21.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), ivano (18.01.2020), Karamel (17.01.2020), krinka (17.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), linker_59 (17.01.2020), maksun79 (19.01.2020), MLV (18.01.2020), mochalova19 (17.01.2020), murchik (26.01.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), strelka_64 (17.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.01.2020), ttanya (25.01.2020), valush (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (26.01.2020), zaruzi (09.11.2022), Алена43 (19.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), Добронрава (17.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), лариса61 (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (20.01.2020), Лидушка (08.02.2020), Лилия79 (17.01.2020), любба (21.09.2021), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), Марина52 (17.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), Озма (18.01.2020), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), словяночка (18.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.01.2020), Татка_7878 (18.01.2020), татуся (17.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (17.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Игра "Домик для мамы"



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




иГРА  КТО БЫСТРЕЕ  РАЗВЕШАЕТ ПЛАТОЧКИ?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*8 Марта Игра "Путешествие в детство"* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (17.01.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), Irina Sirin (17.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), krinka (17.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (17.01.2020), luisa (03.10.2021), maksun79 (19.01.2020), masa.111 (17.01.2020), MLV (17.01.2020), mochalova19 (17.01.2020), nastiabar (11.09.2020), navadakuz (17.01.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), sabakabarabaka1 (04.09.2022), strelka_64 (17.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.01.2020), ttanya (25.01.2020), valush (25.01.2020), vishulaev (26.01.2020), zaruzi (09.11.2022), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (17.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.01.2020), Добронрава (17.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), ИннаНичога (17.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), лариса61 (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (20.01.2020), Лидушка (17.01.2020), Лилия79 (17.01.2020), любба (21.09.2021), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), Марина52 (17.01.2020), мира (22.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Ната25 (17.01.2020), Нина28М (17.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Озма (18.01.2020), ПТАШЕЧКА (25.01.2020), словяночка (18.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.01.2020), Татка_7878 (18.01.2020), татуся (17.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (17.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

ИГРА  ЧЕЙ ПОДАРОК? обязательно возьму на средних



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Игра с папами КТО БЫСТРЕЕ ЗАВЯЖЕТ БАНТИКИ?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




иГРА  ПОСЕТИМ ФОТОСАЛОН



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (18.01.2020), fatinija (01.02.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), Irina Sirin (17.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), ivano (18.01.2020), Karamel (17.01.2020), krinka (17.01.2020), larisakoly (17.01.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (31.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (17.01.2020), MLV (17.01.2020), mochalova19 (17.01.2020), nastiabar (11.09.2020), navadakuz (17.01.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (17.01.2020), strelka_64 (17.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), ttanya (25.01.2020), valush (25.01.2020), verazalit (17.01.2020), vishulaev (26.01.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (17.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.01.2020), Добронрава (17.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), Ладога (18.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (20.01.2020), Лидушка (17.01.2020), Лилия60 (17.01.2020), любба (21.09.2021), людмила-45 (18.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), Марина52 (17.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), на.та.ли. (17.01.2020), надежда владимировна (27.01.2020), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Ната25 (17.01.2020), Нина28М (17.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Озма (18.01.2020), словяночка (18.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.01.2020), Татка_7878 (18.01.2020), татуся (17.01.2020), Травка (17.01.2020), Удомля (21.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (17.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

иГРА цВЕТЫ И БАБОЧКИ,НО ДРУГАЯ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




иГРА НАЙДИ  МАМУ

----------

fotinia s (18.01.2020), Irina Sirin (17.01.2020), krinka (17.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), mochalova19 (17.01.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), strelka_64 (17.01.2020), Vasilisa_ (27.01.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), Добронрава (17.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2020), Ладога (18.01.2020), лариса61 (17.01.2020), Ледок (17.01.2020), ЛюдмилаИвановна (17.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), мира (22.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), Нина28М (17.01.2020), Оlga@ (20.02.2020), Озма (18.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.01.2020), Татка_7878 (18.01.2020), татуся (17.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

ИГРА КТО БЫСТРЕЕ  НАРЯДИТ МАМУ?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




иГРА ТАНИ ШЕВЕЛЕВОЙ  БАБУШКИН СУНДУК



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (18.01.2020), elsor (21.01.2020), fatinija (01.02.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), IrenIren (18.01.2020), Irina Sirin (17.01.2020), krinka (17.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (17.01.2020), marina 64 (18.01.2020), MLV (18.01.2020), mochalova19 (17.01.2020), nastiabar (24.01.2022), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), strelka_64 (17.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), Алена43 (19.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (17.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), Добронрава (17.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (17.01.2020), лариса61 (17.01.2020), лида-1410 (20.01.2020), Лидушка (17.01.2020), Лилия79 (17.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), на.та.ли. (17.01.2020), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Нина28М (17.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Оlga@ (20.02.2020), Озма (18.01.2020), словяночка (18.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.01.2020), татуся (17.01.2020), Травка (17.01.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

Спасибо за замечательную подборку видио игр!

----------


## Elen2

игра  КТО БЫСТРЕЕ?



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




игра   НАЙДИ МАМУ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




игра  "ТЫ МОЯ РОДНАЯ" _ОЧЕНЬ ДОБРАЯ ИГРА_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (18.01.2020), chirinka (18.01.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), IrenIren (18.01.2020), kri (21.02.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (31.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (18.01.2020), maksun79 (19.01.2020), marina 64 (18.01.2020), mila110153 (18.01.2020), MLV (18.01.2020), nastiabar (24.01.2022), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (18.01.2020), sabakabarabaka1 (04.09.2022), vishulaev (26.01.2020), zwetlana (21.01.2020), Ада (18.01.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), буссоница (17.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (18.01.2020), ВесСнушка (19.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), говорушка (19.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Ирина-Ирен (18.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), лида-1410 (20.01.2020), Лидушка (14.02.2021), Лилия60 (18.01.2020), людмила-45 (18.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), на.та.ли. (18.01.2020), Ната25 (18.01.2020), Наталья0405 (25.01.2020), НаташаСокол (19.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Оlga@ (20.02.2020), Озма (18.01.2020), словяночка (21.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.01.2020), татуся (18.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

ИГРА БУДЕМ МАМЕ ПОМОГАТЬ (новая)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




игра  ЛЕТИ -ЛЕПЕСТОК или  ЦВЕТОК ЖЕЛАНИЙ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




ИГРА  КОМПЛИМЕНТ ДЛЯ МАМЫ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (18.01.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), IrenIren (18.01.2020), kri (21.02.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (31.01.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (18.01.2020), maksun79 (19.01.2020), marina 64 (18.01.2020), mila110153 (18.01.2020), MLV (18.01.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), vishulaev (26.01.2020), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (18.01.2020), ВесСнушка (19.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), детская (18.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), Ирина-Ирен (18.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), Ладога (18.01.2020), Лидушка (14.02.2021), Лилия60 (18.01.2020), Лилия79 (27.01.2020), людмила-45 (18.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (18.01.2020), Марина52 (25.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), на.та.ли. (18.01.2020), Наталья0405 (25.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Озма (18.01.2020), словяночка (21.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.01.2020), татуся (18.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

ИГРА   ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ ДЛЯ МАМЫ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




ИГРА УЗНАЙ  СВОЕГО РЕБЕНКА



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




ИГРА С БАБУШКАМИ РАЗБЕРИ  ВАРЕЖКИ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (21.01.2020), Eva 59 (18.01.2020), fatinija (01.02.2020), fotinia s (18.01.2020), gali (05.04.2020), IrenIren (17.01.2020), kri (21.02.2020), Lenylya (20.01.2020), linker_59 (18.01.2020), maksun79 (19.01.2020), marina 64 (18.01.2020), MLV (18.01.2020), nastiabar (16.10.2020), oksana888 (19.01.2020), oltischencko (24.01.2020), vishulaev (26.01.2020), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), zwetlana (21.01.2020), Алена43 (19.01.2020), Алусик (22.01.2020), буссоница (18.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (18.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (18.01.2020), ВИОЛA (18.01.2020), Елена М (18.01.2020), замбурская (18.01.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Ирина-Ирен (18.01.2020), К.Т.В. (19.01.2020), Ладога (18.01.2020), Лидушка (14.02.2021), Лилия60 (18.01.2020), Людмилая (18.01.2020), Марина52 (25.01.2020), мира (22.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (18.01.2020), на.та.ли. (18.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), Озма (18.01.2020), словяночка (21.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.01.2020), Татка_7878 (18.01.2020), татуся (18.01.2020), Урдомчанка (18.01.2020), эллона (18.01.2020)

----------


## IrenIren

ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ  СПАСИБО  за ШИКАРНЕЙШУЮ ПОДБОРКУ  ИГР!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2020)

----------


## linker_59

Большое спасибо за игры. А можно попросить нарезку для игры "Найди маму!"?. Игра  замечательная!

----------


## татуся

Леночка,ты такая умничка,спасибо,нашла отличные игры и не забитые,одна лучше другой)

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2020)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Леночка!!! Огромная благодарность за подборку игр: все веселые и озорные!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Ищу готовые видео-оркестры для средней  и младшей группы. Чтобы детки смотрели и брали инструмент.*
*Танцевальное настроение  автор О. Тикунова*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Весенний  оркестр для малышек автор О. Тикунова*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (25.01.2020), asaf (10.03.2020), Axiniy (07.01.2022), Danon (08.09.2020), diak (25.01.2020), Elen 77 (23.09.2020), elen82 (26.01.2020), Elena22 (25.01.2020), elis673 (09.09.2020), fatinija (01.02.2020), forel (25.01.2020), gali (05.04.2020), Grosmat (28.01.2020), Irina V (25.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), Karamel (25.01.2020), kri (21.02.2020), krinka (25.01.2020), lenik (30.01.2020), Lenylya (25.01.2020), linker_59 (12.10.2020), luisa (05.03.2020), MAGIC (25.01.2020), mara400 (26.01.2020), marih (25.01.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), mila110153 (26.01.2020), MLV (25.01.2020), moderm (16.03.2020), mria67mria67 (26.01.2020), muzsvet (28.01.2020), myzic (27.01.2020), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (11.09.2020), natalia1968 (26.01.2020), Natasha77 (25.01.2020), navadakuz (25.01.2020), Oksik (06.10.2020), Olga E (27.01.2020), Petavla (01.07.2020), Rina05 (25.01.2020), Simpatia59 (27.01.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (26.01.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020), Tata74 (26.01.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.01.2020), tigricadn (28.01.2020), ttanya (25.01.2020), verazalit (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), vishulaev (26.01.2020), zaruzi (09.11.2022), zwetlana (25.01.2020), ~Марина~ (25.01.2020), Алена43 (25.01.2020), Алусик (27.01.2020), буссоница (25.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.01.2020), Валентина М (26.01.2020), Валерия_17 (03.12.2020), Валиулина Ирина (25.01.2020), Варшава (25.01.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2020), говорушка (26.01.2020), Дзюбкина (21.09.2021), Добронрава (25.01.2020), Дюймовочка (26.01.2020), Елена М (25.10.2020), зулико (26.01.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (28.01.2020), ирина махно (27.01.2020), Ирина-23 (07.04.2020), Ирина-Ирен (25.01.2020), ИяНаталия (25.01.2020), К.Т.В. (25.01.2020), Лариса Антонова (26.01.2020), лариса61 (25.01.2020), Лидушка (25.01.2020), Лилия60 (25.01.2020), Лилия79 (27.01.2020), Люсева (26.01.2020), Лючия (28.09.2020), Маинька (25.01.2020), Марина Сухарева (25.01.2020), Марина52 (25.01.2020), МарияИл (25.01.2020), мира (27.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (26.01.2020), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Ната25 (25.01.2020), НаташаСокол (26.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), окси 777 (25.01.2020), Рыбка (26.01.2020), Сентябринка (26.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (25.01.2020), Татиана 65 (25.01.2020), Татка_7878 (26.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (25.01.2020), Тиса (26.01.2020), Травка (25.01.2020), Удомля (26.01.2020), Урдомчанка (27.01.2020), чайка61 (25.01.2020), Шевячок (27.01.2020), Эдита (20.02.2020), эллона (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Весенний оркестр  автор Светлана Дерда*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Оркестр полька Рахманинова автор С. Дерда*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (25.01.2020), asaf (10.03.2020), Danon (08.09.2020), diak (25.01.2020), Elen 77 (13.04.2021), elis673 (12.09.2020), elsor (12.04.2021), gali (05.04.2020), girei.liusjena (10.04.2021), Grosmat (28.01.2020), Irina V (25.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), kri (21.02.2020), krinka (25.01.2020), Lenylya (25.01.2020), linker_59 (13.04.2021), luisa (03.10.2021), MAGIC (25.01.2020), mara400 (26.01.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), moderm (19.08.2020), mria67mria67 (26.01.2020), muzsvet (28.01.2020), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (11.09.2020), natalia1968 (26.01.2020), navadakuz (25.01.2020), Olga E (27.01.2020), Petavla (01.07.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (26.01.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.01.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.01.2020), ttanya (25.01.2020), verazalit (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), zaruzi (09.11.2022), zwetlana (25.01.2020), ~Марина~ (25.01.2020), Алена43 (25.01.2020), Алусик (27.01.2020), буссоница (25.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (10.03.2021), ВалерияВ (01.04.2021), Валиулина Ирина (10.03.2021), Варшава (25.01.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), Виноград (21.01.2022), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2020), Добронрава (25.01.2020), Дюймовочка (26.01.2020), Елена М (25.10.2020), ИннаНичога (28.01.2020), Ирина 51 (19.08.2021), Ирина Якунина (01.12.2022), Ирина-23 (25.01.2020), ИяНаталия (25.01.2020), К.Т.В. (25.01.2020), лариса61 (29.03.2021), лида-1410 (27.01.2022), Лидушка (25.01.2020), Лилия60 (25.01.2020), любба (21.09.2021), Люсева (26.01.2020), Лючия (28.09.2020), Марина52 (25.01.2020), мира (26.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.01.2020), Мурмусикус (11.03.2021), ната 68 (26.04.2021), наталья севрюкова (21.09.2021), Наталья0405 (25.01.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Оlga@ (26.01.2020), окси 777 (26.01.2020), Оленка ххх (14.03.2020), Рыбка (26.01.2020), Сентябринка (26.01.2020), Солодок (11.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (25.01.2020), Татиана 65 (25.01.2020), Татка_7878 (26.01.2020), Урдомчанка (27.01.2020), Эдита (20.02.2020), эллона (25.01.2020), Эмилия я (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Жорж Бизе  Марш Тореадора  автор С. Дерда*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Ромашки С. Дерда* для малышек



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Цветы для мамы автор С.Дерда*

----------

annkir (25.01.2020), Elen 77 (13.04.2021), elis673 (12.09.2020), elsor (25.03.2020), fatinija (01.02.2020), Grosmat (28.01.2020), Irina V (25.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), krinka (25.01.2020), Lena-marsel2010 (31.01.2020), linker_59 (12.10.2020), luisa (03.10.2021), MAGIC (25.01.2020), mara400 (26.01.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), moderm (19.08.2020), mria67mria67 (26.01.2020), murchik (26.01.2020), nasoloda (17.09.2020), nastiabar (16.10.2020), natalia1508 (09.09.2020), natalia1968 (26.01.2020), Petavla (01.07.2020), Rina05 (25.01.2020), SvetaH (24.02.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.01.2020), ttanya (25.01.2020), verazalit (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), Wenera (08.09.2020), zwetlana (25.01.2020), Алена43 (25.01.2020), Варшава (25.01.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2020), Добронрава (25.01.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), ИннаНичога (25.02.2020), Ирина-23 (25.01.2020), ИяНаталия (25.01.2020), К.Т.В. (25.01.2020), Лилия60 (25.01.2020), Лючия (28.09.2020), Марина52 (10.01.2022), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.01.2020), наталуся (25.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (21.09.2021), НСА (28.04.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Оlga@ (26.01.2020), окси 777 (26.01.2020), Сиргеенко (04.01.2022), Солодок (11.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (25.01.2020), Татиана 65 (25.01.2020), Татка_7878 (26.01.2020), Урдомчанка (27.01.2020), Эдита (20.02.2020), эллона (25.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка! Спасибо! Здорово! Попробую в этом году взять!





> Леночка! Большой респект за подборку игр. Взяла на заметку!!!!





> Еленушка! Спасибо за помощь в подборке игр! Я как раз сейчас беру игру с поцелуйчиками. И думать теперь не надо, как их сделать. Уже всё на видео есть! И для бабушек с рукавичками для меня новая игра! БлагоДарю тебя!





> Леночка, спасибо за подборку игрулек! Какое облегчение, не придется теперь шуршать в активном поиске.





> Леночка, огромное спасибо за подборку игр. Очень понравился "Поцелуйчик для мамы", "Разбери варежки". Для меня новенькие.





> Леночка, сколько у Вас здесь всего интересного, нужного и полезного!!! Спасибо огромное!


Девочки,пользуйтесь на здоровье. Знаю сколько  поиски отнимают времени. Раз все равно я в поиске материала,то покажу и вам.

----------

mila110153 (26.01.2020), mria67mria67 (20.01.2021), Алена43 (25.01.2020), Добронрава (25.01.2020), Лилия60 (25.01.2020), Оlga@ (26.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (25.01.2020), Урдомчанка (27.01.2020)

----------


## Tata74

Весенний оркестр для малышек автор О. Тикунова.
Спасибо,Елене и автору видео. Можно поиграть и с гостями в такой оркестр.

----------

Elen2 (26.01.2020), mria67mria67 (05.02.2020), наталья севрюкова (21.09.2021)

----------


## Оlga@

Чудові роботи!! Така підбірка практичних завдань - знахідка для кожного керівника музичного! дякую..

----------

Elen2 (01.02.2020)

----------


## Урдомчанка

> Девочки,пользуйтесь на здоровье. Знаю сколько поиски отнимают времени. Раз все равно я в поиске материала,то покажу и вам.


Помощница ты наша, Леночка!!! Спасибо тебе!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (01.02.2020)

----------


## Нина28М

> Очень понравились игры.Первую можно использовать хоть зимой ,хоть летом.
> 
> *Пицца* 
> 
> Девочки,все из фетра или плотного материала и на липучках.
> 
> вот попроще
> 
> 
> ...


Отличные игры!!! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (28.02.2020), mria67mria67 (08.09.2020), ИннаНичога (25.02.2020), наталья севрюкова (21.09.2021)

----------


## asiarsad

удивительное количество нужного материала, спасибо,  Я восхищена тем, что все действительно можно собрать и наконец-то систематизировав, выложить для других, я пока только мечтаю разобрать компьютер и как-то начать работу по систематизации, но пока ничего не успеваю даже летом....

----------

Elen2 (10.03.2021)

----------


## Elen2

*Оркестр  БЕСПОКОЙНЫЙ РИТМ  на музыку Раймонда Паульса* 

Брала его на 8 марта,очень хорошо и смотрелся, и  звучал.   Дети ходили очень плохо, их мало,по-этому, некоторых увидела уже на утреннике,их видно на видюшке.   Выставляю от автора оркестра. И нашла свой вариант.
 У мальчиков поменяла инструменты . И чуточку по другому детей расположила.  
Видео от автора  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Видео мое 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



музыка  к оркестру   


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (25.03.2020), annkir (25.03.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (25.03.2020), Danon (08.09.2020), Elen 77 (13.04.2021), elen82 (25.03.2020), elis673 (12.09.2020), elsor (25.03.2020), Eva 59 (25.03.2020), gali (05.04.2020), girei.liusjena (25.03.2020), Grosmat (25.03.2020), ina (14.10.2020), Irina V (25.03.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), ivano (25.03.2020), Karamel (25.03.2020), kri (13.10.2020), krinka (13.10.2020), linker_59 (26.03.2020), livni (25.03.2020), luisa (03.10.2021), MAGIC (25.03.2020), mara400 (25.03.2020), marina 64 (25.03.2020), mila110153 (25.03.2020), moderm (19.08.2020), mria67mria67 (08.09.2020), nastiabar (11.09.2020), nataleo (18.07.2021), navadakuz (25.03.2020), oltischencko (25.03.2020), omichka (15.11.2021), Petavla (29.03.2020), sabakabarabaka1 (04.09.2022), sima (25.03.2020), sogali (26.01.2022), Tata74 (25.03.2020), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.03.2020), valush (25.03.2020), verazalit (25.03.2020), vetlost (26.01.2022), viculy (13.03.2021), vishulaev (28.03.2020), Wenera (08.09.2020), zaruzi (09.11.2022), zwetlana (15.03.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.03.2020), Валиулина Ирина (10.03.2021), Варшава (27.03.2020), ВесСнушка (25.03.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.03.2020), Дания (25.03.2020), детская (20.04.2021), Добронрава (26.03.2020), Драгметал (25.03.2020), Задор_Инка (16.01.2021), зулико (25.03.2020), Илянушка (13.03.2021), Ирина 51 (19.08.2021), Ирина-23 (07.04.2020), ИяНаталия (25.03.2020), Лариса Антонова (25.03.2020), лариса61 (25.03.2020), Лёка61 (25.03.2020), лида-1410 (27.01.2022), Лидушка (14.02.2021), Лилия60 (25.03.2020), Людмилая (25.03.2020), Люсева (25.03.2020), маина ивановна (30.03.2021), Марина Сухарева (25.03.2020), Марина52 (25.03.2020), Музаири (25.03.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (26.03.2020), ната 68 (26.04.2021), Ната25 (25.03.2020), наталья севрюкова (21.09.2021), Наталья0405 (26.03.2020), НаташаСокол (25.03.2020), НИрина (04.12.2020), НСА (28.04.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Озма (25.03.2020), окси 777 (25.03.2020), Ольха (10.03.2021), опал1 (25.03.2020), Сентябринка (25.03.2020), Солодок (11.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (10.03.2021), Татиана 65 (25.03.2020), Татка_7878 (31.05.2021), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.03.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (26.03.2020), Тиса (25.03.2020), Травка (25.03.2020), Урдомчанка (25.03.2020), Шевячок (25.03.2020), Эдита (28.03.2020), эллона (25.03.2020), ЭМПАТИЯ (26.03.2020)

----------


## Eva 59

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (25.03.2020), elis673 (12.09.2020), gali (05.04.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), mria67mria67 (17.09.2020), Wenera (08.09.2020)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Лена, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (25.03.2020)

----------


## Wenera

Спасибо огромное за материал! Спасибо что делитесь! Это просто кладезь!

----------

Elen2 (27.09.2020)

----------


## xom

Здравствуйте, помогитн, пожалуйста, поделитесь комплектом песни "Мамин день" автора О. Сенькив, перевод Кислициной Е.В.? спасибо

----------


## Elen2

*Кричалка на Масленицу*  _автор Л. Щурова_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Игра веселый веник. автор Ирина Парина* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Понравилась идея.
*
Костюмерная мастерская «Иван да Марья»*
* Мастер-класс «Одень кукол Машу и Ваню в русский народный костюм»* 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (10.03.2021), chirinka (11.03.2021), elsor (11.03.2021), forel (11.03.2021), Grosmat (11.03.2021), linker_59 (10.03.2021), maksun79 (14.06.2022), mila110153 (10.03.2021), mishel61 (11.03.2021), myzic (10.03.2021), nataleo (18.07.2021), SeverynkaIrina (11.03.2021), sogali (26.01.2022), solnet (13.03.2021), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.03.2021), ttanya (10.03.2021), verazalit (10.03.2021), vetlost (26.01.2022), vishulaev (10.03.2021), zaruzi (09.11.2022), zwetlana (15.03.2021), ~Марина~ (10.03.2021), Алла Смирнова (10.03.2021), ВалерияВ (10.03.2021), Валиулина Ирина (10.03.2021), Добронрава (10.03.2021), Илянушка (13.03.2021), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина 51 (19.08.2021), Ирина Ивановна (10.03.2021), Ириночк (10.03.2021), ИяНаталия (10.03.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (10.03.2021), Ладога (10.03.2021), Лана З. (15.09.2021), Лариса Антонова (10.03.2021), лариса61 (10.03.2021), Ледок (10.03.2021), Лидушка (14.03.2021), Маргошик68 (10.03.2021), Марина52 (10.03.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.03.2021), ната 68 (23.01.2022), Ната25 (11.03.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Ольха (10.03.2021), Раиса2001 (10.03.2021), Солодок (11.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (10.03.2021), Татка_7878 (13.03.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (10.03.2021), эллона (10.03.2021)

----------


## Elen2

*пальчиковая игра  «Чайничек с крышечкой»* 
. (2) Ведущий предлагает отгадать загадку. Загадка про чайник:



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (10.03.2021), annkir (10.03.2021), Axiniy (07.01.2022), elsor (11.03.2021), forel (11.03.2021), jkmuif (13.03.2021), linker_59 (10.03.2021), luisa (03.10.2021), malceva larisa (10.03.2021), marina 64 (16.03.2021), MLV (11.03.2021), moderm (11.03.2021), nastiabar (24.01.2022), oltischencko (11.03.2021), omichka (15.11.2021), SeverynkaIrina (11.03.2021), Simpatia59 (10.03.2021), tatjan60 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.03.2021), verazalit (10.03.2021), Безрукова (02.09.2021), ВалерияВ (10.03.2021), Валиулина Ирина (10.03.2021), ВИОЛА ОЗ (10.03.2021), Добронрава (10.03.2021), зулико (10.03.2021), Илянушка (13.03.2021), иоанна5 (10.06.2021), Ирина-Ирен (10.03.2021), Ладога (10.03.2021), Лана З. (15.09.2021), Лариса Антонова (10.03.2021), Ледок (10.03.2021), Лидушка (14.03.2021), Лилия60 (10.03.2021), Люсева (11.03.2021), Маргошик68 (10.03.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.03.2021), НСА (10.03.2021), о-ля-ля (11.03.2021), Ольха (10.03.2021), Раиса2001 (10.03.2021), Солодок (11.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (10.03.2021), Татка_7878 (13.03.2021), Травка (10.03.2021), эллона (10.03.2021)

----------


## лариса61

> Оркестр БЕСПОКОЙНЫЙ РИТМ на музыку Раймонда Паульса


Леночка, здравствуй, обнови, пожалуйста, свои ссылочки, спасибо дорогая!

----------

любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## Adelma

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы вы мне помочь? мне нужно переделать последний куплет из "Песни Атаманши" М\ф Бременские музыканты. Тема ДЕНЬ СКОРОЙ МЕДИЦИНСКОЙ ПОМОЩИ. Нам надо для клипа. Клип-презентация подстанции. И завершить песню куплетом переделанным под поздравление по поводу этого праздника.  Буду благодарна если откликнитесь на мою просьбу.

----------

любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## никуленок

> `Шляпа` для взрослых: 
> 
>  `Музыкальная шляпа` на выпуск из начальной школы (от Татоши)
> 1 и 2 часть на 23 ребенка


Подскажите, пожалйста, какие условия, чтобы ссылки открывались?

----------

Natali968 (14.07.2021), любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## natka mi

> Видео с ютуба,самый первый про осени мотив....
> 
> оркестр осенняя мелодия 2014
> 
> Славный оркестр с орешками


Замечательно! Дети слышат музыку!!!

----------

любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, пожалйста, какие условия, чтобы ссылки открывались?


Ссылки в данном сообщении были закрыты на R, перезакрыла на S (5-5). Теперь они должны быть Вам доступны:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4535723

----------

любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## margo57

Спасибо. Много интересного материала.

----------

любба (21.09.2021)

----------


## Елабужанка

> ТАНЕЦ С ПЛАТОЧКАМИ ЯСЛИ -МАЛЫШИ (АВТОР ЛАКТИОНОВА Л ). Получилась игра- инсценировка, очень милая мелодия.


ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, А  МОЖНО ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ  НОТАМИ  ЭТОЙ ПЛЯСОЧКИ. ЕСЛИ ЭТО ВОЗМОЖНО.Буду признательна!

----------


## sogali

Как жаль, что только что обнаружила такую чудесную помогалочку Елены Кислициной... Благодарим и помним.

----------

